# TRAFFIC CC 6TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW MAY 13TH 2012



## TRAFFIC 58

WE ARE PLEASED TO PRESENT OUR NEW CAR SHOW DATE MAY 13TH, 2012. WE WILL BE HAVING COVERAGE BY LOWRIDER MAGAZINE, STREETLOW MAGAZINE, IMPALAS MAGAZINE, COAST TO COAST INC. MAGAZINE, O.G. RIDER WILL BE VIDEO TAPING., AND REBEL X MAGAZINE. WE ARE HOPING FOR BETTER WEATHER. WE WANT THE PEOPLE TO BE COMFORTABLE. THE PEOPLE WHO WON THE RAFFLES WILL BE RECIEVING THEM BEFORE THE SHOW. AND THERE WILL BE PLENTY MORE RAFFLES TO GO.FLYER WILL BE OUT NEXT MONTH. WE THANK ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FOR THEIR CONTINUED SUPPORT. 



THANK YOU FROM ALL OF US TRAFFIC CC


----------



## BIG LOUU

SOUTHBOUND WILL BE THERE:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

BIG LOUU said:


> SOUTHBOUND WILL BE THERE:thumbsup:


THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT LOU AND SOUTHBOUND CC:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## d1ulove2h8

wooo hooooo.... its on now....


----------



## supreme82

the count down begins. BACK TO THE TOP TRAFFIC SHOW!


----------



## andyodukes66

Lo Nuestro Car Club...Antelope Valley will be there.


----------



## mrlowrider77

TTT I GET TO CELEBRATE MY B-DAY AT THE CAR SHOW....


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> WE ARE PLEASED TO PRESENT OUR NEW CAR SHOW DATE MARCH 18, 2012. WE WILL BE HAVING COVERAGE BY LOWRIDER MAGAZINE, STREETLOW MAGAZINE, IMPALAS MAGAZINE, COAST TO COAST INC. MAGAZINE, O.G. RIDER WILL BE VIDEO TAPING., AND REBEL X MAGAZINE. WE ARE HOPING FOR BETTER WEATHER. WE WANT THE PEOPLE TO BE COMFORTABLE. THE PEOPLE WHO WON THE RAFFLES WILL BE RECIEVING THEM BEFORE THE SHOW. AND THERE WILL BE PLENTY MORE RAFFLES TO GO.FLYER WILL BE OUT NEXT MONTH. WE THANK ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FOR THEIR CONTINUED SUPPORT.
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU FROM ALL OF US TRAFFIC CC


CLASSIC STYLE WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT U GUY'S TTT


----------



## JERRI

*EMPIRE'S FINEST CC WILL BE THERE TO SHOW R SUPPORT 
:thumbsup:*


----------



## G2G_Al

Add Gangs to Grace on that support list!!!


----------



## cook1970

t.t.t.


----------



## FoolishinVegas

:run::boink::boink::thumbsup::thumbsup::yes: !!!!


----------



## aztec1

Koo AZTEC IMAGE C.C. bakersfield will be there .....


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

Coo well be there representing ONTARIO CLASSICS


----------



## lowdude13

Latins Finest car / bike club will be there, :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury

LATIN LUXURY FAM !!! WILL B THERE:thumbsup: WAS UP TRAFFIC CC


----------



## groovin ruben

:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!! "FIRME CLASSICS" WILL BE THERE... Q-VO TRAFFIC!!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB TTTT :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

d1ulove2h8 said:


> wooo hooooo.... its on now....


SOON VICTOR THE PRIZES ARE RIGHT 



supreme82 said:


> the count down begins. BACK TO THE TOP TRAFFIC SHOW!


THANKS CONTAGIOUS FOR THE SUPPORT 



andyodukes66 said:


> Lo Nuestro Car Club...Antelope Valley will be there.


THANKS ANDY AND LO NUESTRO 



mrlowrider77 said:


> TTT I GET TO CELEBRATE MY B-DAY AT THE CAR SHOW....


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT KINGS OF KINGS WE ARE GOING TO HAVE TO GET ONE OF THE GIRLS TO DO A DANCE FOR YOU 



66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


> CLASSIC STYLE WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT U GUY'S TTT


THANKS PAUL AND CLASSIC STYLE FOR THE SUPPORT SEE YOU GUYS THIS SUNDAY 



JERRI said:


> *EMPIRE'S FINEST CC WILL BE THERE TO SHOW R SUPPORT
> :thumbsup:*


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT EMPIRE'S FINEST 



G2G_Al said:


> Add Gangs to Grace on that support list!!!


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT AL AND GANGS TO GRACE SEE YOU GUYS ON THE 3RD 



FoolishinVegas said:


> :run::boink::boink::thumbsup::thumbsup::yes: !!!!


THANKS FOR THE BUMP CISCO 



aztec1 said:


> Koo AZTEC IMAGE C.C. bakersfield will be there .....


THANKS AZTEC IMAGE FOR THE SUPPORT 



ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> Coo well be there representing ONTARIO CLASSICS


:thumbsup:



lowdude13 said:


> Latins Finest car / bike club will be there, :thumbsup:


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT LATIN'S FINEST 



Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 395870
> LATIN LUXURY FAM !!! WILL B THERE:thumbsup: WAS UP TRAFFIC CC


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT LATIN LUXURY



groovin ruben said:


> :thumbsup:


THANKS FOR THE BUMP RUBEN 



RUSTY 36 said:


> :thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!! "FIRME CLASSICS" WILL BE THERE... Q-VO TRAFFIC!!


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT RUSTY AND FIRME CLASSICS


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

cook1970 said:


> t.t.t.


:thumbsup:



6ix5iveIMP said:


> TRAFFIC CAR CLUB TTTT :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## d1ulove2h8

gives me 4 more months to win stuff


----------



## plumjuc

d1ulove2h8 said:


> gives me 4 more months to win stuff


X2 ROYAL IMAGE WILL B THERE MARK CANT WAIT 4 THE BIG TRAFFIC SUPER SHOW :rimshot:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

T.T.T.T!!!!!


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

d1ulove2h8 said:


> gives me 4 more months to win stuff


:yes::thumbsup:



plumjuc said:


> X2 ROYAL IMAGE WILL B THERE MARK CANT WAIT 4 THE BIG TRAFFIC SUPER SHOW :rimshot:


Thanks for the support ROYAL IMAGE :thumbsup:



BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> T.T.T.T!!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

BLVD KINGS O.C. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!


----------



## Wicked95

Best of Friends LA Car Club and Bike Club will be there!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life

:thumbsup:


----------



## 65chevyridah

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> BLVD KINGS O.C. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!


And Bay Area


----------



## nobueno

Yes! You know Stephanie & I will be there!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

67 B-WINE DESTINY said:


> :yes::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the support ROYAL IMAGE :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


X2 THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT ROYAL IMAGE


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> BLVD KINGS O.C. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT BLVD KINGS IN THE HOUSE :thumbsup:



Wicked95 said:


> Best of Friends LA Car Club and Bike Club will be there!!!!:thumbsup:


THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT BEST OF FRIENDS SEE YOU GUYS ON SATURDAY :thumbsup:



AmericanBully4Life said:


> :thumbsup:


THANKS FOR THE BUMP BEST OF FRIENDS :thumbsup:



65chevyridah said:


> And Bay Area


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT BLVD KINGS IN THE HOUSE :thumbsup:



nobueno said:


> Yes! You know Stephanie & I will be there!


HELL YEA JAE YOU SO GOOD WE EVEN PUT YOU ON OUR SHIRT YOU THE FRIENDS! :wave:SAY HI TO THE FAMILY


----------



## El Aztec Pride

hno: WE'LL B THUR IN FULL FORCE AGAIN, BUT DIS TIME WIT SUM MORE SURPRISES!! :naughty:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

El Aztec Pride said:


> hno: WE'LL B THUR IN FULL FORCE AGAIN, BUT DIS TIME WIT SUM MORE SURPRISES!! :naughty:
> 
> HELL YEA BROTHER THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT. THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT ADAM AND TOGETHER CC


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

MAJESTICS WILL BE THERE


----------



## FoolishinVegas

Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 395870
> LATIN LUXURY FAM !!! WILL B THERE:thumbsup: WAS UP TRAFFIC CC


.. On a side note; I believe this post might be #29 for the "girls on your ride" contest ..! :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> MAJESTICS WILL BE THERE


THANKS SMILEY AND MAJESTICS FOR THE SUPPORT.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: WE WILL BE HITTING YOURS AND TOGETHER'S ON THE 4TH GOTTA GET THOSE KIDS SMILING FOR THIS CHRISTMAS


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

FoolishinVegas said:


> .. On a side note; I believe this post might be #29 for the "girls on your ride" contest ..! :biggrin::biggrin:


GOTTA LOOK I THINK YOUR RIGHT CISCO :thumbsup:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Oh yeah.....looking foward to it TRAFFIC


----------



## bacardi silver

SEE U THERE MARK


----------



## paul.a

hell yea TRAFFIC TO THE TOP:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Oh yeah.....looking foward to it TRAFFIC


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT TEMPTATIONS C.C.



bacardi silver said:


> SEE U THERE MARK


THANKS CHEMO AND TRADITION CC FOR THE SUPPORT AND THANKS CHEMO FOR THE WATERS AT THE TOY DRIVE WE WERE DRYER THAN THE DESERT:thumbsup:



paul.a said:


> hell yea TRAFFIC TO THE TOP:thumbsup::thumbsup:


YES SIR LIL TRAFFIC


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## d1ulove2h8

come on people... all we need is one more pic of a car wit a girl on it to end this raffle, lets get them posted


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> WE ARE PLEASED TO PRESENT OUR NEW CAR SHOW DATE MARCH 18, 2012. WE WILL BE HAVING COVERAGE BY LOWRIDER MAGAZINE, STREETLOW MAGAZINE, IMPALAS MAGAZINE, COAST TO COAST INC. MAGAZINE, O.G. RIDER WILL BE VIDEO TAPING., AND REBEL X MAGAZINE. WE ARE HOPING FOR BETTER WEATHER. WE WANT THE PEOPLE TO BE COMFORTABLE. THE PEOPLE WHO WON THE RAFFLES WILL BE RECIEVING THEM BEFORE THE SHOW. AND THERE WILL BE PLENTY MORE RAFFLES TO GO.FLYER WILL BE OUT NEXT MONTH. WE THANK ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FOR THEIR CONTINUED SUPPORT.
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU FROM ALL OF US TRAFFIC CC


~ STYLISTICS INLAND EMPIRE ~ WILL BE THERE.


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> WE ARE PLEASED TO PRESENT OUR NEW CAR SHOW DATE MARCH 18, 2012. WE WILL BE HAVING COVERAGE BY LOWRIDER MAGAZINE, STREETLOW MAGAZINE, IMPALAS MAGAZINE, COAST TO COAST INC. MAGAZINE, O.G. RIDER WILL BE VIDEO TAPING., AND REBEL X MAGAZINE. WE ARE HOPING FOR BETTER WEATHER. WE WANT THE PEOPLE TO BE COMFORTABLE. THE PEOPLE WHO WON THE RAFFLES WILL BE RECIEVING THEM BEFORE THE SHOW. AND THERE WILL BE PLENTY MORE RAFFLES TO GO.FLYER WILL BE OUT NEXT MONTH. WE THANK ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FOR THEIR CONTINUED SUPPORT.
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU FROM ALL OF US TRAFFIC CC



TRAFFIC TO THE MOTHA FUCKIN TOP!!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 396757
> TTT!!!!!!!


THANKS FOR THE COOL BUMP LATIN LUXURY C.C.



d1ulove2h8 said:


> come on people... all we need is one more pic of a car wit a girl on it to end this raffle, lets get them posted


ONE MORE PIC. GO DRAG THAT STUFF OVER HERE. THANKS VICTOR:thumbsup:



JUST CLOWNING 1965 said:


> ~ STYLISTICS INLAND EMPIRE ~ WILL BE THERE.


THANKS RUBEN AND STYLISTICS FOR THE SUPPORT:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## socalconcepts

Can't wait always a good show see you guys there


----------



## Movin' Violation

Count us in Mark, Movin' Violation will be there!


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> WE ARE PLEASED TO PRESENT OUR NEW CAR SHOW DATE MARCH 18, 2012. WE WILL BE HAVING COVERAGE BY LOWRIDER MAGAZINE, STREETLOW MAGAZINE, IMPALAS MAGAZINE, COAST TO COAST INC. MAGAZINE, O.G. RIDER WILL BE VIDEO TAPING., AND REBEL X MAGAZINE. WE ARE HOPING FOR BETTER WEATHER. WE WANT THE PEOPLE TO BE COMFORTABLE. THE PEOPLE WHO WON THE RAFFLES WILL BE RECIEVING THEM BEFORE THE SHOW. AND THERE WILL BE PLENTY MORE RAFFLES TO GO.FLYER WILL BE OUT NEXT MONTH. WE THANK ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FOR THEIR CONTINUED SUPPORT.
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU FROM ALL OF US TRAFFIC CC


yeah buddy:thumbsup:


----------



## sg226

March 18th. Good things happen to those who wait.


----------



## cook1970

TRAFFIC :thumbsup:


----------



## Rudey's-mommy

Yay!!!  Marking my calendar 3/18/12 can't wait. Hope y'all have a blessed Thanksgiving!


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

:thumbsup:


----------



## FoolishinVegas

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> GOTTA LOOK I THINK YOUR RIGHT CISCO :thumbsup:


:shocked: :cheesy: !!! :x:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TTTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

socalconcepts said:


> Can't wait always a good show see you guys there


thanks for the support roy and socalconcepts 



Movin' Violation said:


> Count us in Mark, Movin' Violation will be there!


thanks arnold and moving violations we are happy to have you part of our venue :h5:



REGAL 4 I.E said:


> yeah buddy:thumbsup:


thanks for the support john :wave:



sg226 said:


> March 18th. Good things happen to those who wait.


thanks for the support sg226 we are hoping for a good one :thumbsup:



cook1970 said:


> TRAFFIC :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:



Rudey's-mommy said:


> Yay!!!  Marking my calendar 3/18/12 can't wait. Hope y'all have a blessed Thanksgiving!


thanks for the support rudey's mommy may you have a great thanksgiving too :thumbsup:



TRAFFIC-LAC said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:



FoolishinVegas said:


> :shocked: :cheesy: !!! :x:


:wave:thanks for the bump uso 



BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> TTTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

HAPPY THANKSGIVING FROM ALL OF US TRAFFIC CC. MAY YOU ALL HAVE A SAFE AND JOYFUL BLESSED THANKSGIVING


----------



## King61

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1

GOODTIMES MULTIPLE CHAPTERS ..


----------



## mrmc1959

TO THE TOP :thumbsup:


----------



## aztec1

Big what's up to traffic .... Happy Thanksgiving from the Aztec Image family


----------



## mcpaul

RARECLASS well be there to support one of the best shows out there


----------



## bigtroubles1

*THIS SUNDAY !!!!! 2PM ROLLOUT!!!!!!
CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET EVENT AT CORONA PARK.. 
LETS TRY TO GET 50 CARS OUT ..*


----------



## bigtroubles1

*GOOD TIMES C.C PRESENTS 
CRUISE INTO THA SUNSET 
WHEN: SUNDAY NOV 27TH,2011
WHERE: CORONA PARK, 630 E 6TH ST, CORONA,CA
TIME: 1:15 MEET UP ...2:00 ROLLOUT
TOTAL TIME OF CRUISE IS 1 HR 
SEE MAP BELOW FOR CARAVAN ROUTE . PLEASE LET**S ALL MEET UP AT CORONA PARK AND STICK TOGETHER AS ONE. *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC

mcpaul said:


> RARECLASS well be there to support one of the best shows out there


CLASSIC STYLE CC WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT TTT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup: TRAFFIC CAR CLUB TTTT :thumbsup:


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC

TO THE TOP FOR TRAFFIC CC


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

King61 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


:thumbsup:



bigtroubles1 said:


> GOODTIMES MULTIPLE CHAPTERS ..


thanks for the support GOODTIMES:thumbsup:



mrmc1959 said:


> TO THE TOP :thumbsup:


thanks for the bump mike:thumbsup:



aztec1 said:


> Big what's up to traffic .... Happy Thanksgiving from the Aztec Image family


thanks Aztec Image hope you guys had a blessed one too:thumbsup:



mcpaul said:


> RARECLASS well be there to support one of the best shows out there


thanks RARECLASS for the support:thumbsup:



bigtroubles1 said:


> *THIS SUNDAY !!!!! 2PM ROLLOUT!!!!!!
> CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET EVENT AT CORONA PARK..
> LETS TRY TO GET 50 CARS OUT ..*


:thumbsup:



66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


> CLASSIC STYLE CC WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT TTT


thanks for the support paul & CLASSIC STYLE CC:thumbsup:



6ix5iveIMP said:


> :thumbsup: TRAFFIC CAR CLUB TTTT :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:



66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


> TO THE TOP FOR TRAFFIC CC


:thumbsup:thanks CLASSICSTYLE CC


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB :h5:


----------



## BIGBODY96

*TRAFFIC CAR CLUB TTT:thumbsup:*


----------



## sp00kyi3

TTT homies


----------



## parrandero

*TTTT:thumbsup:*


----------



## luv_my58

TTT for the homies


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

This is a badass show.....


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> TRAFFIC CAR CLUB :h5:


:thumbsup:



BIGBODY96 said:


> *TRAFFIC CAR CLUB TTT:thumbsup:*


:thumbsup:



sp00kyi3 said:


> TTT homies


thanks for the bump ol skool wayz :thumbsup::wave:



parrandero said:


> *TTTT:thumbsup:*


:thumbsup:



luv_my58 said:


> TTT for the homies


thanks for the bump showtime :thumbsup::wave:



78 Monte 4 Life said:


> This is a badass show.....


thanks for the bump temptation :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT :h5:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

Ontario classics family is getting the whole club lined up for this one . Its gonna be a good show.


----------



## Brown Society Tulare

:nicoderm:


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E

TRAFFIC-LAC said:


> :thumbsup:


wut up BIG MEMO THEE 1AND ONLY MAYOR OF BLOOMAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:worship:


----------



## d1ulove2h8

hey john post a pic of ur ranfla wit a female homie. we need one more entry...


----------



## FoolishinVegas

Movin' Violation said:


> Count us in Mark, Movin' Violation will be there!


Actually, I thought maybe this counted as the last entry for that raffle..! :biggrin::dunno:


----------



## d1ulove2h8

FoolishinVegas said:


> Actually, I thought maybe this counted as the last entry for that raffle..! :biggrin::dunno:



lol i vote yes it does get counted as an entry. either that or im gonna start another account and post a pic just to end it already sheesh


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

REGAL 4 I.E said:


> wut up BIG MEMO THEE 1AND ONLY MAYOR OF BLOOMAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:worship:


WHAT UP JOHN? JUST HOLDING IT DOWN


----------



## johnnyc626

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## bigtroubles1

*EVERYONE IS WELCOMED . CLUBS, SOLOS, DAILYS, EUROS , BIKES. THIS EVENT IS FREE AND WHAT LOWRIDING IS ABOUT, CRUISING THE BLVD , OLDIES PLAYING, SWITCH HITTING AND HANGING OUT WITH FRIENDS. 

WHEN - SUNDAY JAN 8TH 2012

WHERE- CORONA PARK . 930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA

TIME - **12: 00 PM MEETUP

**CRUISE OUT**- 1: 00 PM

**FOOD**- 1 DOLLAR TACOS PROVIDED BY ABUELITOS TACOS *














































*THAT'S RIGHT GENTE SAVE THEM DOLLARS FOR JAN. 8TH CRUISE IN TO THE SUNSET WITH GOODTIMES CAR CLUB AND ABUELITOS TACOS. TACOS STRAIGHT FROM THE STREETS OF L.A.. TRUST ME YOU WONT BE DISAPPOINTED. GET THEM RIDE SHINED UP, BATTERIES CHARGED AND LEST DO THIS SHIT CALI STYLE. 
*


----------



## Latin Luxury

:wave:


----------



## mrlowrider77

TTT


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM

T.T.T LOOKIN FORWARD TO HITTING UP THIS SHOW


----------



## AmericanBully4Life

:thumbsup:


----------



## EZUP62

good to hear that it is back on, lets hope for good weather, and hopefully my care dont break down at the entrance that time lol


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Queen

Can't wait! This is one of my favorite shows of the year!!! See you guys in March!!! TTT for TRAFFIC!!!!


----------



## LOUIE A 62

T T T


----------



## d1ulove2h8

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## 65ragrider

TTT


----------



## AmericanBully4Life

:h5:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

:thumbsup:


----------



## Vm0m0

wut up big mark....


----------



## Latin Luxury

:wave:


----------



## Wicked95

TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1

bigtroubles1 said:


> *EVERYONE IS WELCOMED . CLUBS, SOLOS, DAILYS, EUROS , BIKES. THIS EVENT IS FREE AND WHAT LOWRIDING IS ABOUT, CRUISING THE BLVD , OLDIES PLAYING, SWITCH HITTING AND HANGING OUT WITH FRIENDS.
> 
> WHEN - SUNDAY JAN 8TH 2012
> 
> WHERE- CORONA PARK . 930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA
> 
> TIME - **12: 00 PM MEETUP
> 
> **CRUISE OUT**- 1: 00 PM
> 
> **FOOD**- 1 DOLLAR TACOS PROVIDED BY ABUELITOS TACOS *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THAT'S RIGHT GENTE SAVE THEM DOLLARS FOR JAN. 8TH CRUISE IN TO THE SUNSET WITH GOODTIMES CAR CLUB AND ABUELITOS TACOS. TACOS STRAIGHT FROM THE STREETS OF L.A.. TRUST ME YOU WONT BE DISAPPOINTED. GET THEM RIDE SHINED UP, BATTERIES CHARGED AND LEST DO THIS SHIT CALI STYLE.
> *


bump


----------



## Lolophill13

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP FOR TRAFFIC:wave:


----------



## Sporty67

Q voice big Guss Firme seeing you and Patrick at corona show


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

STREETSTYLE C.C. WILL BE THERE...


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

always down to support the traffic family ttt for traffic


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup: TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## King61




----------



## sp00kyi3

TTT for the traffic homies


----------



## Latin Queen

Mark thank you so much for the early donation for our toy drive! Your continued support is much appreciated!! Traffic TTT!


----------



## ElProfeJose




----------



## Lolophill13

:thumbsup:


----------



## 3GENERATIONS64

TTTT TRAFFIC TO THE TOP :thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose

Mannn. I can't wait till the raffles. Lol. Let alone the show.


----------



## Latin Luxury

Latin Queen said:


> Mark thank you so much for the early donation for our toy drive! Your continued support is much appreciated!! Traffic TTT!


 THANKS MARK:thumbsup: TTT 4 THE KIDS!!!!!


----------



## guss68imp

Sporty67 said:


> Q voice big Guss Firme seeing you and Patrick at corona show


Orale sporty, igualmente:h5:


----------



## Wicked95

TTT


----------



## johnnyc626

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup: TRAFFIC CAR CLUB :thumbsup: TTTT


----------



## Bajito OG

Bajito c.c. WILL BE THERE AGAIN:thumbsup:


----------



## rolldawg213

looking forward to the TRAFFIC SHOW:thumbsup:


----------



## bacardi silver

whats up with the raffle? how does it work? post pics of a girl on a ride and then....lol


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC

6ix5iveIMP said:


> :thumbsup: TRAFFIC CAR CLUB :thumbsup: TTTT


TTT CLASSIC STYLE WILL BE THERE AND THANKS TRAFFIC CC FOR COMING OUT TO OUR TOY DRIVE THANKS BROTHERS


----------



## aztec1

TTT .... Big what's up to traffic c.c. can't wait for ur show .....


----------



## RUSTY 36

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TO THE TOP !!!!!!!!!:h5:


----------



## bigtroubles1

*EVERYONE IS WELCOMED . CLUBS, SOLOS, DAILYS, EUROS , BIKES. THIS EVENT IS FREE AND WHAT LOWRIDING IS ABOUT, CRUISING THE BLVD , OLDIES PLAYING, SWITCH HITTING AND HANGING OUT WITH FRIENDS. 
WHEN - SUNDAY JAN 8TH 2012
WHERE- CORONA PARK . 930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA
TIME - **12: 00 PM MEETUP
**CRUISE OUT**- 1: 00 PM
**FOOD**- 1 DOLLAR TACOS PROVIDED BY ABUELITOS TACOS *











































*THAT'S RIGHT GENTE SAVE THEM DOLLARS FOR JAN. 8TH CRUISE IN TO THE SUNSET WITH GOODTIMES CAR CLUB AND ABUELITOS TACOS. TACOS STRAIGHT FROM THE STREETS OF L.A.. TRUST ME YOU WONT BE DISAPPOINTED. GET THEM RIDE SHINED UP, BATTERIES CHARGED AND LEST DO THIS SHIT CALI STYLE. 
*


----------



## bigtroubles1

TTT FOR TRAFFIC>...GxTIMES WILL BE THEIR IN FULL FORCE


----------



## JRSLOLO65

TTT!!! U know u got our support!!!


----------



## QuezadaFam

what time?


----------



## Wicked95

TTT


----------



## Tom G2G

*To The Top for Traffic*


----------



## Sporty67

Congratulations big Guss on your Lowrider magazine spread fucken car looks bad ass foo


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup:TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67

Sporty67 said:


> Congratulations big Guss on your Lowrider magazine spread fucken car looks bad ass foo


Congratulations gussy guss


----------



## d1ulove2h8

ttt for da homies


----------



## guss68imp

Sporty67 said:


> Congratulations gussy guss


Orale ,SPORTY gracias homie:h5:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare

:nicoderm:


----------



## d1ulove2h8

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13

:wave:


----------



## G2G_Al

TTT for Traffic!!! Can't wait!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## JRSLOLO65

TTT!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup:






cant wait to roll IN :thumbsup: TTT 4 TRAFFIC


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626

:nicoderm::thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

DAMM I LIKE THAT PIC


Latin Luxury said:


> :thumbsup:
> View attachment 408056
> cant wait to roll IN :thumbsup: TTT 4 TRAFFIC


----------



## StR8OuTofPOMONA

Is there going to be a hop this year???


----------



## Sporty67

Ttt


----------



## KingDingALing

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TRAFFIC TO THE TOP


----------



## RUSTY 36

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## 1SEXY80

TTT TRAFFIC


----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup: TTT!!!!!!!


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Can't Wait.Its Gonna Be Good.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

TO THE TOP


----------



## Terco

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1

*WE NOW HAVE A JUMPER FOR THE KIDS. A DJ, A TACO MAN AND A PHOTOGRAPHER**
CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET JAN 8 , 2012 . CORONA PARK (930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA)
12:OOPM MEET UP . 1:00 PM ROLL OUT...
CRUISE STARTS AT CORONA PARK AND ENDS AT FAIRMONT PARK . LETS GET 100 CARS OUT( EVERYONE IS INVITED, CLUBS, SOLOS, BIKES, DAILIES) SPREAD THE WRD









*


----------



## d1ulove2h8

TTT :thumbsup: 






but wut happen to all the raffles????


----------



## Lolophill13

TO THE TOP :h5:


----------



## ElProfeJose

Lolophill13 said:


> TO THE TOP :h5:


Plus a bump


----------



## EL VAGO 84

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

:dunno:


EL VAGO 84 said:


> TTT


----------



## Lolophill13

ElProfeJose said:


> Plus a bump


 plus another bump :thumbsup:


----------



## maniacos ls elco

WILL BE THERE...:run::loco:


----------



## ElProfeJose

*WE NOW HAVE A JUMPER FOR THE KIDS. A DJ, A TACO MAN AND A PHOTOGRAPHER*
*CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET JAN 8 , 2012 . CORONA PARK (930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA)
12:OOPM MEET UP . 1:00 PM ROLL OUT...*
*CRUISE STARTS AT CORONA PARK AND ENDS AT FAIRMONT PARK . LETS GET 100 CARS OUT( EVERYONE IS INVITED, CLUBS, SOLOS, BIKES, DAILIES) SPREAD THE WORD









ROLL CALL:
Goodtimes 
Latins finest 
Westside
Latin luxury
Uniques
Ontario classics
Legacy 
EMPIRES FINEST
ROYAL FAMILIA
E ST CRUIZERS
GROUPE
SIC WIT IT
TRADITION
ROLLERZ ONLY
GANGS TO GRACE
STYLISTICS
LATIN BOMBAS
LO NUESTRO
ABOUT 16 SOLOS*​


----------



## EL VAGO 84

:drama:


Latin Luxury said:


> :dunno:


----------



## 87euro

GOODTIMES I.E WILL BE THEIR....LOOKIN FORWARD TO THIS ONE!!!!!!!!! TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup: TTT!!!!


----------



## Lolophill13

Can't wait for this show


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

posted on our website, good luck
http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## Lolophill13

:h5:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:nicoderm:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

TTT


----------



## andyodukes66

*Can't wait....We'll be there








*


----------



## AmericanBully4Life

TTT...


----------



## TRAFFIC63

TTT


----------



## G2G_Al

:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## choco74

*






memories oc will be there for sure:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## Latin Luxury

:h5: TTT


----------



## EL VAGO 84

TTT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

TTT


----------



## EL VAGO 84

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13

NIGHT BUMP


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TRAFFIC TO THE TOP!!!!


----------



## Lolophill13

*THIS SUNDAY CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET.
12PM MEET UP,, 1 PM ROLLOUT
CORONA PARK 930 E 6TH ST, CORONA,CA*

*THEIR ARE OVER 28 CLUBS ON ROLL CALL*

**THEIR WILL BE A TACO MAN , A DJ , A JUMPER FOR THE LITTLE ONES A PHOT0GRAPHER ,AND A VENDOR SELLING FITTED, HATS AND SNAPBACKS**

BRING THOSE CARS OUT FOR A GOOD TIME ON THE BLVD


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Ttt. G morning bump


----------



## FC PREZ

FOREVER CLOWN'N C.C. WILL B THERE TO SUPPORT THE TRAFFIC C.C. HOMIES !!!! TTT ....... :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67

Ttt


----------



## bigtroubles1

*GOOD TIMES WILL BE THERE IN FULL FORCE. TTT FOR TRAFFIC*


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

TO THE TOP


----------



## Lolophill13

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67

To the top traffic


----------



## crown town baller

Is there a pre reg for the show


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TTTT


----------



## Lolophill13

BUMP


----------



## Latin Luxury

BUT ITS GOING DOWN ON MARCH 18 2012!!! TTT TRAFFIC CC


----------



## Sporty67

Bump


----------



## bigtroubles1

*CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET HAS BE A GREAT SUCCESS. IT WOULDNT BE POSSIBLE WITHOUT ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLOS RIDING OUT . THE NEXT EVENT WILL BE 
*
*
WHEN- (TOMORROW )SUNDAY JAN 8, 2012

WHERE - CRUISE BEGINS AT CORONA PARK...930 E 6TH ST , CORONA, CA

TIME- 1200PM

ROLLOUT- 1:00PM ( WE WILL CRUISE THE BLVD TO FAIRMONT PARK) DIRECTIONS ARE BELOW)
WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 12PM MEET UP . 1:00 oclock ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES to FAIRMOUNT PARK .TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .

TACOS WILL BE SERVED FOR 1 DOLLAR.. JUMPER... DJ..PHOTOGRAPHER AND A VENDER WILL BE PRESENT ALSO 
*


----------



## andyodukes66

*TTT for Traffic Car Club...







*


----------



## c dogg

crown town baller said:


> Is there a pre reg for the show


x2 and is there room for 10 more cars,please contact me, we wanna attend Desirable Ones C.C. Las Vegas Nv


----------



## sg226

March 18 show is the make up date for last years show? Does this mean that there will be another Traffic CC show in November?


----------



## HIT~N~RUN

c dogg said:


> x2 and is there room for 10 more cars,please contact me, we wanna attend Desirable Ones C.C. Las Vegas Nv


No pre reg required homies, just roll in :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TTT


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

ttt


----------



## Lolophill13

Bump


----------



## c dogg

HIT~N~RUN said:


> No pre reg required homies, just roll in :thumbsup:


ok thanks for the info:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## 1SEXY80

Do you have a flyer yet??


----------



## EZUP62

CAN'T WAIT TO KICK IT WITH THE HOMIES FROM TRAFFIC AGAIN


----------



## guss68imp

EZUP62 said:


> CAN'T WAIT TO KICK IT WITH THE HOMIES FROM TRAFFIC AGAIN


Orale


----------



## EL VAGO 84

ttt


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13

TTT


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV

QVO TRAFFIC !!!


----------



## Latin Queen

TTT!!!!


----------



## Sporty67

Ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## El Aztec Pride

hno: WE'LL BE IN DA [email protected] HOUSE! :nicoderm:


----------



## FC PREZ

*TTT!!!! :thumbsup:*


----------



## RUSTY 36

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## EL VAGO 84

:thumbsup:


----------



## aztec1

What's up traffic .. AZTEC IMAGE is getting ready for ur show ..can't wait its going to b a good show..


----------



## Lolophill13

TO THE TOP


----------



## Lolophill13

:h5:


----------



## Lolophill13

Bump


----------



## chonga

:x: hope i can make it out .....:nicoderm:


----------



## Lolophill13

:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR THEIR SUPPORT BY THE MIDDLE OF THE WEEK WE WILL POST ALL THE WINNERS FROM THE RAFFLES AND LETS SWTART GETTING THIS SHOW GOING FLYERS WILL BE OUT IN ABOUT A WEEK JUST BEEN VERY BUSY. THANKS FOR ALL YOUR CONTINUED SUPPORT FROM TRAFFIC CAR CLUB


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

WE'RE ALSO HAVING A MODEL CAR SHOW ADDED TO THE VENUE.WITH A COUPLE OF QUALIFIED JUDGES WHO BUILD THEM. THE ENTRY FEE IS $5 A MODEL THERE WILL BE TABLES SET UP FOR THAT. 

ALSO WE HAVE HIRED SIC PRODUCTION TO JUDGE THE SHOW.


----------



## supreme82

:thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TRAFFIC TO THE TOP!!!!


----------



## luv_my58

Can't wait for this good show. SHOWTIME CC will be there.


----------



## LOUIE A 62

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> WE'RE ALSO HAVING A MODEL CAR SHOW ADDED TO THE VENUE.WITH A COUPLE OF QUALIFIED JUDGES WHO BUILD THEM. THE ENTRY FEE IS $5 A MODEL THERE WILL BE TABLES SET UP FOR THAT.
> 
> ALSO WE HAVE HIRED SIC PRODUCTION TO JUDGE THE SHOW.


T T T LET'S MAKE THIS HAPPEN :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ttt cant wait


----------



## HD-JESSE

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR THEIR SUPPORT BY THE MIDDLE OF THE WEEK WE WILL POST ALL THE WINNERS FROM THE RAFFLES AND LETS SWTART GETTING THIS SHOW GOING FLYERS WILL BE OUT IN ABOUT A WEEK JUST BEEN VERY BUSY. THANKS FOR ALL YOUR CONTINUED SUPPORT FROM TRAFFIC CAR CLUB


What are the motorcycle categories? (Harleys)


----------



## TRAFFIC 58




----------



## mr.widow-maker

whos goin to be performing this year


TRAFFIC 58 said:


>


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

HD-JESSE said:


> What are the motorcycle categories? (Harleys)


 1st 2nd 3rd street mild &full :thumbsup:


----------



## andyodukes66

*We will be there to support Traffic C.C.








*


----------



## d1ulove2h8

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR THEIR SUPPORT BY THE MIDDLE OF THE WEEK WE WILL POST ALL THE WINNERS FROM THE RAFFLES AND LETS SWTART GETTING THIS SHOW GOING FLYERS WILL BE OUT IN ABOUT A WEEK JUST BEEN VERY BUSY. THANKS FOR ALL YOUR CONTINUED SUPPORT FROM TRAFFIC CAR CLUB




wooo hoooo looks whos back from hybernation.... now we can get this crackin again :thumbsup:


----------



## FoolishinVegas

TRAFFIC 58 said:


>


:boink::boink:!! .. TTT for my usos from Traffic CC ! :h5:


----------



## nobueno

TTT ~ This is not a show to be missed! Mark does a great job with this show every year!


----------



## GANGSTERS PARADISE




----------



## El Aztec Pride

El Aztec Pride said:


> hno: WE'LL BE IN DA [email protected] HOUSE! :nicoderm:


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka

:thumbsup: Gonna Be Good.Cant Wait...


----------



## mrboscodelagente

La Gente CC showing support


----------



## paul.a

TTT:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOUIE A 62

TRAFFIC 58 said:


>


T T T


----------



## LOUIE A 62

T T T


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

luv_my58 said:


> Can't wait for this good show. SHOWTIME CC will be there.


:thumbsup:



mr.widow-maker said:


> ttt cant wait


:thumbsup:



andyodukes66 said:


> *We will be there to support Traffic C.C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:



d1ulove2h8 said:


> wooo hoooo looks whos back from hybernation.... now we can get this crackin again :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:



FoolishinVegas said:


> :boink::boink:!! .. TTT for my usos from Traffic CC ! :h5:


:thumbsup:



nobueno said:


> TTT ~ This is not a show to be missed! Mark does a great job with this show every year!


:thumbsup:


El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup::wave:



Richiecool69elka said:


> :thumbsup: Gonna Be Good.Cant Wait...


:thumbsup:



m:wave:rboscodelagente said:


> La Gente CC showing support


thanks for all the support everyone


----------



## Lolophill13

BUMP:wave:


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE

TOGETHER C.C. -- VIDEO CAMEO!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:wave: WASSUPP "MARK" & DA "TRAFFICEROS!!" :thumbsup:


----------



## toker1

TTT!!


----------



## RUSTY 36

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC

TTT CLASSIC STYLE CC WILL BE THERE WHATS CRACKIN TRAFFIC


----------



## lowdude13

TTT 4 traffic c.c.:yes:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Lolophill13 said:


> BUMP:wave:


thanks for the bump



LA AZTEC PRIDE said:


> TOGETHER C.C. -- VIDEO CAMEO!!


nice video together :thumbsup:thanks for posting it 






El Aztec Pride said:


> :wave: WASSUPP "MARK" & DA "TRAFFICEROS!!" :thumbsup:


what up adam ready for jorge next week bro



toker1 said:


> TTT!!


thanks for the bump 



RUSTY 36 said:


> :thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


thanks for the bump rusty



66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


> TTT CLASSIC STYLE CC WILL BE THERE WHATS CRACKIN TRAFFIC


thanks for the support paul and classic style 



lowdude13 said:


> TTT 4 traffic c.c.:yes:


thanks for the bump latin's finest


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

THE WINNERS FROM THE LAST THREAD:

1. $50 FUSIONS BAR AND GRILL--ADAM TOGETHER 
2. HYATT PLACE & $25 GIFT CERTIFICATE TO TIOS--5SIX BEL AIR
3. COUNTRY INN & SUITES & FUSION'S $50 GIFT CERTIFICATE-- MR BOSCO DE LA GENTE 
4. HAT, 2 DVD, 1 YR SUBSCRIPTION FOR IMPALAS & MEDAS UPHOLSTERY--VICTOR
5. HAT & 2 DVDS--WICKED95 BEST OF FRIENDS
QUICK DETAILER: RITCHIE RITCH, RUDEY'S MOMMY, WICKED95, D1ULOVE2H8, MR. ANGEL 71
6. LA QUINTA INN & SUITES & FUDDRUCKERS DINNER FOR 4--JOHNNYC626
7. 1 YR SUBSCRIPTION FOR STREETLOW--RUDEY'S MOMMY
8. MIKE PINSTRIPPING--66CLASSICSTYLE C.C.
9. HYATT PLACE, ISLANDS LUNCH FOR 2, MOVING VIOLATION 2 SHIRTS-- STILL UP FOR GRABS NEEDS 2 MORE PICTURES WITH GIRLS ON THEIR RIDES
10. VISA $50 GIFT CARD & $25 GIFT CARD--65CHEVYRIDAH KINGS OF KINGS
11. $50 GIFT CARD, 2 DVDS FROM O.G. RIDER, & HAT--FOOLISHIN VEGAS
12. TATTOO 1 HR SITTING--JOHNNYC626
13. SONICS, 10 FISH TACOS AND 10 REGULAR TACOS, HAT, 2 DVDS FROM O.G. RIDER, AND $25 GIFT CARD FROM CHINO'S DREAMWORKS--PLUMJUC ROYAL IMAGE
14. MOTOR FOR HYDRAULICS FROM HOPPO'S--MRLOWRIDER77 KINGS OF KINGS
15. $50 CASH FROM BULLET EDITION--LOWDUDE13

THE LAST ENTRY FOR THE HYATT PLACE, ISLANDS, AND MOVING VIOLATION WAS #28 RI82REGAL LETS GET THESE TWO LAST PICTURES. POST A PICTURE OF A GIRL ON YOUR CAR. 

THESE ARE THE ENTRIES:
1. CHICO
2. NICK
3.ADAM
4.CISCO
5. ALBERT
6. LIL GOODTIMES
7. PAULY 
8. ANGEL
9.MRLOWRIDER77
10.DANNY
11.ELPROFE JOSE
12.65 RAG RIDER
13.EL RAIDER
14. D1ULOVE2H8
15.MR.ALGEL71
16.65CHEVYRIDAH
17.1SEXY80
18.PRINCESS UNIQUE
19JOHNNYC626
20.RUDEY'S MOMMY
21.PIMP SLAP
22.ROLLDAWG213
23.FRIED CHICKEN EATER
24.81 CUTTY'ELITE'
25.RICHIECOOL69ELKA
26.SP00KYI3
27.5SIX BEL AIR
28.RI82REGAL




LETS GET THIS GOING


----------



## TRAFFIC 58




----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Don't forget, Marina from Ontario Classics CC is the reigning dance champion. Have your kids practice them moves, because there is a nice 6ft trophy at stake. Adults, you get ready too!!


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 424480
> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:THANKS FOR THE BUMP



djmikethecholodj said:


> Don't forget, Marina from Ontario Classics CC is the reigning dance champion. Have your kids practice them moves, because there is a nice 6ft trophy at stake. Adults, you get ready too!!


:thumbsup:PLUS A $20 BILL. AND A PLAQUE FOR THE ADULTS PLUS A $20 BILL:yes:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TTTT


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THE WINNERS FROM THE LAST THREAD:
> 
> 1. $50 FUSIONS BAR AND GRILL--ADAM TOGETHER
> 2. HYATT PLACE & $25 GIFT CERTIFICATE TO TIOS--5SIX BEL AIR
> 3. COUNTRY INN & SUITES & FUSION'S $50 GIFT CERTIFICATE-- MR BOSCO DE LA GENTE
> 4. HAT, 2 DVD, 1 YR SUBSCRIPTION FOR IMPALAS & MEDAS UPHOLSTERY--VICTOR
> 5. HAT & 2 DVDS--WICKED95 BEST OF FRIENDS
> QUICK DETAILER: RITCHIE RITCH, RUDEY'S MOMMY, WICKED95, D1ULOVE2H8, MR. ANGEL 71
> 6. LA QUINTA INN & SUITES & FUDDRUCKERS DINNER FOR 4--JOHNNYC626
> 7. 1 YR SUBSCRIPTION FOR STREETLOW--RUDEY'S MOMMY
> 8. MIKE PINSTRIPPING--66CLASSICSTYLE C.C.
> 9. HYATT PLACE, ISLANDS LUNCH FOR 2, MOVING VIOLATION 2 SHIRTS-- STILL UP FOR GRABS NEEDS 2 MORE PICTURES WITH GIRLS ON THEIR RIDES
> 10. VISA $50 GIFT CARD & $25 GIFT CARD--65CHEVYRIDAH KINGS OF KINGS
> 11. $50 GIFT CARD, 2 DVDS FROM O.G. RIDER, & HAT--FOOLISHIN VEGAS
> 12. TATTOO 1 HR SITTING--JOHNNYC626
> 13. SONICS, 10 FISH TACOS AND 10 REGULAR TACOS, HAT, 2 DVDS FROM O.G. RIDER, AND $25 GIFT CARD FROM CHINO'S DREAMWORKS--PLUMJUC ROYAL IMAGE
> 14. MOTOR FOR HYDRAULICS FROM HOPPO'S--MRLOWRIDER77 KINGS OF KINGS
> 15. $50 CASH FROM BULLET EDITION--LOWDUDE13
> 
> THE LAST ENTRY FOR THE HYATT PLACE, ISLANDS, AND MOVING VIOLATION WAS #28 RI82REGAL LETS GET THESE TWO LAST PICTURES. POST A PICTURE OF A GIRL ON YOUR CAR.
> 
> THESE ARE THE ENTRIES:
> 1. CHICO
> 2. NICK
> 3.ADAM
> 4.CISCO
> 5. ALBERT
> 6. LIL GOODTIMES
> 7. PAULY
> 8. ANGEL
> 9.MRLOWRIDER77
> 10.DANNY
> 11.ELPROFE JOSE
> 12.65 RAG RIDER
> 13.EL RAIDER
> 14. D1ULOVE2H8
> 15.MR.ALGEL71
> 16.65CHEVYRIDAH
> 17.1SEXY80
> 18.PRINCESS UNIQUE
> 19JOHNNYC626
> 20.RUDEY'S MOMMY
> 21.PIMP SLAP
> 22.ROLLDAWG213
> 23.FRIED CHICKEN EATER
> 24.81 CUTTY'ELITE'
> 25.RICHIECOOL69ELKA
> 26.SP00KYI3
> 27.5SIX BEL AIR
> 28.RI82REGAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LETS GET THIS GOING


CANT WAIT TO GET MY PINSTRIPE DONE TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THE WINNERS FROM THE LAST THREAD:
> 
> 1. $50 FUSIONS BAR AND GRILL--ADAM TOGETHER
> 2. HYATT PLACE & $25 GIFT CERTIFICATE TO TIOS--5SIX BEL AIR
> 3. COUNTRY INN & SUITES & FUSION'S $50 GIFT CERTIFICATE-- MR BOSCO DE LA GENTE
> 4. HAT, 2 DVD, 1 YR SUBSCRIPTION FOR IMPALAS & MEDAS UPHOLSTERY--VICTOR
> 5. HAT & 2 DVDS--WICKED95 BEST OF FRIENDS
> QUICK DETAILER: RITCHIE RITCH, RUDEY'S MOMMY, WICKED95, D1ULOVE2H8, MR. ANGEL 71
> 6. LA QUINTA INN & SUITES & FUDDRUCKERS DINNER FOR 4--JOHNNYC626
> 7. 1 YR SUBSCRIPTION FOR STREETLOW--RUDEY'S MOMMY
> 8. MIKE PINSTRIPPING--66CLASSICSTYLE C.C.
> 9. HYATT PLACE, ISLANDS LUNCH FOR 2, MOVING VIOLATION 2 SHIRTS-- STILL UP FOR GRABS NEEDS 2 MORE PICTURES WITH GIRLS ON THEIR RIDES
> 10. VISA $50 GIFT CARD & $25 GIFT CARD--65CHEVYRIDAH KINGS OF KINGS
> 11. $50 GIFT CARD, 2 DVDS FROM O.G. RIDER, & HAT--FOOLISHIN VEGAS
> 12. TATTOO 1 HR SITTING--JOHNNYC626
> 13. SONICS, 10 FISH TACOS AND 10 REGULAR TACOS, HAT, 2 DVDS FROM O.G. RIDER, AND $25 GIFT CARD FROM CHINO'S DREAMWORKS--PLUMJUC ROYAL IMAGE
> 14. MOTOR FOR HYDRAULICS FROM HOPPO'S--MRLOWRIDER77 KINGS OF KINGS
> 15. $50 CASH FROM BULLET EDITION--LOWDUDE13
> 
> THE LAST ENTRY FOR THE HYATT PLACE, ISLANDS, AND MOVING VIOLATION WAS #28 RI82REGAL LETS GET THESE TWO LAST PICTURES. POST A PICTURE OF A GIRL ON YOUR CAR.
> 
> THESE ARE THE ENTRIES:
> 1. CHICO
> 2. NICK
> 3.ADAM
> 4.CISCO
> 5. ALBERT
> 6. LIL GOODTIMES
> 7. PAULY
> 8. ANGEL
> 9.MRLOWRIDER77
> 10.DANNY
> 11.ELPROFE JOSE
> 12.65 RAG RIDER
> 13.EL RAIDER
> 14. D1ULOVE2H8
> 15.MR.ALGEL71
> 16.65CHEVYRIDAH
> 17.1SEXY80
> 18.PRINCESS UNIQUE
> 19JOHNNYC626
> 20.RUDEY'S MOMMY
> 21.PIMP SLAP
> 22.ROLLDAWG213
> 23.FRIED CHICKEN EATER
> 24.81 CUTTY'ELITE'
> 25.RICHIECOOL69ELKA
> 26.SP00KYI3
> 27.5SIX BEL AIR
> 28.RI82REGAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LETS GET THIS GOING




:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

[TRAFFIC 58;15051219]
]



























TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67

Ttt big Traffic


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TTTT


----------



## d1ulove2h8

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THE WINNERS FROM THE LAST THREAD:
> 
> 1. $50 FUSIONS BAR AND GRILL--ADAM TOGETHER
> 2. HYATT PLACE & $25 GIFT CERTIFICATE TO TIOS--5SIX BEL AIR
> 3. COUNTRY INN & SUITES & FUSION'S $50 GIFT CERTIFICATE-- MR BOSCO DE LA GENTE
> 4. HAT, 2 DVD, 1 YR SUBSCRIPTION FOR IMPALAS & MEDAS UPHOLSTERY--VICTOR
> 5. HAT & 2 DVDS--WICKED95 BEST OF FRIENDS
> QUICK DETAILER: RITCHIE RITCH, RUDEY'S MOMMY, WICKED95, D1ULOVE2H8, MR. ANGEL 71
> 6. LA QUINTA INN & SUITES & FUDDRUCKERS DINNER FOR 4--JOHNNYC626
> 7. 1 YR SUBSCRIPTION FOR STREETLOW--RUDEY'S MOMMY
> 8. MIKE PINSTRIPPING--66CLASSICSTYLE C.C.
> 9. HYATT PLACE, ISLANDS LUNCH FOR 2, MOVING VIOLATION 2 SHIRTS-- STILL UP FOR GRABS NEEDS 2 MORE PICTURES WITH GIRLS ON THEIR RIDES
> 10. VISA $50 GIFT CARD & $25 GIFT CARD--65CHEVYRIDAH KINGS OF KINGS
> 11. $50 GIFT CARD, 2 DVDS FROM O.G. RIDER, & HAT--FOOLISHIN VEGAS
> 12. TATTOO 1 HR SITTING--JOHNNYC626
> 13. SONICS, 10 FISH TACOS AND 10 REGULAR TACOS, HAT, 2 DVDS FROM O.G. RIDER, AND $25 GIFT CARD FROM CHINO'S DREAMWORKS--PLUMJUC ROYAL IMAGE
> 14. MOTOR FOR HYDRAULICS FROM HOPPO'S--MRLOWRIDER77 KINGS OF KINGS
> 15. $50 CASH FROM BULLET EDITION--LOWDUDE13
> 
> THE LAST ENTRY FOR THE HYATT PLACE, ISLANDS, AND MOVING VIOLATION WAS #28 RI82REGAL LETS GET THESE TWO LAST PICTURES. POST A PICTURE OF A GIRL ON YOUR CAR.
> 
> THESE ARE THE ENTRIES:
> 1. CHICO
> 2. NICK
> 3.ADAM
> 4.CISCO
> 5. ALBERT
> 6. LIL GOODTIMES
> 7. PAULY
> 8. ANGEL
> 9.MRLOWRIDER77
> 10.DANNY
> 11.ELPROFE JOSE
> 12.65 RAG RIDER
> 13.EL RAIDER
> 14. D1ULOVE2H8
> 15.MR.ALGEL71
> 16.65CHEVYRIDAH
> 17.1SEXY80
> 18.PRINCESS UNIQUE
> 19JOHNNYC626
> 20.RUDEY'S MOMMY
> 21.PIMP SLAP
> 22.ROLLDAWG213
> 23.FRIED CHICKEN EATER
> 24.81 CUTTY'ELITE'
> 25.RICHIECOOL69ELKA
> 26.SP00KYI3
> 27.5SIX BEL AIR
> 28.RI82REGAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LETS GET THIS GOING



wooooo hooooo its time to get this going on again


----------



## prestige

PRESTIGE CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT TRAFFIC C.C.


----------



## Latin Luxury

all day !!!!! TTT 4 TRAFFIC C C


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A.

*TO THE TOP :thumbsup:*


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC 58;15051219
said:


> TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## freakytalezdotcom




----------



## freakytalezdotcom

http://www.facebook.com/pages/MOBBERZdotCOM/157933620912187


----------



## freakytalezdotcom

http://www.facebook.com/pages/MOBBERZdotCOM/157933620912187


----------



## freakytalezdotcom

http://www.facebook.com/pages/MOBBERZdotCOM/157933620912187


----------



## Lolophill13

:nicoderm:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

EL RAIDER said:


> :thumbsup:


thanks for the bump:thumbsup:



6ix5iveIMP said:


> [TRAFFIC 58;15051219]
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup:


TRAFFIC 59 LOOKING GOOD ON THE LOWRIDER CALENDAR SHOOT THANKS JEFF FOR POSTING THE FLYER ON THE CLUB THREADS:thumbsup:



Sporty67 said:


> Ttt big Traffic


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT ONTARIO CLASSICS:thumbsup:



BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> TTTT


:thumbsup:



d1ulove2h8 said:


> wooooo hooooo its time to get this going on again


:cheesy::thumbsup:



prestige said:


> PRESTIGE CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT TRAFFIC C.C.


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT PRESTIGE CC:thumbsup:



Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 425505
> all day !!!!! TTT 4 TRAFFIC C C


:thumbsup:

THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT LATIN LUXURY



UNIDOS C.C L.A. said:


> *TO THE TOP :thumbsup:*


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT UNIDOS CC:thumbsup:



RUSTY 36 said:


> :thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


THANKS FOR THE BUMP FIRME CLASSICS:thumbsup:



freakytalezdotcom said:


> View attachment 425696
> 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/MOBBERZdotCOM/157933620912187


THANKS FOR THE PICS FREAKYTALEZ:thumbsup: I NEED A FREAK WILL BE IN THE HOUSE



Lolophill13 said:


> :nicoderm:


THANKS FOR THE BUMP LATINS FINEST:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

2 MORE PICS TO ENTER THE RAFFLE A HOTEL POST A PIC OF A GIRL REPRESENTING YOUR CLUB ON YOUR CAR OR BIKE


----------



## COPPERTONECADI

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> 2 MORE PICS TO ENTER THE RAFFLE A HOTEL POST A PIC OF A GIRL REPRESENTING YOUR CLUB ON YOUR CAR OR BIKE


HERES ONE SEE U AT THE SHOW :run:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

TTMFT


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT 4 TRAFFIC !!!!! LATIN LUXURY CC WILL B THERE


----------



## Latin Luxury

:naughty:


----------



## Bombshop

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13




----------



## sg226




----------



## d1ulove2h8

we finally have enough entries to finish that old raffle.... AND DA WINNER ISSSSSSS?????????


----------



## Bird

6ix5iveIMP said:


> [TRAFFIC 58;15051219]
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup:


TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## Bombshop

Bird said:


> TTT


TTT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird

6ix5iveIMP said:


> TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup:


TTT


----------



## johnnyc626

:nicoderm:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:guns:GOING TO BE A KILLER SHOW


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:h5:


----------



## G2G_Al

TTT. Getting ready!


----------



## LOUIE A 62

T T T 


6ix5iveIMP said:


> TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose

*ON BEHALF OF THE ENTIRE LATINS FINEST FAMILY I WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO THE GRAND OPENING AND FIRST OFFICIAL LATINS FINEST CRUISE NIGHT*. GOING DOWN FEBUARY 25TH 2012 AT RICHIES KITCHEN IN MORENO VALLEY. 10% OFF All food 50/50 raffle DJ live entertainment, jumper for the kids. 23750 Alessandro Blvd Moreno Valley ca 92553 heacock and alessandro are the cross streets. starts from 4 till we all go home. Bring the entire family and the rides for a evening of fun.....and of course its $FREE$ no admission or cover charge.....​


----------



## johnnyc626

WHATS UP MARK,AND ALL THE TRAFFIC FAMILY....:wave:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:thumbsup: WEE CANT WAIT!!!!!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TTTT


----------



## chef

whats the cut off date for pre reg?


----------



## Latin Luxury

:h5: TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cherry 64

Goodmorning tttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj

It's coming fast....


----------



## uniques928




----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Whats up primo mark LATINS FINEST we be in the house TTT


----------



## Rudey's-mommy

Yay!!!!!  let the fun begin.


----------



## djmikethecholodj

uniques928 said:


> View attachment 429236



:dunno:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## andyodukes66

:thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BLUE OWL

6ix5iveIMP said:


> TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

chef said:


> whats the cut off date for pre reg?


 :ninja: THUR AINT NOO CUTT OFF DATE! JUST SHOW UP AT 4-5AM,, YOU'LL BE OK QUE NO "TRAFFIC" :wave:


----------



## ElProfeJose

and the bikla club will be there in full force TTT


----------



## Lolophill13

:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## EL VAGO 84

ttt


----------



## Lolophill13

TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

we have a winner #23 fried chicken eater congratulations


----------



## Amahury760

Bump for a bad azz show.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup: WEE CANT WAIT!!!!!!! :nicoderm:


HELL YEA THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT ADAM AND TOGETHER C.C.



johnnyc626 said:


> WHATS UP MARK,AND ALL THE TRAFFIC FAMILY....:wave:


WHAT'S UP JOHNNY THANKS FOR THE BUMP



G2G_Al said:


> TTT. Getting ready!


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT ALEX AND G2G 



~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :guns:GOING TO BE A KILLER SHOW





chef said:


> whats the cut off date for pre reg?


NO PRE REG JUST SHOW UP IN THE MORNING THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT LA GENTE



Latin Luxury said:


> :h5: TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!


THANKS FOR THE BUMP LATIN LUXURY 



djmikethecholodj said:


> It's coming fast....


ITS COMING FAST GET READY TO DO YOUR THING MR CHOLO



uniques928 said:


> View attachment 429236


:thumbsup: MONDO



Mr. Grizzly said:


> Whats up primo mark LATINS FINEST we be in the house TTT


WHAT'S UP PRIMO THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT LATIN'S FINEST



Rudey's-mommy said:


> Yay!!!!!  let the fun begin.


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT ELITE 



andyodukes66 said:


> :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


THANKS FOR THE BUMP ANDY LO NUESTRO IN THE HOUSE


Latin Luxury said:


> TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:thumbsup:



BLUE OWL said:


> :thumbsup:





El Aztec Pride said:


> :ninja: THUR AINT NOO CUTT OFF DATE! JUST SHOW UP AT 4-5AM,, YOU'LL BE OK QUE NO "TRAFFIC" :wave:





ElProfeJose said:


> and the bikla club will be there in full force TTT


CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE LINE UP LATINS FINEST :thumbsup:



Lolophill13 said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:



RUSTY 36 said:


> :thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT RUSTY AND FIRME CLASSICS IN THE HOUSE



EL VAGO 84 said:


> ttt


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT GOODTIMES



Lolophill13 said:


> TTT


:thumbsup:




THANKS EVERYONE FOR THEIR SUPPORT FROM ALL OF US TRAFFIC CAR CLUB


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Amahury760 said:


> Bump for a bad azz show.


THANKS MEMBERS ONLY FOR THE SUPPORT HOW YOU BEEN AMAHURY? THANKS FOR THE BUMP


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> we have a winner #23 fried chicken eater congratulations


----------



## Amahury760

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THANKS MEMBERS ONLY FOR THE SUPPORT HOW YOU BEEN AMAHURY? THANKS FOR THE BUMP


Doing good bro, how about you haven't seen you here for a minute. Hope everything is ok. Looking forward to your show.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

THE NEXT 20 PEOPLE THAT CAN POST THEIR FAVORITE PART ABOUT THE TRAFFIC SHOW WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN A NIGHT STAY AT THE COUNTRY INN & SUITES HOTEL AND A $50 GIFT CARD DONATED BY ALLSTATE JASON VAN NOY.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Amahury760 said:


> Doing good bro, how about you haven't seen you here for a minute. Hope everything is ok. Looking forward to your show.


JUST BEEN BUSY BRO BUT DOING GOOD THANKS FOR ASKING. LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING YOU GUYS AT THE SHOW. MEMBERS ONLY IN THE HOUSE:thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760

WHAT I LIKE ABOUT THE TRAFFIC SHOW, AND A FEW OTHER SHOWS.... BEING ABLE TO BRING OUT THE FAMILY AND HAVE A GOOD TIME...:facepalm::thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TTTT


----------



## ringo

Is there going to be a hop like last year


----------



## johnnyc626

just being in your presence MARK....lol....


----------



## ElProfeJose

HAVING A GREAT TIME WITH FAMILY AND FRIENDS.....


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626

TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## d1ulove2h8

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THE NEXT 20 PEOPLE THAT CAN POST THEIR FAVORITE PART ABOUT THE TRAFFIC SHOW WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN A NIGHT STAY AT THE COUNTRY INN & SUITES HOTEL AND A $50 GIFT CARD DONATED BY ALLSTATE JASON VAN NOY.





man wut isnt there to like..... the cars, the people, the atmosphere, the music, the prizes..... so for my entry can i just say EVERYTHING????


----------



## Sporty67

Ttt


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

This is gonna be a show to remember


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

The raffle


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

Good looking models


----------



## Sporty67

To the top for traffic show this is our super show close to home to the top traffic car club


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Amahury760 said:


> WHAT I LIKE ABOUT THE TRAFFIC SHOW, AND A FEW OTHER SHOWS.... BEING ABLE TO BRING OUT THE FAMILY AND HAVE A GOOD TIME...:facepalm::thumbsup:


#1 Amahury 760 good luck bro. thanks for the support members only



BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> TTTT


:thumbsup:



ringo said:


> Is there going to be a hop like last year


its an exibition ringo peoples choice the crowd will decide who walks away with $200



johnnyc626 said:


> just being in your presence MARK....lol....


#2 johnny626 good luck bro thanks for the support redemption cc



ElProfeJose said:


> HAVING A GREAT TIME WITH FAMILY AND FRIENDS.....


#3 elprofejose good luck thanks for the support latins finest



6ix5iveIMP said:


> TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:



johnnyc626 said:


> TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:



d1ulove2h8 said:


> man wut isnt there to like..... the cars, the people, the atmosphere, the music, the prizes..... so for my entry can i just say EVERYTHING????


#4d1ulove2h8 thanks for your support victor. good luck



ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> This is gonna be a show to remember





ONTARIOCLASSIC CC said:


> The raffle


#5 ONTARIOCLASSICS CC good luck bro thanks for the support ONTARIOCLASSIC



Sporty67 said:


> To the top for traffic show this is our super show close to home to the top traffic car club


#6sporty67 good luck bro. thanks for the support ONTARIOCLASSIC




GOOD LUCK TO ALL 14 TO GO. LETS KEEP THIS PAGE GOING. THANKS AGAIN TO ALL TRAFFIC CC


----------



## sg226

Everything...except the rainy weather


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THE NEXT 20 PEOPLE THAT CAN POST THEIR FAVORITE PART ABOUT THE TRAFFIC SHOW WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN A NIGHT STAY AT THE COUNTRY INN & SUITES HOTEL AND A $50 GIFT CARD DONATED BY ALLSTATE JASON VAN NOY.





sg226 said:


> Everything...except the rainy weather


#7sg226 GOOD LUCK AND THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT


----------



## supreme82

THE FACT THAT IT BRINGS RIDERS FROM EVERYWHERE. TTT FOR THE TRAFFIC SHOW.


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:thumbsup: WE LIKE 2 SHO DEEP AT BIG SHOWS LIKE TRAFFICS! :boink:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

The dance contest between all of the kids.


----------



## G2G_Al

Spending the day with all the homies from all over Califas!! Nice rides and good times!!


----------



## johnnyc626

djmikethecholodj said:


> The dance contest between all of the kids.


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 buick

when the porn chick that IMPALAS MAG had there SHE was changing she was completely naked and didnt know everybody behind her could see ,man my nine year old was on his WAY to becomming a man!!!!!!!!! THANKS TRAFFIC BEST SHOW OF THE YEAR* SEE UGUYS THERE*


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTMFT.LATINS FINEST BIKE CLUB WILL BE THERE IN FULL FORSE WTH NEW SURPRIZES YUP OUR SLEEVES TO SHOW OFF


----------



## Lolophill13

Its a great show and abel to see all kinds of cars and the effort the kids put on there bikes.


----------



## supreme82

66 buick said:


> when the porn chick that IMPALAS MAG had there SHE was changing she was completely naked and didnt know everybody behind her could see ,man my nine year old was on his WAY to becomming a man!!!!!!!!! THANKS TRAFFIC BEST SHOW OF THE YEAR* SEE UGUYS THERE*


X2 I SEEN THAT TOO.:nicoderm:


----------



## FoolishinVegas

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THE NEXT 20 PEOPLE THAT CAN POST THEIR FAVORITE PART ABOUT THE TRAFFIC SHOW WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN A NIGHT STAY AT THE COUNTRY INN & SUITES HOTEL AND A $50 GIFT CARD DONATED BY ALLSTATE JASON VAN NOY.


.. Tough to pick just one thing, but this is definetly one of them Uce;


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

supreme82 said:


> THE FACT THAT IT BRINGS RIDERS FROM EVERYWHERE. TTT FOR THE TRAFFIC SHOW.


#8 SUPREME 82 THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT CONTAGIOUS GOOD LUCK 



El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup: WE LIKE 2 SHO DEEP AT BIG SHOWS LIKE TRAFFICS! :boink:


#9 ADAM GOOD LUCK BRO THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT TOGETHER 



djmikethecholodj said:


> The dance contest between all of the kids.


#10 CHOLO DJ GOOD LUCK MIKE 



G2G_Al said:


> Spending the day with all the homies from all over Califas!! Nice rides and good times!!


#11 ALEX G2G THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT AND GOOD LUCK GANGS TO GRACE 



66 buick said:


> when the porn chick that IMPALAS MAG had there SHE was changing she was completely naked and didnt know everybody behind her could see ,man my nine year old was on his WAY to becomming a man!!!!!!!!! THANKS TRAFFIC BEST SHOW OF THE YEAR* SEE UGUYS THERE*


#12 66 BUICK SHE DID GIVE A GOOD SHOW IM SURE SHE GAVE A LOT OF KIDS THEIR FIRST WOOD GOOD LUCK EMPIRE'S FINEST 



mr.widow-maker said:


> TTMFT.LATINS FINEST BIKE CLUB WILL BE THERE IN FULL FORSE WTH NEW SURPRIZES YUP OUR SLEEVES TO SHOW OFF


#13 MR WIDOW MAKER GOOD LUCK THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT LATIN'S FINEST 



Lolophill13 said:


> Its a great show and abel to see all kinds of cars and the effort the kids but on there bikes.





supreme82 said:


> X2 I SEEN THAT TOO.:nicoderm:


:yes:

#14 LOLOPHILL13 GOOD LUCK LATIN'S FINEST I CLICKED ON YOUR NAME BUT IT DIDNT COME UP BUT HERE'S YOUR NUMBER 



FoolishinVegas said:


> .. Tough to pick just one thing, but this is definetly one of them Uce;


#15 FOOLISHIN VEGAS GOOD LUCK UCE SOME NICE PICTURES RIGHT THERE THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT USO


----------



## UNIQUES

That there's a lil bit of everything for every one at the show


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

UNIQUES said:


> That there's a lil bit of everything for every one at the show


#16 UNIQUES THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT AND GOOD LUCK UNIQUES


----------



## ElProfeJose

Come on guys 4 more to go. I think these raffles are awesome. Keeps everyone having a good time before the show.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

ElProfeJose said:


> Come on guys 4 more to go. I think these raffles are awesome. Keeps everyone having a good time before the show.


thanks


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB


----------



## Richiecool69elka

I Like how organized it is.The Roll in is So Quick.Dont have to wait to long.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## FINR'N'BLU

El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup: WE LIKE 2 SHO DEEP AT BIG SHOWS LIKE TRAFFICS! :boink:


WATCHING THE PORNSTARS WALK AROUND AND HAVING SODA WITH MY CLUB BROTHAS !!!!LOL


----------



## Rudey's-mommy

Seeing my son and his dad spend some quality time together.


----------



## FoolishinVegas

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> #8 SUPREME 82 THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT CONTAGIOUS GOOD LUCK
> 
> 
> #9 ADAM GOOD LUCK BRO THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT TOGETHER
> 
> 
> #10 CHOLO DJ GOOD LUCK MIKE
> 
> 
> #11 ALEX G2G THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT AND GOOD LUCK GANGS TO GRACE
> 
> 
> #12 66 BUICK SHE DID GIVE A GOOD SHOW IM SURE SHE GAVE A LOT OF KIDS THEIR FIRST WOOD GOOD LUCK EMPIRE'S FINEST
> 
> 
> #13 MR WIDOW MAKER GOOD LUCK THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT LATIN'S FINEST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yes:
> 
> #14 LOLOPHILL13 GOOD LUCK LATIN'S FINEST I CLICKED ON YOUR NAME BUT IT DIDNT COME UP BUT HERE'S YOUR NUMBER
> 
> 
> #15 FOOLISHIN VEGAS GOOD LUCK UCE SOME NICE PICTURES RIGHT THERE THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT USO


.. Mannn! I need this so bad! :x: :x:


----------



## guss68imp

TTTT


----------



## Sporty67

Ttt


----------



## bigtroubles1

HEY TRAFFIC IF U DNT MIND IM GOING TO POST A QUICL FLYER OF CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET . THANKS HOMIES

MARK YOUR CALENDERS FOR THE NEXT CRUISE FEB 19TH. IF U HAVENT BEEN TO ONE, JUST ASK SOMEONE WHO HAS AND THEY WILL TELL U HOW FUN IT IS..
*CRUISE IS OPEN TO EVERYONE FROM ANY COUNTY , ALL CLUBS, SOLOS, BIKES, DAILYS , JUST COME ON OUT AND RIDE ON THE BLVD.. 
**next cruise is feb 19th . mark your calenders and spread the word 
*


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

Bump


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:dunno: CHICO, ISNT DIS YUR CUZZ







BRO? LOL! :rofl:


----------



## Richiecool69elka

TTT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## cherry 64

Good job on the show mark TTTT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

SORRY ABSOLUTELY NO BARBQUE N AT THE SHOW WAS NOT OUR CALL THANK U TRAFFIC CAR CLUB


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TTTT


----------



## Aubrey2007

THANKS


----------



## Sporty67

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose

Beutiful super bowl Sunday here in the IE bump!!!!!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Richiecool69elka said:


> I Like how organized it is.The Roll in is So Quick.Dont have to wait to long.


#17 Richiecool69elka THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT AND GOOD LUCK



6ix5iveIMP said:


> TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINR'N'BLU said:
> 
> 
> 
> WATCHING THE PORNSTARS WALK AROUND AND HAVING SODA WITH MY CLUB BROTHAS !!!!LOL
> 
> 
> 
> #18FINR'N'BLU THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT TOGETHER. GOOD LUCK
> 
> 
> 
> Rudey's-mommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing my son and his dad spend some quality time together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> #19Rudey's-mommy GOOD LUCK AND THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT ELITE
> 
> 
> 
> 1 MORE ENTRY TO GET THIS RAFFLE GOING. THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT FROM TRAFFIC CC
Click to expand...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


THANKS FOR THE BUMP SPORTY



bigtroubles1 said:


> HEY TRAFFIC IF U DNT MIND IM GOING TO POST A QUICL FLYER OF CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET . THANKS HOMIES
> 
> MARK YOUR CALENDERS FOR THE NEXT CRUISE FEB 19TH. IF U HAVENT BEEN TO ONE, JUST ASK SOMEONE WHO HAS AND THEY WILL TELL U HOW FUN IT IS..
> *CRUISE IS OPEN TO EVERYONE FROM ANY COUNTY , ALL CLUBS, SOLOS, BIKES, DAILYS , JUST COME ON OUT AND RIDE ON THE BLVD..
> **next cruise is feb 19th . mark your calenders and spread the word
> *


:thumbsup:NO PROBLEM ANYTIME. WE'LL SEE YOU THERE



ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> Bump


THANKS FOR THE BUMP JOE



El Aztec Pride said:


> :dunno: CHICO, ISNT DIS YUR CUZZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRO? LOL! :rofl:
> :thumbsup:THANKS FOR THE BUMP ADAM AND TOGETHER
> 
> 
> 
> 6ix5iveIMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cherry 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good job on the show mark TTTT
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS BIG BROTHER. WE GOTTA MAKE OUR GUEST HAPPY.
> 
> 
> 
> 6ix5iveIMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> SORRY ABSOLUTELY NO BARBQUE N AT THE SHOW WAS NOT OUR CALL THANK U TRAFFIC CAR CLUB
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS JEFF
> 
> 
> 
> ElProfeJose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beutiful super bowl Sunday here in the IE bump!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS FOR THE SUPERBOWL BUMP.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!!!!!


----------



## plumjuc

MAKING SPECIAL MEMORRIES WITH FAMILY AND BEST FRIENDS SEE YOU AT THE SHOW MARK AND TRAFFIC CC TTT :run:


----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## ElProfeJose

TO THE TOP FOR THE 2012 TRAFFIC SHOW!!!!!!!!!!! I THINK MANY OF US ARE WAITING ON THE EDGE OF OUR SEATS..LOL......... TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CPT BOY

Imperials will be there:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT !!!!!!!!


THANKS FOR THE BUMP LATIN LUXURY  :thumbsup: THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT BRO




plumjuc said:


> MAKING SPECIAL MEMORRIES WITH FAMILY AND BEST FRIENDS SEE YOU AT THE SHOW MARK AND TRAFFIC CC TTT :run:


#20 PLUMJUC GOOD LUCK NICK AND THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT ROYAL IMAGE



groovin ruben said:


> View attachment 432945


THANKS FOR THE BUMP GROOVIN RUBEN 



ElProfeJose said:


> TO THE TOP FOR THE 2012 TRAFFIC SHOW!!!!!!!!!!! I THINK MANY OF US ARE WAITING ON THE EDGE OF OUR SEATS..LOL......... TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


THANKS FOR THE BUMP LATINS FINEST IN THE HOUSE:thumbsup:



CPT BOY said:


> Imperials will be there:thumbsup:


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT CPT BOY AND IMPERIALS IN THE HOUSE:thumbsup: AND MOVING VIOLATIONS:thumbsup:





WILL DO THE RAFFLE A LITTLE LATER THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT EVERYONE TRAFFIC CAR CLUB


----------



## angelisticsola5960

Looking forward to this great show. It's gonna be off the hook.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Looking forward to this great show. It's gonna be off the hook.


THANKS ANGEL AND STYLISTICS SO LA FOR YOUR SUPPORT STYLISTICS IN THE HOUSE:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## d1ulove2h8

_TTT for the homies from TRAFFIC CC_


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT 4 TRAFFI CC !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

RUSTY 36 said:


> :thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


thanks for the bump rusty firme classics to the top :thumbsup:



d1ulove2h8 said:


> View attachment 433341
> _TTT for the homies from TRAFFIC CC_


thanks for the bump victor much appreciated :thumbsup:



Latin Luxury said:


> TTT 4 TRAFFI CC !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 433416


thanks for the bump latin luxury to the top thanks for your support :thumbsup:


----------



## King61

:wave::wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THE NEXT 20 PEOPLE THAT CAN POST THEIR FAVORITE PART ABOUT THE TRAFFIC SHOW WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN A NIGHT STAY AT THE COUNTRY INN & SUITES HOTEL AND A $50 GIFT CARD DONATED BY ALLSTATE JASON VAN NOY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND THE WINNER IS #6 SPORTY 67 CONGRATULATIONS SPORTY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL OUR SPONSORS FOR THEIR PARTICIPATION IN THIS VENUE
> AND ALL THE SUPPORT FROM THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FROM TRAFFIC CAR CLUB


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

King61 said:


> :wave::wave:


WHAT'S UP KING? READY FOR THE 18TH?


----------



## King61

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> WHAT'S UP KING? READY FOR THE 18TH?


you know it


----------



## ElProfeJose

Damnnnnn Sporty lucky!!!!!! If you don't have time to enjoy it ya saves pasalo. Lol. !!!!!!!




TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> THE NEXT 20 PEOPLE THAT CAN POST THEIR FAVORITE PART ABOUT THE TRAFFIC SHOW WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN A NIGHT STAY AT THE COUNTRY INN & SUITES HOTEL AND A $50 GIFT CARD DONATED BY ALLSTATE JASON VAN NOY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND THE WINNER IS #6 SPORTY 67 CONGRATULATIONS SPORTY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL OUR SPONSORS FOR THEIR PARTICIPATION IN THIS VENUE
> AND ALL THE SUPPORT FROM THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FROM TRAFFIC CAR CLUB
Click to expand...


----------



## BIGGER BLUE

*ULTIMATE FOR LIFE CAR CLUB*

YES TIS IS THE BLUE JUST DROP BY TO LET U KNOW WHT U ALREADY KNOW THE SHOW YOU GUYS THROW IS VERY WELL RESPECTED AND A GREAT TURN OUT IVE ALWAYS HAD A GREAT TIME AND THTS FROM THE FOOD TO THE PEOPLE AND THE CARS IVE GOT A NEW LOOK TO SHOW U KEEP IT ROLLIN TIS ULTIMATE FOR LIFE CAR CLUB 2012


----------



## blvdbomba

*BROWN PRIDE CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE.........*


----------



## RareClass

~~RARECLASS I.E~~WILL BE THERE AGAIN HOPE TO BRING OUT SOME NEW RIDES FOR THIS SHOW


----------



## Amahury760

TTT


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## pimp slap

What's the price for entry and is there per reg


----------



## andyodukes66

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:










*TTT for Traffic C.C.*


----------



## INKEDUP

ONE MORE MONTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.......ANY MORE RAFFLES?????LOL TTT


----------



## Richiecool69elka

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> #17 Richiecool69elka THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT AND GOOD LUCK
> 
> 
> 
> 6ix5iveIMP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> #18FINR'N'BLU THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT TOGETHER. GOOD LUCK
> 
> 
> #19Rudey's-mommy GOOD LUCK AND THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT ELITE
> 
> 
> 
> 1 MORE ENTRY TO GET THIS RAFFLE GOING. THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT FROM TRAFFIC CC
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKS LIKE YOU GUYS LEFT ME OUT.THAT WOULD HAVE COMPLETED ALL THE ENTRIES.Oh Well.You Guys still have a firme show.
Click to expand...


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Richiecool69elka said:


> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> #17 Richiecool69elka THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT AND GOOD LUCK
> LOOKS LIKE YOU GUYS LEFT ME OUT.THAT WOULD HAVE COMPLETED ALL THE ENTRIES.Oh Well.You Guys still have a firme show.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh My Bad.I just seen it.Now I feel Stupid.Oh Yeah Like I said you Guys have a Firme Show.Can't Wait for it.:thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Richiecool69elka said:


> I Like how organized it is.The Roll in is So Quick.Dont have to wait to long.


I just seen it right now sorry man we have 2 gift certificates for you from starbucks sorry again Richiecool69elka


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

BIGGER BLUE said:


> YES TIS IS THE BLUE JUST DROP BY TO LET U KNOW WHT U ALREADY KNOW THE SHOW YOU GUYS THROW IS VERY WELL RESPECTED AND A GREAT TURN OUT IVE ALWAYS HAD A GREAT TIME AND THTS FROM THE FOOD TO THE PEOPLE AND THE CARS IVE GOT A NEW LOOK TO SHOW U KEEP IT ROLLIN TIS ULTIMATE FOR LIFE CAR CLUB 2012


THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT BLUE AND ULTIMATE FOR LIFE CAR CLUB 



blvdbomba said:


> *BROWN PRIDE CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE.........*


THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT BROWN PRIDE CAR CLUB



RareClass said:


> ~~RARECLASS I.E~~WILL BE THERE AGAIN HOPE TO BRING OUT SOME NEW RIDES FOR THIS SHOW


THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT RARE CLASS CANT WAIT TO SEE THE NEW RIDES 



Amahury760 said:


> TTT


THANKS FOR THE BUMP AMAHURY AND MEMBERS ONLY C.C. IN THE HOUSE



6ix5iveIMP said:


> TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup:
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> pimp slap said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the price for entry and is there per reg
> 
> 
> 
> $25 CARS AND TRUCKS $10 MOTORCYCLES,BIKES,AND PEDAL CARS $5 MODEL CARS THERE IS NO PRE REG THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT PIMP SLAP
> 
> 
> 
> andyodukes66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TTT for Traffic C.C.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT ANDY AND LO NUESTRO IN THE HOUSE
> 
> 
> 
> EVILRIDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ONE MORE MONTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.......ANY MORE RAFFLES?????LOL TTT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT AND THERE IS MORE RAFFLES TO COME STAY TUNED BROTHER
Click to expand...


----------



## El Aztec Pride

FINR'N'BLU said:


> WATCHING THE PORNSTARS WALK AROUND AND HAVING SODA WITH MY CLUB BROTHAS !!!!LOL


 :rant: SODA MY ASS!! U HAVE A DRINKIN PROBLEM, & EVERY 1 KNOWS IT! LOL!! YUR SICK! :barf:


----------



## Richiecool69elka

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> I just seen it right now sorry man we have 2 gift certificates for you from starbucks sorry again Richiecool69elka


No Bro.I think you did count me.I think I was number 17.Spensa for the mix up.


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TTTT


----------



## Lolophill13

TO THE TOP TRAFFIC


----------



## Richiecool69elka

TTT


----------



## UNIQUES

UNIQUES getting ready for this show.


----------



## cherry 64

Gonna be a good one see , every one there


----------



## djmikethecholodj

I have a grip of new stuff. You are all going to love it. Bring your feria!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

djmikethecholodj said:


> I have a grip of new stuff. You are all going to love it. Bring your feria!!!


Hook a player up on the 19th. Player. CRUUSE INTO THE SUNSET.


----------



## INKEDUP

TTT


----------



## johnnyc626

:nicoderm::thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## Amahury760

Are you guys having different category's on pedal cars or is it just one .


----------



## Latin Luxury

Amahury760 said:


> Are you guys having different category's on pedal cars or is it just one .


:x:


----------



## Amahury760

Latin Luxury said:


> :x:


Yeah right back atcha.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> TTTT


:thumbsup:



Lolophill13 said:


> View attachment 434171
> TO THE TOP TRAFFIC


thanks for the bump:thumbsup:



Richiecool69elka said:


> TTT


:thumbsup:



UNIQUES said:


> UNIQUES getting ready for this show.


thanks for the support UNIQUES:thumbsup:



cherry 64 said:


> Gonna be a good one see , every one there


:thumbsup:



djmikethecholodj said:


> I have a grip of new stuff. You are all going to love it. Bring your feria!!!


:thumbsup:




EVILRIDER said:


> TTT


:thumbsup:



johnnyc626 said:


> :nicoderm::thumbsup:


:wave::thumbsup:



RUSTY 36 said:


> :thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


:thumbsup:thanks rusty




Amahury760 said:


> Are you guys having different category's on pedal cars or is it just one .


street mild full:thumbsup:1st 2nd 3rd



Latin Luxury said:


> :x:


:wave:



Amahury760 said:


> Yeah right back atcha.


:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## LOUIE A 62

T T T


----------



## plumjuc

TIC TOC TIC TOC TIC TOC TIC TOC CANT WAIT HURRY UP MARCH IM READY BEEN READY GOING TO HAVE FUN IN THE SUN LETS DO THE DAMM THING TRAFFIC CC TTMFT:run: :run: :run:


----------



## King61

LOUIE A 62 said:


> T T T


:wave:


----------



## Sporty67

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67

ElProfeJose said:


> Damnnnnn Sporty lucky!!!!!! If you don't have time to enjoy it ya saves pasalo. Lol. !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> O dang o won something fuck yea party time before the traffic show


----------



## Sporty67

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> THE NEXT 20 PEOPLE THAT CAN POST THEIR FAVORITE PART ABOUT THE TRAFFIC SHOW WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN A NIGHT STAY AT THE COUNTRY INN & SUITES HOTEL AND A $50 GIFT CARD DONATED BY ALLSTATE JASON VAN NOY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND THE WINNER IS #6 SPORTY 67 CONGRATULATIONS SPORTY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL OUR SPONSORS FOR THEIR PARTICIPATION IN THIS VENUE
> AND ALL THE SUPPORT FROM THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FROM TRAFFIC CAR CLUB
> 
> 
> 
> thank you mark and the rest of big traffic can't fucken wait for the weekend of your show that shits better than lowrider
Click to expand...


----------



## Sporty67

I feel like a sweepstakes winner! !!!!!!!!!!!!""!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sporty67

Sporty67 said:


> To the top for traffic show this is our super show close to home to the top traffic car club


Ttt


----------



## chicken hawk




----------



## chicken hawk




----------



## RAIDERKING

HEY CHIEF WOULD LIKE 2 SET UP SHOP FOR THAT SHOW WHO DO I CONTACT????


----------



## Bird

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


ttt


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub

We gonna try n take a car out there


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE

:wave:


----------



## Sporty67

To the top citizens bank arena


----------



## Richiecool69elka

About 4 more weeks.Cant Wait....


----------



## 66 buick

YEP BETTER THAN LOWRIDER AND STREETLOW """TRAFFIC SHOULD HOLD A CLASS ON HOW TO THROW A SHOW"""" TO THE TOP FOR TRAFFIC CANT WAIT TELL SHOWTIME:guns::fool2:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD VAMPS

uffin:


----------



## Bird

HOLLYWOOD VAMPS said:


> uffin:


TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT 4 THE HOMIE OF TRAFFIC C C


----------



## Terco

TTT

can't wait :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TRAFFIC TO THE TOP!!!!


----------



## themadmexican

will be there damnit!!!


----------



## themadmexican




----------



## Bird

themadmexican said:


> will be there damnit!!!


ttt


----------



## INKEDUP

ttt


----------



## lowdude13

T T T uffin:


----------



## Lolophill13

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird

Lolophill13 said:


> :thumbsup:


1 month away


----------



## gride187

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:What time is the show let us know intruders cc orange county will be


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TTTT


----------



## Da MOTHAFUCKIST

Bird said:


> 1 month away


:yes:


----------



## BIG LOUU

IT'S ALMOST TIME:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

I'm gettin ready....hope you are too. Don't forget, a 6ft trophy for the dance contest winner............


----------



## RUSTY 36

:biggrin:TTT


----------



## lowdude13

cant wait just got the ride out of the shop some changes!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

LOUIE A 62 said:


> T T T


:thumbsup:



plumjuc said:


> TIC TOC TIC TOC TIC TOC TIC TOC CANT WAIT HURRY UP MARCH IM READY BEEN READY GOING TO HAVE FUN IN THE SUN LETS DO THE DAMM THING TRAFFIC CC TTMFT:run: :run: :run:


THANKS FOR THE RHYME AND THE BUMP NICK. ROYAL IMAGE IN THE HOUSE. THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT



King61 said:


> :wave:


:thumbsup:



Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


:thumbsup:



Sporty67 said:


> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> thank you mark and the rest of big traffic can't fucken wait for the weekend of your show that shits better than lowrider
> 
> 
> 
> YOU'RE WELCOME SHORTY WE HOPE YOU ENJOY YOUR STAY. THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT ONTARIO CLASSICS IN THE HOUSE
> 
> 
> 
> chicken hawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> RAIDERKING said:
> 
> 
> 
> HEY CHIEF WOULD LIKE 2 SET UP SHOP FOR THAT SHOW WHO DO I CONTACT????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PM SENT RAIDERKING:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Bird said:
> 
> 
> 
> ttt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Glideinlowcarclub said:
> 
> 
> 
> We gonna try n take a car out there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> LA AZTEC PRIDE said:
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS FOR THE BUMP MRS. TOGETHER
> 
> 
> 
> 66 buick said:
> 
> 
> 
> YEP BETTER THAN LOWRIDER AND STREETLOW """TRAFFIC SHOULD HOLD A CLASS ON HOW TO THROW A SHOW"""" TO THE TOP FOR TRAFFIC CANT WAIT TELL SHOWTIME:guns::fool2:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THANKS FOR YOUR THOUGHTS. AND THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT EMPIRES FINEST
Click to expand...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

HOLLYWOOD VAMPS said:


> uffin:


THANKS FOR THE BUMP



Bird said:


> TTT


:thumbsup:



RUSTY 36 said:


> :thumbsup:TTT


THANKS FOR THE BUMP:thumbsup:



Latin Luxury said:


> TTT 4 THE HOMIE OF TRAFFIC C C


LATIN LUXURY TO THE TOP THANKS FOR THE BUMP



Terco said:


> TTT
> 
> 
> can't wait :thumbsup:


THANKS FOR THE BUMP STYLISTICS SO LA


BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> TRAFFIC TO THE TOP!!!!


:thumbsup:



themadmexican said:


> will be there damnit!!!


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT LA GENTE:thumbsup:



themadmexican said:


> THIS IS ALWAYS A GREAT SHOW TO THE TOP FOR LA GENTE
> 
> 
> 
> EVILRIDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ttt
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> lowdude13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> T T T uffin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Lolophill13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1 month away
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HOPE YOU'RE READY FOR SOME JUDGING. THANKS FOR THE BUMP BIRD
> 
> 
> 
> BIG LOUU said:
> 
> 
> 
> IT'S ALMOST TIME:thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS FOR THE BUMP LOU AND SOUTHBOUND
> 
> 
> 
> djmikethecholodj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gettin ready....hope you are too. Don't forget, a 6ft trophy for the dance contest winner............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HELL YEA PLUS $20 BUCKS FOR THE KIDS AND A PLAQUE AND $20 for the adults
> 
> 
> 
> RUSTY 36 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:TTT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS FOR THE BUMP FIRME CLASSICS
> 
> 
> 
> lowdude13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait just got the ride out of the shop some changes!!!:thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THEM LATINS FINEST
Click to expand...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

6ix5iveIMP said:


> [TRAFFIC 58;15051219]
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

6ix5iveIMP said:


> [TRAFFIC 58;15051219]
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup:





R53chev said:


> traffic cc 6th annual car show,,,where is it going to be that?address plz


THANKS FOR THE BUMP AND HERE'S THE ADDRESS

4000 ONTARIO CENTER PARKWAY ONTARIO CA 91764


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

OUR NEXT RAFFEL WILL BE A SHOWBOARD FOR YOUR RIDE. THE NEXT 10 PEOPLE TO POST A PIC OF THEIR CAR , BIKE , TRUCK, MOTORCYCLE WHATEVER YOU SHOW AT THE SHOWS.


----------



## FINR'N'BLU

TO THE TOP!!


----------



## Lolophill13

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> OUR NEXT RAFFEL WILL BE A SHOWBOARD FOR YOUR RIDE. THE NEXT 10 PEOPLE TO POST A PIC OF THEIR CAR , BIKE , TRUCK, MOTORCYCLE WHATEVER YOU SHOW AT THE SHOWS.


----------



## Richiecool69elka

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13

I put this up for the homie


----------



## Lolophill13

this one is for the little homie


----------



## paul.a

TTT


----------



## UNIQUES

View attachment 364642


----------



## FoolishinVegas




----------



## 65chevyridah




----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TTTT:h5:


----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## El Aztec Pride

:bowrofl::facepalm::bowrofl::facepalm::bowrofl::facepalm::bowrofl::naughty:


----------



## johnnyc626




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB :thumbsup:


----------



## INKEDUP

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj

It's gonna happen, and you can't stop it...


----------



## ElProfeJose

_We will be holding a fundraising Cruise Night this Saturday 2/18/12 for our member *****'s father. He passed away on Wednesday 2/15/12. All donations are welcome, please come out to support. The Cruise Night will be held at Renee's Fish and Soul Food in the city of Fontana from 5pm-9pm

_*Renee's Fish and Soul Food
*
*ADDRESS: **15074 FOOTHILLBLVD SUITE # A, FONTANA CA 92335*

*LOCATED IN BETWEEN CHERRY AVE AND HEMLOCK ON FOOTHILL BLVD*

*TRAVELING FROM LOS ANGELES*


_TAKE 10 FREEWAY EAST_
_TO 15 FREEWAY NORTH_
_EXIT FOOTHILLBLVD GO RIGHT_
_RENEES WILL BE ON YOUR LEFT HAND SIDE_
*TRAVELING FROM SAN BERNARDINO*


_TAKE 10 FREEWAY WEST_
_TO 15 FREEWAY NORTH_
_EXIT FOOTHILL BLVD GO RIGHT_
_RENEES WILL BE ON YOUR LEFT HAND SIDE._
*TRAVELING FROM PASADENA*


TAKE 210 EAST
EXIT CHERRY GO RIGHT
TURN LEFT ON FOOTHILL
RENEES WILL BE ON YOUR LEFT HAND SIDE
*TRAVELING FROM SANBERNARDINO *


TAKE 210 WEST
EXIT CITRUS GO LEFT
MAKE A RIGHT ON FOOTHILL
RENEES WILL BE ON YOUR RIGHT HAND SIDE.


----------



## FINR'N'BLU

TO THE TOP


----------



## OKJessie




----------



## Bird

SOLO-STYLE said:


>


TTT


----------



## 81cutty'elite'




----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

FINR'N'BLU said:


> TO THE TOP!!
> View attachment 437958
> View attachment 437953


#1 FINR 'N' BLUE 



Lolophill13 said:


> View attachment 437964


#2 LOLOPHIL13



UNIQUES said:


> View attachment 364642


#3 UNIQUES



FoolishinVegas said:


>


#4 FOOLISHIN VEGAS


65chevyridah said:


>


#5 65chevyridah



El Aztec Pride said:


>


#6 EL AZTEC PRIDE 



johnnyc626 said:


> View attachment 438167


#7 JOHNNYC626



EVILRIDER said:


> View attachment 438425
> 
> TTT


#8 EVILRIDER 



81cutty'elite' said:


> View attachment 439427


#9 81cutty'elite




ONE MORE FOR THE RAFFLE. ONLY ONE SCREEN NAME PER ENTRY SORRY GOOD LUCK TO ALL THANK YOU TRAFFIC CAR CLUB


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

HERE ARE SOME BOARDS MY DAD MADE FOR TOGETHER CAR CLUB


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

TTT


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

Mr. Grizzly said:


> View attachment 439514
> TTT


#10 Mr. Grizzly


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

congratulations #2 lolophil13 thanks for your support latins finest


----------



## LOUIE A 62

67 B-WINE DESTINY said:


> HERE ARE SOME BOARDS MY DAD MADE FOR TOGETHER CAR CLUB


YOUR GETTING DOWN MARK THATS A NICE ASS BOARD.:thumbsup:


----------



## INKEDUP

67 B-WINE DESTINY said:


> congratulations #2 lolophil13 thanks for your support latins finest


LUCKY!!!!...CONGRATS!!:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj




----------



## mrsdirtyred

do we have to register 4 this show if so let me no thanks jusdipn cc will be there


----------



## King61

mrsdirtyred said:


> do we have to register 4 this show if so let me no thanks jusdipn cc will be there


register the morning of the show i believe ma'am, thank you for your support MRSDIRTYRED & JUSDIPN2 :thumbsup:


----------



## sp00kyi3

TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

67 B-WINE DESTINY;15178876
said:


> HERE ARE SOME BOARDS MY DAD MADE FOR TOGETHER CAR CLUB
> LOOKING GOOD MARK :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICA

ORALE LOS VEMOS MEXHIKAS


----------



## djmikethecholodj

And who is this little missy?


----------



## OMAR TRECE

*
VALLE DE COACHELLA WILL BE THERE !

​ONE OF THE GREATEST SHOW'S IN SOTHERN CALIFAS!
*


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

FINR'N'BLU said:


> TO THE TOP


THANKS FOR THE BUMP CHICO



SOLO-STYLE said:


>


THANKS FOR THE BUMP OUR STYLE 



Bird said:


> TTT


:thumbsup:



King61 said:


> register the morning of the show i believe ma'am, thank you for your support MRSDIRTYRED & JUSDIPN2 :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:




sp00kyi3 said:


> TTT


THANKS FOR THE BUMP OL SKOOL WAYZ



RUSTY 36 said:


> :thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!





MEXICA said:


> ORALE LOS VEMOS MEXHIKAS


THANKS FOR THE BUMP NOAH 



OMAR TRECE said:


> *
> VALLE DE COACHELLA WILL BE THERE !
> 
> ​ONE OF THE GREATEST SHOW'S IN SOTHERN CALIFAS!
> *


THANKS OMAR STREET KINGS IN THE HOUSE


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

OUR NEXT RAFFLE WILL BE 2 18 PACKS OF MILLER GENUINE DRAFT DONATED BY LOUIE ALBA V.P. 

THE NEXT 10 PEOPLE TO POST A PICTURE OF THEIR CLUB SHIRT WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN THERE WILL BE 2 WINNERS. WE WILL DRAW 2 NUMBERS OUT OF THE 10


----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## El Aztec Pride

67 B-WINE DESTINY said:


> HERE ARE SOME BOARDS MY DAD MADE FOR TOGETHER CAR CLUB


 :worship:


----------



## rightwire

:thumbsup:


----------



## rolldawg213

:biggrin:


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE

:wave:


----------



## 909 Bumpercheck

Are u guys having a hop? And what time


----------



## supreme82




----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

El Aztec Pride said:


>


#1 ADAM NICE LOOKING SHIRTS GOOD LUCK



El Aztec Pride said:


> :worship:


:wave:



rightwire said:


> :thumbsup:


THANKS FOR THE BUMP 



rolldawg213 said:


> :biggrin:


#2rolldawg213 GOOD LUCK



LA AZTEC PRIDE said:


> :wave:


#3 SHIRT ON YOUR AVATAR LA AZTEC PRIDE GOOD LUCK



909 Bumpercheck said:


> Are u guys having a hop? And what time


ITS AN EXHIBITION ITS $200 PEOPLES CHOICE HOPPING STARTS MAYBE 1:30 P.M. 




supreme82 said:


> View attachment 440111


#4 supreme82 GOOD LUCK


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

6 MORE TO GO LETS GET ANOTHER RAFFLE GOING RIGHT AWAY


----------



## ElProfeJose

APOCO SI HOMITOOOOOOO




OMAR TRECE said:


> *
> VALLE DE COACHELLA WILL BE THERE !
> 
> ​ONE OF THE GREATEST SHOW'S IN SOTHERN CALIFAS!
> *


----------



## ElProfeJose

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> OUR NEXT RAFFLE WILL BE 2 18 PACKS OF MILLER GENUINE DRAFT DONATED BY LOUIE ALBA V.P.
> 
> 
> THE NEXT 10 PEOPLE TO POST A PICTURE OF THEIR CLUB SHIRT WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN THERE WILL BE 2 WINNERS. WE WILL DRAW 2 NUMBERS OUT OF THE 10


----------



## ElProfeJose

ON BEHALF OF THE ENTIRE LATINS FINEST FAMILY I WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO THE GRAND OPENING AND FIRST OFFICIAL LATINS FINEST CRUISE NIGHT. GOING DOWN FEBUARY 25TH 2012 AT RICHIES KITCHEN IN MORENO VALLEY. 10% OFF All food 50/50 raffle DJ live entertainment, jumper for the kids. 23750 Alessandro Blvd Moreno Valley ca 92553 heacock and alessandro are the cross streets. starts from 4 till we all go home. Bring the entire family and the rides for a evening of fun.....and of course its $FREE$ no admission or cover charge
FEBUARY 25[SUP]TH 2012








[/SUP]


----------



## mrsdirtyred

King61 said:


> register the morning of the show i believe ma'am, thank you for your support MRSDIRTYRED & JUSDIPN2 :thumbsup:


thanks 4 the info ill still have to get in touch with jessie is he still from your club and this is keon from jusdipn


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What's up primo can't wait for this show its going to be off the hook TTMFT for Traffic CC LATINS FINEST CC/BC WE'LL BE the house


----------



## ElProfeJose

THATS WHATS UP!!!!!!


Mr. Grizzly said:


> What's up primo can't wait for this show its going to be off the hook TTMFT for Traffic CC LATINS FINEST CC/BC WE'LL BE the house


----------



## johnnyc626




----------



## Lolophill13

67 B-WINE DESTINY said:


> congratulations #2 lolophil13 thanks for your support latins finest


Right on thanks Traffic


----------



## Bird

Lolophill13 said:


> Right on thanks Traffic


TTT


----------



## aztec1

Big what's up to the traffic family... Hope everybodys gettin ready for this show... This is the way to start off the yr .. TTT....


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

ElProfeJose said:


>


#5ElProfeJose GOOD LUCK



ElProfeJose said:


> ON BEHALF OF THE ENTIRE LATINS FINEST FAMILY I WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO THE GRAND OPENING AND FIRST OFFICIAL LATINS FINEST CRUISE NIGHT. GOING DOWN FEBUARY 25TH 2012 AT RICHIES KITCHEN IN MORENO VALLEY. 10% OFF All food 50/50 raffle DJ live entertainment, jumper for the kids.23750 Alessandro Blvd Moreno Valley ca 92553 heacock and alessandro are the cross streets. starts from 4 till we all go home. Bring the entire family and the rides for a evening of fun.....and of course its $FREE$ no admission or cover charge
> FEBUARY 25[SUP]TH 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/SUP]


:thumbsup:



johnnyc626 said:


> View attachment 440193


#6johnnyc626 GOOD LUCK



Lolophill13 said:


> Right on thanks Traffic


YOUR WELCOME LOLOPHIL13 PM MY DAD THE INFORMATION YOU WANT ON YOUR SIGN BOARD 




Bird said:


> TTT


:thumbsup:



aztec1 said:


> Big what's up to the traffic family... Hope everybodys gettin ready for this show... This is the way to start off the yr .. TTT....


THANKS AZTEC IMAGE SEE YOU GUYS AT YOUR SHOW TOO :thumbsup:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

THE FINISHED SIGN BOARDS BY MY DAD AND MIKE TIPPETTS


----------



## King61

67 B-WINE DESTINY said:


> THE FINISHED SIGN BOARDS BY MY DAD AND MIKE TIPPETTS


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13

:thumbsup:


----------



## FoolishinVegas

67 B-WINE DESTINY said:


> THE FINISHED SIGN BOARDS BY MY DAD AND MIKE TIPPETTS


Those signs are bad-azz!! .. Was really hoping to win this raffle. So how much would one of them go for ..??!!!


----------



## 1SEXY80

Lets Do This Thing...


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

~ TO ~ THE ~ TOP ~


----------



## StatikImage

Were is it iam trying to find the flyer but I can't find it


----------



## ElProfeJose

bump!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

ttt


StatikImage said:


> Were is it iam tryi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ng to find the flyer but I can't find it


----------



## ElProfeJose




----------



## 65ragrider

WILL BE THERE


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TTTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> OUR NEXT RAFFLE WILL BE 2 18 PACKS OF MILLER GENUINE DRAFT DONATED BY LOUIE ALBA V.P.
> 
> THE NEXT 10 PEOPLE TO POST A PICTURE OF THEIR CLUB SHIRT WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN THERE WILL BE 2 WINNERS. WE WILL DRAW 2 NUMBERS OUT OF THE 10


4 more to go. lets get some club colors on here. thanks TRAFFIC CC


----------



## Bird

ElProfeJose said:


>


TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT 4 the homie!!!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

King61 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


:thumbsup:



Lolophill13 said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:



FoolishinVegas said:


> Those signs are bad-azz!! .. Was really hoping to win this raffle. So how much would one of them go for ..??!!!


THANKS UCE THEY WERE $200 EACH


1SEXY80 said:


> Lets Do This Thing...


THANKS FOR THE BUMP CARNALES UNIDOS



JUST CLOWNING 1965 said:


> ~ TO ~ THE ~ TOP ~


THANKS FOR THE BUMP RUBEN STYLISTICS IE



StatikImage said:


> Were is it iam trying to find the flyer but I can't find it






ElProfeJose said:


> bump!!!


:thumbsup:



ElProfeJose said:


>


THANKS FOR BRINGING IT BACK TO THE TOP LATINS FINEST



65ragrider said:


> WILL BE THERE


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT GOODTIMES



BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> TTTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## choco74

Memories oc will be there yeaaa


----------



## Lolophill13

:thumbsup:


----------



## LOUIE A 62

T T T


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS

T T T


----------



## OKJessie

Flying out on the 17th & will be their with my club brothers to show support for the big Traffic show!! :thumbsup:


----------



## cherry 64

SOLO-STYLE said:


> Flying out on the 17th & will be their with my club brothers to show support for the big Traffic show!! :thumbsup:


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT CARNAL,SEE YOU THERE


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FoolishinVegas

TTT!


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump.


----------



## angelisticsola5960

SOLO-STYLE said:


> Flying out on the 17th & will be their with my club brothers to show support for the big Traffic show!! :thumbsup:


Can't wait to kick it with u again Jesse. Had a good time with u and the rest of ur members when I showed my 60 out in Dallas last year. 
See u there carnal.


----------



## angelisticsola5960

TTMFT for Traffic C.C. 
Can't wait. It's gonna be a hell of a show.


----------



## ElProfeJose

Today. Come thru and chill with LATINS finest.


----------



## rd62rdstr

Sophisticated Few CC will be there!!


----------



## OKJessie

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Can't wait to kick it with u again Jesse. Had a good time with u and the rest of ur members when I showed my 60 out in Dallas last year.
> See u there carnal.


Right on brother :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:machinegun:


----------



## DriveBye213

:thumbsup::roflmao:


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

choco74 said:


> Memories oc will be there yeaaa


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT MEMORIES C.C.



Lolophill13 said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:



LOUIE A 62 said:


> T T T


:thumbsup:



909 MAJESTICS said:


> T T T


THANKS FOR THE BUMP MARIO 


SOLO-STYLE said:


> Flying out on the 17th & will be their with my club brothers to show support for the big Traffic show!! :thumbsup:


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT OUR STYLE 



cherry 64 said:


> THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT CARNAL,SEE YOU THERE


:thumbsup:



Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 441489
> TTT!!!!!!!!!!!


THANKS FOR THE BUMP LATIN LUXURY



FoolishinVegas said:


> TTT!


THANKS FOR THE BUMP UCE SEE YOU IN A FEW WEEKS BROTHER 



ElProfeJose said:


> Bump.


THANKS FOR THE BUMP LATIN'S FINEST



angelisticsola5960 said:


> TTMFT for Traffic C.C.
> Can't wait. It's gonna be a hell of a show.


THANKS FOR THE BUMP ANGEL STYLISTICS IN THE HOUSE. YOUR RIDE LOOKING GOOD CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR STREETLOW SPREAD AND FRONT PAGE SEE YOU IN A FEW BROTHER 



ElProfeJose said:


> Today. Come thru and chill with LATINS finest.


GREAT TURN OUT HAD A GOOD TIME LATIN'S FINEST 



rd62rdstr said:


> Sophisticated Few CC will be there!!


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT Sophisticated Few CC



SOLO-STYLE said:


> Right on brother :thumbsup:


:wave:



DriveBye213 said:


> :thumbsup::roflmao:


:thumbsup:



Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 442218
> TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


LOOKING GOOD LATIN LUXURY


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :machinegun:
> GREAT PIC :fool2:


----------



## mr.widow-maker




----------



## charlieshowtime

​will be there


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

mr.widow-maker said:


> View attachment 442255
> View attachment 442256
> View attachment 442257
> View attachment 442258
> View attachment 442259
> View attachment 442260


GREAT PICS THANKS:thumbsup:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

charlieshowtime said:


> ​will be there
> View attachment 442335
> 
> THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT SHOWTIME C.C. & B.C.


----------



## Amahury760

Bump. TTT. MemberS only cc San Diego will be in the house.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

mr.widow-maker said:


> View attachment 442255
> View attachment 442256
> View attachment 442257
> View attachment 442258
> View attachment 442259
> View attachment 442260
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERES THE BOARD FOR LOLOPHIL13 TAPOUT BIKE HOPE HE LIKES IT NOW OFF TO MIKE TIPPETTS FOR LETTERING


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Amahury760 said:


> Bump. TTT. MemberS only cc San Diego will be in the house.


THANKS FOR THE BUMP AND SUPPORT MEMBERS ONLY C.C. IN THE HOUSE:wave:


----------



## charlieshowtime

67 B-WINE DESTINY said:


> charlieshowtime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​will be there
> View attachment 442335
> 
> THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT SHOWTIME C.C. & B.C.
> 
> 
> 
> welcome
Click to expand...


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THANKS FOR THE BUMP AND SUPPORT MEMBERS ONLY C.C. IN THE HOUSE:wave:


First Big show of the year just a couple weeks away.. Looking forward to this one and starting the season off Right


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Bird said:


> First Big show of the year just a couple weeks away.. Looking forward to this one and starting the season off Right


Now we will have some good judging thanks to Sic Productions thanks Bird


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> OUR NEXT RAFFLE WILL BE 2 18 PACKS OF MILLER GENUINE DRAFT DONATED BY LOUIE ALBA V.P.
> 
> THE NEXT 10 PEOPLE TO POST A PICTURE OF THEIR CLUB SHIRT WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN THERE WILL BE 2 WINNERS. WE WILL DRAW 2 NUMBERS OUT OF THE 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 MORE TO GO LETS GET THIS RAFFLE DONE THERE WILL BE 2 WINNERS THANKS FROM TRAFFIC


----------



## Bird

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> Now we will have some good judging thanks to Sic Productions thanks Bird


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

ANOTHER SIGN BOARD FOR THE SHOW


----------



## King61

6ix5iveIMP said:


> TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup:


thats a badass pic


----------



## ElProfeJose

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> ANOTHER SIGN BOARD FOR THE SHOW


Wow that looks awesome.


----------



## ElProfeJose

Come on guys lets do this. TTT. 


TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OUR NEXT RAFFLE WILL BE 2 18 PACKS OF MILLER GENUINE DRAFT DONATED BY LOUIE ALBA V.P.
> 
> THE NEXT 10 PEOPLE TO POST A PICTURE OF THEIR CLUB SHIRT WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN THERE WILL BE 2 WINNERS. WE WILL DRAW 2 NUMBERS OUT OF THE 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 MORE TO GO LETS GET THIS RAFFLE DONE THERE WILL BE 2 WINNERS THANKS FROM TRAFFIC
Click to expand...


----------



## LOUIE A 62

T T T


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13

TTT


----------



## 81cutty'elite'




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Lolophill13 said:


> TTT


:thumbsup:



81cutty'elite' said:


> View attachment 443184




















#7 thanks albert good luck


----------



## d1ulove2h8

will this count as my shirt??? lol


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

d1ulove2h8 said:


> View attachment 443207
> 
> 
> 
> will this count as my shirt??? lol


Hell yea Victor #8 Good luck. haven't seen you on here for a while. gotta give it to you your pretty creative:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

~ TO ~ THE ~ TOP ~


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

[
nice

UOTE=d1ulove2h8;15213394]
View attachment 443207



hahaha!!! Good One Bro!!!!



will this count as my shirt??? lol[/QUOTE]


----------



## d1ulove2h8

I been busy moving n stuff like dat. Didnt have no internet access. But now im back n gonna take over this raffle again. Lol. And when i win this beer plus the party ball i already won on here means im gonna be a very happy camper. 








P.s. Does miller taste good???? I normally drink mexican beers or bud light. But hey the best beer out there is a free beer. Lol


----------



## d1ulove2h8

Hey jr da negotiation still on????







81cutty'elite' said:


> [
> nice
> 
> UOTE=d1ulove2h8;15213394]
> View attachment 443207
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha!!! Good One Bro!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> will this count as my shirt??? lol


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Lolophill13

TTT


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52

Bird said:


> First Big show of the year just a couple weeks away.. Looking forward to this one and starting the season off Right


YEAH THAT'S RIGHT !! WHAT UP BIG BIRD !! TTT FOR THE HOMIE MARK AND TRAFFIC C.C!!! SEE YOU GUYS SOON !!:thumbsup:


----------



## Vm0m0

*wut up big mark...*


----------



## ElProfeJose

Lol. Free beer huh. Lol. 



d1ulove2h8 said:


> I been busy moving n stuff like dat. Didnt have no internet access. But now im back n gonna take over this raffle again. Lol. And when i win this beer plus the party ball i already won on here means im gonna be a very happy camper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.s. Does miller taste good???? I normally drink mexican beers or bud light. But hey the best beer out there is a free beer. Lol


----------



## ElProfeJose

Lolophill13 said:


> TTT


Post a pictur player.


----------



## 87euro

Bump!!!!! Ttt from GOODTIMES.CC


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> ANOTHER SIGN BOARD FOR THE SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE SIGHN BOARD  LOOKS GOOD MARK :thumbsup:


----------



## hcat54

TTT for TRAFFIC!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

JUST CLOWNING 1965 said:


> ~ TO ~ THE ~ TOP ~


thanks for the bump ruben STYLISTICS IN THE HOUSE


81cutty'elite' said:


> [:thumbsup:niceUOTE=d1ulove2h8;15213394]
> View attachment 443207
> hahaha!!! Good One Bro!!!!will this count as my shirt??? lol


[/QUOTE]


d1ulove2h8 said:


> I been busy moving n stuff like dat. Didnt have no internet access. But now im back n gonna take over this raffle again. Lol. And when i win this beer plus the party ball i already won on here means im gonna be a very happy camper. :thumbsup.s. Does miller taste good???? I normally drink mexican beers or bud light. But hey the best beer out there is a free beer. Lol


:thumbsup:


Lolophill13 said:


> TTT





SIMPLE GREEN 52 said:


> YEAH THAT'S RIGHT !! WHAT UP BIG BIRD !! TTT FOR THE HOMIE MARK AND TRAFFIC C.C!!! SEE YOU GUYS SOON !!:thumbsup:


thanks for the bump louie & SOUTHERN ROYALTY IN THE HOUSE


Vm0m0 said:


> *wut up big mark...*


GETTING READY FOR THE SHOW. HOW YOU DOING DANNY VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE SEE YOU IN A FEW WEEKS 


ElProfeJose said:


> Lol. Free beer huh. Lol.


:yes:


ElProfeJose said:


> Post a pictur player.


LATIN'S FINEST IN THE HOUSE 


87euro said:


> Bump!!!!! Ttt from GOODTIMES.CC


THANKS FOR THE BUMP GOOD TIMES IN THE HOUSE 


6ix5iveIMP said:


> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ANOTHER SIGN BOARD FOR THE SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE SIGHN BOARD  LOOKS GOOD MARK :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS COLD BLOODED T65
> 
> 
> hcat54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> TTT for TRAFFIC!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS FOR THE BUMP CALIRIDERS IN THE HOUSE THANKS HECTOR
Click to expand...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

81cutty'elite' said:


> View attachment 443184

















ELITE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

d1ulove2h8 said:


> Hey jr da negotiation still on????


[/QUOTE]

Yezir!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## BIGGRUBE

*SHOWTIME C.C. WILL BE THERE!!*


----------



## Sporty67

Ttt


----------



## onestopcaraudio

818 WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT. :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:





~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


:thumbsup:



BIGGRUBE said:


> *SHOWTIME C.C. WILL BE THERE!!*


THANKS SHOWTIME FOR THE SUPPORT IN THE HOUSE TTT SHOWTIME



Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


THANKS FOR THE BUMP ONTARIO CLASSICS IN THE HOUSE 


onestopcaraudio said:


> 818 WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT. :thumbsup:


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT onestopcaraudio 818 IN THE HOUSE


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

THANKS FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT FROM TRAFFIC CAR CLUB


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

supreme82 said:


> View attachment 440111


CONGRATULATIONS 18 PACK MILLERS DRAFT 




johnnyc626 said:


> View attachment 440193


CONGRATULATIONS 18 PACK MILLERS DRAFT


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

Dang!! I can never win anything. Lol


----------



## johnnyc626

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS 18 PACK MILLERS DRAFT
> 
> 
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS 18 PACK MILLERS DRAFT


WHATS UP MARK....TTT FOR TRAFFIC C.C. :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

LATINS FINEST BIKE CLUB will behaving a carwash on march 3 at RITCHIES KITCHEN 23750 Alessandro Blvd Moreno Valley ca 92553 heacock and alessandro are the cross streets. We are trying to raise enough money so we can invest in getting plaques for the kids to put on the bikes. so bring all your DIRTY RIDES OUT and get them washed yup shinging so u can be lookin fresh flyin down the road.TIMES ARE FROM 8 AM TO 1 PM.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OKJessie

Goin up :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

There's gonna be alot of Traffic at the Traffic show. Be part of it!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST BIKE CLUB will behaving a carwash on march 3 at RITCHIES KITCHEN 23750 Alessandro Blvd Moreno Valley ca 92553 heacock and alessandro are the cross streets. We are trying to raise enough money so we can invest in getting plaques for the kids to put on the bikes. so bring all your DIRTY RIDES OUT and get them washed yup shinging so u can be lookin fresh flyin down the road.TIMES ARE FROM 8 AM TO 1 PM.:thumbsup::thumbsup:​LATINS FINEST BC
































































​


----------



## djmikethecholodj

mr. widow maker, don't you gotta go to school or something?:bowrofl:


----------



## dreamer1

He goes to school just to eat n check out the hynas........


----------



## CPT BOY

The Imperials will be there:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

SOLO-STYLE said:


> Goin up :thumbsup:


THANKS OUR STYLE FOR THE BUMP 



djmikethecholodj said:


> There's gonna be alot of Traffic at the Traffic show. Be part of it!!!!


:thumbsup:



mr.widow-maker said:


> LATINS FINEST BIKE CLUB will behaving a carwash on march 3 at RITCHIES KITCHEN 23750 Alessandro Blvd Moreno Valley ca 92553 heacock and alessandro are the cross streets. We are trying to raise enough money so we can invest in getting plaques for the kids to put on the bikes. so bring all your DIRTY RIDES OUT and get them washed yup shinging so u can be lookin fresh flyin down the road.TIMES ARE FROM 8 AM TO 1 PM.:thumbsup::thumbsup:​LATINS FINEST BC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


TTT FOR LATIN'S FINEST 



CPT BOY said:


> The Imperials will be there:thumbsup:


THANKS IMPERIALS FOR YOUR SUPPORT IMPERIALS IN THE HOUSE 



RUSTY 36 said:


> :thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


THANKS FOR THE BUMP RUSTY AND FIRME CLASSICS


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

OUR NEXT RAFFLE WILL BE A SET OF WINDOW CRANKS SPONSORED BY CFR 

NEXT 5 PEOPLE TO POST A PICTURE OF WHAT THEY WANT TO PUT THESE ON WILL BE ENTERED IN THE RAFFLE


----------



## supreme82

whats up Mark. thanks for the prize. ill put them to good use.:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

supreme82 said:


> whats up Mark. thanks for the prize. ill put them to good use.:thumbsup:


YOUR WELCOME BRO THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT CONTAGIOUS CC:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

WE WILL BE RAFFLING THESE 13X7 RIMS AT THE SHOW SPONSORED BY GALAXY WIRE WHEEL A SPECIAL TO THANKS GUSTAVO:thumbsup:


----------



## d1ulove2h8

this is wut i want to put them on..... after i win this raffle i will look for the car, restore it, get it done up and then i will install my new window cranks on it... lol...

so help me get my restoration started mark.... lmaooooo


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> OUR NEXT RAFFLE WILL BE A SET OF WINDOW CRANKS SPONSORED BY CFR
> 
> NEXT 5 PEOPLE TO POST A PICTURE OF WHAT THEY WANT TO PUT THESE ON WILL BE ENTERED IN THE RAFFLE







d1ulove2h8 said:


> View attachment 444275
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is wut i want to put them on..... after i win this raffle i will look for the car, restore it, get it done up and then i will install my new window cranks on it... lol...
> 
> so help me get my restoration started mark.... lmaooooo


#1 VICTOR GOOD LUCK BRO. I'D LIKE TO HAVE ONE OF THOSE TOO


4 MORE ENTRIES TO GO. THEY'RE LIKE $60 VALUE EVEN IF YOU DON'T USE THEM FOR YOURSELF YOU CAN ALWAYS GIVE THEM AWAY


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## JDIECAST

*TRAFFIC CAR SHOW*

UNIQUE DIECAST IN THE HOUSE TO SHOW SUPPORT FOR TRAFFIC CAR CLUB BEEN THERE PAST 5YEARS ALWAYS A GREAT SHOW:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :thumbsup:


thanks for the bump latin luxury :thumbsup:



JDIECAST said:


> UNIQUE DIECAST IN THE HOUSE TO SHOW SUPPORT FOR TRAFFIC CAR CLUB BEEN THERE PAST 5YEARS ALWAYS A GREAT SHOW:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


This will be the 6th year james has been with us always bringing the good stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose

I would enter but dont have anything to put them on sorry



TRAFFIC 58 said:


> #1 VICTOR GOOD LUCK BRO. I'D LIKE TO HAVE ONE OF THOSE TOO
> 
> 
> 4 MORE ENTRIES TO GO. THEY'RE LIKE $60 VALUE EVEN IF YOU DON'T USE THEM FOR YOURSELF YOU CAN ALWAYS GIVE THEM AWAY


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

THE NEXT 15 PEOPLE TO BUMP THIS PAGE WILL BE ENTERED THESE T-SHIRTS. SPONSORED BY G2 GRAPHICS 
















XL








2X


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

:banghead:


----------



## sinisster65

BUMP :thumbsup:


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS

how do i enter i want in:thumbsup:


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS

on this:cheesy:


TRAFFIC 58 said:


> OUR NEXT RAFFLE WILL BE A SET OF WINDOW CRANKS SPONSORED BY CFR
> 
> NEXT 5 PEOPLE TO POST A PICTURE OF WHAT THEY WANT TO PUT THESE ON WILL BE ENTERED IN THE RAFFLE


----------



## FoolishinVegas

67 B-WINE DESTINY said:


> THE NEXT 15 PEOPLE TO BUMP THIS PAGE WILL BE ENTERED THESE T-SHIRTS. SPONSORED BY G2 GRAPHICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2X


TTT !


----------



## tdaddysd

67 B-WINE DESTINY said:


> THE NEXT 15 PEOPLE TO BUMP THIS PAGE WILL BE ENTERED THESE T-SHIRTS. SPONSORED BY G2 GRAPHICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2X



*bump...*


----------



## UNIQUES

UNIQUES said:


> I would put them on this


----------



## d1ulove2h8

BUMP!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxx47helmet

67 B-WINE DESTINY said:


> THE NEXT 15 PEOPLE TO BUMP THIS PAGE WILL BE ENTERED THESE T-SHIRTS. SPONSORED BY G2 GRAPHICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2X[/QUOTE
> 
> Big bump for the TRAFFIC HOMIES


----------



## rolldawg213

*TTT*:thumbsup:


----------



## rolldawg213

on this:biggrin:


----------



## ElProfeJose

tdaddysd said:


> *bump...*


Bump to the top!!!


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Bump TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka

I would put them on this!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj

it's coming..........the dance-off competition that every kid in the Lowrider community is talking about. Dads, get your kids ready!!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:thumbsup:I CANT WAIT!!! :boink:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup:I CANT WAIT!!! :boink:



I got that Justin Bieber music ready for you Adam, my brother.


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE

djmikethecholodj said:


> I got that Justin Bieber music ready for you Adam, my brother.


 :rofl:


----------



## ElProfeJose

Richiecool69elka said:


> I would put them on this!!!!
> View attachment 444790


That's a badddd azzzzz whipppppp


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM

BUMP CANT WAIT FOR THIS SHOW T.T.T


----------



## FINR'N'BLU

TO THE TOP !!!!!!


----------



## FINR'N'BLU

BUMP BUMP BUMP!!!


----------



## BLVD74

:wave:


----------



## 1SEXY80

:run:Almost show time...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> View attachment 444679
> on this:cheesy:


#2 PAPA_SNOPS good luck thanks for posting


UNIQUES said:


> UNIQUES said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would put them on this
> 
> 
> 
> #3 UNIQUES THANKS FOR POSTING. GOOD LUCK
> 
> 
> ;rolldawg21315226761 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on this:biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> #4 THANKS FOR POSTING rolldawg213 GOOD LUCK
> 
> 
> Richiecool69elka said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would put them on this!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Richiecool69elka said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 444790
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> #5 THANKS FOR POSTING Richiecool69elka GOOD LUCK
Click to expand...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

67 B-WINE DESTINY said:


> THE NEXT 15 PEOPLE TO BUMP THIS PAGE WILL BE ENTERED THESE T-SHIRTS. SPONSORED BY G2 GRAPHICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2X





sinisster65 said:


> BUMP :thumbsup:


#1 



PAPA_SNOPS said:


> how do i enter i want in:thumbsup:


#2



FoolishinVegas said:


> TTT !


#3



tdaddysd said:


> *bump...*


#4



UNIQUES said:


> UNIQUES said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would put them on this
> 
> 
> 
> #5
> 
> 
> 
> d1ulove2h8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> BUMP!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> #6
> 
> 
> 
> 47helmet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 67 B-WINE DESTINY said:
> 
> 
> 
> THE NEXT 15 PEOPLE TO BUMP THIS PAGE WILL BE ENTERED THESE T-SHIRTS. SPONSORED BY G2 GRAPHICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2X[/QUOTE
> 
> Big bump for the TRAFFIC HOMIES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> #7
> 
> 
> 
> rolldawg213 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *TTT*:thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> #8
> 
> 
> 
> ElProfeJose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bump to the top!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> #9
> 
> 
> 
> Richiecool69elka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bump TTT :thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> #10
> 
> 
> 
> djmikethecholodj said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's coming..........the dance-off competition that every kid in the Lowrider community is talking about. Dads, get your kids ready!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> #11
> 
> 
> 
> El Aztec Pride said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:I CANT WAIT!!! :boink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> #12
> 
> 
> 
> LA AZTEC PRIDE said:
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> #13
> 
> 
> 
> 1968IMPALACUSTOM said:
> 
> 
> 
> BUMP CANT WAIT FOR THIS SHOW T.T.T
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> #14
> 
> 
> 
> FINR'N'BLU said:
> 
> 
> 
> TO THE TOP !!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> #15
> 
> 
> THANKS FOR ALL THE BUMPS WE WILL BE PICKING THE WINNER RIGHT NOW GOOD LUCK TO ALL
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> OUR NEXT RAFFLE WILL BE A SET OF WINDOW CRANKS SPONSORED BY CFR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEXT 5 PEOPLE TO POST A PICTURE OF WHAT THEY WANT TO PUT THESE ON WILL BE ENTERED IN THE RAFFLE




THE WINNER IS #4 THANK YOU FOR PARTICIPATING FROM TRAFFIC


----------



## ElProfeJose

That's what I'm talking about pick #9.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

67 B-WINE DESTINY said:


> THE NEXT 15 PEOPLE TO BUMP THIS PAGE WILL BE ENTERED THESE T-SHIRTS. SPONSORED BY G2 GRAPHICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2X



THE WINNER IS #1 THANK YOU FOR YOUR PARTICIPATION FROM TRAFFIC


----------



## ElProfeJose

Come on luck #9. TTT LATINS FINEST.


----------



## ElProfeJose

I guess Better luck next time.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

THE NEXT RAFFLE IS FROM CFR AGAIN, ITS A 15" CHROME AIR FILTER.
THE NEXT 20 BUMPS WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN. ITS OUR WAY OF SAYING THANK YOU TO ALL FOR YOUR SUPPORT. WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK OUR SPONSORSHIP CFR


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

ElProfeJose said:


> I guess Better luck next time.


KEEP ON TRYING ITS ALL ABOUT THE LUCK MAN. THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT LATIN'S FINEST


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

HE WAS AT OUR DANCES IN THE 90S WE ARE PROUD TO PRESENT ROCKY PADILLA AND HIS LIVE RADIO STATION WILL BE ATTENDING OUR SHOW 

http://www.rockypadillamusic.com/
Radio Show : *[URL="http://www.kcaaradio.com/"]www.kcaaradio.com** and 1050 AM, *
*Every Sunday night from 7pm to 9pm*
* "The Thump Records Radio Show" feat. Rocky Padilla*
[/URL]


----------



## ElProfeJose

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> KEEP ON TRYING ITS ALL ABOUT THE LUCK MAN. THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT LATIN'S FINEST


Your welcome. Can't wait for the show. TTT.


----------



## ElProfeJose

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THE NEXT RAFFLE IS FROM CFR AGAIN, ITS A 15" CHROME AIR FILTER.
> THE NEXT 20 BUMPS WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN. ITS OUR WAY OF SAYING THANK YOU TO ALL FOR YOUR SUPPORT. WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK OUR SPONSORSHIP CFR


This is my official bump. TTT.


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

Bump Bump Bumpity Bump!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 65chevyridah

Bump TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

LOWRIDER WEAR WILL BE IN THE HOUSE THEY ARE SPONSORING US TOO WE WILL BE RAFFLING OFF A FEW SHIRTS THEY DONATED LATER 

www.shopLOWRIDER.com


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

ElProfeJose said:


> Your welcome. Can't wait for the show. TTT.


:thumbsup:


----------



## UNIQUES

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose

Let's see if this raffle gets full by tonight.


----------



## hcat54

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THE NEXT RAFFLE IS FROM CFR AGAIN, ITS A 15" CHROME AIR FILTER.THE NEXT 20 BUMPS WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN. ITS OUR WAY OF SAYING THANK YOU TO ALL FOR YOUR SUPPORT. WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK OUR SPONSORSHIP CFR


BUMP!!


----------



## johnnyc626

:rimshot:TTT


----------



## d1ulove2h8

BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP


----------



## Lolophill13

BUMPBUMPBUMPBUMPBUMPBUMP


----------



## RUSTY 36

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## 66 buick

bump


----------



## Richiecool69elka

ElProfeJose said:


> That's a badddd azzzzz whipppppp


Thanks Bro...


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Bump!!!!


----------



## tdaddysd

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THE NEXT RAFFLE IS FROM CFR AGAIN, ITS A 15" CHROME AIR FILTER.
> THE NEXT 20 BUMPS WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN. ITS OUR WAY OF SAYING THANK YOU TO ALL FOR YOUR SUPPORT. WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK OUR SPONSORSHIP CFR


*bump...*


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS

*BUMP!!*


----------



## FoolishinVegas

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THE NEXT RAFFLE IS FROM CFR AGAIN, ITS A 15" CHROME AIR FILTER.
> THE NEXT 20 BUMPS WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN. ITS OUR WAY OF SAYING THANK YOU TO ALL FOR YOUR SUPPORT. WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK OUR SPONSORSHIP CFR


:x:


----------



## Rudey's-mommy

Bump it up


----------



## elay_kidd

OG APPAREL ON LOCK!

www.ogfamily.com


----------



## FINR'N'BLU

BUMP IT UP


----------



## djmikethecholodj

I got something.........the first two people to call me on my phone will win a full set of East Side Story's. They must be claimed by 12pm at the show or they go to the next guy. Hurry up. Winners can not be Trafficers.


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

I mite be to late but iam gunna bump bump! !!!!!!!! Anyway Traffic TTMFT


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Ok, the East Side Story winners are...
1. Phillip- Latins Finest CC (Moreno Valley)
2. Richard _Latins Finest CC (Moreno Valley)

By the way, Richard was screaming I WON I WON like he was on the raidio or something. :bowrofl::bowrofl:


----------



## tdaddysd

djmikethecholodj said:


> Ok, the East Side Story winners are...
> 1. Phillip- Latins Finest CC (Moreno Valley)
> 2. Richard _Latins Finest CC (Moreno Valley)
> 
> By the way, Richard was screaming I WON I WON like he was on the raidio or something. :bowrofl::bowrofl:



:roflmao:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

ElProfeJose said:


> This is my official bump. TTT.


#1


81cutty'elite' said:


> Bump Bump Bumpity Bump!!!!!!!!!


#2


65chevyridah said:


> Bump TTT


#3


UNIQUES said:


> Bump


#4


hcat54 said:


> BUMP!!


#5


johnnyc626 said:


> :rimshot:TTT


#6


d1ulove2h8 said:


> BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP


#7


Lolophill13 said:


> BUMPBUMPBUMPBUMPBUMPBUMP


#8


RUSTY 36 said:


> :thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


#9


66 buick said:


> bump


#10


Richiecool69elka said:


> Bump!!!!


#11


tdaddysd said:


> *bump...*


#12


PAPA_SNOPS said:


> *BUMP!!*


#13


FoolishinVegas said:


> :x:


#14


Rudey's-mommy said:


> Bump it up


#15


FINR'N'BLU said:


> BUMP IT UP


#16


Mr. Grizzly said:


> I mite be to late but iam gunna bump bump! !!!!!!!! Anyway Traffic TTMFT


#173 MORE TO GO GOOD LUCK TO ALL


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

LETS GET THIS GOING THE NEXT ONE IS GOOD FOR 9 PEOPLE TRAFFIC LOVES HOOTERS WE THANK THEM FOR THEIR SPONSORSHIP WE WILL BE DOING THIS RIGHT AFTER 





















THERES A LOT MORE RAFFLES TO GO LETS ALL GET INVOLVED DONT BE SHY


----------



## ElProfeJose

djmikethecholodj said:


> I got something.........the first two people to call me on my phone will win a full set of East Side Story's. They must be claimed by 12pm at the show or they go to the next guy. Hurry up. Winners can not be Trafficers.


Lol. Nice!!!! You know them guys work together.


----------



## sg226

B U M P !!!!


----------



## d1ulove2h8

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> LETS GET THIS GOING THE NEXT ONE IS GOOD FOR 9 PEOPLE TRAFFIC LOVES HOOTERS WE THANK THEM FOR THEIR SPONSORSHIP WE WILL BE DOING THIS RIGHT AFTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THERES A LOT MORE RAFFLES TO GO LETS ALL GET INVOLVED DONT BE SHY










DOES THAT THING SAY 200 WINGS?????? I WANNA WIN THIS. I WANNA WIN THIS. I WANNA WIN THISSSSSSSSS......


----------



## supreme82

*BUMP*


----------



## FINR'N'BLU

BUMP BUMP BUMP !!!!I NEED TO WIN THE HOOTERS GIFT CERTIFICATE !!!!!!!!C'MON HELP A HOMEBOY OUT I'VE ENTERED TO MANY RAFFLES TO NOT WIN ONE!!!LOL


----------



## tdaddysd

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> LETS GET THIS GOING THE NEXT ONE IS GOOD FOR 9 PEOPLE TRAFFIC LOVES HOOTERS WE THANK THEM FOR THEIR SPONSORSHIP WE WILL BE DOING THIS RIGHT AFTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THERES A LOT MORE RAFFLES TO GO LETS ALL GET INVOLVED DONT BE SHY



*bump...*


----------



## ElProfeJose

X2 homie. 



d1ulove2h8 said:


> View attachment 445147
> DOES THAT THING SAY 200 WINGS?????? I WANNA WIN THIS. I WANNA WIN THIS. I WANNA WIN THISSSSSSSSS......


----------



## ElProfeJose

Three more for the other raffle. Come on peeps. Let's go.


----------



## gjbotello

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

ElProfeJose said:


> Lol. Nice!!!! You know them guys work together.


stop hating and Jst play. Home boy lol and I can't wait for the next raffle iam taking all those wing !!!""!"!!! 
Lol am not even going to share with my lady


----------



## rolldawg213

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THE WINNER IS #4 THANK YOU FOR PARTICIPATING FROM TRAFFIC


:run:*I WON*:run::naughty:


----------



## ElProfeJose

Mr. Grizzly said:


> stop hating and Jst play. Home boy lol and I can't wait for the next raffle iam taking all those wing !!!""!"!!!
> Lol am not even going to share with my lady


Lol. Your a fool. Let me show her this post. See what she says. Lol.


----------



## rolldawg213

*BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP*


----------



## ElProfeJose

rolldawg213 said:


> *BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP*


What u win??


----------



## rolldawg213

ElProfeJose said:


> What u win??


the window cranks


----------



## ElProfeJose

rolldawg213 said:


> the window cranks


Nice player.


----------



## sinisster65

Bump time :buttkick:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

sg226 said:


> B U M P !!!!


#18



supreme82 said:


> *BUMP*


#19



gjbotello said:


> :thumbsup:


#20

GOOD LUCK TO ALL STAY TUNED FOR RESULTS


----------



## ElProfeJose

Come on number 1. !!!!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

CONGRATULATIONS #20 YOU WON THE CHROME AIR FILTER FROM CFR


----------



## Lolophill13

ElProfeJose said:


> Come on number 1. !!!!!!


19 short fool


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> LETS GET THIS GOING THE NEXT ONE IS GOOD FOR 9 PEOPLE TRAFFIC LOVES HOOTERS WE THANK THEM FOR THEIR SPONSORSHIP WE WILL BE DOING THIS RIGHT AFTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THERES A LOT MORE RAFFLES TO GO LETS ALL GET INVOLVED DONT BE SHY
> 
> THE NEXT 15 PEOPLE TO POST WHO THEY WILL SHARE THIS WITH WILL BE ENTER THE RAFFLE TO WIN THIS 200 WING PARTY THAT WILL FEED 9 PEEPS. GOOD LUCK TO ALL OF YOU. AND THANKS AGAIN TRAFFIC


----------



## sinisster65

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THE WINNER IS #1 THANK YOU FOR YOUR PARTICIPATION FROM TRAFFIC


Nice :roflmao:


----------



## Lolophill13

With my family :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LETS GET THIS GOING THE NEXT ONE IS GOOD FOR 9 PEOPLE TRAFFIC LOVES HOOTERS WE THANK THEM FOR THEIR SPONSORSHIP WE WILL BE DOING THIS RIGHT AFTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THERES A LOT MORE RAFFLES TO GO LETS ALL GET INVOLVED DONT BE SHY
> 
> THE NEXT 15 PEOPLE TO POST WHO THEY WILL SHARE THIS WITH WILL BE ENTER THE RAFFLE TO WIN THIS 200 WING PARTY THAT WILL FEED 9 PEEPS. GOOD LUCK TO ALL OF YOU. AND THANKS AGAIN TRAFFIC
> 
> 
> 
> With my family:thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Lolophill13 said:


> With my family :thumbsup:


#1 GOOD LUCK LATIN'S FINEST


----------



## sinisster65

Share it with my Style CC family, we could all grub at the next meeting :drama:


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

With all the boys from our LATINS finest family. Boys night out. TTT.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

sinisster65 said:


> Share it with my Style CC family, we could all grub at the next meeting :drama:


#2 GOOD LUCK STYLE


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

ElProfeJose said:


> With all the boys from our LATINS finest family. Boys night out. TTT.


#3 GOOD LUCK LATIN'S FINEST


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 445245
> TTT!!!!!!!!!


WHATS UP BRO JUMP IN EVERYBODY HAS LUCK


----------



## ElProfeJose

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> WHATS UP BRO JUMP IN EVERYBODY HAS LUCK


Except for me. Lol.


----------



## ElProfeJose

Lolophill13 said:


> 19 short fool


Lol.


----------



## ElProfeJose

Lolophill13 said:


> With my family :thumbsup:


You need 2 more chairs Wey. It's for 9.


----------



## Lolophill13

ElProfeJose said:


> You need 2 more chairs Wey. It's for 9.


No wey its called more for me fool


----------



## rolldawg213

with the family and my gente


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Ill be taking me my self and I iam a fool when it comes to wings lol jk take the wife for or anniversary  I hope I win so I don't half to take her to jack in a box and make her pick from the 99cent menu


----------



## ElProfeJose

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Ill be taking me my self and I iam a fool when it comes to wings lol jk take the wife for or anniversary  I hope I win so I don't half to take her to jack in a box and make her pick from the 99cent menu


Lol.


----------



## dreamer1

Share it wit my familia latins finest......I'm sure they can eat


----------



## johnnyc626

*WITH MY REDEMPTION FAMILY...:thumbsup:*


----------



## djmikethecholodj

I like Hooters, the chicken is good too.


----------



## chairmnofthboard

Some pix for a previous show.

IMG_4046 by chairmnofthboard, on Flickr


IMG_4033 by chairmnofthboard, on Flickr


IMG_4134 by chairmnofthboard, on Flickr


IMG_4114 by chairmnofthboard, on Flickr


----------



## djmikethecholodj

johnnyc626 said:


> *WITH MY REDEMPTION FAMILY...:thumbsup:*


Don't forget the "Official" Redemption CC DJ and his family:rant:


----------



## ElProfeJose

dreamer1 said:


> Share it wit my familia latins finest......I'm sure they can eat


You know it player. See you tomorrow I'm gonna stop in before work.


----------



## ElProfeJose

djmikethecholodj said:


> I like Hooters, the chicken is good too.


Funny I was thinking the same thing Mike.


----------



## RIDES3

WITH ME AND MY FAM BAM AND VAGO FAM BAM 2


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS

MY FAMILY:yes:


----------



## FINR'N'BLU

WITH THE TOGETHER CAR CLUB!!!!!!FAM BAM!!DAAM GOTTA WIN AT LEAST ONE HEY MARK HAVE ONE OF THE HOOTER GIRLS DRAW THE # I BET I'LL WIN!!!LOL


----------



## ElProfeJose

Good morning bump.


----------



## El Aztec Pride

djmikethecholodj said:


> I got something.........the first two people to call me on my phone will win a full set of East Side Story's. They must be claimed by 12pm at the show or they go to the next guy. Hurry up. Winners can not be Trafficers.


 :dunno: TEXTS DIDNT COUNT? I TEXTED YOO!! LOL! :rofl:


----------



## FoolishinVegas

.. Share with the Fam !!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup: A 1 WE STAND TALL :nicoderm:


----------



## d1ulove2h8

All u greedy bastards!!!!! 



Ill share with my family ANDDDDD ill take Mark n his family too.


----------



## gjbotello

I'll share with my E St. Cruizer family.


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump.


----------



## Rudey's-mommy

Have you met my hubby? he'll probably eat all 200. LOL (sorry to put u on blast like that babe).... Who am i kidding? I'll be right there next there next to him eating away.  yummy!


----------



## LOUIE A 62

IF iT WASN'T FOR YOU AND YOUR FAMILY MARK!! THIS SHOW WOULDN'T HAPPEN THANKS.


----------



## supreme82

with the CONTAGIOUS CC family


----------



## Latin Luxury

LATIN LUXURY CC BC FAM!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

rolldawg213 said:


> with the family and my gente


#4



Mr. Grizzly said:


> Ill be taking me my self and I iam a fool when it comes to wings lol jk take the wife for or anniversary  I hope I win so I don't half to take her to jack in a box and make her pick from the 99cent menu


#5 thats a good one 


dreamer1 said:


> Share it wit my familia latins finest......I'm sure they can eat


#6



johnnyc626 said:


> *WITH MY REDEMPTION FAMILY...:thumbsup:*


#7



RIDES3 said:


> WITH ME AND MY FAM BAM AND VAGO FAM BAM 2


#8



PAPA_SNOPS said:


> View attachment 445361
> MY FAMILY:yes:


#9



FINR'N'BLU said:


> WITH THE TOGETHER CAR CLUB!!!!!!FAM BAM!!DAAM GOTTA WIN AT LEAST ONE HEY MARK HAVE ONE OF THE HOOTER GIRLS DRAW THE # I BET I'LL WIN!!!LOL


#10



FoolishinVegas said:


> .. Share with the Fam !!


#11



d1ulove2h8 said:


> All u greedy bastards!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ill share with my family ANDDDDD ill take Mark n his family too.


#12 thanks victor but its all fair here lol good luck 



gjbotello said:


> I'll share with my E St. Cruizer family.


#13



Rudey's-mommy said:


> Have you met my hubby? he'll probably eat all 200. LOL (sorry to put u on blast like that babe).... Who am i kidding? I'll be right there next there next to him eating away.  yummy!


#14



supreme82 said:


> View attachment 445521
> 
> with the CONTAGIOUS CC family


#15


Good luck to everyone i wish we had even more of these to give away but we are thankful for what they sponsor us this is worth $150 good luck to the winner and thanks again Hooters Traffic loves you


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

CONGRATULATIONS #5 YOU HAVE WON THE $150 WING PARTY THANKS YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT


----------



## DETONATER

Sup Mark, PM Sent..


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

OUR NEXT RAFFLE IS SPONSORED BY DETONATER MR. FLAKE THE NEXT 10 PEOPLE TO POST WHAT THEY WILL DO WITH THIS. THANKS MARK THIS IS A GREAT RAFFLE GIFT BE SURE TO STOP BY HIS BOOTH AND CHECK OUT HIS AMAZING PRODUCTS 








The value per bundle is $175.00
$75 per pound of Old School Square Chrome
$50.00 Rainbow. 1/2lb
$25.00 per regular color.. X2


----------



## DETONATER

*Much Love & Respect to the TRAFFIC C.C. 
and all the support them...!!!*


----------



## tdaddysd

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> OUR NEXT RAFFLE IS SPONSORED BY DETONATER MR. FLAKE THE NEXT 10 PEOPLE TO POST WHAT THEY WILL DO WITH THIS. THANKS MARK THIS IS A GREAT RAFFLE GIFT BE SURE TO STOP BY HIS BOOTH AND CHECK OUT HIS AMAZING PRODUCTS


*bump...*


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

DETONATER said:


> THANKS AGAIN MARK. A PLEASURE TO HAVE YOU ADDED TO OUR VENUE
> CDC AND TRAFFIC LOVE YOUR FLAKE


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

ALSO PREFORMING ESTILO G WILL BE BACK AGAIN THIS YEAR BE SURE TO STOP BY HIS BOOTH HE WILL BE GIVING STUFF OUT. STOP BY AND SAY HI


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> DETONATER said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS AGAIN MARK. A PLEASURE TO HAVE YOU ADDED TO OUR VENUE :thumbsup:
> X65
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Hell ya Jst made the wife's day lol thanks now I know what iam have after Traffic show bump!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Man what I can do with that flake I would have my primo get down on
some clean ass patterns on my car


----------



## Rudey's-mommy

My baby's bday is coming up in April n its time he gets a new a toy n the prize would come in handy.


----------



## ElProfeJose

Probly have it thrown on my wife's car. Bumble bee. 




TRAFFIC 58 said:


> OUR NEXT RAFFLE IS SPONSORED BY DETONATER MR. FLAKE THE NEXT 10 PEOPLE TO POST WHAT THEY WILL DO WITH THIS. THANKS MARK THIS IS A GREAT RAFFLE GIFT BE SURE TO STOP BY HIS BOOTH AND CHECK OUT HIS AMAZING PRODUCTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The value per bundle is $175.00
> $75 per pound of Old School Square Chrome
> $50.00 Rainbow. 1/2lb
> $25.00 per regular color.. X2


----------



## paul.a

TRAFFIC TO THE TOP!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> OUR NEXT RAFFLE IS SPONSORED BY DETONATER MR. FLAKE THE NEXT 10 PEOPLE TO POST WHAT THEY WILL DO WITH THIS. THANKS MARK THIS IS A GREAT RAFFLE GIFT BE SURE TO STOP BY HIS BOOTH AND CHECK OUT HIS AMAZING PRODUCTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The value per bundle is $175.00
> $75 per pound of Old School Square Chrome
> $50.00 Rainbow. 1/2lb
> $25.00 per regular color.. X2


IT BE REAL NICE TO WIN THIS ONE. FO R MY REGAL! !!


----------



## 73loukat

LOUIE A 62 said:


> IF iT WASN'T FOR YOU AND YOUR FAMILY MARK!! THIS SHOW WOULDN'T HAPPEN THANKS.


 :thumbsup:I agree 100%,I'm impressed on all the hard work your fam puts into this show every yr :yes: Much props on gettin together all the sponsors for this show :h5:as always !!!!


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52

B U M P !!


----------



## RIDES3

I WOULD USE IT ON MY HARLEY


TRAFFIC 58 said:


> OUR NEXT RAFFLE IS SPONSORED BY DETONATER MR. FLAKE THE NEXT 10 PEOPLE TO POST WHAT THEY WILL DO WITH THIS. THANKS MARK THIS IS A GREAT RAFFLE GIFT BE SURE TO STOP BY HIS BOOTH AND CHECK OUT HIS AMAZING PRODUCTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The value per bundle is $175.00
> $75 per pound of Old School Square Chrome
> $50.00 Rainbow. 1/2lb
> $25.00 per regular color.. X2


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS

make a bike for my son wit some flakes bump


----------



## ElProfeJose

ttt


----------



## DETONATER

Good Morning, Off to work! :wave:




TTT!


----------



## FINR'N'BLU

I'LL PUT REAL GOOD USE TO THAT PUT SOME PATTERNS ON THE TOP OF MY RIDE!!!


----------



## gride187

INTRUDERS CC will be ther


----------



## G2G_Al

I would finally get to flake out my 68!!!!


----------



## Richiecool69elka

I would use it to do a Bike for My Daughter.Go Crazy with Patterns.:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

LOUIE A 62 said:


> IF iT WASN'T FOR YOU AND YOUR FAMILY MARK!! THIS SHOW WOULDN'T HAPPEN THANKS.


X65:thumbsup:



73loukat said:


> :thumbsup:I agree 100%,I'm impressed on all the hard work your fam puts into this show every yr :yes: Much props on gettin together all the sponsors for this show :h5:as always !!!!


X65:thumbsup:


A BIG :thumbsup: 2 U MARK & SILVIA,STEVEN,CASANDRA,MARK JR. TEAM WORK ALL FOR 1 & 1 FOR ALL TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## sinisster65

Flake out my roof :thumbsup:


----------



## d1ulove2h8

U already know how i roll with da old skool flake. Ill flake out the next ride even more than i had the yellow roadmaster. Man might even have to flake out da escalade. Lol


----------



## mr.widow-maker

U kow i would flake the hell out of my lowrider bike. TTT


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Man what I can do with that flake I would have my primo get down on
> some clean ass patterns on my car


#1



Rudey's-mommy said:


> My baby's bday is coming up in April n its time he gets a new a toy n the prize would come in handy.


#2



ElProfeJose said:


> Probly have it thrown on my wife's car. Bumble bee.


#3



Lolophill13 said:


> IT BE REAL NICE TO WIN THIS ONE. FO R MY REGAL! !!


#4



RIDES3 said:


> I WOULD USE IT ON MY HARLEY


#5



PAPA_SNOPS said:


> make a bike for my son wit some flakes bump


#6



FINR'N'BLU said:


> I'LL PUT REAL GOOD USE TO THAT PUT SOME PATTERNS ON THE TOP OF MY RIDE!!!


#7



G2G_Al said:


> I would finally get to flake out my 68!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #8
> 
> 
> 
> Richiecool69elka said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would use it to do a Bike for My Daughter.Go Crazy with Patterns.:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> #9
> 
> 
> 
> sinisster65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flake out my roof :thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> #10
> 
> 
> THANKS EVERYONE FOR PARTICIPATION AND ONCE AGAIN THANKS SPARKLE EFX FLAKE GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE FROM TRAFFIC
Click to expand...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

CONGRATULATIONS #7 THANKS YOU FOR YOUR PARTICIPATION FROM TRAFFIC C.C.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Mr. Grizzly said:


> Hell ya Jst made the wife's day lol thanks now I know what iam have after Traffic show bump!!!!!!


THEY HAVE TO BE USED BEFORE THE SHOW OR THE DAY OF THE SHOW 



paul.a said:


> TRAFFIC TO THE TOP!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


:thumbsup:



SIMPLE GREEN 52 said:


> B U M P !!


THANKS FOR THE BUMP 



ElProfeJose said:


> ttt


THANKS FOR THE BUMP 



DETONATER said:


> Good Morning, Off to work! :wave:
> :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT!


:THUMBSUP:



gride187 said:


> INTRUDERS CC will be ther


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT INTRUDERS C.C. 



d1ulove2h8 said:


> U already know how i roll with da old skool flake. Ill flake out the next ride even more than i had the yellow roadmaster. Man might even have to flake out da escalade. Lol


SORRY IT WAS ONLY 10 ENTRIES NEXT ONE COMING UP SOON HEADING OUT TO THE WHITTIER CRUISE 



mr.widow-maker said:


> U kow i would flake the hell out of my lowrider bike. TTT


GET IN THE NEXT ONE SORRY MR. WIDOW-MAKER 


smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> TTT


GOOD SEEING YOU TODAY SMILEY 2 MORE WEEKS JUMP IN THE RAFFLES YOUR ELIGIBLE TO WIN TOO


----------



## King61

LOUIE A 62 said:


> IF iT WASN'T FOR YOU AND YOUR FAMILY MARK!! THIS SHOW WOULDN'T HAPPEN THANKS.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## d1ulove2h8

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS #7 THANKS YOU FOR YOUR PARTICIPATION FROM TRAFFIC C.C.




lol... now he can stop complaining about not winning anything... jk... congrats on da prize, next ones MINE!!!!!!!!


----------



## rolldawg213

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Ttt


----------



## KLASSICK CC

TTT uffin:uffin:uffin:


----------



## Latin Luxury

LATIN LUXURY BC WILL B IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DETONATER

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS #7 THANKS YOU FOR YOUR PARTICIPATION FROM TRAFFIC C.C.


Congrats to the winner!! Trust there will be more!!! Keep a look out here for updates.. :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al

I had to look at the numbers again, I thought I was 7 but I was 8, even got a text I won, then a text saying they were wrong...


----------



## djmikethecholodj

:rimshot:


----------



## FINR'N'BLU

d1ulove2h8 said:


> lol... now he can stop complaining about not winning anything... jk... congrats on da prize, next ones MINE!!!!!!!!


THAT'S RIGHT HOMEBOY !!!!!!!!SEE WHAT A LITTLE COMPLAINING WILL GET YOU!!!LOL J/K GRACIAS MARK!


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Dance off going down.....get ready kids!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

d1ulove2h8 said:


> lol... now he can stop complaining about not winning anything... jk... congrats on da prize, next ones MINE!!!!!!!!


no matter how much somebody complains it don't make their chances better. the more you play the better your chances and luck is everything. there is no funny business. 



rolldawg213 said:


> TTT:thumbsup:


Thanks for the bump



mr.widow-maker said:


> Ttt


Thanks for the bump




KLASSICK CC said:


> TTT uffin:uffin:uffin:


Thanks for the bump



Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 446168
> LATIN LUXURY BC WILL B IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks for the support Latin Luxury 



DETONATER said:


> Congrats to the winner!! Trust there will be more!!! Keep a look out here for updates.. :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:



G2G_Al said:


> I had to look at the numbers again, I thought I was 7 but I was 8, even got a text I won, then a text saying they were wrong...


keep on playing there's more chances for you to win. 



djmikethecholodj said:


> :rimshot:


:thumbsup:



FINR'N'BLU said:


> THAT'S RIGHT HOMEBOY !!!!!!!!SEE WHAT A LITTLE COMPLAINING WILL GET YOU!!!LOL J/K GRACIAS MARK!


It's all about luck chico. Buy a lottery ticket you had it today.



djmikethecholodj said:


> Dance off going down.....get ready kids!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## d1ulove2h8

Theres always excitement during the TRAFFIC raffles. I been participating forthe last few years n its always a blast. Keep it going guys. U guys r going a great job


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

OUR NEXT ONE IS FOR 5 COMBOS THESE HAMBURGERS ARE GREAT. TRAFFIC LOVES FUDDRUCKERS TOO. THE NEXT 15 PEOPLE THAT CAN SAY WHAT THEY LIKE ON THEIR HAMBURGERS WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN. WE THANK THEM FOR THEIR SUPPORT


----------



## tdaddysd

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> OUR NEXT ONE IS FOR 5 COMBOS THESE HAMBURGERS ARE GREAT. TRAFFIC LOVES FUDDRUCKERS TOO. THE NEXT 15 PEOPLE THAT CAN SAY WHAT THEY LIKE ON THEIR HAMBURGERS WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN. WE THANK THEM FOR THEIR SUPPORT



*ketchup,mustard,onions and lettuce.....*


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

tdaddysd said:


> *ketchup,mustard,onions and lettuce.....*


#1 good luck 



COME ON EVERYBODY LETS GET THESE RAFFLES GOING


----------



## RIDES3

JUST ONIONS/MUSTARD


TRAFFIC 58 said:


> OUR NEXT ONE IS FOR 5 COMBOS THESE HAMBURGERS ARE GREAT. TRAFFIC LOVES FUDDRUCKERS TOO. THE NEXT 15 PEOPLE THAT CAN SAY WHAT THEY LIKE ON THEIR HAMBURGERS WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN. WE THANK THEM FOR THEIR SUPPORT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

RIDES3 said:


> JUST ONIONS/MUSTARD


#2 GOOD LUCK


----------



## DETONATER

Ketchup. Mustard. Cheese... tomato. Usa style or og. Tommys chilli cheese style! Woop woop

Fudruckers is the real deal!


----------



## Rudey's-mommy

I like to keep it healthy with sum avocado.... and extra bacon. Lol


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

DETONATER said:


> Ketchup. Mustard. Cheese... tomato. Usa style or og. Tommys chilli cheese style! Woop woop
> 
> Fudruckers is the real deal!


#3 GOOD LUCK. NOW THIS SOUNDS GOOD



Rudey's-mommy said:


> I like to keep it healthy with sum avocado.... and extra bacon. Lol


#4 GOOD LUCK NOW THESE SOUND A LITTLE BETTER CAN'T GO WRONG WITH AVOCADO AND BACON


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

Plain with Cheese !!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

81cutty'elite' said:


> Plain with Cheese !!


#5 GOOD LUCK YOU GOT TO HOOK THESE BAD BOYS UP . YOU GOTTA PUT GRILLRD MUSHROOMS BACON THE WORKS. AND THEIR FRYS ARE BAD!


----------



## Lolophill13

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> OUR NEXT ONE IS FOR 5 COMBOS THESE HAMBURGERS ARE GREAT. TRAFFIC LOVES FUDDRUCKERS TOO. THE NEXT 15 PEOPLE THAT CAN SAY WHAT THEY LIKE ON THEIR HAMBURGERS WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN. WE THANK THEM FOR THEIR SUPPORT


Grilled onions bacon avocado the works with two pattys


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Lolophill13 said:


> Grilled onions bacon avocado the works with two pattys


#6 GOOD LUCK NOW WE'RE TALKING. THIS AINT MCDONALDS. THESE ARE SOME CUSTOM BURGERS:thumbsup:


----------



## 69 impala

T T T for TRAFFIC THE LOYALTY ONE'S WILL BE THERE


----------



## Richiecool69elka

G2G_Al said:


> I had to look at the numbers again, I thought I was 7 but I was 8, even got a text I won, then a text saying they were wrong...


Alright Alright.I already apologized.


----------



## G2G_Al

Mustard, pickles, bacon chesse avacado!!


----------



## G2G_Al

Richiecool69elka said:


> Alright Alright.I already apologized.


You had me jumping up and down on Whittier blvd!! But it's cool.. When I looked at it, it looked like it also!!!


----------



## Richiecool69elka

G2G_Al said:


> You had me jumping up and down on Whittier blvd!! But it's cool.. When I looked at it, it looked like it also!!!


LOL,I see you Parked at Chronies.To Bad it wasnt open.They got some real good Chili Cheese Dogs.


----------



## G2G_Al

Richiecool69elka said:


> LOL,I see you Parked at Chronies.To Bad it wasnt open.They got some real good Chili Cheese Dogs.


Who said they were not open.. Got me a dog and some chilli cheese fries!! Marlene has a fequent buyer card.. We grew up a few blocks from there!!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

69 impala said:


> T T T for TRAFFIC THE LOYALTY ONE'S WILL BE THERE


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT ANGEL & LOYALTY ONE'S



G2G_Al said:


> Mustard, pickles, bacon chesse avacado!!


#7 GOOD LUCK AND THAT'S A GREAT BURGER


----------



## Richiecool69elka

G2G_Al said:


> Who said they were not open.. Got me a dog and some chilli cheese fries!! Marlene has a fequent buyer card.. We grew up a few blocks from there!!!!


Oh My Bad I thought they were Closed on Sunday.They still got good Dogs.


----------



## PATRON GOLD

....gota hit dis "BAD AZZ SHOW" even though hrs. away,, well worth it,,,,got my good neighboor around d block "MONEY GREEN" always hooking me up,, so gota get my crew together and hit this "TRAFFIC" show.........


----------



## DETONATER

hno::run:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

ITS GOING DOWN ON MARCH 18 2012 TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

6ix5iveIMP said:


> TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T
> 
> 
> TRAFFIC TO THE TOP!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## groovin ruben

lettuce and tomatoes and mayo that what I like on my fuddrucker burgers :biggrin:


----------



## d1ulove2h8

Grilled onions. Lettuce. Tomatos. Ketchup. Mustard. Mayo. Pickles. Spread. Peppercinis. Cheese. Bacon. Avocado. And anything else they have there....


Then i wash it down wit a diet coke cause im trying to watch mhy figure


----------



## sinisster65

Cheese, lettuce, mayo, ketchup, avocado, onions, pickles.:drama:


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS

NO Mayo:nono:


----------



## KLASSICK CC

:thumbsup:


----------



## 65chevyridah

Extra cheese, extra bacon


----------



## ElProfeJose

Lettuce tomato ketchup dely mustard pickles and lets get r done.


----------



## lowdude13

t~t~t~ :yes:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

Grilled onions and ketchup


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

groovin ruben said:


> lettuce and tomatoes and mayo that what I like on my fuddrucker burgers :biggrin:


#8 good luck



d1ulove2h8 said:


> Grilled onions. Lettuce. Tomatos. Ketchup. Mustard. Mayo. Pickles. Spread. Peppercinis. Cheese. Bacon. Avocado. And anything else they have there....
> 
> 
> Then i wash it down wit a diet coke cause im trying to watch mhy figure


#9 good luck :roflmao:you always add a little comedy thanks 



sinisster65 said:


> Cheese, lettuce, mayo, ketchup, avocado, onions, pickles.:drama:


#10 good luck 



PAPA_SNOPS said:


> NO Mayo:nono:


#11 good luck 



65chevyridah said:


> Extra cheese, extra bacon


#12 good luck 



ElProfeJose said:


> Lettuce tomato ketchup dely mustard pickles and lets get r done.


#13 good luck 



ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> Grilled onions and ketchup


#14 good luck 



good luck to all one more to go lets get on to the next raffle


----------



## baldylatino

Cheese and bacon!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

The next one gonna be a busy day today not going to be in so we are going to throw this one out there. the next 20 people to bump this and a quick shout out to sparkle efx flake and sonic burgers will be entered in the raffle for 5 combos of their choice + this great product thanks for all your support traffic


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

baldylatino said:


> Cheese and bacon!


#15 GOOD LUCK GOTTA RUN GET THE RAFFLE LATER THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT:sprint:


----------



## 66 buick

bump


----------



## hcat54

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> The next one gonna be a busy day today not going to be in so we are going to throw this one out there. the next 20 people to bump this and a quick shout out to sparkle efx flake and sonic burgers will be entered in the raffle for 5 combos of their choice + this great product thanks for all your support traffic


BUMP! I wan a Sparkle Efx flake slush from Sonic!


----------



## Rudey's-mommy

Bump! Bump! Bump! Thank u Sparkle efx and Sonics for ur support.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird

Rudey's-mommy said:


> Bump! Bump! Bump!


Heard the entrys #'s are climbing!! Gonna be a good show!!


----------



## d1ulove2h8

TTT for Traffic cc. 

Big shout out to SPARKLE EFX for their wonderful gifts. 
And a big shout out to Sonics for their bomb burgers n bombass strawberry limeaids


----------



## 65chevyridah

Bump bump numpity bump TTT
SHOUT OUT TO SPARKLE EFX for the blinging flakes that make the cars shine in the sun 
and to sonics for always curing my munchies


----------



## Richiecool69elka

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> The next one gonna be a busy day today not going to be in so we are going to throw this one out there. the next 20 people to bump this and a quick shout out to sparkle efx flake and sonic burgers will be entered in the raffle for 5 combos of their choice + this great product thanks for all your support traffic


*BUMP... Thanks to Sparkle EFX Used some on My Grandsons Stroller.And Thanks to Sonic for the Support.GONNA BE A GREAT SHOW...CAN'T WAIT..:thumbsup:*


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Bump TTMFT shout out to SPARKLE EFx KEEP IT YUP ND sonic burgers. Im gettin hungry u better had a full coase meal waiting


TRAFFIC 58 said:


> The next one gonna be a busy day today not going to be in so we are going to throw this one out there. the next 20 people to bump this and a quick shout out to sparkle efx flake and sonic burgers will be entered in the raffle for 5 combos of their choice + this great product thanks for all your support traffic


----------



## UNIQUES

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> The next one gonna be a busy day today not going to be in so we are going to throw this one out there. the next 20 people to bump this and a quick shout out to sparkle efx flake and sonic burgers will be entered in the raffle for 5 combos of their choice + this great product thanks for all your support traffic


Shout out to sparkle efx flake and sonic burgers...hope I win this time lol


----------



## [email protected]

Shout out to both. U guys got some good quality stuff.hope i win


TRAFFIC 58 said:


> The next one gonna be a busy day today not going to be in so we are going to throw this one out there. the next 20 people to bump this and a quick shout out to sparkle efx flake and sonic burgers will be entered in the raffle for 5 combos of their choice + this great product thanks for all your support traffic


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS

bump :thumbsup: sparkel efx flake :wave:sonics


----------



## chef

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> The next one gonna be a busy day today not going to be in so we are going to throw this one out there. the next 20 people to bump this and a quick shout out to sparkle efx flake and sonic burgers will be entered in the raffle for 5 combos of their choice + this great product thanks for all your support traffic


 bumb for big mark and sonic


----------



## chef

i hope i win cause marks flake is bad ass ttft for sparkle efx


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump. What's up sparkle effects. Sonic burgers putting it down!!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

What up sparkle efx & sonic burgers thanks for being a big support for the Traffic fam TTMFT


----------



## Lolophill13

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> The next one gonna be a busy day today not going to be in so we are going to throw this one out there. the next 20 people to bump this and a quick shout out to sparkle efx flake and sonic burgers will be entered in the raffle for 5 combos of their choice + this great product thanks for all your support traffic


To the top 

Sparkle ex flake and sonics


----------



## lrocky2003

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> The next one gonna be a busy day today not going to be in so we are going to throw this one out there. the next 20 people to bump this and a quick shout out to sparkle efx flake and sonic burgers will be entered in the raffle for 5 combos of their choice + this great product thanks for all your support traffic


BUMP,BUMP. BAD ASS FLAKE, BAD ASS BURGERS AND ONE BAD ASS SHOW. SEE YOU ALL SOON. MAJESTICS CEN CAL.


----------



## Latin Luxury

TO THE TOP 4 THAT BAD ASS FLAKE!! AND SONIC BURGERS!!! THIS IS ONE BAD ASS SHOW!!! GOOD JOB TRAFFIC FAMILY!!!!


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

:wow:


----------



## sinisster65

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> The next one gonna be a busy day today not going to be in so we are going to throw this one out there. the next 20 people to bump this and a quick shout out to sparkle efx flake and sonic burgers will be entered in the raffle for 5 combos of their choice + this great product thanks for all your support traffic


Back bumper bump big ups to sparkle efx flake and Sonic keep doing you're thing :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al

I want a flaked out Sonic burger! 
Thanks Sparkle and Sonic


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> The next one gonna be a busy day today not going to be in so we are going to throw this one out there. the next 20 people to bump this and a quick shout out to sparkle efx flake and sonic burgers will be entered in the raffle for 5 combos of their choice + this great product thanks for all your support traffic


TTMFT BUMP!!!!! Shouts out to Sparkle Efx Flake for that Bling Blingin Flake and Sonics for keeping my blood pressure high!!!! JK


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

When I win I will roll wit you so you can show me whats up mark!



TRAFFIC 58 said:


> #5 GOOD LUCK YOU GOT TO HOOK THESE BAD BOYS UP . YOU GOTTA PUT GRILLRD MUSHROOMS BACON THE WORKS. AND THEIR FRYS ARE BAD!


----------



## RdnLow63

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> The next one gonna be a busy day today not going to be in so we are going to throw this one out there. the next 20 people to bump this and a quick shout out to sparkle efx flake and sonic burgers will be entered in the raffle for 5 combos of their choice + this great product thanks for all your support traffic


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

Back to the MF'n TOP!!!!! 


Mark, Do not add me to the raffle. Thanks.. 


Thanks to all who are giving up props the most blinding bling... Sparkle Efx Flake...

The more we step up to help a brother out is what it's about.. To all Ridaz foe Life... Peace Unity and Fun... !


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

congratulations to #13 thank you for your participation 

















thanks everyone for their participation stay tuned for the other raffle and another one after that again thanks from Traffic


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

hcat54 said:


> BUMP! I wan a Sparkle Efx flake slush from Sonic!


#1



Rudey's-mommy said:


> Bump! Bump! Bump! Thank u Sparkle efx and Sonics for ur support.:thumbsup:


#2



d1ulove2h8 said:


> TTT for Traffic cc.
> 
> Big shout out to SPARKLE EFX for their wonderful gifts.
> And a big shout out to Sonics for their bomb burgers n bombass strawberry limeaids


#3



65chevyridah said:


> Bump bump numpity bump TTT
> SHOUT OUT TO SPARKLE EFX for the blinging flakes that make the cars shine in the sun
> and to sonics for always curing my munchies


#4



Richiecool69elka said:


> *BUMP... Thanks to Sparkle EFX Used some on My Grandsons Stroller.And Thanks to Sonic for the Support.GONNA BE A GREAT SHOW...CAN'T WAIT..:thumbsup:*


#5



mr.widow-maker said:


> Bump TTMFT shout out to SPARKLE EFx KEEP IT YUP ND sonic burgers. Im gettin hungry u better had a full coase meal waiting


#6



UNIQUES said:


> Shout out to sparkle efx flake and sonic burgers...hope I win this time lol


#7



[email protected] said:


> Shout out to both. U guys got some good quality stuff.hope i win


#8



PAPA_SNOPS said:


> bump :thumbsup: sparkel efx flake :wave:sonics


#9



chef said:


> i hope i win cause marks flake is bad ass ttft for sparkle efx


#10



ElProfeJose said:


> Bump. What's up sparkle effects. Sonic burgers putting it down!!!!


#11



Mr. Grizzly said:


> What up sparkle efx & sonic burgers thanks for being a big support for the Traffic fam TTMFT


#12



Lolophill13 said:


> To the top
> 
> Sparkle ex flake and sonics


#13



lrocky2003 said:


> BUMP,BUMP. BAD ASS FLAKE, BAD ASS BURGERS AND ONE BAD ASS SHOW. SEE YOU ALL SOON. MAJESTICS CEN CAL.


#14



Latin Luxury said:


> TO THE TOP 4 THAT BAD ASS FLAKE!! AND SONIC BURGERS!!! THIS IS ONE BAD ASS SHOW!!! GOOD JOB TRAFFIC FAMILY!!!!


#15



sinisster65 said:


> Back bumper bump big ups to sparkle efx flake and Sonic keep doing you're thing :thumbsup:


#16



G2G_Al said:


> I want a flaked out Sonic burger!
> Thanks Sparkle and Sonic


#17



81cutty'elite' said:


> TTMFT BUMP!!!!! Shouts out to Sparkle Efx Flake for that Bling Blingin Flake and Sonics for keeping my blood pressure high!!!! JK


#18

2 more to go who will win this raffle? lets get this gone


----------



## 66 buick

*i waama win bump bump*


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup:










GOOD SEEING YOU YESTERDAY ADAM TOGETHER CAR CLUB IN THE HOUSE THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT BRO THE REGAL LOOKING SHINY


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

DETONATER said:


> Back to the MF'n TOP!!!!!
> 
> 
> Mark, Do not add me to the raffle. Thanks..
> 
> 
> Thanks to all who are giving up props the most blinding bling... Sparkle Efx Flake...
> 
> The more we step up to help a brother out is what it's about.. To all Ridaz foe Life... Peace Unity and Fun... !


GET IN ON THE NEXT ONE IT WONT HAVE NO FLAKE THANKS FOR EVERYTHING MARK 



66 buick said:


> *i waama win bump bump*


ALL YOU GOTTA DO IS BUMP AND GIVE A SHOUT OUT TO SPARKLE EFX FLAKE AND SONICS YOU WILL BE ADDED


----------



## El Aztec Pride

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> GOOD SEEING YOU YESTERDAY ADAM TOGETHER CAR CLUB IN THE HOUSE THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT BRO THE REGAL LOOKING SHINY


 :worship: :thumbsup: :boink: :h5: :yes: :nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> #1
> 
> 
> #2
> 
> 
> #3
> 
> 
> #4
> 
> 
> #5
> 
> 
> #6
> 
> 
> #7
> 
> 
> #8
> 
> 
> #9
> 
> 
> #10
> 
> 
> #11
> 
> 
> #12
> 
> 
> #13
> 
> 
> #14
> 
> 
> #15
> 
> 
> #16
> 
> 
> #17
> 
> 
> #18
> 
> 2 more to go who will win this raffle? lets get this gone


 :thumbsup: WASSUP " TRAFFIC, SPARKLE EFX FLAKE & SONIC!!" :boink:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> The next one gonna be a busy day today not going to be in so we are going to throw this one out there. the next 20 people to bump this and a quick shout out to sparkle efx flake and sonic burgers will be entered in the raffle for 5 combos of their choice + this great product thanks for all your support traffic


MAJOR BUMP FOR TRAFFIC C.C., SPARKLE EFX FLAKE & SONIC BURGERS...


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BLVD74

:wave:


----------



## ElProfeJose

What's next. ??


----------



## ElProfeJose

Right on. I think I won ke no?? Mannnnn. That's cool. 



TRAFFIC 58 said:


> congratulations to #13 thank you for your participation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks everyone for their participation stay tuned for the other raffle and another one after that again thanks from Traffic


----------



## ElProfeJose

two more for the baddddd azzzzzz flake and more sonics...........com on number 11!!!!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup: WASSUP " TRAFFIC, SPARKLE EFX FLAKE & SONIC!!" :boink:


#19



NEWSTYLEKING said:


> MAJOR BUMP FOR TRAFFIC C.C., SPARKLE EFX FLAKE & SONIC BURGERS...


#20



Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 446948
> TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!


THANKS FOR THE BUMP LATIN LUXURY 



BLVD74 said:


> :wave:


:thumbsup:



ElProfeJose said:


> What's next. ??


SOME GOOD STUFF STAY TUNED



ElProfeJose said:


> Right on. I think I won ke no?? Mannnnn. That's cool.


YOU SURE DID WIN THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT LATINS FINEST


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

The next one gonna be a busy day today not going to be in so we are going to throw this one out there. the next 20 people to bump this and a quick shout out to sparkle efx flake and sonic burgers will be entered in the raffle for 5 combos of their choice + this great product thanks for all your support traffic 


















WE HAVE A WINNER #8 CONGRATULATIONS AND THANK YOU FOR YOUR PARTICIPATION AND ALSO ANOTHER THANKS TO OUR SPONSORS SPARKLE EFX FLAKE AND SONIC BURGER FROM TRAFFIC


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52

BUMP TTT !!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT FOR THE 2012 TRAFFIC SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## philwebdesign

Bump!!!! wotwottt

Philippines web design


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bump


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

OUR NEXT CONTEST IS GOING TO BE 2 DIFFERENT PRIZES. THERE WILL BE 2 WINNERS.
THE FIRST ONE WILL BE ANOTHER WING PARTY 200 WINGS HOOTERS OF ONTARIO, AND 4 DINNERS FROM EL TORITO OF ONTARIO




























THE NEXT 30 PEOPLE TO GIVE SHOUT OUTS TO HOOTERS AND EL TORITO AND WHAT PRIZES HAVE YOU LIKED THE MOST


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

philwebdesign said:


> Bump!!!! wotwottt
> 
> Philippines web design


THIS IS NOT FOR ADVERTISEMENT PLEASE STAY OUT OF HERE. WE DON'T NEED ANY VIRUSES:thumbsdown:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

SIMPLE GREEN 52 said:


> BUMP TTT !!!:thumbsup:


THANKS FOR THE BUMP LOUIE AND SOUTHERN ROYALTY


ElProfeJose said:


> TTT FOR THE 2012 TRAFFIC SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 THANKS FOR THE BUMP JOSE AND LATINS FINEST


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Bump


THANKS FOR THE BUMP LIL GOODTIMES


----------



## ElProfeJose

IN MY OPINION THE PRIZES I LIKE THE MOST ARE THE DINNER OR FOOD PRIZES..........NOW THATS CAUSE IM FAT..........THE OTHER IS THE SIGN FOR THE SHOWS THATS BAD ASS(FOR YOUR RIDE)...........NOW FOR THE SHOUT OUTS...........GO TO THE STAFF AT HOOTERS NOT ONLY THE HOOTER GIRLS BUT ALSO ALL THE PAISAS WORKING IN THE KITCHEN AND THE ENTIRE STAFF AT EL TORITO!!!!!!!!


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

Shouts out to Hooters and El Torito for some BOMB Food!!!!!!

All the Prizes so far have been awesome!! Love em all

Great Job Traffic CC. :thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THIS IS NOT FOR ADVERTISEMENT PLEASE STAY OUT OF HERE. WE DON'T NEED ANY VIRUSES:thumbsdown:


----------



## chef

bumb to hooters & el torito and i wish i would have won the flake from sparkle efx


----------



## the209legend

The 209 LEGEND WILL BE THERE!


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT. Bump


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

SHOUT OUT TO HOOTERS & EL TORITOS, ALL THE PRIZES HAVE BEEN OFF THE HOOK AND WORTH PLAYING FOR....:thumbsup:


----------



## King61




----------



## d1ulove2h8

Shout out to el torito and hooters for the great food n raffle prizes. And i would say the all the prizes are good cause no matter if its a huge prize or just something smalls it keeps us all having fun n looking forward to see who the next winner is. I mean look at the time it has me looking at this thing. Lol. 




Oh and wut number won the last prize? its to dark to see on my phone


----------



## Lolophill13

TO THE TOP FOR EL TORITO AND TO HOOTERS. TTMFT FOR TRAFFIC


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> OUR NEXT CONTEST IS GOING TO BE 2 DIFFERENT PRIZES. THERE WILL BE 2 WINNERS.
> THE FIRST ONE WILL BE ANOTHER WING PARTY 200 WINGS HOOTERS OF ONTARIO, AND 4 DINNERS FROM EL TORITO OF ONTARIO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE NEXT 30 PEOPLE TO GIVE SHOUT OUTS TO HOOTERS AND EL TORITO AND WHAT PRIZES HAVE YOU LIKED THE MOST


 hooters and el torito are both bomb! and i liked the CFR prizes!


----------



## romeo

Shout out too the person that came up with the idea of starting a place where they serve great food and something good to look at . . Big shout out to Hooters and El Toritio . Prizes are good for anyone that wins . TTT for the Traffic show .


----------



## mr.widow-maker

sHout out to hooters and el torito


TRAFFIC 58 said:


> OUR NEXT CONTEST IS GOING TO BE 2 DIFFERENT PRIZES. THERE WILL BE 2 WINNERS.
> THE FIRST ONE WILL BE ANOTHER WING PARTY 200 WINGS HOOTERS OF ONTARIO, AND 4 DINNERS FROM EL TORITO OF ONTARIO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE NEXT 30 PEOPLE TO GIVE SHOUT OUTS TO HOOTERS AND EL TORITO AND WHAT PRIZES HAVE YOU LIKED THE MOST


----------



## [email protected]

ttmft for both places u guys put dwn


TRAFFIC 58 said:


> OUR NEXT CONTEST IS GOING TO BE 2 DIFFERENT PRIZES. THERE WILL BE 2 WINNERS.
> THE FIRST ONE WILL BE ANOTHER WING PARTY 200 WINGS HOOTERS OF ONTARIO, AND 4 DINNERS FROM EL TORITO OF ONTARIO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE NEXT 30 PEOPLE TO GIVE SHOUT OUTS TO HOOTERS AND EL TORITO AND WHAT PRIZES HAVE YOU LIKED THE MOST


----------



## 1SEXY80

Hooters and El Tortito TTT. Im Hungry I think this will be the best one..


----------



## El Aztec Pride

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Bump


Wassup hooters and el torito


----------



## DETONATER

El Aztec Pride said:


> Wassup hooters and el torito


Woop woop! What he said! :wave:


----------



## [email protected]

ORALE I WON.TTT HOW DO I GET IT NOW? FIRST TIME PLAYED.


TRAFFIC 58 said:


> The next one gonna be a busy day today not going to be in so we are going to throw this one out there. the next 20 people to bump this and a quick shout out to sparkle efx flake and sonic burgers will be entered in the raffle for 5 combos of their choice + this great product thanks for all your support traffic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE HAVE A WINNER #8 CONGRATULATIONS AND THANK YOU FOR YOUR PARTICIPATION AND ALSO ANOTHER THANKS TO OUR SPONSORS SPARKLE EFX FLAKE AND SONIC BURGER FROM TRAFFIC


----------



## ElProfeJose

[email protected] said:


> ORALE I WON.TTT HOW DO I GET IT NOW? FIRST TIME PLAYED.


Lol o Shit u did win. Good job player. TTT. For the luck azzz fuuuuzzzzzzz from LATINS finest.


----------



## cherry 64

Almost show time,see yall soon TTTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Ttt


ElProfeJose said:


> Lol o Shit u did win. Good job player. TTT. For the luck azzz fuuuuzzzzzzz from LATINS finest.


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT.


----------



## DETONATER

[email protected] said:


> ORALE I WON.TTT HOW DO I GET IT NOW? FIRST TIME PLAYED.


Congrats! from what I understand Items will be issued at the show.. You should receive a PM from Mark aka Traffic58..... :h5:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Shout out to the nice Hooters staff and to EL torito STAFF and a big ass shout out to Traffic CC and all the prizes have been nice and its been fun playing


----------



## 65chevyridah

Bump shout out to all the hynas at hooters and el torito keep making that bomb mexican food. Prize I like is the show board that's dope


----------



## Rudey's-mommy

Shout out to El Torito n Hooters!!! I think my favorite prize would have to be the El Torito dinners cuz they have great food n their mojitos are delish!


----------



## UNIQUES

Shout out to hooters and el torito....and all the prizes are good


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Right on . I was wondering that to


DETONATER said:


> Congrats! from what I understand Items will be issued at the show.. You should receive a PM from Mark aka Traffic58..... :h5:


----------



## Latin Queen

Shout out to Hooters and El Torito we always love all the prizes that are up for grabs!!! TTT!!!


----------



## d1ulove2h8

[email protected] said:


> ORALE I WON.TTT HOW DO I GET IT NOW? FIRST TIME PLAYED.




u didnt know??? :rofl::rofl::rofl: this is for entertainment purposes only. u dont really win the prize... its just for fun.






















j/k.... u can collect them at the show but make sure its after noon cause Marks all over the place before that....


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Lol only for fun.lmao


d1ulove2h8 said:


> u didnt know??? :rofl::rofl::rofl: this is for entertainment purposes only. u dont really win the prize... its just for fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k.... u can collect them at the show but make sure its after noon cause Marks all over the place before that....


----------



## sinisster65

Big shootout to Hooters and El Torito, all the prizes are great, but food is always good :drama:


----------



## gjbotello

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> OUR NEXT CONTEST IS GOING TO BE 2 DIFFERENT PRIZES. THERE WILL BE 2 WINNERS.
> THE FIRST ONE WILL BE ANOTHER WING PARTY 200 WINGS HOOTERS OF ONTARIO, AND 4 DINNERS FROM EL TORITO OF ONTARIO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE NEXT 30 PEOPLE TO GIVE SHOUT OUTS TO HOOTERS AND EL TORITO AND WHAT PRIZES HAVE YOU LIKED THE MOST


Shout out to Hooters & El Torito. 2 of our favorite places. All the prizes are awsome. Traffic Car Show is the best show each year, looking forward to it again this year.
BUMP


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TRAFFIC TO THE TOP!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

d1ulove2h8 said:


> u didnt know??? :rofl::rofl::rofl: this is for entertainment purposes only. u dont really win the prize... its just for fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k.... u can collect them at the show but make sure its after noon cause Marks all over the place before that....


LOL. YOU SHOULD HAVE JUST TOLD HIM ITS ENTERTAINMENT. LOL. OR HE CAN PICK UP HIS PRIZE AT THE HAPPYEST PLACE ON EARTH AND GO IN THERE SND ASK FOR A TALL VETERANO THAT GOES BY MICKEY. EVERY ONE KNOWS THE VATO.


----------



## bigshod

:drama:


----------



## 66 buick

bump can i win one:guns:


----------



## ElProfeJose

How many more entries do we need? TTT. Traffic putting it down.


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Count me in


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

ElProfeJose said:


> IN MY OPINION THE PRIZES I LIKE THE MOST ARE THE DINNER OR FOOD PRIZES..........NOW THATS CAUSE IM FAT..........THE OTHER IS THE SIGN FOR THE SHOWS THATS BAD ASS(FOR YOUR RIDE)...........NOW FOR THE SHOUT OUTS...........GO TO THE STAFF AT HOOTERS NOT ONLY THE HOOTER GIRLS BUT ALSO ALL THE PAISAS WORKING IN THE KITCHEN AND THE ENTIRE STAFF AT EL TORITO!!!!!!!!


#1



81cutty'elite' said:


> Shouts out to Hooters and El Torito for some BOMB Food!!!!!!
> 
> All the Prizes so far have been awesome!! Love em all
> 
> Great Job Traffic CC. :thumbsup:


#2



NEWSTYLEKING said:


> SHOUT OUT TO HOOTERS & EL TORITOS, ALL THE PRIZES HAVE BEEN OFF THE HOOK AND WORTH PLAYING FOR....:thumbsup:


#3



d1ulove2h8 said:


> Shout out to el torito and hooters for the great food n raffle prizes. And i would say the all the prizes are good cause no matter if its a huge prize or just something smalls it keeps us all having fun n looking forward to see who the next winner is. I mean look at the time it has me looking at this thing. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and wut number won the last prize? its to dark to see on my phone


#4



Lolophill13 said:


> TO THE TOP FOR EL TORITO AND TO HOOTERS. TTMFT FOR TRAFFIC


#5



PAPA_SNOPS said:


> hooters and el torito are both bomb! and i liked the CFR prizes!


#6



romeo said:


> Shout out too the person that came up with the idea of starting a place where they serve great food and something good to look at . . Big shout out to Hooters and El Toritio . Prizes are good for anyone that wins . TTT for the Traffic show .


#7



mr.widow-maker said:


> sHout out to hooters and el torito


#8



1SEXY80 said:


> Hooters and El Tortito TTT. Im Hungry I think this will be the best one..


#9



El Aztec Pride said:


> Wassup hooters and el torito


#10



Mr. Grizzly said:


> Shout out to the nice Hooters staff and to EL torito STAFF and a big ass shout out to Traffic CC and all the prizes have been nice and its been fun playing


#11



65chevyridah said:


> Bump shout out to all the hynas at hooters and el torito keep making that bomb mexican food. Prize I like is the show board that's dope


#12



Rudey's-mommy said:


> Shout out to El Torito n Hooters!!! I think my favorite prize would have to be the El Torito dinners cuz they have great food n their mojitos are delish!


#13



UNIQUES said:


> Shout out to hooters and el torito....and all the prizes are good


#14



Latin Queen said:


> Shout out to Hooters and El Torito we always love all the prizes that are up for grabs!!! TTT!!!


#15



sinisster65 said:


> Big shootout to Hooters and El Torito, all the prizes are great, but food is always good :drama:


#16


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

if you want to be added in the raffle you must give a shout out to hooters and el torito. it doesn't cost anything to play you just have to follow the instructions so check your post if you didn't get a number you didn't do it right. sorry but you can be added in still. 14 to go


----------



## [email protected]

Shout out to el torito and hooters. Ttt keep it up


----------



## westcoastlowrider

TTT for TRAFFIC CC :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

Chale jose


ElProfeJose said:


> LOL. YOU SHOULD HAVE JUST TOLD HIM ITS ENTERTAINMENT. LOL. OR HE CAN PICK UP HIS PRIZE AT THE HAPPYEST PLACE ON EARTH AND GO IN THERE SND ASK FOR A TALL VETERANO THAT GOES BY MICKEY. EVERY ONE KNOWS THE VATO.


----------



## ElProfeJose

djmikethecholodj said:


> Count me in


Come on play boy yu need to give a shout out. It's for some bomb ass Reffin.


----------



## G2G_Al

Hooter and El Torito that's true Mexican American!!! Thanks for the Support!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj

I dont do shout-outs. I do orale's and qvo's. Qvo Hooters, and El Torito.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

gjbotello said:


> Shout out to Hooters & El Torito. 2 of our favorite places. All the prizes are awsome. Traffic Car Show is the best show each year, looking forward to it again this year.
> BUMP


#17



[email protected] said:


> Shout out to el torito and hooters. Ttt keep it up


#18



G2G_Al said:


> Hooter and El Torito that's true Mexican American!!! Thanks for the Support!!


#19



djmikethecholodj said:


> I dont do shout-outs. I do orale's and qvo's. Qvo Hooters, and El Torito.


#20


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Here the tap out sign board


----------



## ElProfeJose

djmikethecholodj said:


> I dont do shout-outs. I do orale's and qvo's. Qvo Hooters, and El Torito.


Lol. Orale ese!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

That looks really good. I'm sure Daniel is gonna love it. TTT. I'm glad this went to Daniel he is a hard working kid!!!!!! TTT to traffic and the sponsers. 


TRAFFIC 58 said:


> Here the tap out sign board


----------



## DETONATER

_Shouts out to Hooters and El Torito for some BOMB Food _


----------



## King61

BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> TRAFFIC TO THE TOP!!!!


:h5:


----------



## rolldawg213

shout out to hooters and el torito:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> Here the tap out sign board


My son loves it !!! He wants to know when he could pick it up. THANKS MARK TTMFT TRAFFIC


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

ElProfeJose said:


> That looks really good. I'm sure Daniel is gonna love it. TTT. I'm glad this went to Daniel he is a hard working kid!!!!!! TTT to traffic and the sponsers.


KIDS ARE THE FUTURE OF LOWRIDING:thumbsup:



DETONATER said:


> _Shouts out to Hooters and El Torito for some BOMB Food _


#21



rolldawg213 said:


> shout out to hooters and el torito:thumbsup:


#22



Lolophill13 said:


> My son loves it !!! He wants to know when he could pick it up. THANKS MARK TTMFT TRAFFIC


 HAS TO DRY TILL TOMORROW. IT HAS TO BE COLOR SANDED AND BUFFED.



westcoastlowrider said:


> TTT for TRAFFIC CC :thumbsup:


THANKS FOR THE BUMP. YOUR CRUISE WAS REAL GOOD. ENJOYED OURSELVES SEE YOU AT THE NEXT ONE


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

WE'RE GONNA ADD ONE MORE WINNER TO THE LAST RAFFLE. 4 ONE HOUR GAME CARDS. SO THERE WILL BE THREE WINNERS INSTEAD OF TWO. ADD GAMEWORKS ONTARIO MILLS TO YOUR SHOTOUTS ALONG WITH HOOTERS AND EL TORITO. WE THANK ALL OUR SPONSORS FOR THEIR PARTICIPATION TO OUR VENUE.


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT 4 A GOOD SHOW GOOD JOB TRAFFIC C C !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NINJA

Might have to make the drive down next weekend for this one


----------



## chef

shoot out to hooters & el torito & gameworks


----------



## djmikethecholodj

NINJA said:


> Might have to make the drive down next weekend for this one


I promise you will NOT be disappointed. If you do, stop by the dj booth. I will have something for you to cruise all the way home with. I will pm you a special password so that i know it is you.


----------



## NINJA

djmikethecholodj said:


> I promise you will NOT be disappointed. If you do, stop by the dj booth. I will have something for you to cruise all the way home with. I will pm you a special password so that i know it is you.


:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

PM sent.


----------



## BLVD74

:biggrin:


ElProfeJose said:


> LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## INKEDUP

Shoot out to el torito gameworks hooters and the rest of the sponsors for makin this show possible!!! TTT lol


----------



## DETONATER

_Shouts out to Hooters and El Torito for some BOMB Food & another shout out to GameWorks for the fun I have playing games! _


----------



## d1ulove2h8

Shout out to el torito and gameworks and hooters for all they do to support the Traffic show.


----------



## Lolophill13

Shout out to gameworks el torito hooters:thumbsup:


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS

HOOTERS GAMEWORKS :around:AND ELTORITO:thumbsup: SHOUT OUT


----------



## tdaddysd

shoot out to hooters & el torito & gameworks


----------



## aztec1

This is going to b a bad ass show hope everybodys ready..


----------



## baldylatino

Shotout to hooters el torito n gameworks! Ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury

A big shotout two the girls from hooters gameworks and el torito TTT!!!!! All prizes are off the hook!


----------



## Vm0m0

shotout to HOOTER and el torito and gameworks :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod

did someone say SHOUT OUT!! thank you HOOTERS for supporting the show and EL TORITO for the bomb ass food and GAMEWORKS for keeping me updated with MW3:h5:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo




----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Shout out to Hooters &EL TORITO &GAMEWORKS AND ALL THE SPONSER TTMFT TRAFFIC


----------



## ElProfeJose

Latin Luxury said:


> A big shotout two the girls from hooters and el torito TTT!!!!!


You forgot game works player.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Qvo game wrks eltorito nd hooters


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

EVILRIDER said:


> Shoot out to el torito gameworks hooters and the rest of the sponsors for makin this show possible!!! TTT lol


#23



tdaddysd said:


> shoot out to hooters & el torito & gameworks


#24



baldylatino said:


> Shotout to hooters el torito n gameworks! Ttt





Vm0m0 said:


> shotout to HOOTER and el torito and gameworks :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


#25



bigshod said:


> did someone say SHOUT OUT!! thank you HOOTERS for supporting the show and EL TORITO for the bomb ass food and GAMEWORKS for keeping me updated with MW3:h5:


#26



Latin Luxury said:


> A big shotout two the girls from hooters and el torito TTT!!!!!


#27? add gameworks 


everyone before didnt have to add gameworks thanks latin luxury add gameworks and your in i put your number already 3 to go lets get this going got a lot of other stuff to give away thanks you traffic


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

NINJA said:


> Might have to make the drive down next weekend for this one


hope you can make the trip thanks for your support


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

LaReinaDelMundo said:


>


thanks for the bump LaReinaDelMundo:thumbsup:


----------



## 82fleet

SEE YOU GUYS SOON GOD WILLING:biggrin:


----------



## NINJA

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> hope you can make the trip thanks for your support


:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

82fleet said:


> SEE YOU GUYS SOON GOD WILLING:biggrin:


thanks bro hope to see you there jump in the raffles dont be left out alot of stuff to give away thanks for your support delegations :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare

6ix5iveIMP said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Hey mark r u adding these to the raffle 2.TTT TRAFFIC CC


6ix5iveIMP said:


> TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup:TTT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:bowrofl: DAAMM, WEE CANT WAIT NOMORE!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

6ix5iveIMP said:


> TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup:
> :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> mr.widow-maker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey mark r u adding these to the raffle 2.TTT TRAFFIC CC
> 
> 
> 
> what do you want to get out of this? the short stack:fool2:
> 
> 
> 
> Latin Luxury said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:TTT!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:thanks for the bump latin luxury
> 
> 
> 
> El Aztec Pride said:
> 
> 
> 
> :bowrofl: DAAMM, WEE CANT WAIT NOMORE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> looking good adam together in the house
Click to expand...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

MIKE DOING HIS THING ON THE TAPOUT BIKE PRIZE WINNER BOARD. BUFFED AND READY TO GO LOLOPHIL COME ON DOWN TO CLAIM YOUR PRIZE GIVE ME A CALL WHEN YOU WANT TO PICK IT UP


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

3 MORE TO GO GIVE A SHOUT OUT TO HOOTERS, EL TORITO, AND GAMEWORKS. OUR NEXT RAFFLE IS FOR THE CAR


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Latin Luxury said:


> A big shotout two the girls from hooters and el torito TTT!!!!!


YOU ARE MISSING ONE #27PLEASE PUT IT OR BE LEFT OUT


----------



## El Aztec Pride

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> MIKE DOING HIS THING ON THE TAPOUT BIKE PRIZE WINNER BOARD. BUFFED AND READY TO GO LOLOPHIL COME ON DOWN TO CLAIM YOUR PRIZE GIVE ME A CALL WHEN YOU WANT TO PICK IT UP


:worship: MAAN I LOVE DAT MAN!! :boink:


----------



## DETONATER

> TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup:


18k Gold Sparkle Efx Flake'd out top looking sick......


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

OUR NEXT RAFFLE WILL BE SPONSORED BY RAB PERFORMANCE PARTS. WE WILL BE RAFFLING A 100 AMP 1 WIRE CHEVY CHROME ALTERNATOR WILL FIT ANY CHEVY FROM 64-83. ON THIS ONE IT WILL BE 20 PEOPLE THAT CAN POST WHAT THEY NEED THIS FOR AND A SHOUT OUT TO THEM. THANKS RAB PERFORMANCE FOR YOUR SUPPORT FROM TRAFFIC GO AHEAD AND LETS GET THIS GOING NOW


----------



## djmikethecholodj

This would be cool in my dad's 69 chevy pick-up. Qvo goes out to Rab Performance.


----------



## UNIQUES

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> OUR NEXT RAFFLE WILL BE SPONSORED BY RAB PERFORMANCE PARTS. WE WILL BE RAFFLING A 100 AMP 1 WIRE CHEVY CHROME ALTERNATOR WILL FIT ANY CHEVY FROM 64-83. ON THIS ONE IT WILL BE 20 PEOPLE THAT CAN POST WHAT THEY NEED THIS FOR AND A SHOUT OUT TO THEM. THANKS RAB PERFORMANCE FOR YOUR SUPPORT FROM TRAFFIC GO AHEAD AND LETS GET THIS GOING NOW



will put this on my 1979 el camino and shout out to RAB performance parts


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

SHOUT OUT TO RAB PERFORMANCE PARTS!!!! I COULD USE THIS FOR MY 1966 IMPALA...


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE

:thumbsup: BIG SHOUT OUTS TOO, HOOTERS, EL TORITO, & GAMEWORKS!!!!! :wave:


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> OUR NEXT RAFFLE WILL BE SPONSORED BY RAB PERFORMANCE PARTS. WE WILL BE RAFFLING A 100 AMP 1 WIRE CHEVY CHROME ALTERNATOR WILL FIT ANY CHEVY FROM 64-83. ON THIS ONE IT WILL BE 20 PEOPLE THAT CAN POST WHAT THEY NEED THIS FOR AND A SHOUT OUT TO THEM. THANKS RAB PERFORMANCE FOR YOUR SUPPORT FROM TRAFFIC GO AHEAD AND LETS GET THIS GOING NOW


:thumbsup: ALSO TOO, RAB PERFOMANCE PARTS!! :boink:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

LA AZTEC PRIDE said:


> :thumbsup: ALSO TOO, RAB PERFOMANCE PARTS!! :boink:




:bowrofl: Good clean-up.


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> OUR NEXT RAFFLE WILL BE SPONSORED BY RAB PERFORMANCE PARTS. WE WILL BE RAFFLING A 100 AMP 1 WIRE CHEVY CHROME ALTERNATOR WILL FIT ANY CHEVY FROM 64-83. ON THIS ONE IT WILL BE 20 PEOPLE THAT CAN POST WHAT THEY NEED THIS FOR AND A SHOUT OUT TO THEM. THANKS RAB PERFORMANCE FOR YOUR SUPPORT FROM TRAFFIC GO AHEAD AND LETS GET THIS GOING NOW


 *id use it on my 67 impala project shout out to RAB TTT TRAFFIC cc*


----------



## d1ulove2h8

a big shout out to RAB peformance. and duhhhhh.... i need this to keep my battery charged....:roflmao:


----------



## Lolophill13

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> OUR NEXT RAFFLE WILL BE SPONSORED BY RAB PERFORMANCE PARTS. WE WILL BE RAFFLING A 100 AMP 1 WIRE CHEVY CHROME ALTERNATOR WILL FIT ANY CHEVY FROM 64-83. ON THIS ONE IT WILL BE 20 PEOPLE THAT CAN POST WHAT THEY NEED THIS FOR AND A SHOUT OUT TO THEM. THANKS RAB PERFORMANCE FOR YOUR SUPPORT FROM TRAFFIC GO AHEAD AND LETS GET THIS GOING NOW


Ill go buy me a chevy shout out to Rab Performance


----------



## El Aztec Pride

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> OUR NEXT RAFFLE WILL BE SPONSORED BY RAB PERFORMANCE PARTS. WE WILL BE RAFFLING A 100 AMP 1 WIRE CHEVY CHROME ALTERNATOR WILL FIT ANY CHEVY FROM 64-83. ON THIS ONE IT WILL BE 20 PEOPLE THAT CAN POST WHAT THEY NEED THIS FOR AND A SHOUT OUT TO THEM. THANKS RAB PERFORMANCE FOR YOUR SUPPORT FROM TRAFFIC GO AHEAD AND LETS GET THIS GOING NOW


 :yes: HELL YEEAAH! I CAN PUT DAT ON ""1"" OF MY CARS! BIG SHOUT OUT 2 "RAB PERFORMANCE PARTS!" :shh:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

djmikethecholodj said:


> :bowrofl: Good clean-up.


 :dunno: WTF U TALKIN BOUT ESE? R U OK?? LOL!! :loco:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:dunno: WASSUPP WITH THOSE "HOOTERS" WINGS? :drama:


----------



## G2G_Al

I would convert my 38 to 12V... Big Props to RAB!!!


----------



## OKJessie

Shout out to RAB performance!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

Big shout ot to RAB Performance!!!!! I need one for my project 64..... Soon to be FLAKE'd the F! OUT! lol


----------



## Vm0m0

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> OUR NEXT RAFFLE WILL BE SPONSORED BY RAB PERFORMANCE PARTS. WE WILL BE RAFFLING A 100 AMP 1 WIRE CHEVY CHROME ALTERNATOR WILL FIT ANY CHEVY FROM 64-83. ON THIS ONE IT WILL BE 20 PEOPLE THAT CAN POST WHAT THEY NEED THIS FOR AND A SHOUT OUT TO THEM. THANKS RAB PERFORMANCE FOR YOUR SUPPORT FROM TRAFFIC GO AHEAD AND LETS GET THIS GOING NOW


 if i win this i will put it in my wife 71 monte car and a big shout out to rab perfromance


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

djmikethecholodj said:


> This would be cool in my dad's 69 chevy pick-up. Qvo goes out to Rab Performance.


#1



UNIQUES said:


> will put this on my 1979 el camino and shout out to RAB performance parts


#2



NEWSTYLEKING said:


> SHOUT OUT TO RAB PERFORMANCE PARTS!!!! I COULD USE THIS FOR MY 1966 IMPALA...


#3



LA AZTEC PRIDE said:


> :thumbsup: ALSO TOO, RAB PERFOMANCE PARTS!! :boink:


#4



PAPA_SNOPS said:


> *id use it on my 67 impala project shout out to RAB TTT TRAFFIC cc*


#5



d1ulove2h8 said:


> a big shout out to RAB peformance. and duhhhhh.... i need this to keep my battery charged....:roflmao:


#6



Lolophill13 said:


> Ill go buy me a chevy shout out to Rab Performance


#7



El Aztec Pride said:


> :yes: HELL YEEAAH! I CAN PUT DAT ON ""1"" OF MY CARS! BIG SHOUT OUT 2 "RAB PERFORMANCE PARTS!" :shh:


#8



G2G_Al said:


> I would convert my 38 to 12V... Big Props to RAB!!!


#9



SOLO-STYLE said:


> Shout out to RAB performance!! :thumbsup:


#10



DETONATER said:


> Big shout ot to RAB Performance!!!!! I need one for my project 64..... Soon to be FLAKE'd the F! OUT! lol


#11


Vm0m0 said:


> if i win this i will put it in my wife 71 monte car and a big shout out to rab perfromance


#12


12 ENTRIES 8 MORE TO GO LETS GET THIS GONE AND WHERE IT CAN BE A GOOD USE TO SOMEONE


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

Shout out to Rab performance!! I can use this on my Monte


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

LA AZTEC PRIDE said:


> :thumbsup: BIG SHOUT OUTS TOO, HOOTERS, EL TORITO, & GAMEWORKS!!!!! :wave:


YOU MIGHT BE #27 OR 28 LATIN LUXURY NEEDS TO FIX HIS POST IF HE DONT FIX IT BY ANOTHER 3 MORE HE WILL BE OUT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

81cutty'elite' said:


> Shout out to Rab performance!! I can use this on my Monte


#13

LUCKY 13 JUST PLAYING GOOD LUCK 7 MORE TO GO


----------



## baldylatino

Shot out to rab perfomance! Ttt


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

baldylatino said:


> Shot out to rab perfomance! Ttt


#14
6 MORE TO GO


----------



## RIDES3

SHOUT OUT TO RAB PERFOMANCE. THAT WILL LOOK NICE IN 73 CHEVY


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

RIDES3 said:


> SHOUT OUT TO RAB PERFOMANCE. THAT WILL LOOK NICE IN 73 CHEVY


#15 GOOD LUCK . MY BAD 5 MORE TO GO GOT A CALL FROM SOMEONE TELLING ME THERE WAS 20 ENTRIES WENT AND CHECKED IT AND IT WAS TRUE GOOD LUCK EVERYONE IM A LITTLE TIRED SORRY


----------



## baldylatino

Crossing my fingers! Need it on my 70 impala! Ttt


----------



## plumjuc

SHOUT OUT TO RAB PERFORMANCE USE IT 4 MY 60 :run:ALSO SHOUT OUT TO MARK 4 DOING THESE RAFFLES :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

baldylatino said:


> Crossing my fingers! Need it on my 70 impala! Ttt


#14 THANKS FOR PUTTING EVERYTHING :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

plumjuc said:


> SHOUT OUT TO RAB PERFORMANCE USE IT 4 MY 60 :run:ALSO SHOUT OUT TO MARK 4 DOING THESE RAFFLES :thumbsup:


#16 GOOD LUCK THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## guss68imp

baldylatino said:


> Crossing my fingers! Need it on my 70 impala! Ttt


Goodluck homie:x:


----------



## ElProfeJose

Shout out to RAB performance. TTT. And I would put it in my wifees cutty. If not I'm sure I have a boy or two who would love to have it.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

ElProfeJose said:


> Shout out to RAB performance. TTT. And I would put it in my wifees cutty. If not I'm sure I have a boy or two who would love to have it.


#17


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT to traffic I love these raffles. They keep every one on point. Lol.


----------



## plumjuc

*HOOO YA TO HOOTERS ,ELTORITO AND GAME WORKS SHOUTING OUT CAN YOU HEAR ME NOW :x:*


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

plumjuc said:


> *HOOO YA TO HOOTERS ,ELTORITO AND GAME WORKS SHOUTING OUT CAN YOU HEAR ME NOW :x:*


YOU MIGHT BE 28 OR 29 IF I GET 30 BEFORE LATIN LUXURY DOES IT I PM HIM WE'LL SEE


----------



## 65chevyridah

Shout out rab performance and I would put this in my 65:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

65chevyridah said:


> Shout out rab performance and I would put this in my 65:thumbsup:


#18


----------



## baldylatino

guss68imp said:


> Goodluck homie:x:


Thanks gus, can't wait to c ur ride in person homie!


----------



## Bird

baldylatino said:


> Thanks gus, can't wait to c ur ride in person homie!


Shout out to Rab Performance.. That would look good in my 61 Rag


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Bird said:


> Shout out to Rab Performance.. That would look good in my 61 Rag


#19


----------



## Latin Luxury

Shout out to Rab Performance This would look great on my Caddy!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> YOU MIGHT BE 28 OR 29 IF I GET 30 BEFORE LATIN LUXURY DOES IT I PM HIM WE'LL SEE


 I edited my original post!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Latin Luxury said:


> I edited my original post!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

So wassup?? :dunno:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Latin Luxury said:


> A big shotout two the girls from hooters gameworks and el torito TTT!!!!! All prizes are off the hook!


#27



LA AZTEC PRIDE said:


> :thumbsup: BIG SHOUT OUTS TOO, HOOTERS, EL TORITO, & GAMEWORKS!!!!! :wave:


#28



plumjuc said:


> *HOOO YA TO HOOTERS ,ELTORITO AND GAME WORKS SHOUTING OUT CAN YOU HEAR ME NOW :x:*


#29

1 MORE TO GO FOR THE HOOTERS 200 PIECE WINGS, DINNER FOR 4 EL TORITO, AND GAMEWORKS 4 1 HOUR PLAYCARDS


----------



## Latin Queen

Shout out to Rab Performance I would like this on my Cadillac!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Latin Luxury said:


> Shout out to Rab Performance This would look great on my Caddy!!!


#20 





GOOD LUCK TO ALL 1 TO 20. THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR PLAYING


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

CONGRATULATIONS #11 THANK YOU FOR YOUR PARTICIPATION


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

Shout out to traffic


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> Shout out to traffic


THANKS ONTARIO CLASSICS. JUMP IN THE LAST ONE JOE


----------



## DETONATER

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS #11 THANK YOU FOR YOUR PARTICIPATION


Am I reading this correct? Please confirm mark. Thanks!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

DETONATER said:


> Am I reading this correct? Please confirm mark. Thanks!


YES YOU WON BIG MARK #11 YOU WON THIS MY WIFE AND DAUGHTER DID IT I WAS OUTSIDE 
















A BIG THANKS TO RAB PERFORMANCE PARTS


----------



## DETONATER

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> YES YOU WON BIG MARK #11 YOU WON THIS MY WIFE AND DAUGHTER DID IT I WAS OUTSIDE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A BIG THANKS TO RAB PERFORMANCE PARTS


Right on!!!! Big Shout out again to RAB Performance & Traffic C.C. Thank you... 

My Lucky T-Shirt did it Lol. . .


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

MY SON HELPING ME OUT


















ON BIG RISK'S HELMET


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## Vm0m0

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> YES YOU WON BIG MARK #11 YOU WON THIS MY WIFE AND DAUGHTER DID IT I WAS OUTSIDE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A BIG THANKS TO RAB PERFORMANCE PARTS


Mark I'm # 11 did I win?


----------



## Latin Luxury

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> MY SON HELPING ME OUT


 :h5: TTT !!!!!!!!!


----------



## DETONATER

_Mark, Lets do another raffle for a bundle of flake for everyone... I'll throw in another package to make it happen... That's return love for the win I just took... Ok peeps get ready for mark to say go...




Traffic C.C. ttmft! _


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Shout out to rab performace. It would look sic on my ride i got comin


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Did we get a winner for eltorito,hooters nd game wrks yet?


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

mr.widow-maker said:


> Did we get a winner for eltorito,hooters nd game wrks yet?


WE NEED ONE MORE PERSON


----------



## bigshod

:drama: come on people lets get that shout out to eltorito,hooters and that gamewrks:h5:


----------



## RIDES3

SHOUT OUT TO GAME WORKS /HOOTERS/EL TORITO


TRAFFIC 58 said:


> WE NEED ONE MORE PERSON


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

DETONATER said:


> _Mark, Lets do another raffle for a bundle of flake for everyone... I'll throw in another package to make it happen... That's return love for the win I just took... Ok peeps get ready for mark to say go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Traffic C.C. ttmft! _



























CONGRATULATIONS #13 
THANKS MARK FOR YOUR SUPPORT THATS A WONDERFUL THING YOU DID GIVING IS COOL


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

RIDES3 said:


> SHOUT OUT TO GAME WORKS /HOOTERS/EL TORITO


#30 


THERE ARE 3 RAFFLES WITH 30 PEOPLE 1ST ONE IS FOR HOOTERS ONTARIO 200 WINGS, 2ND IS FOR A DINNER FOR 4 FROM EL TORITO ONTARIO, AND GAMEWORKS ONTARIO 4 1 HOUR PLAY CARDS GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE AND THANK YOU FOR YOUR PARTICIPATION


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

Man!! I gotta win at least one prize before the show!!!!!!


----------



## baldylatino

Ttt put me down for some sparkle


----------



## DETONATER

81cutty'elite' said:


> Shout out to Rab performance!! I can use this on my Monte





TRAFFIC 58 said:


> #13
> 
> LUCKY 13 JUST PLAYING GOOD LUCK 7 MORE TO GO


81cutty'elite' You were #13 for RAB Performance. I took that win and then offered up some flake in return in place of that raffle.. There was a new number picked and it was #13 your the winner of another bundle of flake....


----------



## DETONATER

baldylatino said:


> Ttt put me down for some sparkle


Homie, Hit me up Friday, Saturday or Sunday at Advanced Stereo Riverside... On Magnolia.. We'll chop it up and I'll show you some colors.. And you can show me some of your work.. ... Mark Sparkle Efx Flake.


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52

*TTT BUMP !!*


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

:h5:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

CONGRATULATIONS #21WING 200 PARTY FOR 9 PEOPLE HOOTERS

















CONGRATULATIONS #27 DINNER FOR 4 EL TORITO 


















CONGRATULATIONS #10 YOU WON THE 4 1 HOUR PLAY CARDS FROM GAMEWORKS THANK YOU FOR YOUR PARTICIPATION

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL WHO WON TONIGHT THERE WILL BE MORE RAFFLES IN THE MORNING GOTTA GET TO SLEEP IM BEAT ITS BEEN A LONG ONE



THANK YOU ALL FOR PLAYING AND THANKS AGAIN TO ALL OUR SPONSORS. FROM TRAFFIC


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT THIS IS ADDICTING LOL.......................


----------



## DETONATER

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS #21WING 200 PARTY FOR 9 PEOPLE HOOTERS
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL WHO WON TONIGHT THERE WILL BE MORE RAFFLES IN THE MORNING GOTTA GET TO SLEEP IM BEAT ITS BEEN A LONG ONE
> 
> THANK YOU ALL FOR PLAYING AND THANKS AGAIN TO ALL OUR SPONSORS. FROM TRAFFIC



What! That's 2 Wins.....! Hell yeah... Thank You Traffic! Thanks Hooters!!! Woop Woop! 



Keep an eye out at the show, I will put together some special packages up and above what Mark & I talked about... Be prepared to get in on these raffles the day of the show... TTT for Traffic and TTMFT for all the Traffic & Sparkle Efx Supporters. 

Take a chance to stop by the FLAKE SALE page under paint & body and check out the selection & post up your shout outs or Bumps.. lol ... Also coming soon 30+ new colors to choose from... In the works now.. and will bust out at the Traffic Show 2012.....


----------



## servant of christ

:wave:


----------



## chef

throw some flake my way big mark !!!!!


----------



## DETONATER

chef said:


> throw some flake my way big mark !!!!!


*I came up with a crazy idea today. Put a tank of compressed air, and a tank filled with super large chrome flake in my trunk. With a pipe on each side from the rear of my 64 just ready, go go gadget some flake out the ass when that ass is on High lock up... instead of I'm Rick James Beeyoch.... I'll park in the middle of the blvd, rap up them pipes bust out a super burst of flake and jump out the car yelling "I'm Mr Flake Beeyouch! " twirl my flaked out cape Jump back in the seat drop that corner on 3 and drag the shit out that ass yelling west side I'm Mr Flake Beeyouch!!! 
*

:roflmao:


----------



## d1ulove2h8

DETONATER said:


> *I came up with a crazy idea today. Put a tank of compressed air, and a tank filled with super large chrome flake in my trunk. With a pipe on each side from the rear of my 64 just ready, go go gadget some flake out the ass when that ass is on High lock up... instead of I'm Rick James Beeyoch.... I'll park in the middle of the blvd, rap up them pipes bust out a super burst of flake and jump out the car yelling "I'm Mr Flake Beeyouch! " twirl my flaked out cape Jump back in the seat drop that corner on 3 and drag the shit out that ass yelling west side I'm Mr Flake Beeyouch!!!
> *
> 
> :roflmao:



See this is wut happens when u get people on this page so late at night. They become a little delirious. Lol. Lets hope that sparkley cape dont freak out the hooters girls. Lmaooooo


----------



## d1ulove2h8

DETONATER said:


> 81cutty'elite' You were #13 for RAB Performance. I took that win and then offered up some flake in return in place of that raffle.. There was a new number picked and it was #13 your the winner of another bundle of flake....



Hey Albert congrats on the win. Let me know if u need da hook up on da paint n materials. I got a homie in montclair that can hook it up Lol


----------



## d1ulove2h8

SO wuts da next one?????? Its countdown time for da show


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT # 27 THANKS TRAFFIC C C


----------



## sinisster65

Early Morning Bump:420:


----------



## baldylatino

DETONATER said:


> Homie, Hit me up Friday, Saturday or Sunday at Advanced Stereo Riverside... On Magnolia.. We'll chop it up and I'll show you some colors.. And you can show me some of your work.. ... Mark Sparkle Efx Flake.


For sure mark, that's down the street from my house, what time u gonna be there Friday?


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

DETONATER said:


> 81cutty'elite' You were #13 for RAB Performance. I took that win and then offered up some flake in return in place of that raffle.. There was a new number picked and it was #13 your the winner of another bundle of flake....


Serious? Nice!!! I'm a happy camper now. Lol 

Thanks bro


----------



## DETONATER

d1ulove2h8 said:


> See this is wut happens when u get people on this page so late at night. They become a little serious. Lol. the sparkley cape was part of the joke. and after jarring up all that flake I look like Edward. :barf: Lmaooooo





baldylatino said:


> For sure mark, that's down the street from my house, what time u gonna be there Friday?


9-7 all 3 days.. 



81cutty'elite' said:


> Serious? Nice!!! I'm a happy camper now. Lol
> 
> 
> Thanks bro


:h5:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare

:nicoderm:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

DETONATER said:


> 81cutty'elite' You were #13 for RAB Performance. I took that win and then offered up some flake in return in place of that raffle.. There was a new number picked and it was #13 your the winner of another bundle of flake....


a great thing for sparkle efx flake to give back 



SIMPLE GREEN 52 said:


> *TTT BUMP !!*


jump in these raffles louie thanks for the bump 



smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> :h5:


whats up smiley you guys ready? jump in these raffles you guys can participate too 



ElProfeJose said:


> TTT THIS IS ADDICTING LOL.......................


hell yea before the d1uluv2h8 was the biggest on here i think your taking over 



servant of christ said:


> :wave:


get in the raffles david thanks for the bump 



DETONATER said:


> *I came up with a crazy idea today. Put a tank of compressed air, and a tank filled with super large chrome flake in my trunk. With a pipe on each side from the rear of my 64 just ready, go go gadget some flake out the ass when that ass is on High lock up... instead of I'm Rick James Beeyoch.... I'll park in the middle of the blvd, rap up them pipes bust out a super burst of flake and jump out the car yelling "I'm Mr Flake Beeyouch! " twirl my flaked out cape Jump back in the seat drop that corner on 3 and drag the shit out that ass yelling west side I'm Mr Flake Beeyouch!!!
> *
> 
> :roflmao:


that would be a sight to see you too much 



d1ulove2h8 said:


> SO wuts da next one?????? Its countdown time for da show


someones taking your place already 



Latin Luxury said:


> TTT # 27 THANKS TRAFFIC C C


your welcome 



sinisster65 said:


> Early Morning Bump:420:


thanks for the bump style


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Our next raffle is a mystery gift sponsored by Big Risk from Traffic. the next 15 people to post who they are coming to the show with will be entered to win. Its a good thing for the car we will post a picture when 15 people reply who they are coming with 

Thanks Risk for your donation


----------



## dreamer1

Wit the familia.....latins finest bike club......


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

dreamer1 said:


> Wit the familia.....latins finest bike club......


#1 This is a good one


----------



## supreme82

with the CONTAGIOUS CC FAMILY


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

Coming to the show wit Elite Car Club!!


----------



## ray-13

Show is still March 12 2012 right....????


----------



## 65chevyridah

Coming to the show with the BLVD KINGS fam


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS

MY FAMILY


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

ray-13 said:


> Show is still March 12 2012 right....????


March 18


----------



## ray-13

81cutty'elite' said:


> March 18


Thanks homie.... I ment the 18th DAMMM phone and fat fingers lol


----------



## KLASSICK CC

:thumbsup::tongue:


----------



## DETONATER

Coming to the show with Chino's Dreamwork Customs, Top Notch Customz, & the Sparkle Efx Team... :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3

Coming to the show in my 73 and My fam


----------



## romeo

coming with the kids and some of the club members. TTT for The Traffic Show.:h5:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

supreme82 said:


> View attachment 448594
> with the CONTAGIOUS CC FAMILY


#2



81cutty'elite' said:


> Coming to the show wit Elite Car Club!!


#3


65chevyridah said:


> Coming to the show with the BLVD KINGS fam


#4


PAPA_SNOPS said:


> MY FAMILY
> View attachment 448615


#5


81cutty'elite' said:


> March 18


#5


DETONATER said:


> Coming to the show with Chino's Dreamwork Customs, Top Notch Customz, & the Sparkle Efx Team... :thumbsup:


#6


RIDES3 said:


> Coming to the show in my 73 and My fam


#7



romeo said:


> coming with the kids and some of the club members. TTT for The Traffic Show.:h5:


#8

thanks for your support everyone


----------



## Richiecool69elka

*Coming to THE SHOW with My Wonderful Daughter.It's A Blessing to Have Her.*


----------



## socalconcepts

SEE YOU GUY'S IN A WEEK LOOKING FORWARD TO IT ALWAYS A GOOD SHOW :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13

COMING WITH THE FAM AND LATINS FINEST CAR CLUB. TTMFT FOR TRAFFIC


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Coming with the fam and LATINS FINEST BIKE &CC


----------



## plumjuc

*COMING WITH THE WIFEY MY KIDS MY GRAND KIDS AND THE ROYAL IMAGE FAMILY TRAFFIC TTT GONNA B A BAD ASS SHOW :naughty:*


----------



## Vm0m0

coming with the wife and kids. big mark


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Richiecool69elka said:


> *Coming to THE SHOW with My Wonderful Daughter.It's A Blessing to Have Her.*


#9



socalconcepts said:


> SEE YOU GUY'S IN A WEEK LOOKING FORWARD TO IT ALWAYS A GOOD SHOW :thumbsup:


See you there roy jump in the raffle 



Lolophill13 said:


> COMING WITH THE FAM AND LATINS FINEST CAR CLUB. TTMFT FOR TRAFFIC


#10


Mr. Grizzly said:


> Coming with the fam and LATINS FINEST BIKE &CC


#11


4 more to go


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

plumjuc said:


> *COMING WITH THE WIFEY MY KIDS MY GRAND KIDS AND THE ROYAL IMAGE FAMILY TRAFFIC TTT GONNA B A BAD ASS SHOW :naughty:*


#12



Vm0m0 said:


> coming with the wife and kids. big mark


#13


2 more good luck everyone


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Coming with my GT family n baby momma n my daughter


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS

:x: hope i win one:x:


----------



## Rudey's-mommy

With my baby n hubby


----------



## EL RAIDER

did I win?


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Coming with my GT family n baby momma n my daughter


#14


PAPA_SNOPS said:


> :x: hope i win one:x:


you didnt enter this one sorry


Rudey's-mommy said:


> With my baby n hubby


#15


EL RAIDER said:


> did I win?


you didnt enter jesse but you always a winner in my books lets get this raffle drawn stay tuned







This was donated by Big Risk ballmill spark plug wire holders thanks risky business


----------



## Latin Luxury

:run: LET GO TWO THE SHOW !!!! TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

congratulations #14 you are the winner of the spark plug wire holders hope they do your engine good


----------



## rolldawg213

damn,nice ,whats nexthno:


----------



## Terco

TTT, SEE YOU FELLAS SOON! :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

i have great news gameworks ontario mills is offering 10% off food with club shirts on the 16th, 17th, and 18th mention you are going to the traffic show and they will also throw in a 30 min game card













and for our next raffle mention your plans for this weekend if they can include gameworks you will be entered to win a family pack for 4 good for sunday the next 15 people and we will also throw in a surprise from CFR Performance

we would like to thank gameworks for their sponsorship be sure to stop by their establishment they have wonderful service traffic loves gameworks


----------



## d1ulove2h8

Weekend plans include going broke cause i have to take my girl n my daughter to get their nails done n shopping at da ontario mills. Winning that prize would be good since i know my pockets will be empty after they r done wit me. Lol.


----------



## rolldawg213

this weekend im spending a day at gameworks with the family and the next one if i win:biggrin:.Thanks gameworks and cfr performance:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Im bringing the fam from hawaii to check this show out so they can go back nd tell all there friends how TRAFFIC car club does it


TRAFFIC 58 said:


> Our next raffle is a mystery gift sponsored by Big Risk from Traffic. the next 15 people to post who they are coming to the show with will be entered to win. Its a good thing for the car we will post a picture when 15 people reply who they are coming with
> 
> Thanks Risk for your donation


----------



## Lolophill13

On the weekend take the fam to the mills and watch a movie after when I win i'll take them to gameworks


----------



## UNIQUES

For the weekend will be trying to finish my ride for the traffic show


----------



## sinisster65

Cleaning car this weekend and then afterwards head down to Gameworks for some food and games :thumbsup:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

rolldawg213 said:


> damn,nice ,whats nexthno:


:thumbsup:



Terco said:


> TTT, SEE YOU FELLAS SOON! :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:



TRAFFIC 58 said:


> i have great news gameworks ontario mills is offering 10% off food with club shirts on the 16th, 17th, and 18th mention you are going to the traffic show and they will also throw in a 30 min game card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for our next raffle mention your plans for this weekend if they can include gameworks you will be entered to win a family pack for 4 good for sunday the next 15 people and we will also throw in a surprise from CFR Performance
> 
> we would like to thank gameworks for their sponsorship be sure to stop by their establishment they have wonderful service traffic loves gameworks
> 
> 
> SEE YOU GUYS AT GAMEWORKS:thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TRAFFIC TO THE TOP!!!! ONE MORE WEEK


----------



## Rudey's-mommy

On saturday Rudey has his opening game for pee wee tball and on sunday it would be nice to take him to Gameworks for a treat. :x:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Qvo. Comin to dj the show with my team (wife, Little J-LO ( my daughter) And my son).


----------



## stephanie22

After a long week of working it would be nice to head over to gameworks and enjoy a nice refreshing cold one


----------



## djmikethecholodj

After dj-ing the show this sunday for best of Friends BC, Gameworks sounds like fun.


----------



## chef

Just like other baseball familias sat we have a game in farms and after were going to gameworks see what kind of fun we can have thier too


----------



## ElProfeJose

Sat night. We are gonna hit Hollywood. Then Sunday meet in the evening with the LATINS finest family. So game works could be worked into the morning on Sunday. TTT.


----------



## 66 buick

man i going to game wrks the night before *traffics big show get down traffic see u at show rolling at 3 amm to get there*


----------



## 65chevyridah

Saturday driving down from the bay kick it with family in whittier then hit up the traffic show Sunday


----------



## Thriller

Can register day of show ? And If so how much?


----------



## David Cervantes

Any one knows the time of move in for this show?? I heard it was 12:00 to 3:30 so anyone has any info. Thanks


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:shh: SORRY 4 DA PEDO 2DAY MARK!! REALLY!! :yessad:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

Thriller said:


> Can register day of show ? And If so how much?


THERE IS NO PRE REG JUST SHOW UP IN THE MORNING BETWEEN 4 AM - 10 AM AND FOR CARS AND TRUCKS ITS $25 BIKES PEDAL CARS AND MOTORCYCLES ARE $10



David Cervantes said:


> Any one knows the time of move in for this show?? I heard it was 12:00 to 3:30 so anyone has any info. Thanks


MOVE IN IS 4 AM - 10 AM 



El Aztec Pride said:


> :shh: SORRY 4 DA PEDO 2DAY MARK!! REALLY!! :yessad:


MY DAD SAID IT WAS OKAY HE TURNED OFF HIS PHONE AND IS WATCHING A MOVIE


----------



## LivinLegend




----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB

"WICKED RIDAZ" WE GONNA TRY TO COME DOWN AND CHECK OUT THIS BIG I.E. CARSHOW IN ONTARIO


----------



## sinisster65

Friday morning Bump :420:


----------



## Sporty67

Qvo mark its almost about that time hu homies


----------



## Sporty67

O Class will be needing plenty of room for displays cars and bikes Ttt Traffic car club


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS

im goona go to the park this weekend. i won the spark plug plates. i would like to take the kidds to Gameworks


----------



## djmikethecholodj

CHOLO DJ IN THE HOUSE


----------



## ElProfeJose

djmikethecholodj said:


> CHOLO DJ IN THE HOUSE


What's up cholo Dj.


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Wassup homie!! When we cruising into the sunset ese.


----------



## Latin Luxury

LATIN LUXURY C C B C WILL B IN THE HOUSE LET GET SHOW ROLLING TTT!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Latin Luxury said:


> LATIN LUXURY C C B C WILL B IN THE HOUSE LET GET SHOW ROLLING TTT!!!!



Leave the GB Packer stuff at home. Oh, and tell your son don't even think of coming to my hood with Giants hats and stuff. :rant:


----------



## ElProfeJose

djmikethecholodj said:


> Wassup homie!! When we cruising into the sunset ese.


The 22 nd of April. Still in the air about where to go to.


----------



## djmikethecholodj

What happened to the park?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

PEOPLE WANTED A CHANGE IT YUP A LIL


djmikethecholodj said:


> What happened to the park?


----------



## mr.widow-maker

RIGHT ON.TTT SEE U THERE


djmikethecholodj said:


> After dj-ing the show this sunday for best of Friends BC, Gameworks sounds like fun.


----------



## FoolishinVegas

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> i have great news gameworks ontario mills is offering 10% off food with club shirts on the 16th, 17th, and 18th mention you are going to the traffic show and they will also throw in a 30 min game card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for our next raffle mention your plans for this weekend if they can include gameworks you will be entered to win a family pack for 4 good for sunday the next 15 people and we will also throw in a surprise from CFR Performance
> 
> we would like to thank gameworks for their sponsorship be sure to stop by their establishment they have wonderful service traffic loves gameworks


Plans are: Bringing the '9 from Vegas to be at the Traffic show! have fun with all the riders! take lots of pictures with the cars and models! and afterwards, go celebrate at Gameworks!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> i have great news gameworks ontario mills is offering 10% off food with club shirts on the 16th, 17th, and 18th mention you are going to the traffic show and they will also throw in a 30 min game card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for our next raffle mention your plans for this weekend if they can include gameworks you will be entered to win a family pack for 4 good for sunday the next 15 people and we will also throw in a surprise from CFR Performance
> 
> we would like to thank gameworks for their sponsorship be sure to stop by their establishment they have wonderful service traffic loves gameworks





d1ulove2h8 said:


> Weekend plans include going broke cause i have to take my girl n my daughter to get their nails done n shopping at da ontario mills. Winning that prize would be good since i know my pockets will be empty after they r done wit me. Lol.


#1



rolldawg213 said:


> this weekend im spending a day at gameworks with the family and the next one if i win:biggrin:.Thanks gameworks and cfr performance:thumbsup:


#2



mr.widow-maker said:


> Im bringing the fam from hawaii to check this show out so they can go back nd tell all there friends how TRAFFIC car club does it


#3



Lolophill13 said:


> On the weekend take the fam to the mills and watch a movie after when I win i'll take them to gameworks


#4



UNIQUES said:


> For the weekend will be trying to finish my ride for the traffic show


#5



sinisster65 said:


> Cleaning car this weekend and then afterwards head down to Gameworks for some food and games :thumbsup:


#6



Rudey's-mommy said:


> On saturday Rudey has his opening game for pee wee tball and on sunday it would be nice to take him to Gameworks for a treat. :x:


#7



stephanie22 said:


> After a long week of working it would be nice to head over to gameworks and enjoy a nice refreshing cold one


#8



djmikethecholodj said:


> After dj-ing the show this sunday for best of Friends BC, Gameworks sounds like fun.


#9



chef said:


> Just like other baseball familias sat we have a game in farms and after were going to gameworks see what kind of fun we can have thier too


#10



ElProfeJose said:


> Sat night. We are gonna hit Hollywood. Then Sunday meet in the evening with the LATINS finest family. So game works could be worked into the morning on Sunday. TTT.


#11



65chevyridah said:


> Saturday driving down from the bay kick it with family in whittier then hit up the traffic show Sunday


#12



PAPA_SNOPS said:


> im goona go to the park this weekend. i won the spark plug plates. i would like to take the kidds to Gameworks


#13



FoolishinVegas said:


> Plans are: Bringing the '9 from Vegas to be at the Traffic show! have fun with all the riders! take lots of pictures with the cars and models! and afterwards, go celebrate at Gameworks!!  :thumbsup:


#14


lets get this out 14 contestants whats 1 less more chances


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

congratulations#13 you are the winner of Gameworks family 4 pack good for Sunday comes with 4 1 hr cards and a rear view mirror from CFR


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

OUR NEXT RAFFLE WILL BE SPONSORED BY RIZZAS PIZZA WE WILL BE RAFFLING OFF A PIZZA FOR THE SHOW. WHO WILL YOU SHARE THIS 2 FOOT PEPPERONI PIZZA WITH? THE NEXT 10 TO POST THIS WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN. WE WILL BE DOING FOUR OF THESE ONLINE AND TWO NUMBERS WILL BE PICKED AT THE SHOW AT 12 O'CLOCK HAVE LUNCH ON RIZZAS PIZZA AND TRAFFIC THANK YOU FOR YOUR SUPPORT


----------



## baldylatino

Shot out to rizzas pizzas


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

Gonna Share that 2 foot pizza with the Fam!!! Shout out to Rizzas Pizza!


----------



## Amahury760

Hope we can win some pizza.  so we can eat at the show. Won't have money left after we fill our tanks  MemberS only cc San Diego .


----------



## sinisster65

Rizza's Pizza is the Bomb. I just might eat the whole thing myself. But I might share some with the Club at the show.:drama:


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY

BUMP!:h5:


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS

shout to rizza pizzaWit my kids:drama:


----------



## d1ulove2h8

Ill share alittle wit my family but i wont lie ill eat most of it myself. Lol


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Are u guys gonna have miss lady pinks perform this year? I would definitly go if she was performing there... You guys should get her to perform there....


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Who wants miss lady pinks to perform at the carshow with hi power soldiers....


----------



## stephanie22

I would share with my hunny!!! He loves to eat


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Can we get miss lady pinks to perform out there this year?


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Email [email protected] if u like to get miss lady pinks and the hi power soldiers at UR carshow.....


----------



## rolldawg213

im taking my family,specially my sons they love pizza,shout out rizza pizza for some great pizza:biggrin:


----------



## supreme82

ima share it with the fam. shout out to RIZZAS PIZZA or in CHOLO DJs words, A BIG Q-VO


----------



## 66 buick

*empire finest will be eating that shit:dunno:*


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

baldylatino said:


> Shot out to rizzas pizzas


#1


81cutty'elite' said:


> Gonna Share that 2 foot pizza with the Fam!!! Shout out to Rizzas Pizza!


#2


Amahury760 said:


> Hope we can win some pizza.  so we can eat at the show. Won't have money left after we fill our tanks  MemberS only cc San Diego .


#3


sinisster65 said:


> Rizza's Pizza is the Bomb. I just might eat the whole thing myself. But I might share some with the Club at the show.:drama:


#4


PAPA_SNOPS said:


> shout to rizza pizzaWit my kids:drama:


#5


d1ulove2h8 said:


> Ill share alittle wit my family but i wont lie ill eat most of it myself. Lol


#6


stephanie22 said:


> I would share with my hunny!!! He loves to eat


#7


rolldawg213 said:


> im taking my family,specially my sons they love pizza,shout out rizza pizza for some great pizza:biggrin:


#8


supreme82 said:


> ima share it with the fam. shout out to RIZZAS PIZZA or in CHOLO DJs words, A BIG Q-VO


#9


66 buick said:


> *empire finest will be eating that shit:dunno:*


#10CONGRATULATIONS #6 IS THE WINNER 














YOU WILL BE EATING PIZZA ABOUT 12 O'CLOCK AT THE SHOW. THANKS RIZZAS FOR YOUR SUPPORT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

THE NEXT ONE IS SPONSORED BY MY NY PIZZA THE SAME GOES FOR THEM. THE NEXT 10 PEOPLE TO POST WHO THEY WILL BE SHARING THIS WITH AND GIVE THEM A LITTLE SHOUT OUT WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN A 2 FOOT PEPPERONI PIZZA. WE WILL BE OFFERING 4 OF THESE ONLINE AND 2 THE DAY OF THE SHOW ABOUT 12 O'CLOCK

YOU CAN CHECK THEIR PIZZA OUT AT WWW.MYNYPIZZA.COM 
TRAFFIC LOVES MY NY PIZZA


----------



## chef

I'm going to be sharing the pizza with the homies from la gente so shout out to my ny pizza


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

BOTH OF THESE PIZZA PLACES ARE GREAT RIZZAS PIZZA HAS A THICK CRUST AND GREAT TEXTURE THIS IS SOME GOOD STUFF 


MY NY PIZZA HAS A THIN CRUST WITH GREAT TEXTURE AS WELL AND LOTS OF FLAVOR THEY ARE BOTH GREAT PIZZAS YOU WILL SEE YOURSELVES THE WINNERS I MEAN IF NOT PAY THEM BOTH A VISIT YOU WONT BE DISAPPOINTED ONE IS LOCATED IN UPLAND THE OTHER ONE IS IN FONTANA TRY THEM BOTH


----------



## ElProfeJose

Sharing with anyone that's there at the show.


----------



## stephanie22

Shout out to NY pizza and ill be sharing with my hungry friends and my hunny.....


----------



## d1ulove2h8

Congradulations to number 6........








WAIT THATS ME!!!!!!!! Wooo hooooooo. My fat ass gets some free pizza


----------



## baldylatino

Shotout to ny pizza, will be eating it all bymyself! Puro pedo, just wanna win something, shit! Lol


----------



## rolldawg213

Shout out to NY Pizza,my fam is going to enjoy it


----------



## d1ulove2h8

I would share it with my girl n my daughter. Ill save u a few slices too mark since u will be running around all morning.


Oh ya shout out to ny pizzeria


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

Gonna share it with my fellow car club members


----------



## Az cracker

shout out to new york pizza. i would share that pizza wit my daddy n his girlfriend


----------



## tdaddysd

shout out to new york pizza got share it with my GOOD TIMES fam...


----------



## Latin Luxury

Shout out to ny pizza i would share it with all the kids at the show!!!!


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

Shout out to Razzas pizza!!! Gonna share that pizza with me myself and I!!!!! And my Fam of course!! Lol


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

Damn!! Driving and posting is not a good idea. Shout out to New York pizza and this post!!! Gonna share it with my Fam and not victor cuz he's bugging me for it!


----------



## d1ulove2h8

81cutty'elite' said:


> Damn!! Driving and posting is not a good idea. Shout out to New York pizza and this post!!! Gonna share it with my Fam and not victor cuz he's bugging me for it!





ORALE!!!!!!!!!! I tried help u out. Thats it no more. Keep givin shout outs razza pizza since i already won that prize. Lol


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

d1ulove2h8 said:


> ORALE!!!!!!!!!! I tried help u out. Thats it no more. Keep givin shout outs razza pizza since i already won that prize. Lol


Hahahaha!!!! Ok I will invite you to the party


----------



## sinisster65

Big shout out to NY pizza, The club would help me finish it off


----------



## Vm0m0

Gonna share the pizza with the familia, shout out to MY NY Pizza.


----------



## Vm0m0

Gonna share the pizza with the familia, shout out to MY NY Pizza. <BR>


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THE NEXT ONE IS SPONSORED BY MY NY PIZZA THE SAME GOES FOR THEM. THE NEXT 10 PEOPLE TO POST WHO THEY WILL BE SHARING THIS WITH AND GIVE THEM A LITTLE SHOUT OUT WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN A 2 FOOT PEPPERONI PIZZA. WE WILL BE OFFERING 4 OF THESE ONLINE AND 2 THE DAY OF THE SHOW ABOUT 12 O'CLOCK
> 
> YOU CAN CHECK THEIR PIZZA OUT AT WWW.MYNYPIZZA.COM
> TRAFFIC LOVES MY NY PIZZA





chef said:


> I'm going to be sharing the pizza with the homies from la gente so shout out to my ny pizza


#1



ElProfeJose said:


> Sharing with anyone that's there at the show.


#2



stephanie22 said:


> Shout out to NY pizza and ill be sharing with my hungry friends and my hunny.....


#3


baldylatino said:


> Shotout to ny pizza, will be eating it all bymyself! Puro pedo, just wanna win something, shit! Lol


#4



rolldawg213 said:


> Shout out to NY Pizza,my fam is going to enjoy it


#5



d1ulove2h8 said:


> I would share it with my girl n my daughter. Ill save u a few slices too mark since u will be running around all morning.
> 
> 
> Oh ya shout out to ny pizzeria


#6



81cutty'elite' said:


> Gonna share it with my fellow car club members


#7


Az cracker said:


> shout out to new york pizza. i would share that pizza wit my daddy n his girlfriend


#8



tdaddysd said:


> shout out to new york pizza got share it with my GOOD TIMES fam...


#9



Latin Luxury said:


> Shout out to ny pizza i would share it with all the kids at the show!!!!


#10


CONGRATULATIONS #3 


























THANK YOU NY PIZZA FOR YOUR SUPPORT AND THANKS ALL WHO PARTICIPATED STAY TUNED FOR THE NEXT ONE


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

THE NEXT ONE IS SPONSORED BY MY NY PIZZA THE SAME GOES FOR THEM. THE NEXT 10 PEOPLE TO POST WHO THEY WILL BE SHARING THIS WITH AND GIVE THEM A LITTLE SHOUT OUT WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN A 2 FOOT PEPPERONI PIZZA. WE WILL BE OFFERING 4 OF THESE ONLINE AND 2 THE DAY OF THE SHOW ABOUT 12 O'CLOCK 

YOU CAN CHECK THEIR PIZZA OUT AT WWW.MYNYPIZZA.COM 
TRAFFIC LOVES NY PIZZA WE ARE GOING TO DO ONE MORE THESE 3 ARE IN ALREADY 7 MORE TO GO SO THE NEXT 7 WILL COUNT GOOD LUCK 












81cutty'elite' said:


> Damn!! Driving and posting is not a good idea. Shout out to New York pizza and this post!!! Gonna share it with my Fam and not victor cuz he's bugging me for it!


#1



sinisster65 said:


> Big shout out to NY pizza, The club would help me finish it off


#2



Vm0m0 said:


> Gonna share the pizza with the familia, shout out to MY NY Pizza.


#3











7 MORE TO ENTER AND WE ARE GOING TO DO SOMETHING ELSE


----------



## rolldawg213

big shout out to NY pizza ,my gente fam will love this


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Shout Out to My NY Pizza.Gonna Share it with My Homies at The Show...


----------



## stephanie22

Yayyyyy meeeeee... CHEOWWW


----------



## d1ulove2h8

Big shout out to new york pizza. Hook me up wit the next the next pizza n ill share it the first person to buy me a beer. Lol


----------



## chef

Shout out to my ny pizza so we can eat at the show


----------



## d1ulove2h8

And since i won da mini keg in da first raffle its a perfect combination


----------



## rolldawg213

hno:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

rolldawg213 said:


> big shout out to NY pizza ,my gente fam will love this


#4



Richiecool69elka said:


> Shout Out to My NY Pizza.Gonna Share it with My Homies at The Show...


#5



stephanie22 said:


> Yayyyyy meeeeee... CHEOWWW


CONGRATILATIONS YOU'LL BE GRUBING THE DAY OF THE SHOW



d1ulove2h8 said:


> Big shout out to new york pizza. Hook me up wit the next the next pizza n ill share it the first person to buy me a beer. Lol


YOU GOT ENOUGH PIZZA ALREADY:barf: SAVE SOME FOR THE OTHER PEEPS



chef said:


> Shout out to my ny pizza so we can eat at the show


#6


----------



## Az cracker

i wanna win this pizza n share it with my daddy. way to go ny pizza


----------



## d1ulove2h8

Hey i wanna be able to compare both kinds. Lol. Jk. But see if i win another one then i can hopefully trade for some of those chicken wings. Lol


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Az cracker said:


> i wanna win this pizza n share it with my daddy. way to go ny pizza


#7 



3 more 2 go


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

d1ulove2h8 said:


> Hey i wanna be able to compare both kinds. Lol. Jk. But see if i win another one then i can hopefully trade for some of those chicken wings. Lol


That pizza is good you'll like it guaranteed or your post back


----------



## stephanie22

Shout out to NY pizza! !!!!! My bunny and his friends are gunna grub! !!


----------



## d1ulove2h8

Lol. Ill take ur word homie. Remember u said that mini keg was gonna be icy cold for me that day.


----------



## baldylatino

Shot out to ny pizza


----------



## supreme82

shout out to ny pizza gonna share with my fam


----------



## Lolophill13

SHARE WITH T LATINS FINEST FAM SHOUT TO NY PIZZA


----------



## Latin Luxury

SHOUT TO NY PIZZA AND SHARE IT WITH THE LATIN LUXURY FAM :h5: TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

baldylatino said:


> Shot out to ny pizza


#8



supreme82 said:


> shout out to ny pizza gonna share with my fam


#9









stay tuned till tomorrow we'll post the winner :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> #8
> 
> 
> #9
> 
> 
> #10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stay tuned till tomorrow we'll post the winner :thumbsup:


What happened withe my #:dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

So you guys gonna get hi power out there for your show?


----------



## socalconcepts

How do u get in the raffle?


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Lolophill13 said:


> SHARE WITH T LATINS FINEST FAM SHOUT TO NY PIZZA


THIS POST IS #10 SORRY MADE A MISTAKE I WILL POST THE WINNER IN THE MORNING TIRED THATS WHAT WAS WRONG


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

socalconcepts said:


> How do u get in the raffle?


CHECK IT OUT ROY TOMORROW THERE WILL BE MORE STUFF TO RAFFLE OFF. :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Waz up people if u have any local carshows coming up in la,oc,ie, and would like to get miss lady pinks and the hi power soldiers from hi power ent at your carshow to perform get at email [email protected].. team hi power street team here..


----------



## tdaddysd

*bump...*


----------



## Sporty67

Ttt


----------



## RUSTY 36

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## DETONATER

hno:


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

I just donated a Black and Decker 11amp Variable Speed Sander/Polisher Compliments of Myself Dj Xscape and Finishmaster!! Make sure you enter the raffle at the show on sunday to win it!! Big ups to Mark for all the hard work he goes through to put on this show.


www.djxscape.com


----------



## d1ulove2h8

Thats a cool prize. How do we get in on the raffles the day of the show? 



Also maybe u should throw in some of DJ XSCAPES 1st of the month mixes. Menace 2 society and the soul train ones r 2 of my favorites.


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

d1ulove2h8 said:


> Thats a cool prize. How do we get in on the raffles the day of the show?
> 
> 
> 
> Also maybe u should throw in some of DJ XSCAPES 1st of the month mixes. Menace 2 society and the soul train ones r 2 of my favorites.


Those are all free on Itunes already!! www.xscapespodcast.com


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

THANK YOU ALBERT FOR YOUR SUPPORT AND FINISHMASTERS AND THE BIG BAD ELITE CREW 
ELITE IN THE MF HOUSE


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

CONGRATULATIONS #8 THANK YOU FOR YOUR PARTICIPATION


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

OUR NEXT RAFFLE WILL BE SPONSORED BY CHEVYS FRESH MEX IN ONTARIO. THE NEXT 10 PEOPLE TO GIVE A SHOUT OUT TO CHEVYS FRESH MEX WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN 4 FREE DINNERS.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT FOR CHEVYS FRESH MEX


TRAFFIC 58 said:


> OUR NEXT RAFFLE WILL BE SPONSORED BY CHEVYS FRESH MEX IN ONTARIO. THE NEXT 10 PEOPLE TO GIVE A SHOUT OUT TO CHEVYS FRESH MEX WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN 4 FREE DINNERS.


----------



## [email protected]

ttt for chevys. hope i winn


TRAFFIC 58 said:


> OUR NEXT RAFFLE WILL BE SPONSORED BY CHEVYS FRESH MEX IN ONTARIO. THE NEXT 10 PEOPLE TO GIVE A SHOUT OUT TO CHEVYS FRESH MEX WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN 4 FREE DINNERS.


----------



## chale63

hell yea.ttt for chevys. good stuff here


TRAFFIC 58 said:


> OUR NEXT RAFFLE WILL BE SPONSORED BY CHEVYS FRESH MEX IN ONTARIO. THE NEXT 10 PEOPLE TO GIVE A SHOUT OUT TO CHEVYS FRESH MEX WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN 4 FREE DINNERS.


----------



## sinisster65

Big shout out to Chevys Fresh Mex! Good stuff
:worship:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

tdaddysd said:


> *bump...*


THANKS FOR THE BUMP GOODTIMES IN THE HOUSE 


Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


THANKS FOR THE BUMP SPORTY 


RUSTY 36 said:


> :thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


THANKS FOR THE BUMP RUSTY AND FIRME CLASSICS IN THE HOUSE



DETONATER said:


> hno:


:wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT FOR CHEVYS FRESH MEX


#1



[email protected] said:


> ttt for chevys. hope i winn


#2



chale63 said:


> hell yea.ttt for chevys. good stuff here


#3



sinisster65 said:


> Big shout out to Chevys Fresh Mex! Good stuff
> :worship:


#4

6 MORE TO GO


----------



## rolldawg213

big shout out to chevys fresh mex:thumbsup:


----------



## chef

Shout out to Chevys great food


----------



## d1ulove2h8

Shout out to Chevy mexican grubb


----------



## stephanie22

Shout out to CHEVY'S! !!


----------



## way2fly

Where is the show at


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

rolldawg213 said:


> big shout out to chevys fresh mex:thumbsup:


#5



chef said:


> Shout out to Chevys great food


#6



d1ulove2h8 said:


> Shout out to Chevy mexican grubb


#7



stephanie22 said:


> Shout out to CHEVY'S! !!


#8



way2fly said:


> Where is the show at


#9


1 MORE TO GO


----------



## Az cracker

I want to win Chevy's food. Shout out to them


----------



## d1ulove2h8

way2fly said:


> Where is the show at



Citizens bank arena in ontario ca.


----------



## Lolophill13

Shout to chevys food


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Az cracker said:


> I want to win Chevy's food. Shout out to them


#10

WE WILL PICK THE WINNER SHORTLY


----------



## servant of christ

whats up Mark did you guys make a flyer for the show i like to post it up on my facebook


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

servant of christ said:


> whats up Mark did you guys make a flyer for the show i like to post it up on my facebook




















HERE IS THE FLYER DAVID AND THANKS


----------



## servant of christ

thanks Mark


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

CONGRATULATIONS #4 THANK YOU FOR YOUR PARTICIPATION


----------



## sinisster65

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS #4 THANK YOU FOR YOUR PARTICIPATION


Sweet


----------



## DETONATER

Ttt


----------



## 66 buick

*big ups on so many raffles to the top for traffic cant wait tell show timehno:*


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

servant of christ said:


> thanks Mark


:thumbsup:


DETONATER said:


> Ttt


:thumbsup:



66 buick said:


> *big ups on so many raffles to the top for traffic cant wait tell show timehno:*


:thumbsup:We're just trying to make everyone happy in here. and have a great show for the people.



ElProfeJose said:


> TTT.


:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

OUR NEXT RAFFLE IS A KEYLESS REMOTE ALARM. SPONSORED BY AUDIO FACTORY. THE NEXT 20 PEOPLE TO GIVE THEM A SHOUT OUT WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN PLUS A 4 1 HOUR GAMEWORK CARDS AND A 2FOOT PIZZA FROM RIZZA PIZZA DELIVERED TO THE SHOW. SO GIVE THEM ALL A SHOUT OUT 
IF YOU WON A PIZZA ALREADY THE PIZZA WILL GO TO SOMEONE IN THE OTHER 19 RAFFLE LIST
BUT YOU'LL STILL WIN THE ALARM AND GAMECARDS


----------



## sinisster65

Shout out to audio factory, gameworks and Rizza Pizza Traffic TTT
:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose

Shout out to game works rizza pizza and of course audio factory.


----------



## Lolophill13

SHOUT OUT TO AUDIO FACTORY GAMEWORKS AND RIZZA PIZZA.TTMFT FOR TRAFFIC


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

Shout out to audio factory, Rizza pizza and gameworks for bringing some fresh prizes!!!!


----------



## rolldawg213

Shout out to audio factory, gameworks and Rizza Pizza:thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al

Shout out to audio factory, Rizza pizza and gameworks, Thanks for all your support of the lowrider community!!


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Shout Out to Audio Factory,Rizza Pizza,Gameworks.Your Support is Appreciated.


----------



## coby333

SHOUT OUT TO AUDIO FACTORY GAMEWORKS AND RIZZA PIZZA. TTT TRAFFIC CC


----------



## 65chevyridah

TTT shout out to audio factory, gameworks, and pizza pizza


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52

SHOUT OUT TO AUDIO FACTORY GAMEWORKS AND RIZZA PIZZA .....:thumbsup:


----------



## Rudey's-mommy

Shout out to Audio factory, Gameworks n Rizza Pizza!


----------



## tdaddysd

Shout out to game works rizza pizza and of course audio factory


----------



## d1ulove2h8

Shout out to razza pizza, gameworks n audio factory


----------



## DETONATER

shout out to audio factory, pizza pizza, and gameworks!!! Thank you for your offerings...


----------



## stephanie22

Giving a shout out too RAZZA PIZZA, AUDIO FACTORY, AND GAMEWORKS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## Sporty67

Almost time can't wait for this show its gona be cracking I got a feeling this show is gona be the biggest one yet. Every year it gets bigger and better to the top traffic car show


----------



## chef

Shout out to rizza pizza ,Game works , audio factory some great support of a great show


----------



## Sporty67

Ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj

qvo rizza pizza, audio works, and game works. Can I win , please.


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT RIZZA PIZZA , AUDIO WORKS AND GAME WORK :h5:


----------



## FoolishinVegas

Shout-outs to the Big Bad Traffic Family ....!!!!!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

SHOUTS OUT TO RIZZA PIZZA AUDIO WORKS AND GAME WORKS NOW IM HUNGRY


----------



## Az cracker

shout out to rizzapizza, audio factory and gameworks... i want to win this


----------



## Latin Luxury

:wave: TTT !!!!!!!!


----------



## lowridincalivato

Rain date?


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

WE ARE GOING FOR THE 18TH THERE SHOULD BE NO RAIN LETS GET SOME BACKWARDS RAIN DANCES ON HERE


----------



## lowridincalivato

<-- backward rain dancin


----------



## d1ulove2h8

Ttt for da homies!!!


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

A BIG Q-VO TO AUDIO FACTORY , GAME WORKS AND RIZZA PIZZA.~ TO ~ THE ~ TOP ~ FOR TRAFFIC SO CAL.


----------



## Sporty67

Ttt


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> OUR NEXT RAFFLE IS A KEYLESS REMOTE ALARM. SPONSORED BY AUDIO FACTORY. THE NEXT 20 PEOPLE TO GIVE THEM A SHOUT OUT WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN PLUS A 4 1 HOUR GAMEWORK CARDS AND A 2FOOT PIZZA FROM RIZZA PIZZA DELIVERED TO THE SHOW. SO GIVE THEM ALL A SHOUT OUT
> IF YOU WON A PIZZA ALREADY THE PIZZA WILL GO TO SOMEONE IN THE OTHER 19 RAFFLE LIST
> BUT YOU'LL STILL WIN THE ALARM AND GAMECARDS





sinisster65 said:


> Shout out to audio factory, gameworks and Rizza Pizza Traffic TTT
> :thumbsup:


#1



ElProfeJose said:


> Shout out to game works rizza pizza and of course audio factory.


#2



Lolophill13 said:


> SHOUT OUT TO AUDIO FACTORY GAMEWORKS AND RIZZA PIZZA.TTMFT FOR TRAFFIC


#3



81cutty'elite' said:


> Shout out to audio factory, Rizza pizza and gameworks for bringing some fresh prizes!!!!


#4



rolldawg213 said:


> Shout out to audio factory, gameworks and Rizza Pizza:thumbsup:


#5



G2G_Al said:


> Shout out to audio factory, Rizza pizza and gameworks, Thanks for all your support of the lowrider community!!


#6



Richiecool69elka said:


> Shout Out to Audio Factory,Rizza Pizza,Gameworks.Your Support is Appreciated.


#7



coby333 said:


> SHOUT OUT TO AUDIO FACTORY GAMEWORKS AND RIZZA PIZZA. TTT TRAFFIC CC


#8



65chevyridah said:


> TTT shout out to audio factory, gameworks, and pizza pizza


#9



SIMPLE GREEN 52 said:


> SHOUT OUT TO AUDIO FACTORY GAMEWORKS AND RIZZA PIZZA .....:thumbsup:


#10



Rudey's-mommy said:


> Shout out to Audio factory, Gameworks n Rizza Pizza!


#11



tdaddysd said:


> Shout out to game works rizza pizza and of course audio factory


#12



d1ulove2h8 said:


> Shout out to razza pizza, gameworks n audio factory


#13



DETONATER said:


> shout out to audio factory, pizza pizza, and gameworks!!! Thank you for your offerings...


#14



stephanie22 said:


> Giving a shout out too RAZZA PIZZA, AUDIO FACTORY, AND GAMEWORKS!!!!!!!!!


#15


chef said:


> Shout out to rizza pizza ,Game works , audio factory some great support of a great show


#16



djmikethecholodj said:


> qvo rizza pizza, audio works, and game works. Can I win , please.


#17



Latin Luxury said:


> TTT RIZZA PIZZA , AUDIO FACTORY AND GAME WORK :h5:


#18



smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> SHOUTS OUT TO RIZZA PIZZA AUDIO FACTORY AND GAME WORKS NOW IM HUNGRY


#19



Az cracker said:


> shout out to rizzapizza, audio factory and gameworks... i want to win this


#20



JUST CLOWNING 1965 said:


> A BIG Q-VO TO AUDIO FACTORY , GAME WORKS AND RIZZA PIZZA.~ TO ~ THE ~ TOP ~ FOR TRAFFIC SO CAL.


#21



IM GONNA THROW ALL THESE 21 ENTRIES IN I CHANGED 2 OF THEM FROM AUDIO WORKS TO AUDIO FACTORY SO I THINK HE QUALIFIES LETS GET THIS GOING GOOD LUCK TO ALL


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

CONGRATULATIONS #9 YOU ARE THE WINNER OF THE ALARM FROM AUDIO FACTORY, AND A 2 FOOT PARTY PIZZA DELIVERED TO THE SHOW 12 O'CLOCK, AND 4 1 HR GAMEWORKS CARDS


----------



## AmericanBully4Life

TTT, Best Of Friends will be there....


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

DETONATER said:


>


THIS FLAKE IS MAGIC BEFORE YOU DIDNT SEE IT AND NOW YOU CANT GET PEOPLE OFF OF IT TRAFFIC LOVES FLAKE 



Sporty67 said:


> Almost time can't wait for this show its gona be cracking I got a feeling this show is gona be the biggest one yet. Every year it gets bigger and better to the top traffic car show


THANKS SPORTY AND ONTARIO CLASSICS IN THE HOUSE I GOTTA HOOK UP WITH YOU SOMETIME THIS WEEK TO GET YOUR HOTEL 



FoolishinVegas said:


> Shout-outs to the Big Bad Traffic Family ....!!!!!!


UCE IN THE HOUSE THANKS FOR YOUR BUMP CISCO SEE YOU SOON BROTHER 



lowridincalivato said:


> <-- backward rain dancin


:thumbsup:



Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

AmericanBully4Life said:


> TTT, Best Of Friends will be there....


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT DAVID AND BEST OF FRIENDS IN THE HOUSE :thumbsup:


----------



## supreme82

BACK TO THE TOP.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

OUR NEXT RAFFLE IS FOR 30 PEOPLE WHO CAN TELL THE RAIN TO GO AWAY IN THEIR OWN WORDS. WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN A $50 GIFT CERTIFICATE TO EL PERICO RANCHERO AND A SHOE CLEANER KIT VALUED AT $45 FROM REFRESHED SHOE CLEANER. BE SURE TO STOP BY THEIR BOOTH ASK FOR A COOL DUDE NAMED MARK


----------



## gjbotello

Rain, Rain, Go Away, We don't want this show to be canceled another day. See you Sunday!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

gjbotello said:


> Rain, Rain, Go Away, We don't want this show to be canceled another day. See you Sunday!


#1 THANK YOU E ST. CRUIZERS


----------



## DUKES67

Rain rain Que se via a la chingada asta la otro semana haha


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

DUKES67 said:


> Rain rain Que se via a la chingada asta la otro semana haha


#2 THATS A GOOD ONE THANKS DUKES


----------



## sinisster65

Rain rain go away don't come back this next Sunday!:worship:


----------



## d1ulove2h8

Ill just get straight to da point and tell it to get da [email protected]#k out.


----------



## 66 buick

*ho, ho, ho, ho, rain go away oh shit its december!!!!!!! go away rain *


----------



## guss68imp

TTTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj

ttt


----------



## baldylatino

Rain go away don't want this show to get cancelled!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

sinisster65 said:


> Rain rain go away don't come back this next Sunday!:worship:


#3 THANKS STYLE



d1ulove2h8 said:


> Ill just get straight to da point and tell it to get da [email protected]#k out.


#4 THANKS VICTOR STRAIGHT TO THE POINT



66 buick said:


> *ho, ho, ho, ho, rain go away oh shit its december!!!!!!! go away rain *


#5 THANKS EMPIRES FINEST ITS MARCH BUT WHATEVER MAKES IT GO AWAY



guss68imp said:


> TTTT


:thumbsup:



djmikethecholodj said:


> ttt


:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

baldylatino said:


> Rain go away don't want this show to get cancelled!


#6 THANKS BALDYLATINO


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB TTTT


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

dont think its gonna rain 40%AND BY THE END OF THE WEEK SHHOULD BE LESS


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> dont think its gonna rain 40%AND BY THE END OF THE WEEK SHHOULD BE LESS


#7 THANKS MAJESTICS HOPE IT DOES


----------



## RIDES3

NO NO RAIN EVENT MUST GO ON:ninja:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TRAFFIC 58 
LIL GOODTIMES CC 
d1ulove2h8+ 
Vasquez61 
baldylatino 
DUKES67 + THREE GUESTS IN THE WINDOW THIS RAIN MUST NOT INTERFERE THIS COMING SUNDAY


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

RIDES3 said:


> NO NO RAIN EVENT MUST GO ON:ninja:


#8 THANKS RIDES3


----------



## Latin Luxury

No no rain we all need a good show that day !!! TTT 4 TRAFFIC C C


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TRAFFIC 58
> LIL GOODTIMES CC
> d1ulove2h8+
> Vasquez61
> baldylatino
> DUKES67 + THREE GUESTS IN THE WINDOW THIS RAIN MUST NOT INTERFERE THIS COMING SUNDAY


Rain rain go away lol


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Latin Luxury said:


> No no rain we all need a good show that day !!! TTT 4 TRAFFIC C C


#9 THANKS LATIN LUXURY


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

Dear rain, you suck!! Stay away from Sunday because the traffic show is goin down sunday!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Rain rain go away lol


#10 THANKS GOODTIMES


----------



## RIDES3

:thumbsup:


TRAFFIC 58 said:


> #7 THANKS RIDES3


----------



## BLUE OWL

hno:hno:hno:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

81cutty'elite' said:


> Dear rain, you suck!! Stay away from Sunday because the traffic show is goin down sunday!!!


#10 THANKS DEAR ALBERT ELITE IN THE HOUSE :thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67

I thought Dukes was # 2 what happened


----------



## DUKES67

I thought Dukes was #2 what happen


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

DUKES67 said:


> I thought Dukes was #2 what happen


#2 still i fixed it thanks for pointing it out


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

RIDES3 said:


> :thumbsup:


#8 sorry rides3


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

BLUE OWL said:


> hno:hno:hno:


:wave:


----------



## DUKES67

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> #2 still i fixed it thanks for pointing it out


Nice only meant to hit it once not twice my bad


----------



## G2G_Al

Lord Jesus, please don't let it rain on Sunday. Mark and his crew have worked very hard and changed the date to have better weather. So we ask for some grace and mercy for this Sunday!! Amen


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

G2G_Al said:


> Lord Jesus, please don't let it rain on Sunday. Mark and his crew have worked very hard and changed the date to have better weather. So we ask for some grace and mercy for this Sunday!! Amen


#11 THANKS ALEX AND G2G. I KNOW THIS IS ONE OF THE SHOWS THAT YOU GUYS MISS CHURCH ON SUNDAY. BUT I KNOW YOU GUYS ALWAYS SAY A PRAYER AT THE SHOW


----------



## Lolophill13

NO RAIN NO RAIN NO RAIN! !!!!!! SHOW YES SHOW YES SHOW YES AND ITS GOING DOWN ON SUNDAY WITH NO RAIN


----------



## themadmexican

I just put $130 in gas...again :/ It better not fucking rain.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Lolophill13 said:


> NO RAIN NO RAIN NO RAIN! !!!!!! SHOW YES SHOW YES SHOW YES AND ITS GOING DOWN ON SUNDAY WITH NO RAIN


#12 THANKS LATINS FINEST


----------



## rolldawg213

rain,rain go away we want a beatiful sunny sunday:x:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

themadmexican said:


> I just put $130 in gas...again :/ It better not fucking rain.


#13 THANKS LA GENTE DAMN RAIN


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

rolldawg213 said:


> rain,rain go away we want a beatiful sunny sunday:x:


#14 THANKS LA GENTE


----------



## BLUE OWL

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> :wave:


 I MISSED YOUR SHOW 2 YEARS IN A ROW DUE TO HEALTH REASONS BROTHA GOD WILLING I PLAN TO MAKE IT OUT THIS TIME I'VE BEEN DOING SOME WORK ON THE CADDY AS WE SPEAK :x:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

LETS TAKE THIS SHIT BACK TO THE 90S


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

BLUE OWL said:


> I MISSED YOUR SHOW 2 YEARS IN A ROW DUE TO HEALTH REASONS BROTHA GOD WILLING I PLAN TO MAKE IT OUT THIS TIME I'VE BEEN DOING SOME WORK ON THE CADDY AS WE SPEAK :x:


HOPE YOUR DOING GOOD BROTHER CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT. TAKE CARE


----------



## Lolophill13

Just want to say THANKS MARK FOR THE HAND ON THE SIDE OF THE FREEWAY. I PROBABLY WOULD'VE BE THERE FOR A LONGER WITH THAT BELT. THANKS AGAIN


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Lolophill13 said:


> Just want to say THANKS MARK FOR THE HAND ON THE SIDE OF THE FREEWAY. I PROBABLY WOULD'VE BE THERE FOR A LONGER WITH THAT BELT. THANKS AGAIN


NO PROBLEM PHILL GLAD TO HELP:thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> HOPE YOUR DOING GOOD BROTHER CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT. TAKE CARE


 YEAH BROTHER I AM DOING GOOD THANKS SEE IF IT DON'T RAIN I'LL SEE YOU SUNDAY:facepalm:


----------



## ElProfeJose

Ala chingada con la lluvia


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

BLUE OWL said:


> YEAH BROTHER I AM DOING GOOD THANKS SEE IF IT DON'T RAIN I'LL SEE YOU SUNDAY:facepalm:


:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

ElProfeJose said:


> Ala chingada con la lluvia


#15 THANKS LATIN FINEST A LA CHINGADA CON LA LLUVIA. LO DIJISTES BIEN


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

OUR NEXT RAFFLE IS FOR 30 PEOPLE WHO CAN TELL THE RAIN TO GO AWAY IN THEIR OWN WORDS. WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN A $50 GIFT CERTIFICATE TO EL PERICO RANCHERO AND A SHOE CLEANER KIT VALUED AT $45 FROM REFRESHED SHOE CLEANER. BE SURE TO STOP BY THEIR BOOTH ASK FOR A COOL DUDE NAMED MARK 
















15 DOWN 15 MORE TO GO. LETS MAKE THAT RAIN GO AWAY. WE GOTTA GET RID OF THESE RAFFLE PRIZES


----------



## chef

la lluvia comes and la lluvia go's but just stay away this sunday cause i want to go to the traffic show


----------



## plumjuc

[email protected]##$##$CKEN RAIN STAY AWAY BEEN WORKING HARD TO MAKE THIS SHOW IVE BEEN A GOOD BOY SO HEAVENS ABOVE LET IT BE SUNNY SUNDAY :rant:


----------



## homie

i hope jynx maze shows up again!!!:naughty:


----------



## JINXED32

its calling for rain on sunday. if it does is there a new date set?


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:finger: LLUVIA, LLUVIA VETE A LA VERGA CON LA CHINGADA PUESS!! YA BASTA COMO LA OTRA VES,, QUE NO?? LOL!! DONT TRIP MARCOTE Y TRAFICEROS,, TOGETHER WILL BE THUR, Y QUE!!!! :facepalm:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

chef said:


> la lluvia comes and la lluvia go's but just stay away this sunday cause i want to go to the traffic show


#16 THANKS LA GENTE



plumjuc said:


> [email protected]##$##$CKEN RAIN STAY AWAY BEEN WORKING HARD TO MAKE THIS SHOW IVE BEEN A GOOD BOY SO HEAVENS ABOVE LET IT BE SUNNY SUNDAY :rant:


#17 THANKS ROYAL IMAGE 



homie said:


> i hope jynx maze shows up again!!!:naughty:


SHE SHOULD BE OUT HERE AGAIN WITH A FEW MORE FRIENDS




JINXED32 said:


> its calling for rain on sunday. if it does is there a new date set?


LETS HOPE NOT


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:fool2: MEMBER 1 THING, DI







S GIRL LOVES 2 GET WETT!! LOL! :naughty:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

RAIN GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE!WE GOT A SHOW TO TAKE CARE OF


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

El Aztec Pride said:


> :finger: LLUVIA, LLUVIA VETE A LA VERGA CON LA CHINGADA PUESS!! YA BASTA COMO LA OTRA VES,, QUE NO?? LOL!! DONT TRIP MARCOTE Y TRAFICEROS,, TOGETHER WILL BE THUR, Y QUE!!!! :facepalm:


#18 THANKS ADAM AND TOGETHER. LO DIJISTES BIEN TODO A LA CHINGADA CON LA LLUVIA ESE DIA. TOGETHER YA TIENE SU LUGAR MARCADO. QUE NO ADAM


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

mr.widow-maker said:


> RAIN GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE!WE GOT A SHOW TO TAKE CARE OF


#19 THANKS LATINS FINEST JUST WHAT I WAS THINKING


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

El Aztec Pride said:


> :fool2: MEMBER 1 THING, DI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S GIRL LOVES 2 GET WETT!! LOL! :naughty:
> 
> WE WANT HER WET NATURAL NO WATER.


----------



## lowridincalivato

%&#&*#%!! Rain... GO AWAY! @%#*@?


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Waz up people if u have any local carshows coming up in la,oc,ie, and would like to get miss lady pinks and the hi power soldiers from hi power ent at your carshow to perform get at email [email protected].. team hi power street team here...


----------



## RUSTY 36

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!! :x: FINGERS ARE CROSSED FOR NO RAIN!!...


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS

rain dont be a pain cause wanna go to the TRAFFIC show:420:


----------



## MR PELONE

*DEVOTIONS CC WILL BE THERE *


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52

F THE RAIN !!!! WE NEED A GOOD SHOW MORE THAN THE RAIN !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> congratulations#13 you are the winner of Gameworks family 4 pack good for Sunday comes with 4 1 hr cards and a rear view mirror from CFR
> Thanks Mark for that surprise CFR mirror its gonna look good in the 67. Damm i had to work all weekend i hope those gameworks passes didnt go to waste.


:thumbsup::h5::biggrin:


----------



## socalconcepts

TTT FOR GREAT SHOW :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridincalivato

Backward rain dance is not working?


----------



## 65chevyridah

Woohoo thank you traffic and all the sponsors. :thumbsup:



TRAFFIC 58 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS #9 YOU ARE THE WINNER OF THE ALARM FROM AUDIO FACTORY, AND A 2 FOOT PARTY PIZZA DELIVERED TO THE SHOW 12 O'CLOCK, AND 4 1 HR GAMEWORKS CARDS


----------



## hcat54

Rain... :buttkick: YOU SUCK! Over.


----------



## homie

El Aztec Pride said:


> :fool2: MEMBER 1 THING, DI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S GIRL LOVES 2 GET WETT!! LOL! :naughty:


if shes there....definitly gonna ask her to take a pic on the harley:naughty:


----------



## Latin Luxury

no no rain !!!!!!!!!!!! rain on monday we need a good show and this one is one of them TTT TRAFFIC CC :x:


----------



## Bird

Latin Luxury said:


> no no rain !!!!!!!!!!!! rain on monday we need a good show and this one is one of them TTT TRAFFIC CC :x:


ttt


----------



## Rudey's-mommy

Lol. Rudey said " no rain, go see cars jump"... That his favorite part.


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT.


----------



## lrocky2003




----------



## 66 buick

* oh shit let me fix it ho,ho,ho, it's not december!!!!!!!!! rain go away. thanks did'nt read before i sent it. cant wait tell showtime:banghead:*


----------



## NuTtY_GuY78

RAIN.. WHAT RAIN.. WE DONT NEED ANY STINK'N RAIN.. :twak:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

lowridincalivato said:


> %&#&*#%!! Rain... GO AWAY! @%#*@?


#20



RUSTY 36 said:


> :thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!! :x: FINGERS ARE CROSSED FOR NO RAIN!!...


#21



PAPA_SNOPS said:


> rain dont be a pain cause wanna go to the TRAFFIC show:420:


#22



SIMPLE GREEN 52 said:


> F THE RAIN !!!! WE NEED A GOOD SHOW MORE THAN THE RAIN !!! :thumbsup:


#23



hcat54 said:


> Rain... :buttkick: YOU SUCK! Over.


#24



Latin Luxury said:


> no no rain !!!!!!!!!!!! rain on monday we need a good show and this one is one of them TTT TRAFFIC CC :x:


#25



Rudey's-mommy said:


> Lol. Rudey said " no rain, go see cars jump"... That his favorite part.


#26



NuTtY_GuY78 said:


> RAIN.. WHAT RAIN.. WE DONT NEED ANY STINK'N RAIN.. :twak:


#27




THE RAINS GOT US PRETTY DOWN LETS CHEER THIS PLACE UP 3 TO GO


----------



## luv_my58

MOTHER NATURE, IF U NEED TO WATER YOUR GARDEN ON SUNDAY...PLEASE WAIT TILL AFTER THE SHOW! C U ON SUNDAY TRAFFIC


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

MR PELONE said:


> *DEVOTIONS CC WILL BE THERE *


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT DEVOTIONS CC



lowridincalivato said:


> Backward rain dance is not working?






Bird said:


> ttt


:thumbsup: MAJESTICS



lrocky2003 said:


>


:thumbsup: MAJESTICS


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC 58;15266204
said:


> TRAFFIC CAR CLUB TTTT
> X65:thumbsup:


----------



## stephanie22

Rain go away


----------



## supreme82

looks like the no rain dance is working. lets keep it going
Sunday, 18








*52* | 34 °F 
Partly Cloudy 
Chance of
Precipitation
20%


----------



## EL RAIDER

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> #14you didnt enter this one sorry #15you didnt enter jesse but you always a winner in my books lets get this raffle drawn stay tuned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was donated by Big Risk ballmill spark plug wire holders thanks risky business



:thumbsup:


----------



## johnny31099

LA STYLE CC and BC will be there


----------



## ElProfeJose

bump


----------



## richardlowrider

no rain ..!!!


----------



## richardlowrider

KEEP IT POSITIVE!!!


----------



## 87euro

Bump!!!!!


----------



## NINJA

Any suggestions on where to get a room Saturday night for the out-of-towners? Anything going down Saturday night?


----------



## richardlowrider

google ontario mills malls thats about a few miles up ,,I believe theres a hotel across from it...  good luck


----------



## baldylatino

Meteorologist sayin may just rain Friday and Saturday! Yeayaaaaaa!

Gotta fix my ride this week!


----------



## 87euro

TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

NINJA said:


> Any suggestions on where to get a room Saturday night for the out-of-towners? Anything going down Saturday night?


LA QUINTA INN, THE HYATT PLACE, AND CONTRY INN & SUITES SPONSORED US THEY WILL BE GIVING SPECIAL RATES THAT WEEKEND JUST MENTION THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW


----------



## Terco

BUMP!!!


----------



## NINJA

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> LA QUINTA INN, THE HYATT PLACE, AND CONTRY INN & SUITES SPONSORED US THEY WILL BE GIVING SPECIAL RATES THAT WEEKEND JUST MENTION THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW


:thumbsup: I'll just look for the ones near the center. Anything goin down Saturday night?


----------



## OKJessie

Almost time :thumbsup:


----------



## rightwire

the big K will be out there :thumbsup:


----------



## StatikImage

I'll definitly b there shooting flick at the show Ttt


----------



## Bajito OG

T T T uffin: WILL B THERE AGAIN.:biggrin:


----------



## guss68imp

TTTT


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT.


----------



## swangin68

Looks like a chance of rain sunday. Will this show get cancelled again or go on anyway and hope for the best.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

Shoot, there was talk in the forecast that there might be some snow on the Grape Vine. Thats one thing I dont want deal with a trailer.

Its gonna be day to day for me.


----------



## supreme82

*RAIN RAIN GO AWAY.WE NEED SUNSHINE ON THIS DAY!!!!!!! *


----------



## rapmaster_90201

DEVOTIONS CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

Well be there for sure


----------



## El Aztec Pride

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> #18 THANKS ADAM AND TOGETHER. LO DIJISTES BIEN TODO A LA CHINGADA CON LA LLUVIA ESE DIA. TOGETHER YA TIENE SU LUGAR MARCADO. QUE NO ADAM


 :thumbsup: ORALE GRACIAS MARCOTE!! :boink:


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT.


----------



## tdaddysd

*bump...*


----------



## jessdogg

MAJESTICS A.V. WILL BE THERE WHEELS ON THE GROUND!


----------



## OKJessie

swangin68 said:


> Looks like a chance of rain sunday. Will this show get cancelled again or go on anyway and hope for the best.


I hope not ....I'm hoping for the best :x:


----------



## blue jay

Weekend storm rollin in..keeping my fingures twisted and hoping for the best homies...


----------



## the209legend

Rain rain go away 7 deuce want to go out to play, hope no rain.looking forward to this weekend


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52

Just checked the weather and I see 70% on Sunday .... Nooooooo !!!:guns::machinegun:


----------



## baldylatino

Ttt hoping the storm stays up north


----------



## ElProfeJose

baldylatino said:


> Ttt hoping the storm stays up north


You and me both player.


----------



## rpg808

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> HE WAS AT OUR DANCES IN THE 90S WE ARE PROUD TO PRESENT ROCKY PADILLA AND HIS LIVE RADIO STATION WILL BE ATTENDING OUR SHOW
> 
> http://www.rockypadillamusic.com/
> Radio Show : *www.kcaaradio.com and 1050 AM, *
> *Every Sunday night from 7pm to 9pm*
> * "The Thump Records Radio Show" feat. Rocky Padilla*


Hello everyone, Rocky Padilla will be at the Traffic Car Show this sunday. March 18th, 2012,
Rain or shine. Don't be afraid of a little rain, The show will go on. Tell a friend Rocky Padilla will be there along with The Thump Records Old School Radio Show


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BUMP.TTMFT


----------



## rpg808

Rocky Padilla and The Thump Records Old School Radio Show will be at the Traffic Car Show this sunday march 18th rain or shine..............................


----------



## djmikethecholodj

rpg808 said:


> Hello everyone, Rocky Padilla will be at the Traffic Car Show this sunday. March 18th, 2012,
> Rain or shine. Don't be afraid of a little rain, The show will go on. Tell a friend Rocky Padilla will be there along with The Thump Records Old School Radio Show



This is not a rain or shine event. We will wait for the decision from Traffic CC as to what will happen. Gracias Rocky.


----------



## issie

:worship: Rain, Rain go away not this weekend, been waiting for this show


----------



## lrocky2003

rpg808 said:


> Rocky Padilla and The Thump Records Old School Radio Show will be at the Traffic Car Show this sunday march 18th rain or shine..............................


HELL YEA THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT.


----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup:TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NINJA

djmikethecholodj said:


> This is not a rain or shine event. We will wait for the decision from Traffic CC as to what will happen. Gracias Rocky.


Weather.com is still saying 70% of rain for Sunday. 

Traffic, when do you guys think you will make a final decision if this will happen or not?


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

djmikethecholodj said:


> This is not a rain or shine event. We will wait for the decision from Traffic CC as to what will happen. Gracias Rocky.


THATS RIGHT MIKE WE WILL NOT HOLD THIS IN THE RAIN WE DONT WANT ANYONE COMING FROM OUT OF TOWN DRIVING WITH TRAILERS IT IS DANGEROUS. WE WILL JUST MOVE THE DATE IF IT RAINS DONT WANNA STEP ON NO ONES FEET SO WE ARE LOOKING AT MAY 13TH NOTHING GOING ON THAT DAY HOPEFULLY NO RAIN THIS SUNDAY BUT WE CANT CONTROL THAT SO IF THERE IS A BIG CHANCE OF RAIN WE WILL CANCEL. WE THANK EVERYONE FOR THEIR SUPPORT BUT WE WILL KNOW BY THURSDAY YES OR NO.

THANK YOU ALL FROM TRAFFIC CAR CLUB


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS

T T T


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

GO AWAY RAIN:machinegun:


----------



## EL RAIDER

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THATS RIGHT MIKE WE WILL NOT HOLD THIS IN THE RAIN WE DONT WANT ANYONE COMING FROM OUT OF TOWN DRIVING WITH TRAILERS IT IS DANGEROUS. WE WILL JUST MOVE THE DATE IF IT RAINS DONT WANNA STEP ON NO ONES FEET SO WE ARE LOOKING AT MAY 13TH NOTHING GOING ON THAT DAY HOPEFULLY NO RAIN THIS SUNDAY BUT WE CANT CONTROL THAT SO IF THERE IS A BIG CHANCE OF RAIN WE WILL CANCEL. WE THANK EVERYONE FOR THEIR SUPPORT BUT WE WILL KNOW BY THURSDAY YES OR NO.
> 
> THANK YOU ALL FROM TRAFFIC CAR CLUB



:thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

Damn!!!!! Last time it said high chance of rain, it didn't even rain!!!!! Damn you mother nature!!!!!!!

C'mon sunshine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NINJA

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THATS RIGHT MIKE WE WILL NOT HOLD THIS IN THE RAIN WE DONT WANT ANYONE COMING FROM OUT OF TOWN DRIVING WITH TRAILERS IT IS DANGEROUS. WE WILL JUST MOVE THE DATE IF IT RAINS DONT WANNA STEP ON NO ONES FEET SO WE ARE LOOKING AT MAY 13TH NOTHING GOING ON THAT DAY HOPEFULLY NO RAIN THIS SUNDAY BUT WE CANT CONTROL THAT SO IF THERE IS A BIG CHANCE OF RAIN WE WILL CANCEL. WE THANK EVERYONE FOR THEIR SUPPORT BUT WE WILL KNOW BY THURSDAY YES OR NO.
> 
> THANK YOU ALL FROM TRAFFIC CAR CLUB



Thanx for the updated info :thumbsup:


----------



## tdaddysd

*bump...*


----------



## groovin ruben

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THATS RIGHT MIKE WE WILL NOT HOLD THIS IN THE RAIN WE DONT WANT ANYONE COMING FROM OUT OF TOWN DRIVING WITH TRAILERS IT IS DANGEROUS. WE WILL JUST MOVE THE DATE IF IT RAINS DONT WANNA STEP ON NO ONES FEET SO WE ARE LOOKING AT MAY 13TH NOTHING GOING ON THAT DAY HOPEFULLY NO RAIN THIS SUNDAY BUT WE CANT CONTROL THAT SO IF THERE IS A BIG CHANCE OF RAIN WE WILL CANCEL. WE THANK EVERYONE FOR THEIR SUPPORT BUT WE WILL KNOW BY THURSDAY YES OR
> THANK YOU ALL FROM TRAFFIC CAR CLUB [/QUOTE
> 
> Will wait then till Thursday to put in for a vacation day


----------



## groovin ruben

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THATS RIGHT MIKE WE WILL NOT HOLD THIS IN THE RAIN WE DONT WANT ANYONE COMING FROM OUT OF TOWN DRIVING WITH TRAILERS IT IS DANGEROUS. WE WILL JUST MOVE THE DATE IF IT RAINS DONT WANNA STEP ON NO ONES FEET SO WE ARE LOOKING AT MAY 13TH NOTHING GOING ON THAT DAY HOPEFULLY NO RAIN THIS SUNDAY BUT WE CANT CONTROL THAT SO IF THERE IS A BIG CHANCE OF RAIN WE WILL CANCEL. WE THANK EVERYONE FOR THEIR SUPPORT BUT WE WILL KNOW BY THURSDAY YES OR
> THANK YOU ALL FROM TRAFFIC CAR CLUB [/QUOTE
> 
> Will wait then till Thursday to put in for a vacation day


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

ttt


----------



## Terco

:thumbsup:


----------



## OKJessie

Dam! Im already scheduled to fly out on saturday....its all good Traffic, I'm sure I can reschedule flight! But I'm still hoping that rain don't come through! I'm ready for this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## beentheredonethat6

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THATS RIGHT MIKE WE WILL NOT HOLD THIS IN THE RAIN WE DONT WANT ANYONE COMING FROM OUT OF TOWN DRIVING WITH TRAILERS IT IS DANGEROUS. WE WILL JUST MOVE THE DATE IF IT RAINS DONT WANNA STEP ON NO ONES FEET SO WE ARE LOOKING AT MAY 13TH NOTHING GOING ON THAT DAY HOPEFULLY NO RAIN THIS SUNDAY BUT WE CANT CONTROL THAT SO IF THERE IS A BIG CHANCE OF RAIN WE WILL CANCEL. WE THANK EVERYONE FOR THEIR SUPPORT BUT WE WILL KNOW BY THURSDAY YES OR NO.
> 
> THANK YOU ALL FROM TRAFFIC CAR CLUB


thanks for ifo NEW ILLUSIONS CC


----------



## NuTtY_GuY78

PLEASE NO RAIN....LET US ALL PRAY.. :worship:


----------



## baldylatino

Looks great outside!


----------



## Latin Luxury

COME ON GUYS LETS DO THE RAIN DANCE!!!!!!!! 4 TRAFFIC CC TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

Ttt


----------



## BIG LOUU

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THATS RIGHT MIKE WE WILL NOT HOLD THIS IN THE RAIN WE DONT WANT ANYONE COMING FROM OUT OF TOWN DRIVING WITH TRAILERS IT IS DANGEROUS. WE WILL JUST MOVE THE DATE IF IT RAINS DONT WANNA STEP ON NO ONES FEET SO WE ARE LOOKING AT MAY 13TH NOTHING GOING ON THAT DAY HOPEFULLY NO RAIN THIS SUNDAY BUT WE CANT CONTROL THAT SO IF THERE IS A BIG CHANCE OF RAIN WE WILL CANCEL. WE THANK EVERYONE FOR THEIR SUPPORT BUT WE WILL KNOW BY THURSDAY YES OR NO.
> 
> THANK YOU ALL FROM TRAFFIC CAR CLUB


:thumbsup:


----------



## sinisster65

May 13th is Mother's Day


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Bring your wife to the show, then visit mom in the afternoon. May 13th may be the only date that this show can happen at all. The calendar was looked at quite intense, believe me.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

sinisster65 said:


> May 13th is Mother's Day


SORRY BUT THIS IS THE ONLY DATE WITHOUT GETTING ON SOMEONE ELSE'S DAY WE PRIDE OURSELVES ON NOT DOING THAT 



djmikethecholodj said:


> Bring your wife to the show, then visit mom in the afternoon. May 13th may be the only date that this show can happen at all. The calendar was looked at quite intense, believe me.


THERES TOO MUCH STUFF GOING ON THE 13TH IS THE BEST DAY FOR THE SHOW IF IT DONT HAPPEN ON SUNDAY THANKS CHOLO


----------



## AmericanBully4Life

TTT....no rain....:x:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

luv_my58 said:


> MOTHER NATURE, IF U NEED TO WATER YOUR GARDEN ON SUNDAY...PLEASE WAIT TILL AFTER THE SHOW! C U ON SUNDAY TRAFFIC


#28



supreme82 said:


> *RAIN RAIN GO AWAY.WE NEED SUNSHINE ON THIS DAY!!!!!!! *


#29



the209legend said:


> Rain rain go away 7 deuce want to go out to play, hope no rain.looking forward to this weekend


#30


GOOD LUCK TO ALL THAT PARTICIPATED IN THIS RAIN CHANT HOPEFULLY BY THURSDAY IT CAN BE PULLED OFF THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT EVERYONE THANK YOU FROM TRAFFIC CAR CLUB WE WILL BE POSTING THE WINNER IN A FEW MINUTES


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> OUR NEXT RAFFLE IS FOR 30 PEOPLE WHO CAN TELL THE RAIN TO GO AWAY IN THEIR OWN WORDS. WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN A $50 GIFT CERTIFICATE TO EL PERICO RANCHERO AND A SHOE CLEANER KIT VALUED AT $45 FROM REFRESHED SHOE CLEANER. BE SURE TO STOP BY THEIR BOOTH ASK FOR A COOL DUDE NAMED MARK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS #21 WE THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR EVERYONE'S SUPPORT FROM TRAFFIC CAR CLUB


----------



## rolldawg213

*TTMFT,hopefully it won't rain this sunday*:x:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

EVERYBODY THAT WON RAFFLES SO FAR TO THIS POINT IS STILL A WINNER WE WILL BE GIVING THEM WHEN WE HAVE OUR SHOW


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

THE NEXT 30 PEOPLE TO POST WHAT THEY LIKE ABOUT THE SHOW MOST WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN A SHOW BOARD


----------



## FINR'N'BLU

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> EVERYBODY THAT WON RAFFLES SO FAR TO THIS POINT IS STILL A WINNER WE WILL BE GIVING THEM WHEN WE HAVE OUR SHOW


DON'T TRIP MARK "TOGETHER C.C" WE'LL BE AT THE SHOW WHEN EVER YOU THROW IT!!! ANYWAYS LIKE YOU SAID WE HAVE OUR SPOT!!!NOT TO MENTION ALL THE PRETTY LADIES THAT THE SHOW ATTRACTS!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

FINR'N'BLU said:


> DON'T TRIP MARK "TOGETHER C.C" WE'LL BE AT THE SHOW WHEN EVER YOU THROW IT!!! ANYWAYS LIKE YOU SAID WE HAVE OUR SPOT!!!NOT TO MENTION ALL THE PRETTY LADIES THAT THE SHOW ATTRACTS!!


GRACIAS CHICO THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT THE BROTHERS FROM TOGETHER GIVE


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

What I like about the Traffic Show is the No Drama that day. No crazy Move in Lines, Its all Fam, and just a Great Atmosphere!!!!!

(Crossing my fingers for this prize) hno:


----------



## RIDES3

THE LADIES AND THE CARS


TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THE NEXT 30 PEOPLE TO POST WHAT THEY LIKE ABOUT THE SHOW MOST WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN A SHOW BOARD


----------



## angelisticsola5960

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THE NEXT 30 PEOPLE TO POST WHAT THEY LIKE ABOUT THE SHOW MOST WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN A SHOW BOARD


I like the amount of prizes u gave out last show I attended to. Never seen a show that gave that many prizes. NEVER!!!!!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960

I'LL SEE U THERE. HOPEFULLY IT WON'T RAIN. TRAFFIC C.C TTMFT!!!!


----------



## CCHAVEZ1

[h=2]*Daily Details for*
Ontario, CA 


[ English | Metric ][/h]



[TD]

 TodayWed, Mar 14Thu, Mar 15Fri, Mar 16Sat, Mar 17Sun, Mar 18Mon, Mar 19Tue, Mar 20Wed, Mar 21Thu, Mar 22


*Day**Night*










RainHigh
*48°F

Precip
70%*


Wind:* From SW at 12 mph *Humidity:*70%*UV Index:*6 High*


  Sunrise:*6:56 AM PT*Avg. High:*71°F*Record High:*91°F (1978)*












ShowersOvernight Low
*37°F

Precip
60%*


Wind:* From SW at 6 mph *Humidity:*72%*   

[TR]

  Sunset:*7:01 PM PT*Avg. Low:*47°F*Record Low:*31°F (1963)*



[/TD]
[/TR]


----------



## CCHAVEZ1

[h=2][/h]



[TD]

 TodayWed, Mar 14Thu, Mar 15Fri, Mar 16Sat, Mar 17Sun, Mar 18Mon, Mar 19Tue, Mar 20Wed, Mar 21Thu, Mar 22


*Day**Night*










RainHigh
*48°F*

Precip
70%


Wind:* From SW at 12 mph *Humidity:*70%*UV Index:*6 High*


  Sunrise:*6:56 AM PT*Avg. High:*71°F*Record High:*91°F (1978)*












ShowersOvernight Low
*37°F*

Precip
60%


Wind:* From SW at 6 mph *Humidity:*72%*   

[TR]

  Sunset:*7:01 PM PT*Avg. Low:*47°F*Record Low:*31°F (1963)*



[/TD]
[/TR]


----------



## CCHAVEZ1

LOOKS BAD 70%CHANCE OF RAIN DURING THE DAY 60% EVENING


----------



## UNIQUES

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THE NEXT 30 PEOPLE TO POST WHAT THEY LIKE ABOUT THE SHOW MOST WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN A SHOW BOARD


What I like about the traffic show is that its one of the biggest show in the I.E


----------



## Latin Luxury

WE WILL B THERE ANY DAY U HAVE THIS SHOW WE HAVE BEEN SUPPORTING SINCE THE FIRST YEAR TTT FOR TRAFFIC!!!:h5:


----------



## supreme82

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THE NEXT 30 PEOPLE TO POST WHAT THEY LIKE ABOUT THE SHOW MOST WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN A SHOW BOARD


what i like about this show is that it brings in clubs from far and near just to enjoy a great show.


----------



## rolldawg213

i like everything about the show,i get to relax,kickback ,have some cold ones and enjoy a day with the fam and homies:biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury

TRAFFIC SHOWS ARE ONE OF THE BEST! I LIKE IT BECAUSE THERE IS NO DRAMA, A LOT OF NICE CARS AND BIKES AND LOTS AND LOTS OF PRIZES!!!


----------



## Latin Queen

I like TRAFFIC shows because there is always enough room, lots of cool vendors and plenty of great prizes! Not to mention all the rides that come from near and far! In my opinion one of the best!


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THE NEXT 30 PEOPLE TO POST WHAT THEY LIKE ABOUT THE SHOW MOST WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN A SHOW BOARD





What I like about the show is ( it's a bad ass show , even when it doesnt happen).


----------



## speedyshowtime

What i enjoyed and liked were the porn stars the variety of car clubs and vendors great show TRAFFIC


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

DAMN IT GONNA BE MORE THEN 600 CARS


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

DRAMA FREE SHHOW


----------



## 65chevyridah

What I like clubs come from everywhere and the pornstars. Lol


----------



## supreme82

Sunday, 18








*48* | 37 °F 
Fog 
Chance of
Precipitation
20%



Monday, 19








*55* | 41 °F 
Partly Cloudy 
Chance of
Precipitation
0%
_*up to the minute report.*_


----------



## djmikethecholodj

What I like about the Traffic show is th dj.:thumbsup:


----------



## socalconcepts

I remember the way traffic use be in the past this generation has taken the club to a respected level and they have earned the right to show through unity. They are able to put one of the best shows every year they out do them self, not to mention they put a great bbq to show ther thanks


----------



## djmikethecholodj

socalconcepts said:


> I remember the way traffic use be in the past this generation has taken the club to a respected level and they have earned the right to show through unity. They are able to put one of the best shows every year they out do them self not to mention they put a great bbq to show ther thanks



Yes sir. The Traffic show is much much bigger than the Torres Empire show, respectfully. A class act show, by a class act club.


----------



## Latin Luxury

djmikethecholodj said:


> What I like about the Traffic show is th dj.:thumbsup:


 :thumbsup: ALL DAY 4 THE DJ


----------



## plumjuc

I LIKE THAT SHOW JUST GETS BIGGER AND BETTER EVERY YEAR TTT TRAFFIC HOPE IT DONT RAIN LETS DO THE DAMM THING BEEN READY SINCE LAST YEAR :x:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THE NEXT 30 PEOPLE TO POST WHAT THEY LIKE ABOUT THE SHOW MOST WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN A SHOW BOARD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKS LIKE U HAVE BEEN REAL BUSY MARK LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka

*What I like about The TRAFFIC Show.Is the Quick Move in,No Drama,Raffles,and That TRAFFIC C.C. is A Class Act.*


----------



## westcoastlowrider

I like the traffic show u got beautiful women with beautiful cars seeing the lowrider community come together in a positive way and just enjoy each others company all possible through this Traffic show by the TRAFFIC CC


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Ttt. On the show its really firme my very first one was 2010 nd it was crackin nd i told my self y rnt there more shows like this.TTMFT CANT WAIT RAIN OR SHINE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

I like the traffic show because it is big ass show with lots nice car n nice pretty lady's there.


----------



## G2G_Al

Been supporting Traffic show since the first one, we like getting together with friends and the lowrider family and enjoy the day full of beautiful cars and people!!! Much props to Mark and the Traffic Crew!!


----------



## Rudey's-mommy

What i like most about the Traffic show is that everyone there is just so welcoming and drama free and i especially LUV is those pineapple drinks, i had 3 ladt year. YUMMY!


----------



## ElProfeJose

I personally like the traffic show cause it uniteds all the lowrider community and gives us all a chance to spend time with one another!!!!!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

FINR'N'BLU said:


> DON'T TRIP MARK "TOGETHER C.C" WE'LL BE AT THE SHOW WHEN EVER YOU THROW IT!!! ANYWAYS LIKE YOU SAID WE HAVE OUR SPOT!!!NOT TO MENTION ALL THE PRETTY LADIES THAT THE SHOW ATTRACTS!!


#1



81cutty'elite' said:


> What I like about the Traffic Show is the No Drama that day. No crazy Move in Lines, Its all Fam, and just a Great Atmosphere!!!!!
> 
> (Crossing my fingers for this prize) hno:


#2



RIDES3 said:


> THE LADIES AND THE CARS


#3



angelisticsola5960 said:


> I like the amount of prizes u gave out last show I attended to. Never seen a show that gave that many prizes. NEVER!!!!!!


#4



angelisticsola5960 said:


> I'LL SEE U THERE. HOPEFULLY IT WON'T RAIN. TRAFFIC C.C TTMFT!!!!


HOPE SO ANGEL THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT STYLISTICS SO. LA. 



UNIQUES said:


> What I like about the traffic show is that its one of the biggest show in the I.E


#5



Latin Luxury said:


> WE WILL B THERE ANY DAY U HAVE THIS SHOW WE HAVE BEEN SUPPORTING SINCE THE FIRST YEAR TTT FOR TRAFFIC!!!:h5:


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT LATIN LUXURY 



supreme82 said:


> what i like about this show is that it brings in clubs from far and near just to enjoy a great show.


#6



rolldawg213 said:


> i like everything about the show,i get to relax,kickback ,have some cold ones and enjoy a day with the fam and homies:biggrin:


#7



Latin Luxury said:


> TRAFFIC SHOWS ARE ONE OF THE BEST! I LIKE IT BECAUSE THERE IS NO DRAMA, A LOT OF NICE CARS AND BIKES AND LOTS AND LOTS OF PRIZES!!!


#8



Latin Queen said:


> I like TRAFFIC shows because there is always enough room, lots of cool vendors and plenty of great prizes! Not to mention all the rides that come from near and far! In my opinion one of the best!


#9



edmunds costoms hyd said:


> What I like about the show is ( it's a bad ass show , even when it doesnt happen).


#10



speedyshowtime said:


> What i enjoyed and liked were the porn stars the variety of car clubs and vendors great show TRAFFIC


#11



smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> DRAMA FREE SHHOW


#12



65chevyridah said:


> What I like clubs come from everywhere and the pornstars. Lol


#13



socalconcepts said:


> I remember the way traffic use be in the past this generation has taken the club to a respected level and they have earned the right to show through unity. They are able to put one of the best shows every year they out do them self, not to mention they put a great bbq to show ther thanks


#14



djmikethecholodj said:


> Yes sir. The Traffic show is much much bigger than the Torres Empire show, respectfully. A class act show, by a class act club.


#15



Latin Luxury said:


> :thumbsup: ALL DAY 4 THE DJ


:thumbsup:



plumjuc said:


> I LIKE THAT SHOW JUST GETS BIGGER AND BETTER EVERY YEAR TTT TRAFFIC HOPE IT DONT RAIN LETS DO THE DAMM THING BEEN READY SINCE LAST YEAR :x:


#16



Richiecool69elka said:


> *What I like about The TRAFFIC Show.Is the Quick Move in,No Drama,Raffles,and That TRAFFIC C.C. is A Class Act.*


#17



westcoastlowrider said:


> I like the traffic show u got beautiful women with beautiful cars seeing the lowrider community come together in a positive way and just enjoy each others company all possible through this Traffic show by the TRAFFIC CC


#18



mr.widow-maker said:


> Ttt. On the show its really firme my very first one was 2010 nd it was crackin nd i told my self y rnt there more shows like this.TTMFT CANT WAIT RAIN OR SHINE


#19



LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> I like the traffic show because it is big ass show with lots nice car n nice pretty lady's there.


#20



G2G_Al said:


> Been supporting Traffic show since the first one, we like getting together with friends and the lowrider family and enjoy the day full of beautiful cars and people!!! Much props to Mark and the Traffic Crew!!


#21



Rudey's-mommy said:


> What i like most about the Traffic show is that everyone there is just so welcoming and drama free and i especially LUV is those pineapple drinks, i had 3 ladt year. YUMMY!


#22



ElProfeJose said:


> I personally like the traffic show cause it uniteds all the lowrider community and gives us all a chance to spend time with one another!!!!!!!


#23


thanks for all the kind comments much love fromall of us traffic car club


----------



## chef

i like the traffic show cause every bad ass lowlow in la showed up to the show


----------



## lowridincalivato

I like the traffic show...cuz its here in the IE


----------



## sinisster65

I Love the Traffic show because of the fast move in, the best cars from all around and it's close by.:thumbsup:


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

What I like abut the traffic show is that its a show were there a lot off top cars no drama and most the move in is QUICK 
CAN'T WAIT FOR A GREAT SHOW


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Love and respect


----------



## Lolophill13

To see all the cars and all the nice bikes the kids work hard on. TTMFT FOR TRAFFIC


----------



## Sporty67

Rain or shine that's right what's a Lil drizzle me no escared


----------



## baldylatino

What I like about the traffic show is allot of firme rides


----------



## Sporty67

What I like about the traffic show is the hente lots of good people its almost like cheers. Plus that shit gets popping better than Lowrider. Traffic has more to offer more to look at I know ha


----------



## baldylatino

May 13th works for me if it rains Sunday, might even be a better turnout since lots of people will be looking forward to it and the weather is great around that time, either way I'm there!


----------



## themadmexican

You had a porn star last time I went. Reason enough why I like Traffic's show.


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52

THE TRAFFIC SHOW IS ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS TO HIT... TOP RIDES SHOW FROM OUT OF TOWN, ALOT OF PEOPLE BUST OUT FOR THE SHOW ALSO.... DEF SHOW TO HIT WITH A CAR OR NOT !!! TTT FROM THE HOMIE SIMPLE GREEN !!! MARCH OR MAY IM DOWN MARK !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

chef said:


> i like the traffic show cause every bad ass lowlow in la showed up to the show


#24



lowridincalivato said:


> I like the traffic show...cuz its here in the IE


#25



sinisster65 said:


> I Love the Traffic show because of the fast move in, the best cars from all around and it's close by.:thumbsup:


#26



EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> What I like abut the traffic show is that its a show were there a lot off top cars no drama and most the move in is QUICK
> CAN'T WAIT FOR A GREAT SHOW


#27



Lolophill13 said:


> To see all the cars and all the nice bikes the kids work hard on. TTMFT FOR TRAFFIC


#28



Sporty67 said:


> Rain or shine that's right what's a Lil drizzle me no escared


thanks sporty rain is good but we want a sunny day tjis way everyone can enjoy themselves and not freezing all day long thanks for your support ontario classics 



baldylatino said:


> What I like about the traffic show is allot of firme rides


#29



Sporty67 said:


> What I like about the traffic show is the hente lots of good people its almost like cheers. Plus that shit gets popping better than Lowrider. Traffic has more to offer more to look at I know ha


#30



baldylatino said:


> May 13th works for me if it rains Sunday, might even be a better turnout since lots of people will be looking forward to it and the weather is great around that time, either way I'm there!


thanks what were looking for some sunshine it gives everybody a little more time to finish their rides thanks for the support baldylatino 



themadmexican said:


> You had a porn star last time I went. Reason enough why I like Traffic's show.


#31



SIMPLE GREEN 52 said:


> THE TRAFFIC SHOW IS ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS TO HIT... TOP RIDES SHOW FROM OUT OF TOWN, ALOT OF PEOPLE BUST OUT FOR THE SHOW ALSO.... DEF SHOW TO HIT WITH A CAR OR NOT !!! TTT FROM THE HOMIE SIMPLE GREEN !!! MARCH OR MAY IM DOWN MARK !!! :thumbsup:


#32


I added 2 more in there cant leave them out good luck to all 32 the sign boards can go up to $300 depending on whats put on there good luck i will personalize it to fit your car or truck or bike or pedal car 



Once again we would like to thank each and every one of you for your support from clubs to solo riders we do this for all of you stay tuned for the winner


----------



## westcoastlowrider

:thumbsup: TTT for the badass TRAFFIC CC show


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS

Damm miss this one well the raffles are awsome and this is my second show ever first was the supershow last year . Did they do raffles on here? But im having a good time already and we still got the show.:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

CONGRATULATIONS #32 THANK YOU FOR YOUR PARTICIPATION


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> EVERYBODY THAT WON RAFFLES SO FAR TO THIS POINT IS STILL A WINNER WE WILL BE GIVING THEM WHEN WE HAVE OUR SHOW


:thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84

ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose

mannnnnn thats a great prize!!!!!!!!! 




TRAFFIC 58 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS #32 THANK YOU FOR YOUR PARTICIPATION


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT !!!!!


:thumbsup:thanks for the bump latin luxury 


EL RAIDER said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave:whats up el raider socios in the house el raider is always representing 


EL VAGO 84 said:


> ttt


:thumbsup:thanks for the bump goodtimes 


ElProfeJose said:


> mannnnnn thats a great prize!!!!!!!!!


thanks latin luxury glad you guys like the raffle gifts 


man show shirts made already why does the rain have to be here


----------



## MR.MIKE63GT

triffic lets do is :facepalm: let the GOODTIMES ROLL TTT


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52

BUMP !!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Thanks Noah for bringing the dancers on this sunday or in the future date. I think this is great:thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

View attachment 451305


----------



## baldylatino

Ttt

It looks like its gonna rain for sure, but gives me time to fix my brake fluid leak and get my interior finished up finally!

Ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Every time the show gets post-poned, it gets BIGGER. :bowrofl:


----------



## Latin Luxury

HELL YA JUST CAN'T WAIT 4 IT TTT!!!!


----------



## westcoastlowrider

So is the date being changed???


----------



## crown town baller

What's up with the rain man looking forward to this show if it rains is there going to be a rain date let me know any traffic members thanks


----------



## El Aztec Pride

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> Thanks Noah for bringing the dancers on this sunday or in the future date. I think this is great:thumbsup:


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare

:nicoderm:


----------



## Rudey's-mommy

Oh man. Super jealous of the winner.:biggrin: Congratulations!


----------



## ElProfeJose

*those shirts look good!!!!!!!!

*


TRAFFIC 58 said:


> :thumbsup:thanks for the bump latin luxury :wave:whats up el raider socios in the house el raider is always representing :thumbsup:thanks for the bump goodtimes thanks latin luxury glad you guys like the raffle gifts
> 
> 
> man show shirts made already why does the rain have to be here


----------



## Sporty67

Ttt


----------



## cherry 64

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


MAN I HOPE IT DOESNT RAIN,I ALREADY GOT THE KIDS IN THE CAR , IM READY LITTLE BROTHER:x:


----------



## Lolophill13

ONCE AGAIN THANKS MARK FOR THE BOARD. MY SON GOT TO SHOW IT AT BEST OF FRIENDS SHOW.
YOU GOT DOWN:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67

Lolophill13 said:


> View attachment 451405
> 
> ONCE AGAIN THANKS MARK FOR THE BOARD. MY SON GOT TO SHOW IT AT BEST OF FRIENDS SHOW.
> YOU GOT DOWN:thumbsup:


Bad ass set up


----------



## Lolophill13

Sporty67 said:


> Bad ass set up


Thanks homie


----------



## ChicanoWayz66

Coming with the fambam and Brown Pride cc


----------



## Richiecool69elka

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> Thanks Noah for bringing the dancers on this sunday or in the future date. I think this is great:thumbsup:


Orale Noah...Representing *MEXICA.. *Brown and Proud.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

:h5:


cherry 64 said:


> MAN I HOPE IT DOESNT RAIN,I ALREADY GOT THE KIDS IN THE CAR , IM READY LITTLE BROTHER:x:


----------



## MEXICA

Orale Big Mark Tlatzolcamati Mexica Me n my Mexhikas Danzantes are on stand by praying n asking Taloc not to bless us with his rain sun. Were ready to go show our [email protected] [email protected] LowRidering Raza our Cultura n Danza Azteca Tolteca.. Tiahui y Matlactli Ihuan Yei Tecpatl Xihhuitl...


----------



## Bird

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> :h5:


ttt


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

cherry 64 said:


> MAN I HOPE IT DOESNT RAIN,I ALREADY GOT THE KIDS IN THE CAR , IM READY LITTLE BROTHER:x:


i think you better take them out the car mother nature isnt going to cooperate with us


Lolophill13 said:


> View attachment 451405
> ONCE AGAIN THANKS MARK FOR THE BOARD. MY SON GOT TO SHOW IT AT BEST OF FRIENDS SHOW.YOU GOT DOWN:thumbsup:


im happy your son likes his board


MEXICA said:


> Orale Big Mark Tlatzolcamati Mexica Me n my Mexhikas Danzantes are on stand by praying n asking Taloc not to bless us with his rain sun. Were ready to go show our [email protected] [email protected] LowRidering Raza our Cultura n Danza Azteca Tolteca.. Tiahui y Matlactli Ihuan Yei Tecpatl Xihhuitl...


thanks noah i think the dancers are great and it shows our culture i love this stuff so much i blasted my back with it










Bird said:


> ttt


:thumbsup:


----------



## CPT BOY

:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

To show thanks for everyones support we are going to donate one more show board the next 40 people please explain why you think this show board will look good next to your car. Thank you all from Traffic


----------



## EL VAGO 84

ttt


----------



## El Aztec Pride

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> i think you better take them out the car mother nature isnt going to cooperate with us im happy your son likes his board thanks noah i think the dancers are great and it shows our culture i love this stuff so much i blasted my back with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


 :thumbsup: ME 2 MARK! L







OL! :naughty:


----------



## MR50CHEVY

Wuts the word is it a go?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

them are sum nice ass boards :thumbsup:that board will look badd ass next to the undertaker


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

This is one of the best shows in all California


----------



## El Aztec Pride

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> To show thanks for everyones support we are going to donate one more show board the next 40 people please explain why you think this show board will look good next to your car. Thank you all from Traffic


 :thumbsup: I THINK IT LOOK BADD ASS NEXT 2 MY BLACK REGAL, AT A TRAFFIC SHOW,, CUZ I AM DA 1ST. 'LOVE ME TWO TIMES' ALSO CUZZ MARK,, U DOO BADD ASS WORK! DATS Y BRO, & BLACK JUST STICKS OUT SICK, OOH WAIT TILL U C DA MURALS MARK!! :naughty:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

The best show in cali.


----------



## EL VAGO 84

plain n simple u get down on the boards ( not trying to kiss ass)hahahaha


----------



## mr.widow-maker

IT WOULD LOOK GOOD NXT TO MY RIDE BECAUSE IT WOULD BRING IT OUT AND MAKE IT POP


TRAFFIC 58 said:


> To show thanks for everyones support we are going to donate one more show board the next 40 people please explain why you think this show board will look good next to your car. Thank you all from Traffic


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE

:thumbsup: CUZ DA MAN GETS DOWN, & THEY'LL LOOK GOOD NEXT TO "MY" CARS! :rofl:


----------



## EXECUTIVE LAY

BECAUSE I NEED A SIGN PLAIN AND SIMPLE AND THE ONES I SEEN ARE REALLY SHARP.


----------



## UNIQUES

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> To show thanks for everyones support we are going to donate one more show board the next 40 people please explain why you think this show board will look good next to your car. Thank you all from Traffic


This sign would realy look good disply next to my sons pedal car.


----------



## BLVD74

6ix5iveIMP said:


> TRAFFIC CAR CLUB TTTT :thumbsup:


TTTT:wave:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> them are sum nice ass boards :thumbsup:that board will look badd ass next to the undertaker


#1



El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup: I THINK IT LOOK BADD ASS NEXT 2 MY BLACK REGAL, AT A TRAFFIC SHOW,, CUZ I AM DA 1ST. 'LOVE ME TWO TIMES' ALSO CUZZ MARK,, U DOO BADD ASS WORK! DATS Y BRO, & BLACK JUST STICKS OUT SICK, OOH WAIT TILL U C DA MURALS MARK!! :naughty:


#2



EL VAGO 84 said:


> plain n simple u get down on the boards ( not trying to kiss ass)hahahaha


#3



mr.widow-maker said:


> IT WOULD LOOK GOOD NXT TO MY RIDE BECAUSE IT WOULD BRING IT OUT AND MAKE IT POP


#4



LA AZTEC PRIDE said:


> :thumbsup: CUZ DA MAN GETS DOWN, & THEY'LL LOOK GOOD NEXT TO "MY" CARS! :rofl:


#5



EXECUTIVE LAY said:


> BECAUSE I NEED A SIGN PLAIN AND SIMPLE AND THE ONES I SEEN ARE REALLY SHARP.


#6



UNIQUES said:


> This sign would realy look good disply next to my sons pedal car.


#7


GOOD LUCK TO ALL OF YOU 33 TO GO THANK YOU FROM TRAFFIC


----------



## G2G_Al

I would have to build my car to be as bad ass as my board...:thumbsup:


----------



## rolldawg213

that bas ass board will look tight on my 64 coming out pretty soon:biggrinr the monte:nicoderm:


----------



## ElProfeJose

I think it would look great next to my whip cause my whipp isnt that nice!!!!ttt


----------



## BIG LOUU

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> To show thanks for everyones support we are going to donate one more show board the next 40 people please explain why you think this show board will look good next to your car. Thank you all from Traffic


BECAUSE I KNOW YOU CAN MAKE A BAD ASS ONE FOR THE LAKER CLASSIC MARK


----------



## Latin Luxury

WIN OR LOOSE THOSE R SOME BAD ASS BOARDS GOOD WORK TRAFFIC THEY WILL LOOK GOOD NEXT TO ANY OF MY CARS OR ANY OF MY KIDS BIKES BECAUSE THEY ARE LUXURY BOARDS TTT!!!!


----------



## Latin Queen

One of these boards would look great next to my Cadillac (coming out in 2012) because they are classy just like my caddy!!!!


----------



## Richiecool69elka

*Because a Nice Looking Board should Be Next to a Nice Looking Car.And You Make some Really Nice Boards.And Cuz My Daughter needs one for Her Bike.*


----------



## westcoastlowrider

a nice looking board would match my nice clean 59 impala, i would have to step my game up on the 59 even more to match the board LOL


----------



## bigtroubles1

new flyer .. props to latins finest for taking over the cruise, starting a new route and creating the flyer


----------



## Rudey's-mommy

I think one of these showboards would look sooooo nice next to my sons toys and since his toys are disdplayed in our living room i beleive it would just complete the whole look. :x: :x: :x:


----------



## chef

that board would look great nixt to my sons bike :thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose

*







*
*APRIL 22ND 2012 CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET 
ROLL IN TIME 12:00 AND ROLL OUT IS 1:00PM 
*START POINT IN POMONA









WE DRIVE ALL THE WAY DOWN FOOTHILL UNTIL WE GET TO CEDAR.......THEN WE TURN LEFT ON CEDAR









AND PASS BASELINE AND END AT THE PARK ON THE RIGHT


----------



## OGUSO805

THIS BEAUTIFUL SHOW BOARD WILL LOOK VERY NICE NEXT TO MY 1961 OG CHEVY IMPALA CONVERTIBLE (CALIFORNIA ONE) IT ALWAYS MAKES YOU FEEL GOOD WHEN YOU SEE PEOPLE READING THE SHOW BOARD TO SEE WHO WORKED ON YOUR CAR. :thumbsup:


----------



## Amahury760

plain and simple, cuzz you are the man when it comes to show boards..and the show board tells the whole story to from a dream to a reality...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

The show board will look good next to gt edition becuz that all it's missing to comPlete my display


----------



## dreamer1

This show board would look bad ass next to my bike Carnales....latins finest bike club


----------



## d1ulove2h8

El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup: ME 2 MARK! L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OL! :naughty:





ORALE!!!!! wassup wit all da topless pansones??? If da next contest is to show some big pansa im in on this one. Lol


----------



## sinisster65

I would Love to have this showboard because I don't have any now and these boards are the best that's I have seen
:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13

I would like to win this board cuz you get down on them. I know a kid that I would love to give it to him for his bike.


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

It would look god next to my truck because its shows quality.


----------



## romeo

I would love to have a showboard next to either of my kids pedal cars . This will bring the display more to life and make it all come together. Thanks Traffic .


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

I would love a showboard to go with my cars display. Pretty much to let everyone know about the ride and whos worked on it!!


----------



## 65chevyridah

I would like the showboard because they look baddass and it would look awesome next to my sons pedal car


----------



## d1ulove2h8

I would like a showboard cause it gets it the finishing touch to show wuts been done and who did it.


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS

I would like a showboard to say thanks to all that had a part in the build .


----------



## PINKY

I would love the show board because i can finally give props to all the good people that help with the build oh and mark Maniacos will be there to support another great show!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

I really would love to have a show board for my soon to be two year old daughter on her first bike that we have put all our hard work in to it would give it the touch it needs to represent her bike to its fullest potential thank you for the opportunity TRAFFIC C.C. To try and win one LATIN LUXURY B/C


----------



## homie

f$%ck rain!!!!


----------



## socalconcepts

TO PUT THE FINISHING TOUCHES TO MY GIRLS RIDE


----------



## socalconcepts

EITHER WAY MARK I WILL BE TALKING TO YOU ABOUT MAKING ME A COUPLE OF THEM :thumbsup:


----------



## issie

all those posters are nice and alot of work goes into them... got a 72 and elco coming out soon.... would love to have a poster..


----------



## lowridincalivato

<---- could use a board to compliment my ride.. cuz I didn't win the first board..
: )


----------



## MEXICA

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> i think you better take them out the car mother nature isnt going to cooperate with us im happy your son likes his board thanks noah i think the dancers are great and it shows our culture i love this stuff so much i blasted my back with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


 Sauve Que Viva La Cultura Mexhica


----------



## pimp slap

What's the word on the show


----------



## guss68imp

TTTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

SORRY DUE TO THE WEATHER WE WILL BE CANCELING OUR SHOW THIS SUNDAY MARCH 18TH. WE THANK EVERYONE FOR THEIR SUPPORT IN THIS SHOW CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS, THE DJ CHOLO, SIC PRODUCTION JUDGES, AND ALL OUR VENDORS AND SPONSORS. BUT MOTHER NATURE DID NOT WANT TO COOPERATE WITH US SO LETS MAKE THIS DAY EVEN BETTER ON MAY 13TH. THANK YOU ALL FROM TRAFFIC CAR CLUB


----------



## aztec1

To bad I was looking foward to it . But Aztec Image C.C Bksfld will b there May 13 to back u guys up..


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

aztec1 said:


> To bad I was looking foward to it . But Aztec Image C.C Bksfld will b there May 13 to back u guys up..


THANKS AZTEC IMAGE FOR THE SUPPORT TRAFFIC WILL BE UP THERE IN BAKERS ON APRIL 22ND AZTEC IMAGE CAR SHOW TO THE TOP


----------



## NuTtY_GuY78

TTT


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

Stylistics Los Angeles Will be there on May 13th as well.


----------



## EL RAIDER

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> SORRY DUE TO THE WEATHER WE WILL BE CANCELING OUR SHOW THIS SUNDAY MARCH 18TH. WE THANK EVERYONE FOR THEIR SUPPORT IN THIS SHOW CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS, THE DJ CHOLO, SIC PRODUCTION JUDGES, AND ALL OUR VENDORS AND SPONSORS. BUT MOTHER NATURE DID NOT WANT TO COOPERATE WITH US SO LETS MAKE THIS DAY EVEN BETTER ON MAY 13TH. THANK YOU ALL FROM TRAFFIC CAR CLUB


:banghead: ni modo


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

NuTtY_GuY78 said:


> TTT


THANKS FOR THE BUMP 



MicrophoneFiend said:


> Stylistics Los Angeles Will be there on May 13th as well.


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES 



EL RAIDER said:


> :banghead: ni modo


SEE YOU ON THE 13TH JESSE HAVE A GOOD ONE BRO 


EVERYONE THERE IS STILL ROOM FOR THE SIGN BOARD RAFFLE GET IN DONT WANT NO ONE TO BE LEFT OUT THANK YOU TRAFFIC CAR CLUB


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

G2G_Al said:


> I would have to build my car to be as bad ass as my board...:thumbsup:


#8



rolldawg213 said:


> that bas ass board will look tight on my 64 coming out pretty soon:biggrinr the monte:nicoderm:


#9



ElProfeJose said:


> I think it would look great next to my whip cause my whipp isnt that nice!!!!ttt


#10



BIG LOUU said:


> BECAUSE I KNOW YOU CAN MAKE A BAD ASS ONE FOR THE LAKER CLASSIC MARK


#11



Latin Luxury said:


> WIN OR LOOSE THOSE R SOME BAD ASS BOARDS GOOD WORK TRAFFIC THEY WILL LOOK GOOD NEXT TO ANY OF MY CARS OR ANY OF MY KIDS BIKES BECAUSE THEY ARE LUXURY BOARDS TTT!!!!


#12



Latin Queen said:


> One of these boards would look great next to my Cadillac (coming out in 2012) because they are classy just like my caddy!!!!


#13



Richiecool69elka said:


> *Because a Nice Looking Board should Be Next to a Nice Looking Car.And You Make some Really Nice Boards.And Cuz My Daughter needs one for Her Bike.*


#14



westcoastlowrider said:


> a nice looking board would match my nice clean 59 impala, i would have to step my game up on the 59 even more to match the board LOL


#15



Rudey's-mommy said:


> I think one of these showboards would look sooooo nice next to my sons toys and since his toys are disdplayed in our living room i beleive it would just complete the whole look. :x: :x: :x:


#16



chef said:


> that board would look great nixt to my sons bike :thumbsup:


#17



OGUSO805 said:


> THIS BEAUTIFUL SHOW BOARD WILL LOOK VERY NICE NEXT TO MY 1961 OG CHEVY IMPALA CONVERTIBLE (CALIFORNIA ONE) IT ALWAYS MAKES YOU FEEL GOOD WHEN YOU SEE PEOPLE READING THE SHOW BOARD TO SEE WHO WORKED ON YOUR CAR. :thumbsup:


#18



Amahury760 said:


> plain and simple, cuzz you are the man when it comes to show boards..and the show board tells the whole story to from a dream to a reality...


#19



LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> The show board will look good next to gt edition becuz that all it's missing to comPlete my display


#20



dreamer1 said:


> This show board would look bad ass next to my bike Carnales....latins finest bike club


#21



sinisster65 said:


> I would Love to have this showboard because I don't have any now and these boards are the best that's I have seen
> :thumbsup:


#22



Lolophill13 said:


> I would like to win this board cuz you get down on them. I know a kid that I would love to give it to him for his bike.


#23



romeo said:


> I would love to have a showboard next to either of my kids pedal cars . This will bring the display more to life and make it all come together. Thanks Traffic .


#24



81cutty'elite' said:


> I would love a showboard to go with my cars display. Pretty much to let everyone know about the ride and whos worked on it!!


#25



65chevyridah said:


> I would like the showboard because they look baddass and it would look awesome next to my sons pedal car


#26



d1ulove2h8 said:


> I would like a showboard cause it gets it the finishing touch to show wuts been done and who did it.


#27



PAPA_SNOPS said:


> I would like a showboard to say thanks to all that had a part in the build .


#28



PINKY said:


> I would love the show board because i can finally give props to all the good people that help with the build oh and mark Maniacos will be there to support another great show!


#29



LATIN LUXURY DUB said:


> I really would love to have a show board for my soon to be two year old daughter on her first bike that we have put all our hard work in to it would give it the touch it needs to represent her bike to its fullest potential thank you for the opportunity TRAFFIC C.C. To try and win one LATIN LUXURY B/C


#30



socalconcepts said:


> TO PUT THE FINISHING TOUCHES TO MY GIRLS RIDE


#31



issie said:


> all those posters are nice and alot of work goes into them... got a 72 and elco coming out soon.... would love to have a poster..


#32



lowridincalivato said:


> <---- could use a board to compliment my ride.. cuz I didn't win the first board..
> : )


#33


7 MORE TO GO THANKS FOR THE LOVE ON THESE BOARDS I LOVE MAKING THEM


----------



## baldylatino

That sign board would look good next to my 70 impala, besides I haven't won anything! Ttt see u guys may 13th with my clean ass ranfla!


----------



## RI82REGAL

TTT MARK YOU KNOW ROYAL IMAGE WILL BE THERE MAY 13TH


----------



## luv_my58

BAD ASS CREDIT BOARD! GOT ANOTHER CAR COMING OUT WOULD B NICE TO WIN THIS.: )


----------



## 66 buick

*see u on the may 13 empire finest !!!!!!!but still put in for the sign board thanks*


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS

That show board will look sick next to my car at shows with my display


----------



## DETONATER

TTMFT! See everyone on MAY 13...... :wave:


----------



## 1SEXY80

We Will Be There MAY 13th...Mother Nature Took Us From Rainy To Sunny...
TTT TRAFFIC


----------



## supreme82

i would like a show board for my sons bike. it will compliment the work it has already


----------



## supreme82

CONTAGIOUS CC WILL BE THERE ON MAY 13TH


----------



## prestige

You know prestige will be there mark and the board would look great with striptease because it will come from mark and traffic c c with love......


----------



## Valleyriders818

is this show still going on due to the Rain over the weekend?


----------



## Latin Queen

Latin Luxury will be there on May 13th to show support and celebrate Mother's day!!! Hey Mark I know how you guys are so I expect something special happening that day for all us mommies who will be there lol!!! j/k TTT fo TRAFFIC!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Latin Queen said:


> Latin Luxury will be there on May 13th to show support and celebrate Mother's day!!! Hey Mark I know how you guys are so I expect something special happening that day for all us mommies who will be there lol!!! j/k TTT fo TRAFFIC!!!


IM ON IT WE WILL HAVE A ROSE FOR ALL THE MOMMIES OUT THERE MOMMIES ARE THE GREATEST MAY MY MOTHER REST IN PEACE MOTHERS ARE NEVER FORGOTTEN


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

baldylatino said:


> That sign board would look good next to my 70 impala, besides I haven't won anything! Ttt see u guys may 13th with my clean ass ranfla!


#34



luv_my58 said:


> BAD ASS CREDIT BOARD! GOT ANOTHER CAR COMING OUT WOULD B NICE TO WIN THIS.: )


#35



66 buick said:


> *see u on the may 13 empire finest !!!!!!!but still put in for the sign board thanks*


#36



909 MAJESTICS said:


> That show board will look sick next to my car at shows with my display


#37



supreme82 said:


> i would like a show board for my sons bike. it will compliment the work it has already


#38



prestige said:


> You know prestige will be there mark and the board would look great with striptease because it will come from mark and traffic c c with love......


#39


1 MORE ENTRY FOR THE RAFFLE BOARD


----------



## johnnyc626

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> SORRY DUE TO THE WEATHER WE WILL BE CANCELING OUR SHOW THIS SUNDAY MARCH 18TH. WE THANK EVERYONE FOR THEIR SUPPORT IN THIS SHOW CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS, THE DJ CHOLO, SIC PRODUCTION JUDGES, AND ALL OUR VENDORS AND SPONSORS. BUT MOTHER NATURE DID NOT WANT TO COOPERATE WITH US SO LETS MAKE THIS DAY EVEN BETTER ON MAY 13TH. THANK YOU ALL FROM TRAFFIC CAR CLUB


:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626

MY 47 NEEDS A BOARD...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

johnnyc626 said:


> MY 47 NEEDS A BOARD...


#40

 WE WILL GET THIS RAFFLE IN A LITTLE WHILE STAY TUNED THANK YOU ALL AND GOOD LUCK TO ALL OF YOU FROM TRAFFIC CAR CLUB


----------



## dreamer1

Got my fingers cross.....good luck everyone...


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> To show thanks for everyones support we are going to donate one more show board the next 40 people please explain why you think this show board will look good next to your car. Thank you all from Traffic


I think it woul look great next to my lil girls pedal car cause it has a UNIQUE. Flavor


----------



## chef

LA GENTE CC will be thier on the 13 see you guys then


----------



## CPT BOY

:thumbsup:


TRAFFIC 58 said:


> IM ON IT WE WILL HAVE A ROSE FOR ALL THE MOMMIES OUT THERE MOMMIES ARE THE GREATEST MAY MY MOTHER REST IN PEACE MOTHERS ARE NEVER FORGOTTEN


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

I must have not gotten a # . Oh well next time. TTT FOR TRAFFIC CC


----------



## cherry 64

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> SORRY DUE TO THE WEATHER WE WILL BE CANCELING OUR SHOW THIS SUNDAY MARCH 18TH. WE THANK EVERYONE FOR THEIR SUPPORT IN THIS SHOW CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS, THE DJ CHOLO, SIC PRODUCTION JUDGES, AND ALL OUR VENDORS AND SPONSORS. BUT MOTHER NATURE DID NOT WANT TO COOPERATE WITH US SO LETS MAKE THIS DAY EVEN BETTER ON MAY 13TH. THANK YOU ALL FROM TRAFFIC CAR CLUB


See you on the 13 of may lil brother it will only get better n bigger


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

cherry 64 said:


> See you on the 13 of may lil brother it will only get better n bigger


X2




AS BIG AS THIS SHOW IS GONNA BE, TRAFFIC CAR CLUB BETTER START DOING TOURS. :cheesy: :h5:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

cherry 64 said:


> See you on the 13 of may lil brother it will only get better n bigger


IN MAY IT WILL HAPPEN BIG BROTHER


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> X2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AS BIG AS THIS SHOW IS GONNA BE, TRAFFIC CAR CLUB BETTER START DOING TOURS. :cheesy: :h5:


THERE'S ONLY ONE TRAFFIC SHOW WE DO NOT DO IT FOR A BUSINESS


----------



## rolldawg213

:x:hno:


----------



## FoolishinVegas

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> SORRY DUE TO THE WEATHER WE WILL BE CANCELING OUR SHOW THIS SUNDAY MARCH 18TH. WE THANK EVERYONE FOR THEIR SUPPORT IN THIS SHOW CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS, THE DJ CHOLO, SIC PRODUCTION JUDGES, AND ALL OUR VENDORS AND SPONSORS. BUT MOTHER NATURE DID NOT WANT TO COOPERATE WITH US SO LETS MAKE THIS DAY EVEN BETTER ON MAY 13TH. THANK YOU ALL FROM TRAFFIC CAR CLUB


We're with you Uso! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36

:h5: "FIRME CLASSICS" WILL BE THERE ON MAY 13TH!!! TO THE TOP FOR TRAFFIC...


----------



## EL VAGO 84

TTT


----------



## STYLECC61

May 13th mothers day?


----------



## Bajito OG

13th Will be there.


----------



## johnnyc626

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> IM ON IT WE WILL HAVE A ROSE FOR ALL THE MOMMIES OUT THERE MOMMIES ARE THE GREATEST MAY MY MOTHER REST IN PEACE MOTHERS ARE NEVER FORGOTTEN


:werd::thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THERE'S ONLY ONE TRAFFIC SHOW WE DO NOT DO IT FOR A BUSINESS


:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

~ STYLISTICS INLAND EMPIRE ~ WILL BE THERE.


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Damm. Strike 2.


----------



## socalconcepts

Ill be there may 13 and yes may the mothers that have passed on rest in peace I miss mine every day and she will never be forgotten I understand your loss god bless


----------



## guss68imp

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THERE'S ONLY ONE TRAFFIC SHOW WE DO NOT DO IT FOR A BUSINESS


TTTT


----------



## beentheredonethat6

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THERE'S ONLY ONE TRAFFIC SHOW WE DO NOT DO IT FOR A BUSINESS


:thumbsup: SEE YOU ON THE 13


----------



## JINXED32

STYLECC61 said:


> May 13th mothers day?


That's a good test for everybody. Who do you love more your mom, wife, mother in law or lowriding?


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

EL BURRO UNIQUES said:


> I think it woul look great next to my lil girls pedal car cause it has a UNIQUE. Flavor


#41 don't want to leave anyone out. what's 1 more in the raffle


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

FoolishinVegas said:


> We're with you Uso! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT USO MUCH LOVE 



RUSTY 36 said:


> :h5: "FIRME CLASSICS" WILL BE THERE ON MAY 13TH!!! TO THE TOP FOR TRAFFIC...


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT BIG RUSTY AND FIRME CLASSICS 



EL VAGO 84 said:


> TTT


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT GOODTIMES 



STYLECC61 said:


> May 13th mothers day?


THE ONLY DAY WE COULD GET WITHOUT JUMPING ON SOMEONE ELSES SHOW DAY CANT DO THAT 



Bajito OG said:


> 13th Will be there.


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT OG BAJITO YOU GUYS HAVE BEEN WITH US SINCE OUR FIRST SHOW 



johnnyc626 said:


> :werd::thumbsup:


THANKS FOR THE BUMP JOHNNY AND REDEMPTION C.C. 



JUST CLOWNING 1965 said:


> ~ STYLISTICS INLAND EMPIRE ~ WILL BE THERE.


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT RUBEN AND STYLISTICS IE 



mr.widow-maker said:


> Damm. Strike 2.


THANK GOD THIS AINT BASEBALL 



socalconcepts said:


> Ill be there may 13 and yes may the mothers that have passed on rest in peace I miss mine every day and she will never be forgotten I understand your loss god bless


THANKS ROY GOD BLESS YOU AND YOUR MOTHER MAY SHE REST IN PEACE I GOT TEARY EYED JUST PUTTING WHAT I PUT EARLIER I MISS HER EVERYDAY I KNOW HOW YOU FEEL TOO 



guss68imp said:


> TTTT


:thumbsup: TRAFFIC 



beentheredonethat6 said:


> :thumbsup: SEE YOU ON THE 13


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT BEENTHEREDONETHAT6 



JINXED32 said:


> That's a good test for everybody. Who do you love more your mom, wife, mother in law or lowriding?


WE GOTTA DO OUR LOWRIDING AND GIVE OUR MOMS LOVE TOO BUT IT SHOULDNT JUST BE ON THAT DAY MOMS DESERVE IT EVERYDAY


----------



## traffictowing

STYLISTICS "LOS ANGELES" will be there MAY 13 !!!!!!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup: ME 2 MARK! L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OL!
> NOW THAT'S REPRESENTATION TOGETHER IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT 4 TRAFFIC CC SEE U GUYS ON MAY 13 !!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

CONGRATULATIONS #8 IT GOES TO AL GANGS TO GRACE YOU HAVE WON THE RAFFLE FOR THE SIGN BOARD THANK YOU FOR YOUR PARTICIPATION


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

traffictowing said:


> STYLISTICS "LOS ANGELES" will be there MAY 13 !!!!!!!!


THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT JOE AND STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES 



Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 452052
> TTT 4 TRAFFIC CC SEE U GUYS ON MAY 13 !!!!!!!!!


THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT LATIN LUXURY


----------



## 69 impala

:thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON

:wave:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB

WICKED RIDAZ C.C. PRESENTS OUR 1ST ANNUAL CARSHOW HOP AND CONCERT AT THE STANISLAUS COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS IN TURLOCK CA SUNDAY JUNE 3RD 2012. LIVE 
PERFORMANCES BY FREESTYLE LEGENDS DEBBIE DEB, CONNIE, AND NYASIA. PLUS MANY OTHER ARTISTS TO BE PERFORMING ALL MAJOR MAGAZINE C...OVERAGE EXPECTED GENERAL ADMISSION $10 ADVANCE PURCHASE , PRE REG CARS $20 / $25 DAY OF THE SHOW, BIKES AND PEDAL CARS PRE-REG $10 /$15 DAY OF SHOW, MOTORCYCLES $15 PRE REG $20 DAY OF THE SHOW. 
THERE WILL BE RAFFLES, BIKINI CONTEST, CAR HOP, PLENTY OF TROPHIES AND CATEGORIES, AND MORE DONT MISS OUT ON THIS SHOW AND SPREAD THE WORD AND TELL YOUR FRIENDS TO DO THE SAME!!!!

PRE- REG FORMS WILL BE UP SOON PLUS FLYER AND ADDITIONAL INFO. VENDORS CAN CONTACT ME BY PM SO STAY TUNED WITH MORE INFO.


----------



## Bear

....TTT I'm down 2bring my moms out 4the show, she was real impressed how everyone under the Lowrider Culture comes 2gether when I took her to her first real Lolo show bacc in the day


----------



## Lolophill13

:thumbsup:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

Were. Already in line. At the arena


----------



## FoolishinVegas

:banghead: . . I keep missing the raffles! Those boards are so badazz, I want one.. :x:


----------



## DIPN714

hop????????????????


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

SORRY DUE TO THE WEATHER WE WILL BE CANCELING OUR SHOW THIS SUNDAY MARCH 18TH. WE THANK EVERYONE FOR THEIR SUPPORT IN THIS SHOW CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS, THE DJ CHOLO, SIC PRODUCTION JUDGES, AND ALL OUR VENDORS AND SPONSORS. BUT MOTHER NATURE DID NOT WANT TO COOPERATE WITH US SO LETS MAKE THIS DAY EVEN BETTER ON MAY 13TH. THANK YOU ALL FROM TRAFFIC CAR CLUB


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

69 impala said:


> :thumbsup:


thanks for the bump angel 



DREAM ON said:


> :wave:


thanks for the pic tony man i like it 



Bear said:


> ....TTT I'm down 2bring my moms out 4the show, she was real impressed how everyone under the Lowrider Culture comes 2gether when I took her to her first real Lolo show bacc in the day


thanks lo nuestro 



Lolophill13 said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:



ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> Were. Already in line. At the arena


thanks for the support ontario classics in the house 



FoolishinVegas said:


> :banghead: . . I keep missing the raffles! Those boards are so badazz, I want one.. :x:


we'll see if we can get another raffle going closer to the show got to catch up on some things thanks for the support uso 



DIPN714 said:


> hop????????????????


there is an exhibition hop crowd pleaser peoples choice $200 see you there big al on may 13th


----------



## Brown Society Tulare

:nicoderm:


----------



## hcat54

:wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER

I want a boardddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

FLYERS WILL BE OUT SOON


----------



## MEXICA

SUAVE  LoS Vemos


----------



## baldylatino

Bad ass flyer!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> FLYERS WILL BE OUT SOON


ttt


----------



## MEXICA

Richiecool69elka said:


> Orale Noah...Representing *MEXICA.. *Brown and Proud.


 TU SAVES ESE


----------



## jes

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> FLYERS WILL BE OUT SOON


:thumbsup:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

hcat54 said:


> :wave:


:thumbsup:



Brown Society said:


> :nicoderm:


uffin::thumbsup:



EL RAIDER said:


> I want a boardddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd


:h5::thumbsup:



TRAFFIC 58 said:


> FLYERS WILL BE OUT SOON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTTT
> 
> 
> 
> MEXICA said:
> 
> 
> 
> SUAVE  LoS Vemos
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> baldylatino said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad ass flyer!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS FOR THE BUNP
> 
> 
> 
> smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ttt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :h5::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> jes said:
> 
> 
> 
> TTT :thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS FOR THE BUMP
> 
> 
> 
> BLUE OWL said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup::wave:
Click to expand...


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

DANZA AZTECA TOYAACAN  NOAH THANKS FOR HOOKING THIS UP


----------



## rolldawg213

*TTTT*:thumbsup:


----------



## hell razer

:bowrofl::bowrofl:


:thumbsup::h5:


TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Robert =woody65=

sup george, how you been


hell razer said:


> :bowrofl::bowrofl:
> 
> 
> :thumbsup::h5:
> 
> 
> TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!!!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

TTT


----------



## tdaddysd

*bump...*


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> FLYERS WILL BE OUT SOON


TTT !!!!


----------



## MEXICA

67 B-WINE DESTINY said:


> DANZA AZTECA TOYAACAN  NOAH THANKS FOR HOOKING, THIS UP


 Tlazocamati Mark if anyone would like us at any events or shows pm me inadvnce or call us at 626-384-1917 Danza Azteca is Free So is our History Arts n Culture Learn n know your Mexica Mayan Roots Raza. Paz


----------



## mr.widow-maker

BUMPPPP


----------



## 909monte88

Sad turned out to be a very nice day for a show today.


----------



## baldylatino

909monte88 said:


> Sad turned out to be a very nice day for a show today.


I was just thinking the same thing, although it will be bigger in may and not cold at all!


----------



## G2G_Al

Thanks for the Sign Board!!:biggrin: We are looking forward to May!!! Much props to Traffic!! Most don't know realize how much these delay co$t, Don't give up Traffic it will happen in May!!!
:h5:


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD

YOU GUYS MOVED THE SHOW TO "MOTHERS DAY"!!!!!!!!:facepalm:


----------



## socalconcepts

Ttt its well worth the wait better weather


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

rolldawg213 said:


> *TTTT*:thumbsup:


thanks for keeping this up 



hell razer said:


> :bowrofl::bowrofl:
> 
> 
> :thumbsup::h5:
> 
> 
> TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:wave:


Robert =woody65= said:


> sup george, how you been


x2



Latin Luxury said:


> TTT !!!!!!!


thanks for the bump



smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> TTT





tdaddysd said:


> *bump...*


thanks for the bump 



SIMPLE GREEN 52 said:


> TTT !!!!


thanks for the bump 



MEXICA said:


> Tlazocamati Mark if anyone would like us at any events or shows pm me inadvnce or call us at 626-384-1917 Danza Azteca is Free So is our History Arts n Culture Learn n know your Mexica Mayan Roots Raza. Paz


:thumbsup:


mr.widow-maker said:


> BUMPPPP


thanks for the bump



909monte88 said:


> Sad turned out to be a very nice day for a show today.


it will be a much warmer day more models more everything 



baldylatino said:


> I was just thinking the same thing, although it will be bigger in may and not cold at all!


thanks baldylatino you know the models dont like to come out in the cold 



G2G_Al said:


> Thanks for the Sign Board!!:biggrin: We are looking forward to May!!! Much props to Traffic!! Most don't know realize how much these delay co$t, Don't give up Traffic it will happen in May!!!
> :h5:


your welcome Al it does add up thanks for all the support gangs to grace 



Tee"s_77LTD said:


> YOU GUYS MOVED THE SHOW TO "MOTHERS DAY"!!!!!!!!:facepalm:


its the only day we could get hopefully it works out for everyone 



socalconcepts said:


> Ttt its well worth the wait better weather


well said Roy thanks for the support socalconcepts :thumbsup:



El Aztec Pride said:


> :wave:


:thumbsup:man murals looking bad on love me two times together will be out there shining on may 13th thanks for the support adam


----------



## STYLECC61

Tee"s_77LTD said:


> YOU GUYS MOVED THE SHOW TO "MOTHERS DAY"!!!!!!!!:facepalm:


I think we will all be sleeping in the dog house after this show:biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

STYLECC61 said:


> I think we will all be sleeping in the dog house after this show:biggrin:


flowers always work and maybe something special the day before sorry fellas this is the only day we could do it :thumbsup:


----------



## 909vert63

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> flowers always work and maybe something special the day before sorry fellas this is the only day we could do it :thumbsup:


TAKE MOM OUT BEFORE THE SHOW AND TAKE THE WIFEY OUT AFTER THE SHOW,THATS HOW I GONNA TRY TO DO IT:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

909vert63 said:


> TAKE MOM OUT BEFORE THE SHOW AND TAKE THE WIFEY OUT AFTER THE SHOW,THATS HOW I GONNA TRY TO DO IT:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:thats the spirit thanks for the support 909vert63:h5:


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

909monte88 said:


> Sad turned out to be a very nice day for a show today.


This happened in November too!!! Damn that Mother nature


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

81cutty'elite' said:


> This happened in November too!!! Damn that Mother nature


IN NOVEMBER IT WAS ALL GOOD. IT WENT TO A GREAT CAUSE. THERE WAS ALOT OF SMILES ON KIDS FACES. SPARKS OF LOVE STUFFED LIKE 71/2 BUSES. WE WERE HAPPY TO BE A PART OF THAT:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 909vert63

TODAY WAS TO COLD,WE WANNA SEE CHICKS IN BIKINI'S,NOT IN NO SWEATS:thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84

TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

d1ulove2h8
freakytalezdotcom I NEED A FREAK WILL BE BRINGING PLENTY OF THOSE :yes::yes::yes:
Pelon 68 Lo Nuestro


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> IN NOVEMBER IT WAS ALL GOOD. IT WENT TO A GREAT CAUSE. THERE WAS ALOT OF SMILES ON KIDS FACES. SPARKS OF LOVE STUFFED LIKE 71/2 BUSES. WE WERE HAPPY TO BE A PART OF THAT:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Very True


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Elite64 said:


> Here's a flyer I threw together for my homie Topo. Its still hard to believe that he's gone, it feels unreal. I'm gonna really miss him and catching him cruising that badass 68 on Holt Blvd on any random weekend. RIP Topo.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

THINK IT WILL BE BETTER FOR EVERYONE TO TAKE THERE MOTHER OUT ON SAT NITE :thumbsup:


----------



## cherry 64

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> THINK IT WILL BE BETTER FOR EVERYONE TO TAKE THERE MOTHER OUT ON SAT NITE :thumbsup:


Good thinking player,see you there bro


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52

STYLECC61 said:


> I think we will all be sleeping in the dog house after this show:biggrin:


:yes::facepalm:


----------



## lowri64

909vert63 said:


> TODAY WAS TO COLD,WE WANNA SEE CHICKS IN BIKINI'S,NOT IN NO SWEATS:thumbsup:


CALM DOWN MR PIMP!!! PERVERT!!!! LMAO!!!!


----------



## 909vert63

lowri64 said:


> CALM DOWN MR PIMP!!! PERVERT!!!! LMAO!!!!


:twak:


----------



## Lolophill13

_Brought to you by LATINS FINEST & LO NUESTRO CC_


----------



## lowri64

909vert63 said:


> :twak:


:fool2::sprint:LOL!!!


----------



## andyodukes66

*We'll be there....







*


----------



## 909vert63

lowri64 said:


> :fool2::sprint:LOL!!!


 :burn:


----------



## CCMERCADO62

So is the car show rescheduled? when


----------



## DETONATER

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> SORRY DUE TO THE WEATHER WE WILL BE CANCELING OUR SHOW THIS SUNDAY MARCH 18TH. WE THANK EVERYONE FOR THEIR SUPPORT IN THIS SHOW CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS, THE DJ CHOLO, SIC PRODUCTION JUDGES, AND ALL OUR VENDORS AND SPONSORS. BUT MOTHER NATURE DID NOT WANT TO COOPERATE WITH US SO LETS MAKE THIS DAY EVEN BETTER ON MAY 13TH. THANK YOU ALL FROM TRAFFIC CAR CLUB


ttt


----------



## Lolophill13

TTMFT


----------



## djmikethecholodj

This delay gives the kids a little more time to practice them dance moves.:thumbsup:


----------



## hell razer

Robert =woody65= said:


> sup george, how you been


 doing good robert gracias how you doing :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> THINK IT WILL BE BETTER FOR EVERYONE TO TAKE THERE MOTHER OUT ON SAT NITE :thumbsup:


Saturday will be a little less hectic also!! Hope to see a good turn out!! Definantly know the batttles Mark and Traffic have gone through with hosting this show!! I tried talking him off the date but he doesnt want to conflict with scheduled events already out there..


----------



## chale63

:run:LETS DO THIS ALREDY


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker

.X2


chale63 said:


> :run:LETS DO THIS ALREDY


----------



## mr.widow-maker

.X2


chale63 said:


> :run:LETS DO THIS ALREDY


----------



## d1ulove2h8

Wheres everyone at? We get allitte rain n all of a sudden everyone abandons this thread. TTT for the homies from Traffic.


----------



## supreme82

3rd times the charm. TTT


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE

6ix5iveIMP said:


> TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup:


 :thumbsup: NICE FLYER!! :boink:


----------



## 65chevyridah

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13

TTMFT :thumbsup:


----------



## guss68imp

TTTT


----------



## cherry 64

TTTT good morning everyone


----------



## [email protected]

WATS YUP EVERYONE. SO HOW DO WE GET OUR PRIZES. I WON SOME FLAKE ND 5 MEALS AT SONIC


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

[email protected] said:


> WATS YUP EVERYONE. SO HOW DO WE GET OUR PRIZES. I WON SOME FLAKE ND 5 MEALS AT SONIC


we will give you your things the day of the show


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84

TTT


----------



## [email protected]

but im getting hungry.lol


TRAFFIC 58 said:


> we will give you your things the day of the show


----------



## RUSTY 36

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## romeo

TTT for Traffic


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rolldawg213

*TTTT*:thumbsup:


----------



## UNIQUES

Bump


----------



## Lolophill13

TTT


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

Ttt


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

T T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

[email protected] said:


> but im getting hungry.lol


YOU BE GRUBBIN AT THE SHOW AND FLAKED OUT 



RUSTY 36 said:


> :thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


THANKS FOR THE BUMP RUSTY FIRME CLASSICS 



romeo said:


> TTT for Traffic


THANKS FOR THE BUMP SUENOS 



BILLY_THE_KID said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


THANKS FOR THE BUMP CHILDHOOD DREAMS 



rolldawg213 said:


> *TTTT*:thumbsup:


THANKS FOR THE BUMP LA GENTE



UNIQUES said:


> Bump


THANKS FOR THE BUMP UNIQUES 



Lolophill13 said:


> TTT


THANKS FOR THE BUMP LATIN'S FINEST 



ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> Ttt


THANKS FOR THE BUMP ONTARIO CLASSICS 



Mr. Grizzly said:


> Bump


THANKS FOR THE BUMP LATIN'S FINEST 



6ix5iveIMP said:


> T T T T :thumbsup:
> TTTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS EVERYONE FOR THE SUPPORT TRAFFIC CAR CLUB


----------



## CPT BOY

:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAVIESA_916

LATINA R&B SINGER "IVORY" WILL BE THERE AT THE TRAFFIC SHOW PERFORMING ON MAY 13!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## baldylatino

Ivory is hot! Where can I get an autographed pic?


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52

:h5:


----------



## BLVD74

:wave:


----------



## d1ulove2h8

TTT!!!!!


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

TTMFT


----------



## RUSTY 36

:thumbsup: TTT!!!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

CPT BOY said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:



TRAVIESA_916 said:


> LATINA R&B SINGER "IVORY" WILL BE THERE AT THE TRAFFIC SHOW PERFORMING ON MAY 13!!!!!!!!!!!!


IVORY WILL BE PERFORMING TTT



baldylatino said:


> Ivory is hot! Where can I get an autographed pic?


IM SURE SHE WILL GIVE YOU AN AUTOGRAPH HOWS THAT 70 DOING IT USED TO BELONG TO MY NEPHEW 


SIMPLE GREEN 52 said:


> :h5:


:wave:



BLVD74 said:


> :wave:


:thumbsup:



d1ulove2h8 said:


> TTT!!!!!


:h5:



StreetStyleL.A said:


> TTMFT


THANKS FOR THE BUMP STREET STYLE :thumbsup:



RUSTY 36 said:


> :thumbsup: TTT!!!


THANKS FOR THE BUMP RUSTY :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

ESTILO G WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

TRIGGER NASTY WILL ALSO BE PERFORMING


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

ROCKY PADILLA WILL BE PERFORMING HIS RADIO SHOW


----------



## d1ulove2h8

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## rolldawg213

ttt


----------



## Bird

rolldawg213 said:


> ttt


ttt


----------



## RUSTY 36

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## MEXICA

Has the show been moved to the march 18 ???


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

MEXICA said:


> Has the show been moved to the march 18 ???


ITS MAY 13TH


----------



## EL RAIDER

:thumbsup:


----------



## LOUIE A 62

T T T


----------



## Bird

LOUIE A 62 said:


> T T T


ttt


----------



## Rudey's-mommy

Ttt


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Can't wait primo for this show TTMFT


----------



## BIG LOUU

SEEEEEEEEEEEEEE YOU THERE:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T:thumbsup:


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

EL RAIDER said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:



LOUIE A 62 said:


> T T T


:thumbsup:



Bird said:


> ttt


:h5:



Rudey's-mommy said:


> Ttt


:thumbsup:



Mr. Grizzly said:


> Can't wait primo for this show TTMFT


:h5:



BIG LOUU said:


> SEEEEEEEEEEEEEE YOU THERE:thumbsup:


:h5::thumbsup:



6ix5iveIMP said:


> TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T:thumbsup:


:h5::thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52

TTT TRAFFIC !!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13

:thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TRAVIESA_916 said:


> LATINA R&B SINGER "IVORY" WILL BE THERE AT THE TRAFFIC SHOW PERFORMING ON MAY 13!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTTT


----------



## Lolophill13

TTMFT


----------



## rolldawg213

:thumbsup:


----------



## RI82REGAL

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TTTT


----------



## d1ulove2h8

TTT!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT!!!!! :h5:


----------



## Bird

BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> TRAVIESA_916 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LATINA R&B SINGER "IVORY" WILL BE THERE AT THE TRAFFIC SHOW PERFORMING ON MAY 13!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTTT
> 
> 
> 
> ttt
Click to expand...


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!!:wave:


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS

:biggrin:ttt


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB :thumbsup: T T T T


----------



## mr.widow-maker

.x2


6ix5iveIMP said:


> TRAFFIC CAR CLUB :thumbsup: T T T T


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## King61




----------



## Lolophill13

BUMP


----------



## aztec1

TTT for traffic cc


----------



## Bird

aztec1 said:


> TTT for traffic cc


ttt


----------



## InIt2WinIt

:thumbsup:
CAN'T WAIT FOR THE SHOW! ALWAYS A GREAT TURNOUT! 
EVEN THE TOYDRIVE IN NOVEMBER!
SEE YOU GUYS NEXT MONTH!


----------



## LOUIE A 62

T T T


----------



## Lolophill13

Bump


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

T T T T


----------



## RUSTY 36

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## Bird

RUSTY 36 said:


> :thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


ttt


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV

T T T FOR TRAFFIC CC SOLOWS CC SGV


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:wave:


----------



## King61

TTTT I'm ready


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## aztec1

Big what's up to the traffic family.. c u guys on may 13th...


----------



## ElProfeJose




----------



## StreetStyleL.A

TTMFT


----------



## LOUIE A 62

T T T


----------



## BLVD74

:wave:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TRAFFIC TO THE TOP!!!!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAVIESA_916

LATINA R&B SINGER "IVORY" WILL BE THERE AT THE TRAFFIC SHOW PERFORMING ON MAY 13!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose

ON BEHALF OF LATINS FINEST AND GOODTIMES I.E. WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE EVERY ONE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS TO GO OUT FOR A CRUISE ON APRIL 22ND 2012......


WE WILL BE STARTING IN POMONA ON THE CORNER OF FOOTHILL AND GAREY










WE WILL BE CRUISING ALL ROUTE 66 WHICH IS FOOTHILL SHOW UP TIME IS NOON AND ROLL OUT TIME IS 1PM............











WE WILL END UP AT AYALA PARK IN RIALTO...........(AKA JERRY EVANS PARK)











AT THE AYALA PARK THERE WILL BE FOOD READY TO CHILL AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH FRIENDS AND FAMILY, FOOD IS BROUGHT TO US ALL BY MUN2 BANQUETES.........HERE IS THE FLYER AND IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS CALL ME JOSE OR JOE FROM GOODTIMES HOPE TO SEE A GREAT TURN OUT AND REMEMBER THAT WE ALL MAKE THIS A GREAT EVENT........TTT............


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB

*TTT*


----------



## Lolophill13

BUMP


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!!!!


----------



## 69 impala

T T T


----------



## RUSTY 36

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## Lolophill13




----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TRAFFIC TO THE TOP!!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36

TTT


----------



## 65chevyridah

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13

:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36

TTT


----------



## socalconcepts




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird

6ix5iveIMP said:


> TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T :thumbsup:


ttt


----------



## jojo67

TTMFT


----------



## BGPROMOTIONS




----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## Lolophill13

TTT


----------



## DETONATER

6ix5iveIMP said:


> TRAFFIC 58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DETONATER said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS AGAIN MARK. A PLEASURE TO HAVE YOU ADDED TO OUR VENUE :thumbsup:
> X65
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTMFT!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## socalconcepts




----------



## lrocky2003




----------



## King61




----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## RUSTY 36

:thumbsup:


----------



## dreamer1

Ttt


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB :thumbsup:


----------



## d1ulove2h8

TTT!!!! Lets get da raffles going again!!!!


----------



## Lolophill13

BUMP


----------



## Bird

Lolophill13 said:


> BUMP


ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker

ROLL CALL.
1.FAMILY AFFAIR CC
2.ULTIMIAE FOR LIFE
3.SICK*SIDE HD
4.STYLISTICS IE
5.TRAFFIC SOCAL
6.GOOD TIMES IE
7.LATIN LUXURY CC
8.VIEJITOS IE
9.ROYAL FAMILA CC
10.IMPALAS OC CC
11.UNIQUES IE
12.EMPIRES FINEST CC
13.DUKES IE
14.DEVOTIONS CC
15.PRESTIGE CC
16.PAINFUL PLEASURES INDIO CC
17.99.1 IN THE HOUSE
18.VIEJITOS IE BC
19.GANGS TO GRACE CC
20.LOWRIDER STYLE SGV BC
21.GROUP CC
AND MANY SOLO RIDERS

WHO ELSE IS COMING 







WHATS UP EVERYONE OUT THERE. WE ARE HAVING OUR NEW CRUISE BROUGHT TO YOU GUYS BY GOODTIMES IE C.C. AND LATINS FINEST C.C. ON 4/22/2012 WE WILL BE CRUISING FROM POMONA TO RIALTO. ON ROUTE 66 WHICH IS FOOTHILL BLVD. *ALL CLUBS AND SOLORIDERS ARE WELCOMED AND REMEMBER THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT NO DRAMA PLEASE*ROLL CALL.
1. GOOD TIMES CC
2. GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
3. LATINS FINEST IE CC
4. STYLISTICS IE
5. ELITE CC
6. TRAFFIC SO CAL
7. ROYAL FAMILIA CC
8. ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
9. MAJESTICS LA CC
10. THE HOOD LIFE CC
11. DUKES 
12. PRESTIGE CC
13. FIRME CLASSICS CC
14. OTRA VIDA PHX CC
15. LATIN LUXURY CC
16. PAINFUL PLEASURES CC
17. SICK*SIDE HD CC
18. THEE ARTISTICS OC CC
19. NATIVE PRIDE IE CC
20. OLD MEMORIES 
10 SOLO RIDERS
​​


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

TTMFT


----------



## ElProfeJose

ON BEHALF OF LATINS FINEST AND GOODTIMES I.E. WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE EVERY ONE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS TO GO OUT FOR A CRUISE ON APRIL 22ND 2012......





WE WILL BE STARTING IN POMONA ON THE CORNER OF FOOTHILL AND GAREY














WE WILL BE CRUISING ALL ROUTE 66 WHICH IS FOOTHILL SHOW UP TIME IS NOON AND ROLL OUT TIME IS 1PM............











AT 2 PM WE WILL HAVE A REGROUPE AT UPLAND MEMORIAL PARK 1100 E FOOTHILL BLVD UPLAND CA.91786 AT 2 PM WE WILL JUST BE STOPING BY ON THE STREET SO THE REST OF THE PEOOPLE CAN JUMP IN AND CRUISE ALL THE WAY TO AYALA PARK.

















WE WILL END UP AT AYALA PARK IN RIALTO...........(AKA JERRY EVANS PARK)
















AT THE AYALA PARK THERE WILL BE FOOD READY TO CHILL AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH FRIENDS AND FAMILY, FOOD IS BROUGHT TO US ALL BY MUN2 BANQUETES.........HERE IS THE FLYER AND IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS CALL ME JOSE OR JOE FROM GOODTIMES HOPE TO SEE A GREAT TURN OUT AND REMEMBER THAT WE ALL MAKE THIS A GREAT EVENT........TTT............


----------



## RUSTY 36

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## dreamer1

Less then a month....can't wait


----------



## d1ulove2h8

Man for a minute i didnt know if i was in da Traffic car show thread or the latins finest thread. They r advertising more in here than traffic is.....




Anyways TTT for the homies from Traffic!!!!!


----------



## 2_69impalas

Any Pre Reg or all Day of show?


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## 2_69impalas

TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36

TTT


----------



## aztec1

TTT


----------



## Bird

aztec1 said:


> TTT


ttt


----------



## LOUIE A 62

T T T


----------



## d1ulove2h8

Were like 20 days away. Gonna be a great day...


----------



## 2_69impalas

pumped up and ready for this show!!


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy

no pre reg? 
can someone PM me please.


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

Really looking foward to this one.


----------



## d1ulove2h8

not.my.mans.caddy said:


> no pre reg?
> can someone PM me please.


No pre-reg. Just day of show


----------



## rolldawg213

TTMFT


----------



## RUSTY 36

TTT


----------



## Lolophill13

:nicoderm:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TRAFFIC TO THE TOP!!!!


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy

d1ulove2h8 said:


> No pre-reg. Just day of show


Thank you


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS

TTTT:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13

ROLL CALL.
1.FAMILY AFFAIR CC
2.ULTIMIAE FOR LIFE
3.SICK*SIDE HD
4.STYLISTICS IE
5.TRAFFIC SOCAL
6.GOOD TIMES IE
7.LATIN LUXURY CC
8.VIEJITOS IE
9.ROYAL FAMILA CC
10.IMPALAS OC CC
11.UNIQUES IE
12.EMPIRES FINEST CC
13.DUKES IE
14.DEVOTIONS CC
15.PRESTIGE CC
16.PAINFUL PLEASURES INDIO CC
17.99.1 IN THE HOUSE
18.VIEJITOS IE BC
19.GANGS TO GRACE CC
20.LOWRIDER STYLE SGV BC
21.GROUP CC
AND MANY SOLO RIDERS
WHO ELSE IS COMING​


----------



## d1ulove2h8

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM

_T.T.T
CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS SHOW _


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!


----------



## DETONATER

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

DETONATER said:


> TRAFFIC CAR CLUB :thumbsup:
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13

Bump


----------



## Bird

BOOGIE'Z 76 said:


> DETONATER said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRAFFIC CAR CLUB :thumbsup:
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 weeks away!!
Click to expand...


----------



## 2_69impalas

:thumbsup:


----------



## dreamer1

Bumping the pg the Latins finest way........ttmft


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## Highgeared

Looking forward to taking pictures there!!!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

ttt


----------



## prestige

_ALmost time Prestige car club will be there._


----------



## [email protected]

CANT WAIT SO I CAN GET MY FLAKE AND MY 5 MEALS TO SONIC BURGERS... TTMFT FOR TRAFFIC SO CAL


----------



## Bird

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> ttt


Looking forward to this.. 2 weeks out


----------



## dreamer1

Ttmft......


----------



## RUSTY 36

TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

*I'D LIKE TO THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR SUPPORT AND KEEPING THIS PAGE UP BEEN REAL BUSY THESE FEW WEEKS BUT BACK TO GIVE THE RAFFLES. I HAVE A STEREO AND SPEAKERS TO RAFFLE OFF FOR THE NEXT 20 PEOPLE TO BUMP THIS THREAD TO THE TOP. THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT.. TRAFFIC C.C. 

*



















*P.S. EVERYONE THAT HAS WON IN THE RAFFLE I WILL PM YOU THIS WEEK TO GIVE YOU A PASSWORD FOR YOUR PRIZES. ONCE AGAIN THANKS EVERYONE FOR YOUR SUPPORT *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

ttt


----------



## 65chevyridah

TTT


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM

T.T.T


----------



## BOOM!1

BUMP!! :thumbsup:


----------



## lrocky2003

BUMP TTT CANT WAIT FOR THIS SHOW


----------



## supreme82

bump


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

TTMFT


----------



## Lolophill13

BUMP


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> *I'D LIKE TO THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR SUPPORT AND KEEPING THIS PAGE UP BEEN REAL BUSY THESE FEW WEEKS BUT BACK TO GIVE THE RAFFLES. I HAVE A STEREO AND SPEAKERS TO RAFFLE OFF FOR THE NEXT 20 PEOPLE TO BUMP THIS THREAD TO THE TOP. THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT.. TRAFFIC C.C.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *P.S. EVERYONE THAT HAS WON IN THE RAFFLE I WILL PM YOU THIS WEEK TO GIVE YOU A PASSWORD FOR YOUR PRIZES. ONCE AGAIN THANKS EVERYONE FOR YOUR SUPPORT *


TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## FINR'N'BLU

TO THE TOP FOR TRAFFIC CC


----------



## dreamer1

Bumping the pg...the Latins finest Wat!!!!!!!


----------



## plumjuc

BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP:thumbsup:


----------



## d1ulove2h8

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## stephanie22

Bump


----------



## sinisster65

TTT


----------



## prestige

_Traffic car club to the top......................._


----------



## corona62

TTT


----------



## RIDES3

BUMP TTT FOR THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW


TRAFFIC 58 said:


> *I'D LIKE TO THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR SUPPORT AND KEEPING THIS PAGE UP BEEN REAL BUSY THESE FEW WEEKS BUT BACK TO GIVE THE RAFFLES. I HAVE A STEREO AND SPEAKERS TO RAFFLE OFF FOR THE NEXT 20 PEOPLE TO BUMP THIS THREAD TO THE TOP. THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT.. TRAFFIC C.C.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *P.S. EVERYONE THAT HAS WON IN THE RAFFLE I WILL PM YOU THIS WEEK TO GIVE YOU A PASSWORD FOR YOUR PRIZES. ONCE AGAIN THANKS EVERYONE FOR YOUR SUPPORT *


----------



## Latin Luxury

Man is it time yet 4 a good show TTT !!!!


----------



## 5Six Bel Air

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT. Nothing but the finest!!!!


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

Early Morning Bump TTT!!!!


----------



## gjbotello

TO THE TOP; BUMP; E ST CRUIZERS


----------



## Rudey's-mommy

Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!!


----------



## G2G_Al

Bump it!!!


----------



## INKEDUP

BUMP!! ALMOST SHOW TIME!!


----------



## Vm0m0

bump for the homies..


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY

Bump for the homies from TRAFFIC C.C....shows around the corner, can't wait


----------



## El Aztec Pride

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> *I'D LIKE TO THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR SUPPORT AND KEEPING THIS PAGE UP BEEN REAL BUSY THESE FEW WEEKS BUT BACK TO GIVE THE RAFFLES. I HAVE A STEREO AND SPEAKERS TO RAFFLE OFF FOR THE NEXT 20 PEOPLE TO BUMP THIS THREAD TO THE TOP. THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT.. TRAFFIC C.C.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *P.S. EVERYONE THAT HAS WON IN THE RAFFLE I WILL PM YOU THIS WEEK TO GIVE YOU A PASSWORD FOR YOUR PRIZES. ONCE AGAIN THANKS EVERYONE FOR YOUR SUPPORT *


 :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> ttt


#1



65chevyridah said:


> TTT


#2


1968IMPALACUSTOM said:


> T.T.T


#3



BOOM! said:


> BUMP!! :thumbsup:


#4



lrocky2003 said:


> BUMP TTT CANT WAIT FOR THIS SHOW


#5


supreme82 said:


> bump


#6



Mr. Grizzly said:


> TTMFT


#7



Lolophill13 said:


> BUMP


#8



~DROPITLOW~ said:


> TTT:thumbsup:


#9


FINR'N'BLU said:


> TO THE TOP FOR TRAFFIC CC


#10



dreamer1 said:


> Bumping the pg...the Latins finest Wat!!!!!!!


#11



plumjuc said:


> BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP:thumbsup:


#12



d1ulove2h8 said:


> TTT!!!!!!


#13


stephanie22 said:


> Bump


#14



sinisster65 said:


> TTT


#15


prestige said:


> _Traffic car club to the top......................._


#16



corona62 said:


> TTT


#17



RIDES3 said:


> BUMP TTT FOR THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW


#18



Latin Luxury said:


> Man is it time yet 4 a good show TTT !!!!


#19



5Six Bel Air said:


> TTT


#20


GOOD LUCK TO ALL THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT TRAFFIC C.C.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

CONGRATULATIONS #20 YOU WON THE RAFFLE FOR THE STEREO AND SPEAKERS THANK YOU AND ALL FOR YOUR SUPPORT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

I WILL BE RAFFLING OFF A SET OF SPEAKERS FOR THESE BUMPS THAT YOU HAVE DONE. THANK YOU FOR KEEPING THIS PAGE ON THE TOP 



ElProfeJose said:


> TTT. Nothing but the finest!!!!


#1



81cutty'elite' said:


> Early Morning Bump TTT!!!!


#2



gjbotello said:


> TO THE TOP; BUMP; E ST CRUIZERS


#3



Rudey's-mommy said:


> Bump


#4



Latin Luxury said:


> TTT !!!!!


#5



G2G_Al said:


> Bump it!!!


#6



INKEDUP said:


> BUMP!! ALMOST SHOW TIME!!


#7



Vm0m0 said:


> bump for the homies..


#8



MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> Bump for the homies from TRAFFIC C.C....shows around the corner, can't wait


#9



El Aztec Pride said:


> :wave:


#10

GOOD LUCK TO ALL


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

CONGRATULATIONS #6 YOU WON THE SPEAKERS THANK YOU AND ALL FOR YOUR SUPPORT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

I WILL BE RAFFLING OFF A SIGN BOARD FOR THE NEXT 30 PEOPLE TO BUMP THIS PAGE AND TELL WHAT YOU WOULD USE THE SIGN BOARD FOR. THANK YOU TRAFFIC CAR CLUB


----------



## RIDES3

BUMP FOR THE SIGN BROAD BLUE KUSH


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

TTMFT use this board for my son bike display ANGELS 4 LIFE


----------



## d1ulove2h8

TTT. I would use it to display ur sign makin skills


----------



## ElProfeJose

TTT. I would use this for my town car. EL PROFE. 



TRAFFIC 58 said:


> I WILL BE RAFFLING OFF A SIGN BOARD FOR THE NEXT 30 PEOPLE TO BUMP THIS PAGE AND TELL WHAT YOU WOULD USE THE SIGN BOARD FOR. THANK YOU TRAFFIC CAR CLUB


----------



## FoolishinVegas

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> I WILL BE RAFFLING OFF A SIGN BOARD FOR THE NEXT 30 PEOPLE TO BUMP THIS PAGE AND TELL WHAT YOU WOULD USE THE SIGN BOARD FOR. THANK YOU TRAFFIC CAR CLUB


TTT for my USO!! ... I'd use it for the bucket- nine !


----------



## Rudey's-mommy

TTT
I would use the board for one of Rudey's toys.:thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

TTT


----------



## 65chevyridah

TTT I would use the bad ass sign board for my sons pedal car


----------



## stephanie22

To the top ill give it too my hunny


----------



## Latin Luxury

I would use it 4 my kids bikes !!! TTT


----------



## chef

bump for traffic and i would use it for my son bike


----------



## Lolophill13

I know a kid that would love to have one


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY

I'd use it for my daughters bike


----------



## dreamer1

Bump n would use it for my bike


----------



## sinisster65

Bump, I would use this sign board for my 65


----------



## luv_my58

It will be put to good use


----------



## Lolophill13

Bump


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS

bump id use it for my 67


----------



## djmikethecholodj

ttt


----------



## Vm0m0

bump for the homie. i will use it for my new bike...


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT


----------



## 81Luxury

TTMFT


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

Damn im too late I think!! 

Bump this Page anyways, I would use the sign board for the Cutty!


----------



## Latin Queen

TTT!!! I would use this on my daughters bike!!!


----------



## INKEDUP

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> I WILL BE RAFFLING OFF A SIGN BOARD FOR THE NEXT 30 PEOPLE TO BUMP THIS PAGE AND TELL WHAT YOU WOULD USE THE SIGN BOARD FOR. THANK YOU TRAFFIC CAR CLUB


BUMP FOR TRAFFIC N ID USE THE SIGN FOR MY NEW RIDE HOPEFULLY TO DEBUT AT THE TRAFFIC CARSHOW!:thumbsup:


----------



## Wicked95




----------



## Wicked95

*TTT 
I would use it for my lil boys pedal car. *


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB T T T T:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> I WILL BE RAFFLING OFF A SIGN BOARD FOR THE NEXT 30 PEOPLE TO BUMP THIS PAGE AND TELL WHAT YOU WOULD USE THE SIGN BOARD FOR. THANK YOU TRAFFIC CAR CLUB


 :thumbsup:I'DE USE IT 4 LOVE ME TWO TIMES! :wave:


----------



## BIG LOUU

BACK TO THE TOP . I WOULD USE IT FOR THE LAKER CLASSIC:thumbsup:


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> I WILL BE RAFFLING OFF A SIGN BOARD FOR THE NEXT 30 PEOPLE TO BUMP THIS PAGE AND TELL WHAT YOU WOULD USE THE SIGN BOARD FOR. THANK YOU TRAFFIC CAR CLUB


 :naughty: I WOULD GIVE IT 2 MY HUBBY! LOL. :h5:


----------



## BIG LOUU

WHAT'S UP TRAFFIC IT'S ALMOST SHOW TIME:run:


----------



## ElProfeJose

Bump this. Thanggggg


----------



## prestige

_I would use it for Striptease._


----------



## Richiecool69elka

BUMP.I would use it for My Daughters Bike.:thumbsup:


----------



## rolldawg213

BUMP BUMP, IT WOULD LOOK NICE NEXT TO THE MONTE:thumbsup:


----------



## xtremexb

TTT. I would use it for my 70 MC


----------



## d1ulove2h8

BUMP BUMP BUMP


----------



## 5Six Bel Air

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS #20 YOU WON THE RAFFLE FOR THE STEREO AND SPEAKERS THANK YOU AND ALL FOR YOUR SUPPORT


THAT'S ME!!! THANKS TRAFFIC!


----------



## Bird

​


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB

*THIS IS THE PLACE TO BE JUNE 3RD AT THE WICKED RIDAZ LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW AT THE STANISLAUS COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS IN TURLOCK CA, COME SUPPORT A CAR CLUB THATS OUT MAKING A DIFFERENCE FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND LETS MAKE LOWRIDER HISTORY COME SUPPORT US !!!!! *


----------



## Latin Luxury

Goodmorning TTT !!!!!


----------



## Bird

Latin Luxury said:


> Goodmorning TTT !!!!!


ttt


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump


----------



## Brown Society Tulare

:nicoderm:


----------



## 2_69impalas

Almost show time!!! Cant wait. ready for this drive to So cal!


----------



## Rudey's-mommy

Good morning yall! Ttt


----------



## Richiecool69elka

:nicoderm:


----------



## d1ulove2h8

TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

RIDES3 said:


> BUMP FOR THE SIGN BROAD BLUE KUSH


#1



Mr. Grizzly said:


> TTMFT use this board for my son bike display ANGELS 4 LIFE


#2



d1ulove2h8 said:


> TTT. I would use it to display ur sign makin skills


#3



ElProfeJose said:


> TTT. I would use this for my town car. EL PROFE.


#4



FoolishinVegas said:


> TTT for my USO!! ... I'd use it for the bucket- nine !


#5



Rudey's-mommy said:


> TTT
> I would use the board for one of Rudey's toys.:thumbsup:


#6





65chevyridah said:


> TTT I would use the bad ass sign board for my sons pedal car


#7



stephanie22 said:


> To the top ill give it too my hunny


#8



Latin Luxury said:


> I would use it 4 my kids bikes !!! TTT


#9



chef said:


> bump for traffic and i would use it for my son bike





Lolophill13 said:


> I know a kid that would love to have one


#10



MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> I'd use it for my daughters bike


#11



dreamer1 said:


> Bump n would use it for my bike


#12



sinisster65 said:


> Bump, I would use this sign board for my 65


#13



luv_my58 said:


> It will be put to good use


#14


PAPA_SNOPS said:


> bump id use it for my 67


#15



Vm0m0 said:


> bump for the homie. i will use it for my new bike...


#16



81cutty'elite' said:


> Damn im too late I think!!
> 
> Bump this Page anyways, I would use the sign board for the Cutty!


#17



Latin Queen said:


> TTT!!! I would use this on my daughters bike!!!


#18



INKEDUP said:


> BUMP FOR TRAFFIC N ID USE THE SIGN FOR MY NEW RIDE HOPEFULLY TO DEBUT AT THE TRAFFIC CARSHOW!:thumbsup:


#19



Wicked95 said:


> *TTT
> I would use it for my lil boys pedal car. *


#20



El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup:I'DE USE IT 4 LOVE ME TWO TIMES! :wave:


#21



BIG LOUU said:


> BACK TO THE TOP . I WOULD USE IT FOR THE LAKER CLASSIC:thumbsup:


#22



LA AZTEC PRIDE said:


> :naughty: I WOULD GIVE IT 2 MY HUBBY! LOL. :h5:


#23



prestige said:


> _I would use it for Striptease._


#24



Richiecool69elka said:


> BUMP.I would use it for My Daughters Bike.:thumbsup:


#25



rolldawg213 said:


> BUMP BUMP, IT WOULD LOOK NICE NEXT TO THE MONTE:thumbsup:


#26



xtremexb said:


> TTT. I would use it for my 70 MC


#27


GOOD LUCK TO ALL AND 3 MORE ENTRIES FOR THE SIGN BOARD THANKS FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT TRAFFIC C.C.


----------



## King61

:wave:


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!!!


----------



## gjbotello

I would use the sign board for the E St. Cruizers' Car Shows.


----------



## lowridincalivato

TTT guess I should start cleaning my ride..


----------



## Rudey's-mommy

Ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj

It's going down, finally. I will be raffling off a pair of tix to see Earth Wind and Fire on July 28 in LA. Stop by the booth for raffle tix.


----------



## romeo

TTT for traffic cc. Bump for the sign board. I would use it for my daughters pedal car display.


----------



## Latin Luxury

romeo said:


> TTT for traffic cc. Bump for the sign board. I would use it for my daughters pedal car display.
> View attachment 476564


TTT 4 THAT PEDAL CAR !!!


----------



## classic53

i would use sign board for my daughters bike BOYS ENVY .see you at the show


----------



## 2_69impalas

Everybody drive safe and ill see you all Bright and early on sunday morning!! TTT


----------



## Bird

2_69impalas said:


> Everybody drive safe and ill see you all Bright and early on sunday morning!! TTT


ttt


----------



## Vm0m0

Bird said:


> ttt


 wut up bird..


----------



## RUSTY 36

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## Bird

Vm0m0 said:


> wut up bird..


What up?? You showing this weekend??


----------



## INKEDUP

TTT


----------



## Big Victor

Hey is there going to be an elco category?


----------



## StatikImage

TTT STATIK IMAGE WILL B THERE SHOOTING SOME FLIKS ...LOOKING FOWARD TO THIS


----------



## SAM TORRES

WASS UP HOMIES IM GOING TO TRI TO MAKE THIS SHOW THIS YEAR AGAIN WE HAD A GOOD TIME LAST YEAR HOMIES SEE YOU THERE!:thumbsup: DALLAS IS A LIL WAYS OUT!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

gjbotello said:


> I would use the sign board for the E St. Cruizers' Car Shows.


#28



romeo said:


> TTT for traffic cc. Bump for the sign board. I would use it for my daughters pedal car display.
> View attachment 476564


#29



classic53 said:


> i would use sign board for my daughters bike BOYS ENVY .see you at the show


#30


good luck i will be picking the winner soon


----------



## INKEDUP

SAM TORRES said:


> WASS UP HOMIES IM GOING TO TRI TO MAKE THIS SHOW THIS YEAR AGAIN WE HAD A GOOD TIME LAST YEAR HOMIES SEE YOU THERE!:thumbsup: DALLAS IS A LIL WAYS OUT!


MUST HIT THE ROAD ALREADY BRO!!...HAVE A SAFE TRIP IF U GUYS COME!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

King61 said:


> :wave:


:thumbsup:



Latin Luxury said:


> TTT !!!!!!


THANKS FOR THE BUMP LATIN LUXURY 



lowridincalivato said:


> TTT guess I should start cleaning my ride..


THANKS FOR THE BUMP 



Rudey's-mommy said:


> Ttt


THANKS FOR THE BUMP RUDEY'S MOMMY HOPE YOU HAVE A HAPPY MOTHERS DAY AT THE SHOW 



djmikethecholodj said:


> It's going down, finally. I will be raffling off a pair of tix to see Earth Wind and Fire on July 28 in LA. Stop by the booth for raffle tix.


GET DOWN MIKE 



2_69impalas said:


> Everybody drive safe and ill see you all Bright and early on sunday morning!! TTT


X2 THANKS FOR THE BUMP ANGEL 



Bird said:


> ttt


THANKS FOR THE BUMP BIRD 


RUSTY 36 said:


> :thumbsup:TTT


THANKS FOR THE BUMP RUSTY 



INKEDUP said:


> TTT


THANKS FOR THE BUMP 



StatikImage said:


> TTT STATIK IMAGE WILL B THERE SHOOTING SOME FLIKS ...LOOKING FOWARD TO THIS


THANKS FOR THE COVERAGE 



SAM TORRES said:


> WASS UP HOMIES IM GOING TO TRI TO MAKE THIS SHOW THIS YEAR AGAIN WE HAD A GOOD TIME LAST YEAR HOMIES SEE YOU THERE!:thumbsup: DALLAS IS A LIL WAYS OUT!


THANKS SAM :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

CONGRATULATIONS #11 YOU HAVE WON THE SIGN BOARD THANK YOU AND ALL FOR YOUR SUPPORT TRAFFIC C.C.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

THE NEXT 20 PEOPLE JUST TO BUMP THIS PAGE WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN A PARTY PIZZA DELIVERED TO THEM AT THE SHOW BY MY NY PIZZA 


















LOVE THESE PIZZAS THEY ARE GREAT WE THANK THEM FOR SPONSORING US


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS

BUMP:drama:


----------



## d1ulove2h8

BUMP!!!!!!


----------



## dreamer1

Bumping the pg the Latins finest way.....


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

bumpity bump bump


----------



## lowridincalivato

Pizza....aggghhgg. ttt


----------



## FoolishinVegas

ttt


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

TTT


----------



## Rag Ryda

Beeezzzummmpppp!!


----------



## LatinsFinest714

Bump


----------



## rolldawg213

*bump........tttt*


----------



## stephanie22

Bump bump bump


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump Traffic TTMFT


----------



## Richiecool69elka

*BUMP....*


----------



## LilBuick

What's the address? And rolling time and showtime?


----------



## RIDES3

BUMP FOR NY PIZZA


TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THE NEXT 20 PEOPLE JUST TO BUMP THIS PAGE WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN A PARTY PIZZA DELIVERED TO THEM AT THE SHOW BY MY NY PIZZA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE THESE PIZZAS THEY ARE GREAT WE THANK THEM FOR SPONSORING US


----------



## LilBuick

And entry fee?


----------



## Vm0m0

bump for the homies


----------



## DETONATER

Wooop WooooooP BUMP! :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TTTT


----------



## INKEDUP

BUMP FOR THE HOMIES AND THE MUNCHIES!!!


----------



## Lolophill13

Bump TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

How much is reg for bikes day of show ??


----------



## BIG LOUU

BACK TO THE TOP FOR THE TRAFFIC SHOW


----------



## djmikethecholodj

I like pizza. Am I too late??


----------



## soFresh

what is the show hours? flyers dont even have the time and i'm not going through this big thread.


----------



## INKEDUP

I THINK ITS FROM 10AM-5PM


----------



## Bird

Big Victor said:


> Hey is there going to be an elco category?


Should be? Takes 4 to make a class! I havent been to a show where there wasnt an Elco Categorie so you should be covered!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT. NO RAIN BUMP


----------



## hcat54

:run:


----------



## elay_kidd

CHECK OUT THE OG BOOTH


----------



## rd62rdstr

Sophisticated Few - Tucson will be there!!


----------



## Big Victor

Thanks!! See you there!!


----------



## INKEDUP

elay_kidd said:


> CHECK OUT THE OG BOOTH


DAMN I BETTER TAKE SOME MONEY!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> BUMP:drama:


#1




d1ulove2h8 said:


> BUMP!!!!!!


#2



dreamer1 said:


> Bumping the pg the Latins finest way.....


#3



COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> bumpity bump bump


#4



lowridincalivato said:


> Pizza....aggghhgg. ttt


#5



FoolishinVegas said:


> ttt


#6



smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> TTT


#7



Rag Ryda said:


> Beeezzzummmpppp!!


#8



LatinsFinest714 said:


> Bump


#9



rolldawg213 said:


> *bump........tttt*


#10



stephanie22 said:


> Bump bump bump


#11



Mr. Grizzly said:


> Bump Traffic TTMFT


#12



Richiecool69elka said:


> *BUMP....*


#13



LilBuick said:


> What's the address? And rolling time and showtime?


#14



RIDES3 said:


> BUMP FOR NY PIZZA


#15



LilBuick said:


> And entry fee?


#16



Vm0m0 said:


> bump for the homies


#17



DETONATER said:


> Wooop WooooooP BUMP! :thumbsup:


#18



INKEDUP said:


> BUMP FOR THE HOMIES AND THE MUNCHIES!!!


#19



Lolophill13 said:


> Bump TTT


#20


good luck for the pizza :thumbsup:


----------



## prestige

_Did you say free pizza BUMP,BUMP LOL_


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Lolophill13 said:


> Bump TTT


THANKS FOR THE BUMP 



LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> How much is reg for bikes day of show ??


THEY ARE $10 DAY OF SHOW NO PRE-REG 



BIG LOUU said:


> BACK TO THE TOP FOR THE TRAFFIC SHOW





djmikethecholodj said:


> I like pizza. Am I too late??


JUST A LITTLE MIKE 



soFresh said:


> what is the show hours? flyers dont even have the time and i'm not going through this big thread.


THE HOURS ARE ROLL IN 4 A.M. - 10 A.M. SHOW IS FROM 10 A.M. - 5P.M. 



Bird said:


> Should be? Takes 4 to make a class! I havent been to a show where there wasnt an Elco Categorie so you should be covered!!!


:h5:



mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT. NO RAIN BUMP


:thumbsup:



hcat54 said:


> :run:


:wave:



rd62rdstr said:


> Sophisticated Few - Tucson will be there!!
> 
> View attachment 477354


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT SOPHISTICATED FEW


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

CONGRATULATIONS #4 YOU HAVE WON THE PIZZA HOPE YOU ENJOY THE PIZZA THANK YOU AND ALL FOR YOUR SUPPORT TRAFFIC C.C.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

I WILL BE RAFFLING OFF A 18 VOLT DEWALT DRILL FOR THE NEXT 50 PEOPLE TO BUMP THIS PAGE WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN THANKS FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT TRAFFIC C.C.


----------



## Bird

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> I WILL BE RAFFLING OFF A 18 VOLT DEWALT DRILL FOR THE NEXT 50 PEOPLE TO BUMP THIS PAGE WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN THANKS FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT TRAFFIC C.C.


ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury

Bump THIS TO THE TOP !!!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

COUNTRY INN & SUITES WILL BE OFFERING STANDARD ROOMS FOR $74 AND SUITES FOR $84
CONTACT # IS (909)204-5365 MENTION TRAFFIC SHOW FOR DISCOUNT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

ADDRESS IS LOCATED ON FLYER AND ROLL IN TIME AND TIME OF SHOW


----------



## Amahury760

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> I WILL BE RAFFLING OFF A 18 VOLT DEWALT DRILL FOR THE NEXT 50 PEOPLE TO BUMP THIS PAGE WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN THANKS FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT TRAFFIC C.C.


Bump TTMFT


----------



## baldylatino

Bump for the show and the drill, havent won anything yet!


----------



## El Aztec Pride

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> I WILL BE RAFFLING OFF A 18 VOLT DEWALT DRILL FOR THE NEXT 50 PEOPLE TO BUMP THIS PAGE WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN THANKS FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT TRAFFIC C.C.


TTt bump


----------



## FoolishinVegas

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> I WILL BE RAFFLING OFF A 18 VOLT DEWALT DRILL FOR THE NEXT 50 PEOPLE TO BUMP THIS PAGE WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN THANKS FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT TRAFFIC C.C.


.. Bump !


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS

bump


----------



## dreamer1

Bumping the pg the Latins finest way.....ttmft


----------



## lowridincalivato

:thumbsup:ttt


----------



## lowridincalivato

2 bumps for the hell of it...TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## groovin ruben




----------



## d1ulove2h8

Oh damn i can use this. BUMP BUMP BUMP


----------



## sinisster65

Bump! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rag Ryda

Beeezump!! :biggrin:


----------



## INKEDUP

BUMP TTT FOR TRAFFIC


----------



## stephanie22

BUMMMMMMMMP IT......


----------



## EL RAIDER

BUMPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

Bump TTMFT


----------



## Lolophill13

BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP


----------



## Vm0m0

bump bump


----------



## lowdude13

:thumbsup: thats right cant wait till sat.a few more days!!!:run:will the cars b safe if we stay out there in a hotel?:machinegun:


----------



## gjbotello

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> I WILL BE RAFFLING OFF A 18 VOLT DEWALT DRILL FOR THE NEXT 50 PEOPLE TO BUMP THIS PAGE WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN THANKS FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT TRAFFIC C.C.


 BUMP


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

TTT


----------



## 65chevyridah

Bump


----------



## corona62

bump


----------



## BIG LOUU

Buuuump


----------



## tropicalpunch

BUMP.


----------



## luv_my58

TTT


----------



## Rudey's-mommy

BUMP!!!!!!


----------



## el cuate-g

bump


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

TTT BUMP:boink:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:thumbsup: SUPP TRAFFIC!! :naughty:


----------



## NastyBoy

El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup: SUPP TRAFFIC!! :naughty:


This being raffled too? BUMP!!!


----------



## RO84CAPRICE

BUMP


----------



## BOOM!1

Bump


----------



## RIDES3

BUMP


----------



## 85sabre

Bu bump bump..


----------



## EZUP62

BUMP JUST SCOPED OUT THE MEETING SPOT FOR GOODTIMES C.C. WE WILL BE THERE BRIGHT AND EARLY... WHATS THE ICE CHEST PROTOCOL


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY

Bump


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE

bump


----------



## lowdude13

*BUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMPPP IT!!!!!!!!!!*


gjbotello said:


> BUMP


----------



## FINR'N'BLU

BUMP IT ALL THE WAY UP!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

Goodmorning bump !!!!! TTT 4 ALL THE HOMIE


----------



## Bird

ttt


----------



## RUSTY 36

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly

TTMFT


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TRAFFIC TO THE TOP!!!!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

Bump !!!!!


----------



## prestige

_TO THE TOP BUMP................._


----------



## King61

SAM TORRES said:


> WASS UP HOMIES IM GOING TO TRI TO MAKE THIS SHOW THIS YEAR AGAIN WE HAD A GOOD TIME LAST YEAR HOMIES SEE YOU THERE!:thumbsup: DALLAS IS A LIL WAYS OUT!


----------



## INKEDUP

El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup: SUPP TRAFFIC!! :naughty:


:boink:BUMP:boink:BUMP:boink:BUMP


----------



## 68RIVIERA

bump,,,,bump


----------



## Bird

68RIVIERA said:


> bump,,,,bump


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

Bump


----------



## AmericanBully4Life

BTTT


----------



## JUST CLOWNING 1965

~ TO ~ THE ~ TOP ~


----------



## INKEDUP

Bird said:


> View attachment 478136


:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury

BUMP TTT 4 THE HOMIES !!!!!!


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## BLVD74

:wave:


----------



## Lolophill13

BUMP


----------



## mr.widow-maker

Latins finest getting ready


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID




----------



## dreamer1

2 more days


----------



## Bird

dreamer1 said:


> 2 more days


ttt


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Bird said:


> ttt


#1


Latin Luxury said:


> Bump THIS TO THE TOP !!!!!


#2


Amahury760 said:


> Bump TTMFT


#3


baldylatino said:


> Bump for the show and the drill, havent won anything yet!


#4


El Aztec Pride said:


> TTt bump


#5


FoolishinVegas said:


> .. Bump !


#6


PAPA_SNOPS said:


> bump


#7


dreamer1 said:


> Bumping the pg the Latins finest way.....ttmft


#8


lowridincalivato said:


> :thumbsup:ttt


#9


groovin ruben said:


> View attachment 477426


#10


d1ulove2h8 said:


> Oh damn i can use this. BUMP BUMP BUMP


#11


sinisster65 said:


> Bump! :thumbsup:


#12


Rag Ryda said:


> Beeezump!! :biggrin:


#13


INKEDUP said:


> BUMP TTT FOR TRAFFIC


#14


stephanie22 said:


> BUMMMMMMMMP IT......


#15


EL RAIDER said:


> BUMPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


#16


Mr. Grizzly said:


> Bump TTMFT


#17


Lolophill13 said:


> BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP


#18


Vm0m0 said:


> bump bump


#19


lowdude13 said:


> :thumbsup: thats right cant wait till sat.a few more days!!!:run:will the cars b safe if we stay out there in a hotel?:machinegun:


#20


gjbotello said:


> BUMP


#21


smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> TTT


#22


65chevyridah said:


> Bump


#23


corona62 said:


> bump


#24


BIG LOUU said:


> Buuuump


#25


tropicalpunch said:


> BUMP.


#26


luv_my58 said:


> TTT


#27


Rudey's-mommy said:


> BUMP!!!!!!


#28


el cuate-g said:


> bump


#29


~DROPITLOW~ said:


> TTT BUMP:boink:


#30


NastyBoy said:


> This being raffled too? BUMP!!!


#31


RO84CAPRICE said:


> BUMP


#32


BOOM! said:


> Bump


#33


RIDES3 said:


> BUMP


#34


85sabre said:


> Bu bump bump..


#35


EZUP62 said:


> BUMP JUST SCOPED OUT THE MEETING SPOT FOR GOODTIMES C.C. WE WILL BE THERE BRIGHT AND EARLY... WHATS THE ICE CHEST PROTOCOL


#36


MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> Bump


#37


LOCO-LOUIE said:


> bump


#38


FINR'N'BLU said:


> BUMP IT ALL THE WAY UP!!!


#39


RUSTY 36 said:


> TTT


#40


LATIN LUXURY DUB said:


> Bump !!!!!


#41


prestige said:


> _TO THE TOP BUMP................._


#42


68RIVIERA said:


> bump,,,,bump


#43


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Bump


#44


AmericanBully4Life said:


> BTTT


#45


JUST CLOWNING 1965 said:


> ~ TO ~ THE ~ TOP ~


#46


DETONATER said:


>


#47


mr.widow-maker said:


> Latins finest getting ready


#48


BILLY_THE_KID said:


>


#49



ONE MORE TO GO GOOD LUCK TO ALL


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

Bump!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

81cutty'elite' said:


> Bump!


#50



GOOD LUCK TO ALL


----------



## EL RAIDER

and the winner is #15 :run::rofl:


----------



## INKEDUP

EL RAIDER said:


> and the winner is #15 :run::rofl:


UR #16!


----------



## d1ulove2h8

EL RAIDER said:


> and the winner is #15 :run::rofl:


Lmaoooo. Give it to 15. Thats my girl so i will get it


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

:roflmao:


----------



## PaulSack

looks awesome


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS #4 YOU HAVE WON THE PIZZA HOPE YOU ENJOY THE PIZZA THANK YOU AND ALL FOR YOUR SUPPORT TRAFFIC C.C.


WAIT, THATS ME!


----------



## dreamer1

Save me a slice bro


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

i hope i can get it the day of the show. :x:


----------



## lowdude13

*wasup Mark i know roll in time is at 4am sunday but is there gonna be any rides in line saterday night and if so will the rides be safe .*:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:dunno: SOO WHO WON?? :nicoderm:


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## TEAM HI POWER

How much is it to get in to the carshow? People I know are asking how much?


----------



## Lolophill13

Bump


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS

:yes:sunday


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

congratulations #46 you have won the 18 volt dewalt drill thank you and all for your support Traffic C.C.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

THE NEXT RAFFLE IS FOR ONE FREE CAR OR BIKE ENTRY, A 2 FOOT PARTY PIZZA FROM RIZZA PIZZA WILL BE DELIVERED AT 2:30 P.M., FOR THE 20 PEOPLE TO BUMP AND GIVE A SHOUT OUT TO RIZZA PIZZA WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN


----------



## [email protected]

SHOUT OUT TO RIZZA PIZZA.TTMFT GOOD FOOD


TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THE NEXT RAFFLE IS FOR ONE FREE CAR OR BIKE ENTRY, A 2 FOOT PARTY PIZZA FROM RIZZA PIZZA WILL BE DELIVERED AT 2:30 P.M., FOR THE 20 PEOPLE TO BUMP AND GIVE A SHOUT OUT TO RIZZA PIZZA WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTMFT FOR RIZZA PIZZA.


TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THE NEXT RAFFLE IS FOR ONE FREE CAR OR BIKE ENTRY, A 2 FOOT PARTY PIZZA FROM RIZZA PIZZA WILL BE DELIVERED AT 2:30 P.M., FOR THE 20 PEOPLE TO BUMP AND GIVE A SHOUT OUT TO RIZZA PIZZA WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS

bump Rizza pizza shout out


----------



## djmikethecholodj

QVO Rizza Pizza!!


----------



## Rudey's-mommy

Morning shout out to RIZZA PIZZA n lets bump this page.


----------



## baldylatino

Bump shout out to rizza pizza!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt for rizza pizza


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THE NEXT RAFFLE IS FOR ONE FREE CAR OR BIKE ENTRY, A 2 FOOT PARTY PIZZA FROM RIZZA PIZZA WILL BE DELIVERED AT 2:30 P.M., FOR THE 20 PEOPLE TO BUMP AND GIVE A SHOUT OUT TO RIZZA PIZZA WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN


Shout out to rizza pizza


----------



## lowdude13

*BUMP BUMP WHERES THE CHEESE RIZZA PIZZA*:dunno:


----------



## EL RAIDER

INKEDUP said:


> UR #16!


dammit solo me chinge :roflmao:


----------



## RI82REGAL

BUMP I wanna give a shot out to rizza pizza ttt


----------



## Lolophill13

Bump shout to riza pizza Ttt


----------



## d1ulove2h8

Shout out to rizza pizza and TRAFFIC for a great show


----------



## stephanie22

a big shout out to Rizza Pizza


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

DAMN I CAN GET 2 PIZZAS? :x: SHOUT OUT TO RIZZA PIZZA!!!!


----------



## Bird

ttt..2 days away.. Looking forward to this one


----------



## dreamer1

Bump....Wats up rizza pizza....


----------



## RO84CAPRICE

BUMP FOR RIZZA PIZZA


----------



## Vm0m0

bump it up for rizza pizza homie...


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB

BUMP TTT FOR RIZZA PIZZA !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Azuca_Morena

BUMP TTT 4 RIZZA PIZZA!!!!!


----------



## INKEDUP

BUMP FOR RIZZA PIZZA AND TRAFFIC


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

[email protected] said:


> SHOUT OUT TO RIZZA PIZZA.TTMFT GOOD FOOD


#1



mr.widow-maker said:


> TTMFT FOR RIZZA PIZZA.


#2


PAPA_SNOPS said:


> bump Rizza pizza shout out


#3


djmikethecholodj said:


> QVO Rizza Pizza!!


#4


Rudey's-mommy said:


> Morning shout out to RIZZA PIZZA n lets bump this page.


#5


baldylatino said:


> Bump shout out to rizza pizza!


#6


smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt for rizza pizza


#7


LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Shout out to rizza pizza


#8


lowdude13 said:


> *BUMP BUMP WHERES THE CHEESE RIZZA PIZZA*:dunno:


#9


RI82REGAL said:


> BUMP I wanna give a shot out to rizza pizza ttt


#10


Lolophill13 said:


> Bump shout to riza pizza Ttt


#11


d1ulove2h8 said:


> Shout out to rizza pizza and TRAFFIC for a great show


#12


stephanie22 said:


> a big shout out to Rizza Pizza


#13


COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> DAMN I CAN GET 2 PIZZAS? :x: SHOUT OUT TO RIZZA PIZZA!!!!


#14


dreamer1 said:


> Bump....Wats up rizza pizza....


#15


RO84CAPRICE said:


> BUMP FOR RIZZA PIZZA


#16


Vm0m0 said:


> bump it up for rizza pizza homie...


#17


LATIN LUXURY DUB said:


> BUMP TTT FOR RIZZA PIZZA !!!!!!!!!


#18


Azuca_Morena said:


> BUMP TTT 4 RIZZA PIZZA!!!!!


#19


INKEDUP said:


> BUMP FOR RIZZA PIZZA AND TRAFFIC


#20


GOOD LUCK TO ALL


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS

Shout Out 2 TRAFFIC C.C. thanks for the CFR rearview and GameWorks cards. See everyone sunday


----------



## lowdude13

*T T T FOR TRAFFIC CAR SHOW* :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICA

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> Thanks Noah for bringing the dancers on this sunday or in the future date. I think this is great:thumbsup:


Ttt for Traffic c.c. N Familia...Tlatzocamate Mexhicas.Tiahui Ometeo..


----------



## El Aztec Pride

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THE NEXT RAFFLE IS FOR ONE FREE CAR OR BIKE ENTRY, A 2 FOOT PARTY PIZZA FROM RIZZA PIZZA WILL BE DELIVERED AT 2:30 P.M., FOR THE 20 PEOPLE TO BUMP AND GIVE A SHOUT OUT TO RIZZA PIZZA WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN


 SHOUT OUT 2 RIZZA PIZZA


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## King61

PAPA_SNOPS said:


> Shout Out 2 TRAFFIC C.C. thanks for the CFR rearview and GameWorks cards. See everyone sunday





Bird said:


> ttt..2 days away.. Looking forward to this one





lowdude13 said:


> *T T T FOR TRAFFIC CAR SHOW* :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## King61

dreamer1 said:


> Save me a slice bro


me too guey


----------



## baldylatino

Can't wait till Sunday, perfect weather in so cal! Get ur cameras ready!


----------



## baldylatino

Not gonna be showing my ride but I'm just gonna take the wife and kids and wanted to know, what time is it taking place? And how much to get in?


----------



## lowdude13

A SHOUT OUT TO RIZZA PIZZA


----------



## EZUP62

so can i just order one and have it delivered  
4


TRAFFIC 58 said:


> THE NEXT RAFFLE IS FOR ONE FREE CAR OR BIKE ENTRY, A 2 FOOT PARTY PIZZA FROM RIZZA PIZZA WILL BE DELIVERED AT 2:30 P.M., FOR THE 20 PEOPLE TO BUMP AND GIVE A SHOUT OUT TO RIZZA PIZZA WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN


----------



## d1ulove2h8

its only 5 bucks to get in..... 

hours are from 10 to 4....


----------



## d1ulove2h8




----------



## TRAFFIC 58

CONGRATULATIONS #5 YOU HAVE THE FREE ENTRY AND A 2 FOOT PARTY PIZZA FROM RIZZA PIZZA IT WILL BE DELIVERED TO THE SHOW AT 2:30 P.M.


----------



## stephanie22

Are all pizzaz being delivered at 2:30 now? Or are da previous ones still at noon?


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

HERE ARE THE FLOWERS FOR THE MOTHERS THERE ARE 280 OF THEM. A BIG THANKS FOR ALL THE MOMS


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

stephanie22 said:


> Are all pizzaz being delivered at 2:30 now? Or are da previous ones still at noon?


THE PLACE DOESNT OPEN TILL 2 O'COLCK BUT THEY ARE GOING TO GO IN A LITTLE EARLY TO HAVE THEM READY THATS FOR RIZZA PIZZA. BUT YOU HAVE WON MY NY PIZZA THEY WILL BE DELIVERED EARLIER I HAVE TO GET WITH THE OWNER AND I WILL LET YOU KNOW


----------



## DETONATER

Be prepared for 2 more flake raffles at the show, A winners certificate will be issued and redeemable at the Sparkle Efx Flake booth... And for those who need Flake, Get your chedda right and stop through and check out all the various colors ...

​


----------



## King61




----------



## Latin Luxury

Goodmorning bump TTT !!!!


----------



## dreamer1

Latins finest bike club ...morning bump


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TTTT


----------



## Rudey's-mommy

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS #5 YOU HAVE THE FREE ENTRY AND A 2 FOOT PARTY PIZZA FROM RIZZA PIZZA IT WILL BE DELIVERED TO THE SHOW AT 2:30 P.M.


Yay!!! Once again Thank U TRAFFIC n thank u Rizza Pizza. YUMMY!!!!


----------



## G2G_Al

TTT for Traffic!!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> HERE ARE THE FLOWERS FOR THE MOTHERS THERE ARE 280 OF THEM. A BIG THANKS FOR ALL THE MOMS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RITE ON MARK THATS KOOL SHOWING THE LOVE FOR THE MOTHERS :thumbsup:


----------



## prestige

_Getting Striptease and Babytease ready for tomorow....._


----------



## INKEDUP

TTT SEE U ALL TOMORROW


----------



## rudeS10

Is registration the morning of the show?


----------



## INKEDUP

rudeS10 said:


> Is registration the morning of the show?


YES SIR


----------



## rudeS10

INKEDUP said:


> YES SIR


Thanks homie


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT !!!!!


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

soooooooooooooo how do i get my pizza? :dunno:


----------



## King61

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> soooooooooooooo how do i get my pizza? :dunno:


it just for fun homie, if you see me eating pizza 2mrrw come get a slice :thumbsup:


----------



## d1ulove2h8

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> soooooooooooooo how do i get my pizza? :dunno:


you have to be there early at move-in. take a copy of a screen shot of the page where it says you won and show it to whoever is doing the check in. they will have it for u at the table. 












lol.....




jk... depends on what kind of pizza you won. that i heard one company is delivering at 12 and da other at 2:30 and u can claim them from Mark. he should be posting where prizes can be claimed sometime today


----------



## dannys64

Hope to see the traffic family manana!!


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

King61 said:


> it just for fun homie, if you see me eating pizza 2mrrw come get a slice :thumbsup:


IF I SEE U EATING MY PIZZA, U HAVE A KARATE CHOP TO THE THROAT COMING!


----------



## King61

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> IF I SEE U EATING MY PIZZA, U HAVE A KARATE CHOP TO THE THROAT COMING!


:roflmao::roflmao:wear that halloween costume so i'll recognize you homie


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

King61 said:


> :roflmao::roflmao:wear that halloween costume so i'll recognize you homie


:rant: :burn:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

d1ulove2h8 said:


> you have to be there early at move-in. take a copy of a screen shot of the page where it says you won and show it to whoever is doing the check in. they will have it for u at the table.
> 
> lol.....


DAMN THAT SEEMS LIKE ALOT WORK.


----------



## King61

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> :rant: :burn:


----------



## DREAM ON

See you guys tomorrow!


----------



## prestige

_See you tomorrow homies._


----------



## dreamer1

Bikes r clean...we ready...Latins finest bike club O.C ...ready to roll


----------



## TAVO!L

How u get there? 10fwy? coming from LA


----------



## d1ulove2h8

exit 10 freeway on milliken and go left
then make a left on concourse and the arena will be on your right


----------



## TAVO!L

Thanx homie


----------



## DETONATER

TTMFT!


----------



## King61

damn i got to get a couple hrs of sleep :420:


----------



## King61

DREAM ON said:


> See you guys tomorrow!





prestige said:


> _See you tomorrow homies._





dreamer1 said:


> Bikes r clean...we ready...Latins finest bike club O.C ...ready to roll


----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST HEADED OUT TO MEET YUP ND ROLL IN . SEE U GUYS THERE


----------



## INKEDUP

BARELY GETTIN UP...TIME TO GET READY AND BOUNCE


----------



## prestige

_On the way just getting Babytease ready and then going to pickup Striptease....._


----------



## Lolophill13

At the show setting up


----------



## ElProfeJose

Lolophill13 said:


> At the show setting up


Orale.


----------



## ElProfeJose

I HOPE THISE OF YOU THAT R THERE TAKE PICURES FOR THOSE OF US RHAT COULDN'T MAKE IT.


----------



## Latin Luxury

LATIN LUXURY BC & CC IS IN THE HOUSE !!!


----------



## G2G_Al

Getting ready to roll!


----------



## DETONATER

Its starting to get crackin


----------



## JOHN818

Pics please........


----------



## DREAM ON

I will be heading out there in a bit!!!


----------



## hcat54

Here at the show! Come on over and pick up a color bar!


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

I'll be posting some pics after the show. :thumbsup:
I'll try my best for those good shots.


----------



## baldylatino

Heading out! A lil late, was out drinking with the wife, but I gotta go!


----------



## G2G_Al

Great show!! Lots of great cars!! Way to go Traffic!!


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52

CaliLifeStyle said:


> I'll be posting some pics after the show. :thumbsup:
> I'll try my best for those good shots.


Sup man !! Try to shoot some good pics G ... Had to work man couldn't take the day off... :twak:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52

TTT MARK !!! I'm hearing it's a good show !!!!:h5:


----------



## baldylatino

baldylatino said:


> Heading out! A lil late, was out drinking with the wife, but I gotta go!


This mothafucka is bad! Good show Traffic!


----------



## JOHN818

baldylatino said:


> This mothafucka is bad! Good show Traffic!


wish i wasn't stuck at work.....


----------



## Smiley77

:fool2:


----------



## Smiley77

MY MOM IS FIRST MAYBE NEXT YEAR :nicoderm:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB

CHECK OUT THIS LOWRIDER SUPER SHOW JUNE 3RD AT THE STANISLAUS COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS IN TURLOCK CA, WE GOT OLD SCHOOL AND FREESTYLE LEGENDS NEWCLEUS, NOCERA, NYASIA . LIL CONER, BIG TONE, TITO B, CHENTE CORLEONE, DA CONNECTION AND MORE PERFORMING LIVE DONT MISS THIS SHOW ITS WELL WORTH THE DRIVE...OUR HOP COMPETION IS VERY INTENSE WITH THE TITLE OF BEST IN CALIFAS BEING AWARDED FOR THE WINNER. PRE REG IS ONLY $20 FOR CARS $10 FOR BIKES/PEDAL CARS, $15 FOR MOTORCYCLES. COME MAKE LOWRIDER HISTORY!!!! 
GENERAL ADMISSION PRESALE TICKETS ARE
AVAILABLE NOW JUST CLICK THIS LINK TO PURCHASE TICKETS FOR $10 http://wicked-ridaz-carshow.ticketleap.com
/


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS

THE SHOW WAS GREAT


----------



## PINKY

Very good show like always!Thanks again to all


----------



## d1ulove2h8

it was a very good show.... this time ithere was great weather. seen alot of cool cars and collected alot of cool raffle prizes. i also walked out of there with 2 of the biggest damn pizzas i ever seen ... thanks Mark and Traffic for a good time... see u again soon


----------



## baldylatino

Fuck yeah, pizza and beer!


----------



## scooby nok

Our show*




































Some of our raffle prizes and kinetik cell *a K&N *air filter of your choice and a Magnaflow kit of your choice *And lots more to come*


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub

JOHN818 said:


> wish i wasn't stuck at work.....


Same here if i wasnt workin i would of bn there


----------



## BigLos

Great show today. Alot of clean cars out there. Me and my kids had a good time.


----------



## laylo67

Pics please


----------



## baldylatino

laylo67 said:


> Pics please


A few


----------



## AmericanBully4Life

Sorry Traffic, maybe next year. One of those days where our family come together once a year. Looks like we missed a good one....


----------



## baldylatino

Was expecting a lot of people but since it was mothers day I'm sure it affected the attendance but overall was a good turn out!


----------



## DREAM ON

THANKS FOR THE HOSPITALITY TRAFFIC CAR CLUB, HAD A GREAT TIME!!


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## RareClass

RARECLASS IE HAD A GOOD TIME HERES A FEW PICS


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## El Socio 8005




----------



## CaliLifeStyle

SIMPLE GREEN 52 said:


> Sup man !! Try to shoot some good pics G ... Had to work man couldn't take the day off... :twak:


Its all good bro. 
Pics are downloading.
took a sh't load of pics, so it's taking a while


----------



## CaliLifeStyle




----------



## CaliLifeStyle




----------



## CaliLifeStyle




----------



## CaliLifeStyle




----------



## CaliLifeStyle




----------



## CaliLifeStyle




----------



## BLAME ME

I would like to thank Mark,Mark's wife(family),Traffic c.c., and all the mother's that were at the show today supporting what we love (low rider movement). It was a good show.:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose

Nice pics. Thank u.


----------



## hcat54

Thank you TRAFFIC for putting on another great show! We had a good time.
Also wanted to thank everyone that stopped by our both to say Hi!


----------



## mrlouie

heres a few


----------



## gjbotello

Nice show, thanks for the raffle prize. See you next year!


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Any pics of the kids' dance contest? Marina from Ontario Classics is the back to back dance champion. Way to go Marina.


----------



## lowdude13

*great show Latins Finest c.c. /b.c. had a great time some pics.*


----------



## Rudey's-mommy

Thank u Traffic. Had a blast!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

CaliLifeStyle said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

CaliLifeStyle said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Queen

Thanks TRAFFIC!!! We had a great time!!! Thanks for your hospitality this was great place to spend Mother's Day!! Cant wait for next years!!!


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

ElProfeJose said:


> Nice pics. Thank u.


Thanks bro. 



~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


:nicoderm:


~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## 2_69impalas

Thank You Mark And Traffic for throwing a Great Show My Dad and I had a really good time and will Be back Next year fer sure!


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC

Big thanks to the traffic family for a good show. ONTARIO CLASSICS HAD A GREAT TIME.


----------



## javib760




----------



## javib760




----------



## javib760




----------



## javib760




----------



## javib760




----------



## MEXICA

Tlazocamate Mark y tu familia as well as Taffic C.C n B.C for your hospitality. Garcias


----------



## 83bluemagic

INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB ~SAN DIEGO CALIFAS~


----------



## FoolishinVegas

Looks like another great success! Way to go Traffic, Mark, wife and kids, I know what you guys go thrue! .. Sorry to miss this one, it's rare for me.. C u guys next time brother!


----------



## johnnyc626

REDEMPTION C.C. HAD A GREAT TIME...TO THE TOP!!!!! TRAFFIC C.C. :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

FIRST OF ALL I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT ON MOTHERS DAY 

I WOULD LIKE TO THANK 2_69IMPALAS ALL THE WAY FROM NOR CAL HE TOOK FURTHEST DISTANCE AND FIRST PLACE ORIGINAL 

EMPIRE'S FINEST
RESURRECTION 
LATIN'S FINEST BC
LATIN LUXURY
SOLOWS
ALCALA FAMILY
MERANCIO FAMILY 
ULTIMATE FOR LIFE
MUNOZ CUSTOM 
ONTARIO CLASSICS 
SUENOS LATINOS 
THEE ARTISTICS 
IMPERIALS
REVOLUTION
OLD SCHOOL
REDEMPTION
LATIN LIFE 
OLD SKOOL WAYZ
SICK SIDE 
AZTEC IMAGE
ROYAL FANTASIES 
TECHNIQUES LA 
RARE CLASS
GOODTIMES
SOUTHBOUND
TRADITION IE
LOS ANGELES
ULTIMATE RIDERS 
UPPER CLASS
VIEJITOS 
ELITE
MAJESTICS
OUTLAWS
INDIVIDUALS 
STYLISTICS IE
STYLE 
ALTERED ONES
SWIFT
NOKTURNAL 
TOGETHER 
FIRME CLASSICS 
JUS DIP'N' 
G2G
MANIACOS 
ROYAL IMAGE 
UNIQUES LA IE 
NEW STARS 
AND ALL SOLO RIDERS AND SUPPORTERS THAT CAME TO THE SHOW 

AND A BIG THANKS TO MY MEMBERS LOUIE A, ROBERT, BENNY, BENNY SR, MANUEL, BARNEY, OSCAR, RUBEN, BIG MIKE FROM TEXAS, MIGUEL, SAMMY, STEVE, JEFF, AND ALL THE KIDS. YOU GUYS MADE THIS HAPPEN. ONCE AGAIN THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR ALL THEIR SUPPORT SPONSORS, CLUBS, AND SOLO RIDERS 

EL REY TOOK BEST CAR $200
SWIFT TOOK BEST TRUCK $200
SWIFT TOOK MOST MEMBERS $200


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

A BIG THANKS TO THE CHOLO DJ FOR THE MUSIC AND SIC PRODUCTION FOR THE JUDGING AND A BIG THANKS TO MS LADY PINKS, TRIGGER NASTY, ROCKY PADILLA, AND ALL OTHER PERFORMERS


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

A BIG THANKS TO NOAH FOR BRINGING THE AZTECA DANCERS THEY WERE GREAT


----------



## 2_69impalas

You Can Count On us to be at your next show with some more member!


----------



## angelm75

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> A BIG THANKS TO NOAH FOR BRINGING THE AZTECA DANCERS THEY WERE GREAT


the outfit c.c. was in the house all the way from chicago,il but we didnt reg any cars me and my wife were in town and decided to hit up the show. have to say it was great and some bad ass ride congrats and hope next time we can bring some cars from out this way


----------



## luv_my58

THANKS BIG MARK AND TRAFFIC CC , FOR A GREAT SHOW... IT WAS A 100%QUALITY SHOW !


----------



## lowdude13




----------



## EZUP62

AMAZING SHOW WITH LOTS OF BAD ASS CARS.... I WAS HOPING TO PLACE AT THIS SHOW BUT WITH THE CALIBER OF RIDES OUT THERE I KNOW THE JUDGES HAD A HARD TIME JUDGING .... IVE BEEN WANTING TO TAKE MY CAR TO A TRAFFIC SHOW FOR 4 YEARS SINCE I STARTED MY CAR... AND I FINALLY GOT TO.... THANKS TRAFFIC FOR PUTTING ON A GREAT SHOW... I CANT WAIT FOR THE NEXT ONE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## lowdude13




----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## El Aztec Pride

:thumbsup:WE HAD A GREAT TIME! THANKS TRAFFIC! :rofl:


----------



## MEXICA

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> A BIG THANKS TO NOAH FOR BRINGING THE AZTECA DANCERS THEY WERE GREAT


Thank you Mark for letting us get down for the brown n bring a lil cultura to the lowrider cummunity. Tlazocamate


----------



## prestige

_Royal Fantasies had a great time thank you Traffic._


----------



## Bird

EZUP62 said:


> AMAZING SHOW WITH LOTS OF BAD ASS CARS.... I WAS HOPING TO PLACE AT THIS SHOW BUT WITH THE CALIBER OF RIDES OUT THERE I KNOW THE JUDGES HAD A HARD TIME JUDGING .... IVE BEEN WANTING TO TAKE MY CAR TO A TRAFFIC SHOW FOR 4 YEARS SINCE I STARTED MY CAR... AND I FINALLY GOT TO.... THANKS TRAFFIC FOR PUTTING ON A GREAT SHOW... I CANT WAIT FOR THE NEXT ONE!!!!!!!!!!


The 60's categorie was the toughest to judge out there as usual!! Lots of 1st place winners but only a handfull to pass out!! Appreciate the understanding and Good luck next time!!


----------



## socalconcepts

HAD A GREAT TIME :thumbsup:


----------



## socalconcepts

THIS SAT MAY 19TH HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE


----------



## nobueno

Stephanie & I got there after three and there was still a lot of cars and people! We had to come out and support Mark and Traffic. They are all great people!


----------



## javib760




----------



## javib760




----------



## javib760




----------



## javib760




----------



## javib760




----------



## 2_69impalas

javib760 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

baldylatino said:


> A few


thanks for the pics 



AmericanBully4Life said:


> Sorry Traffic, maybe next year. One of those days where our family come together once a year. Looks like we missed a good one....


:thumbsup:



DREAM ON said:


> THANKS FOR THE HOSPITALITY TRAFFIC CAR CLUB, HAD A GREAT TIME!!


great pics tony thanks for coming out and spending the day with us 



DREAM ON said:


>





DREAM ON said:


>





RareClass said:


> RARECLASS IE HAD A GOOD TIME HERES A FEW PICS
> 
> 
> View attachment 479755
> View attachment 479754


nice pics rare class 



DREAM ON said:


>





hcat54 said:


> Thank you TRAFFIC for putting on another great show! We had a good time.
> Also wanted to thank everyone that stopped by our both to say Hi!


thanks hector for the support and the sponsorship you guys are great 



BLAME ME said:


> I would like to thank Mark,Mark's wife(family),Traffic c.c., and all the mother's that were at the show today supporting what we love (low rider movement). It was a good show.:thumbsup:


thanks for coming out and spending mothers day with us 



mrlouie said:


> heres a few
> View attachment 479811
> 
> View attachment 479812
> 
> View attachment 479813
> 
> View attachment 479814
> 
> View attachment 479815


nice pics 



lowdude13 said:


> *great show Latins Finest c.c. /b.c. had a great time some pics.*
> View attachment 479859
> View attachment 479860
> View attachment 479861
> View attachment 479863


looking good latin's finest 



Latin Queen said:


> Thanks TRAFFIC!!! We had a great time!!! Thanks for your hospitality this was great place to spend Mother's Day!! Cant wait for next years!!!


looking good latin luxury thanks for spending the day with us and the face painting was real nice


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup:WE HAD A GREAT TIME! THANKS TRAFFIC! :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks Adam and together for the support
> 
> 
> 
> nobueno said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie & I got there after three and there was still a lot of cars and people! We had to come out and support Mark and Traffic. They are all great people!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks jae and stephanie we were missing you guys we were happy to have you there
> 
> 
> 
> javib760 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is one clean 69
> 
> 
> 
> 
> javib760 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice pics javib760 thanks for sharing do you have any of the azteca dancers
> 
> 
> 
> javib760 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> javib760 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> javib760 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

I will be raffling off one more sign board for the people that post pictures must be their own thanks for the support TRAFFIC C.C. if you posted a pic after the show you are entered already good luck to all


----------



## Latin Luxury




----------



## djmikethecholodj

Thanks to everyone that donated money for my friends Danny and Britany, and baby Moses. You helped me raise $322. I don't know thw name of the couple that asked us to follow them home after the show, but thank you for all of the baby clothes.


----------



## DETONATER

I would like to say Thank You Traffic for having Sparkle Efx Flake at the show. The time was a great one!!! Thanks to all who stopped by the booth and check'd out the flake, Hope to hear from you soon so I can do my part and help out... 

I would also like to say thanks to The Big Bad Cholo DJ for the shout outs and the bomb ass CD's I purchased from him.... Top Quality for sure.. if you slipped up and didn't get any this time around make sure to get some next time.. 

I'll be there next year for sure!! 


TTMFT!!


----------



## King61

2_69impalas said:


> Thank You Mark And Traffic for throwing a Great Show My Dad and I had a really good time and will Be back Next year fer sure!


----------



## casper805

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> FIRST OF ALL I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT ON MOTHERS DAY
> 
> I WOULD LIKE TO THANK 2_69IMPALAS ALL THE WAY FROM NOR CAL HE TOOK FURTHEST DISTANCE AND FIRST PLACE ORIGINAL
> 
> EMPIRE'S FINEST
> RESURRECTION
> LATIN'S FINEST BC
> LATIN LUXURY
> SOLOWS
> ALCALA FAMILY
> MERANCIO FAMILY
> ULTIMATE FOR LIFE
> MUNOZ CUSTOM
> ONTARIO CLASSICS
> SUENOS LATINOS
> THEE ARTISTICS
> IMPERIALS
> REVOLUTION
> OLD SCHOOL
> REDEMPTION
> LATIN LIFE
> OLD SKOOL WAYZ
> SICK SIDE
> AZTEC IMAGE
> ROYAL FANTASIES
> TECHNIQUES LA
> RARE CLASS
> GOODTIMES
> SOUTHBOUND
> TRADITION IE
> LOS ANGELES
> ULTIMATE RIDERS
> UPPER CLASS
> VIEJITOS
> ELITE
> MAJESTICS
> OUTLAWS
> INDIVIDUALS
> STYLISTICS IE
> STYLE
> ALTERED ONES
> SWIFT
> NOKTURNAL
> TOGETHER
> FIRME CLASSICS
> JUS DIP'N'
> G2G
> MANIACOS
> ROYAL IMAGE
> UNIQUES LA IE
> NEW STARS
> AND ALL SOLO RIDERS AND SUPPORTERS THAT CAME TO THE SHOW
> 
> AND A BIG THANKS TO MY MEMBERS LOUIE A, ROBERT, BENNY, BENNY SR, MANUEL, BARNEY, OSCAR, RUBEN, BIG MIKE FROM TEXAS, MIGUEL, SAMMY, STEVE, JEFF, AND ALL THE KIDS. YOU GUYS MADE THIS HAPPEN. ONCE AGAIN THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR ALL THEIR SUPPORT SPONSORS, CLUBS, AND SOLO RIDERS
> 
> EL REY TOOK BEST CAR $200
> SWIFT TOOK BEST TRUCK $200
> SWIFT TOOK MOST MEMBERS $200


Who took best bike?


----------



## djmikethecholodj

casper805 said:


> Who took best bike?



There was no best bike.


----------



## EZUP62

here is my ride at traffic


----------



## EZUP62

Bird said:


> The 60's categorie was the toughest to judge out there as usual!! Lots of 1st place winners but only a handfull to pass out!! Appreciate the understanding and Good luck next time!!


 thanks to you guys and to traffic for putting on a great show... damn when i took my walk around i was like damn this is going to be a tough one no matter what category i get placed in but congrats to the winners... i was just glad to have it there showing support to traffic one of the clubs that i have looked up to since i was a kid messing around and building model cars so to be able to have my car there was like more of a personal achievment... thanks again mark and traffic for putting on a a great show


----------



## mrlouie

couple more..


----------



## 81cutty'elite'

Had a Great Time Mark!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER

I knew I was going to miss a great show :banghead:


----------



## SLW N LW

Thanks for a great show, my family and i had a great time!


----------



## INKEDUP

some pics i took


----------



## INKEDUP

this time i took my time to look at "EL RE" DETAILS


----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## INKEDUP




----------



## dreamer1

Nice pics


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT NICE PIX HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## INKEDUP

Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 481134
> TTT NICE PIX HOMIE :thumbsup:


THANX HOMIE! TAKEN BY MY PHONE!LOL


----------



## BLAME ME

Here are a few from this weekends show.


----------



## BIGTITO64

TTT


----------



## nobueno




----------



## King61

EZUP62 said:


> here is my ride at traffic
> View attachment 480791





EZUP62 said:


> thanks to you guys and to traffic for putting on a great show... damn when i took my walk around i was like damn this is going to be a tough one no matter what category i get placed in but congrats to the winners... i was just glad to have it there showing support to traffic one of the clubs that i have looked up to since i was a kid messing around and building model cars so to be able to have my car there was like more of a personal achievment... thanks again mark and traffic for putting on a a great show


----------



## King61

SLW N LW said:


> Thanks for a great show, my family and i had a great time!
> View attachment 480903


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:wow:


----------



## BIGGER BLUE

********************ULTIMATE FOR LIFE CAR CLUB********************************

WE HAD A BLAST ARE FIRST OUTTING AND WE JUST WANTED TO SAY THANKS FOR THE GREAT SHOW :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LOWDOWN62

:thumbsup: GREAT SHOW!


----------



## RareClass

nobueno said:


>


 NICE PIC HOMIE THASS VICE PREZS RIDE FROM RARECLASS CC


----------



## LRN818

2012 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE ADDS THE LOWRIDER NATIONALS TO THE TOUR!!!


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

TRAFFIC TO THE TOP!!!! SHOW LOOKED GOOD!!!!


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

is there one this year?


----------



## Sporty67

Ttt


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

one going on this year??


----------



## MEXICA

Orale suave


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:wave:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

is one going on this year?


----------

